#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-11
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75293 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed : "update grub" impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75294 in genpower (universe) "sync: new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75295 in Ubuntu "Feisty freeze, kernel (?) tries to access DVD drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75296 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuiquity crashes when trying to erase the entire disk on Xbuntu Live" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75297 in firefox (main) "crash after theme change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75298 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No sonypi module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68894 in firefox (main) "Firefox often crashes" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69068 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes very often!" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69378 in firefox (main) "Multiple Tabs, moving within MySpace, crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69147 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash report" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75299 in g-wrap (universe) "PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_foreground.so: undefined symbol: pam_set_data] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75300 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer crashes when tries to read "xorg.conf" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75301 in Ubuntu "Missing /dev/parport0 device node in edgy eft amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75302 in powernowd (main) "Broken init script: Directory nonexistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75303 in totem (main) "[edgy]  Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75304 in lftp (main) "segfault afer 'ls'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75305 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "No sound on Intel iMac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75306 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Live CD fails to boot, stops when detecting ata" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75307 in Ubuntu "Problems detecting the root partition on ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75307
* somerville32 m
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75309 in nautilus (main) "open multiple windows instead of a single one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75311 in gnomebaker (universe) "seg fault when creating an iso" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75312 in emerald "Crash changing window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75316 in Ubuntu "Bad video card selection on LiveCD boot when there is more than one to choose from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75315 in glibc (main) "libc6-dev 2.5 doesn't work with Edgy's gcc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75317 in kdebase (main) "[KHelpCenter] Build Search Index Broke" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75318 in unrar-nonfree (multiverse) "wrong error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75319 in Ubuntu "Hard Drive Problem?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75310 in python-defaults (main) "Security vulnerability in UCS-4 python 2.4.3" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75320 in squid (main) "bad default path for diskd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75321 in epiphany-browser (main) "Printing gets cut off with in-text graphics(smileys)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75321
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<somerville32> Hmmm...
<somerville32> Is no bugs reported in 30 minutes a bad thing? hah
<somerville32> Maybe Ubuntu is becoming more bug-free ;] 
<Burgundavia> doubt it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72005 in hal (main) "OSS apps no longer works, just ALSA, strange hal-device output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75322 in Ubuntu "libGL warning pops up in winecfg" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75323 in Ubuntu "Beryl doesn't work after awaking from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71725 in muine (universe) "Muine is missing icons when run under Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75324 in Ubuntu "Gnome file chooser/selector is way to small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75324
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32, nope
<somerville32> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75325 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Files with absolute pathname are treated as relative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75326 in gaim (main) "Close unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75326
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> heya Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going?
<dholbach> fine fine - a bit tired, but steadily waking up - how are you?
<Admiral_Chicago> tired, had a long day and not too much sleep, working on my final paper now
<dholbach> I didn't have long nights throughout the weekend
<dholbach> but still - it felt good ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> i did, went to bed around 6, couldn't go to bed plus it's finals so I'm on no sleep for the next two weeks
<dholbach> Man, I wish you all the best with that!
<dholbach> please tell how it all went
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach, thanks, will do
<dholbach> ROCK
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75327 in pygtk (main) "Bug 381389  pygimp complains in codegen.py in cvs gimp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75328 in totem (main) "Totem-mozilla completely breaks web functionality and removes ubuntu-desktop when you attempt to remove it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75329 in syslog-summary (universe) "Please sync syslog-summary (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75330 in gnomebaker (universe) "strange messages in gnomebaker text console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75331 in gnome-media (main) "Random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75332 in update-manager (main) "Held back packages not ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75332
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Jucato> :O
<Admiral_Chicago> i can reproduce it on my campus
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75335 in debian-installer (main) "64bit installer stops when trying to choose mirror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75337 in language-pack-cs (main) "Translation didn't make it into Tuxpaint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75338 in beagle (main) "Beagle should suggest 'schedutils'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75341 in Ubuntu "Master volume slider has no effect on volume level" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75342 in Ubuntu "After resuming from suspend, can't start any programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75343 in apt (main) "[Feisty]  dist-upgrade not marking as held back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75345 in mouseemu (universe) "mouse cursor can't move smothly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75347 in ntp (main) "if-up.d script steps time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75348 in libnotify (main) "some notifications appear over the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75349 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "feisty:dmesg flooded with sonypi messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75350 in cpio (main) "Restoring from rooted backup with --no-absolute-filenames spams stderr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75351 in xfce-mcs-plugins (main) "Incorrect text strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75352 in gnome-power-manager (main) "control to change lcd-brightness doesn't exists anymore in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75353 in gnome-power-manager (main) "ped power button don't show interactive gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75354 in Ubuntu "kpilot does not sync pasted events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75354
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: about this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/73658
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73658 in firefox "After adding Extensions, Firefox Crashes" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<Admiral_Chicago> good call, i would have closed it myself, i usually tell people it's not a bug in ubuntu, but a bad extension
* Admiral_Chicago does too many FX support (it's the reason I became interested in F/OSS)
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i dont think any of those extenstions he installed are in repos so im fairly confident it was one of them
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: well no thing is this, I've written FAQs and done support for FX to know when it a user problem or an actual bug
<Admiral_Chicago> i know FX inside and out i like to think
* gnomefreak getting all to faimalr with update-manager and apt but i like these packages and want to learn them inside and out ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75358 in network-manager (main) "ad-hoc networks don't work with ipw2200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75359 in gnome-power-manager (main) "crash after resume from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75360 in evolution-exchange (main) "Crash on exchange account activity (package out of date?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75360
<pirast> seb128, hi
<pirast> seb128, could you have a look at bug 50761? there's a debdiff for feisty attached which fixes a gconf compatibility issue. would be nice to see this in feisty :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50761 in gnome-session "disabling lock screen does not work" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50761
<bddebian> Boo
<Jucato> heya :)
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75361 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange fails with a missing link to camel_url_decode_path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75361
<seb128> pirast: hi, will do, thank you for pointing it (it was already on my list)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75362 in xchat (universe) "Selecting "shorten tabs to 2 chars" doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75365 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "scsi-modules incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75366 in edgy-community-wallpapers (main) "License info is wrong, and is non-free anyway" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75363 in lgrind (multiverse) "Recommends tetex-bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75367 in texlive-extra (universe) "texilve-math-extra(2005.dfsg.1-1): errors installing it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75368 in texlive-bin (universe) "texlive-omega (2005.dfsg.1-1ubuntu3): Error installing it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75368
<pirast> seb128, thanks :-)
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75369 in Ubuntu "network is disconnected and connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75371 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes, closes all windows while I was reading a web site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75373 in gnome-panel (main) "rearranging the window list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75373
<keeb_> hallo :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71861 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy configured floppy disk in /etc/fstab incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75372 in gaim-libnotify (universe) "raise the window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75375 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[time-admin]  clock applet context menu doesn't allow "Adjust Date & Time"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75376 in totem (main) "Black screen on pressing right-arrow-key up to the end of the mpg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75378 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash on start, feisty, libcamelexchange.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75379 in firefox (main) "firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75377 in gnome-desktop (main) "trash reports wrong number of items after removing USB flash drive with deleted files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75381 in update-manager (main) "DBus errors on Command Line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75382 in openoffice.org (main) "New release OpenOffice.org 2.1.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75383 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sun-java5-plugin fails to configure: iceweasel-javaplugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75384 in xsane (main) "xsane PDF file sizes could be optimized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75385 in openoffice.org (main) "OO calc hangs in saving file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75386 in openexr (main) "[6.10]  libopenexr-dev have unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75388 in knetworkmanager (main) "PO Template completly differ from upstream PO file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75389 in udev (main) "Man page error for PROGRAM rule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75392 in usplash (main) "no usable video mode on consoles after booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75393 in gedit (main) "Syntax highlighting for Java ignores true/false keywords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75394 in mdbtools (main) "Property crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75395 in udev (main) "lookup_group: specified group 'nvram' unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75395
<johanbr> Pardon me for being a bonehead, but against which package do I report Feisty kernel bugs? All the packages I found on launchpad had the "Bugs" link greyed out.
<Adri2000> johanbr: linux-source-2.6.19 I believe
<johanbr> Adri2000: Ah, that seems to work. Thank you.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75397 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Some OpenGL apps freeze the whole system with ATI Xpress 200 (fglrx)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75396 in cohoba (universe) "My contacts disappear from the list and the group I class them in." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75398 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Fan does not come on due to ACPI problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75399 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "DVB-T doesn't working - fw missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75400 in xfonts-ayu (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync xfonts-ayu (1.7+0a+0debian1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75401 in firefox (main) "Random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75402 in control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties only sees hardware alsa devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75404 in efax (universe) "segmentation fault, quits, leaves file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75403 in emacs21 (main) "Gnus is duplicated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75405 in hardinfo (universe) "Crashed when i wanted see kernel modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75406 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup does not start on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75407 in easytag (universe) "New Version has been released." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75409 in desktop-effects (universe) "Missing dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75410 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75411 in saods9 (universe) "Crash when using numdisplay (Python)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75411
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75413 in usplash (main) "usplash doesn't delete image buffers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75415 in gnome-panel (main) "[feisty]  it crashes applets when closing gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75416 in kdepim (main) "[kmail]  doesn't display a signed message, where the key is unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75412 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Support for ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75417 in haskell-utils (universe) "please sync haskell-utils (1.7) from debian/unstable (main) to universe, ubuntu override ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75418 in gimp (main) "Crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75419 in haskelldb (universe) "please sync haskelldb (0.9.cvs.601-5) from debian/unstable (main) to universe, ubuntu override ok." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75420 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  right click for popup menus on status bar and navigation bar and search bar triggers menu items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68921 in firefox (main) "firefox crash in connection with attempt to change video console preferences at BBC News website" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75423 in pcmciautils (main) "pcmciautils should include driver firmware from pcmcia-cs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75424 in discover1-data (main) "nvidia 6150 not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75425 in kubuntu-meta (main) ""Show device icons" option is always on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75426 in evolution (main) "Crash while running offlineimap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75428 in camstream (universe) "Was changing size of image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75429 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel crashes often when right-clicking application in Window List" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75430 in uqm (multiverse) "merge: new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75430
* Hobbsee wonders if it's a hug day
* somerville32 hugs Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75431 in Ubuntu "My installation crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75432 in vsftpd (main) "vsftpd not installable in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75433 in Ubuntu "Opened a PDF file and gave me this..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75434 in Ubuntu "ACPI sound problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75435 in digikam (main) "digikam expects trash to be in ~/Desktop/Trash - causes error in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75436 in wavpack (universe) "libwavpack.la missed in libwavpack-dev 4.40.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75437 in dekorator (universe) "Request to remove dekorator from Feisty archives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75438 in powernowd (main) "seconds CPU uses "performance" governor after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75440 in gnome-applets (main) "Launcher in Gnome Drawer doesn't support spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75441 in mednafen (universe) "mednafen doesn't associate itself with ROM files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75441
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75444 in amarok (main) "crash on exitting after installing mp3support  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75446 in ipvsadm (main) "edgy->feisty upgrade fails in autotest/pbuilder chroot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75448 in ubiquity (main) "My installation crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75447 in nagios (main) "Incorrect group permissions in /etc/nagios" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75447
<dholbach> sfllaw: when is the next hug day?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: TODAY!  and REVU day is tomorrow
<dholbach> sfllaw: also the list on https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/+members is quite full - could you tell the people something? we shouldn't leave them hanging around and waiting for something, like that
<dholbach> sfllaw: I really prefer if you do that, as I take care of a bunch of other teams already.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: good idea
<dholbach> Hobbsee: people had enough time now to recover from the Ubuntu Open Week! :-)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: just kidding.  anything that doesnt involve REVU is good :)
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<cypher1> dholbach, if i a bug is fixed in upstream, what is the procedure to incorporate the fix in ubuntu ?
<dholbach> cypher1: if you can extract the fix you can do a debdiff and attach it to the bug report
<cypher1> if it is possible ?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019922.html describes how to get the fix uploaded to the archive
<cypher1> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> ok super
<Hobbsee> dholbach: woot!  i got a use case!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: who are the members for this code review thing?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hm?
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodeReviewSLA
<dholbach> members?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: who are the members of the code review team?
<dholbach> atm ubuntu-dev + ubuntu-core-dev
<Hobbsee> sorry, who is it supposed to be?
<dholbach> but we'll add people if they ask for it
<Hobbsee> just people who need read/write edit access to it?
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/people/revu
<dholbach> yes
<Hobbsee> so, isnt that all the people who currently have read/write access to revu?
<dholbach> we can tweak the list
<dholbach> and make their membership expire after a short time, so they need to get back to us
<dholbach> because I think there are a bunch of dormant accounts
<Hobbsee> seeing as if it was that list, you could just make all of the -contributors part of it
<Hobbsee> yes, but that creates a lot of overhead for the admins
<Hobbsee> ie, you
* Hobbsee goes back to dinner, but will be back later
<dholbach> we're not doing a full switch atm
<dholbach> so it doesn't hurt
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> enjoy your dinner
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75452 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa-source won't build in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75450 in openoffice.org (main) "Problem with viewing equations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75453 in jabberd2 (universe) "jabberd2 tries to start before mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75454 in transcode (multiverse) "crash after this command: transcode -i 20061211-2335.avi -o 20061211-2335.dv -y dv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75454
<Hobbsee> dholbach: true.   i think most of us will need some playing time on how to deal with the change
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75449 in evolution (main) "Inbox appears twice in IMAP Account" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75451 in libsdl1.2 (main) "Any software using SDL for sound on the Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75455 in jokosher (universe) "bug in install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75456 in xcircuit (universe) "Writing PS file crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75457 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes periodically with x errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75458 in bittorrent (main) "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75458
<kiko> hello hello
<kiko> 1161 bugs for triage here:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_no_package=on
<kiko> I will give out 10 DVDs of your choice to a group that makes this zero in a week
<kiko> just assemble the group and tell me
<DarkMageZ> kiko, just exactly what is that query in english?
<kiko> all unconfirmed bugs with no packages specified
<dholbach> kiko: you should write that to ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<kiko> so it involves confirming/rejecting the bug, and assigning one or more source packages to that list
<dholbach> it's a great idea
<kiko> dholbach, feel free to write on my behalf -- I will give the DVDs myself
* kiko is uber-busy but wants something to happen on that front
* Hobbsee will do it
<kiko> wonderful
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75461 in deskbar-applet (main) "fails to start after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75462 in linux (main) "Intel Core Duo stuck at low speed without battery" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75462
<dholbach> done
<DarkMageZ> there are alot of interesting bugs in that query
<kiko> DarkMageZ, and abandoned ones too <wink>
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75459 in bluez-utils (main) "MX900 Bluetooth mouse not working when powering up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75460 in mono (main) "Mono VM reports valid IL as invalid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75460
<DarkMageZ> i like the bug that wants ubuntu to handle running out of space in / better
<DarkMageZ> that should be a spec :)
<seb128> kiko: do you have some launchpad change which require to have that list emptied first?
<kiko> seb128, no, only the desire to see the Ubuntu unconfirmed count go down
<seb128> ok
<seb128> me too then
<kiko> dholbach, seb128: how are we going to tally up the winners? :)
<seb128> that and the open count too :p
<Hobbsee> just "lose" some
<kiko> heh
<Hobbsee> dholbach: AIEEEE!!!!!
<seb128> kiko: how do you define the "no_package"?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: WHAT?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: my bugmail just flooded :P
<dholbach> Hobbsee: welcome to the my world
<Hobbsee> hehe
<dholbach> s/the/
<Hobbsee> and that's all ready to be uploaded, theoretically, too
<Hobbsee> sicc 'em, crimsun :P
<kiko> seb128, there's an option at the end of the advanced page -- Hide bugs with packages specified
<Hobbsee> ah well, bddebian cant complain now
<seb128> kiko: ah, thank you
<dholbach> Hobbsee: what was he complaining about?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: bddebian was complaining about not being able to do anything, because crimsun and i had uploaded everything
<Hobbsee> or set it back to needsinfo
<dholbach> oh man
<Hobbsee> haha
<dholbach> he should subscribe to desktop-bugs@
<dholbach> enough to do
<dholbach> very easy
<Hobbsee> what kind of easy?
<dholbach> easy to give people things to do :)
<Hobbsee> heh, right
<Hobbsee> I don't think that source packages and running debuild -S is concept
<Hobbsee> hard to learn.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ^ you're kidding right?  that and correct versioning people are often getting wrong
<dholbach> Hobbsee: but it's something people learn quickly, because they have to
<dholbach> let's take this to #ubuntu-motu
<Hobbsee> dholbach: true.  sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74573 in ubiquity (main) "grub installer crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68906 in lirc (main) "mceusb2 module can be made to be more responsive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75464 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Alt-up keystroke sometimes inactive in GtkFileChooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75465 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Wrong dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75466 in moon-lander (universe) "Unsupported image format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71509 in ubiquity (main) "crash during installation on Toshiba satellite Pro 4600, step 4 after user name unad password" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71509
<gnomefreak> dholbach: can we reject bugs that have mixed packages bug #75315
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75315 in glibc "libc6-dev 2.5 doesn't work with Edgy's gcc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71876 in ubiquity (main) "installing on old hardware" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71931 in ubiquity (main) "Installation in Laptop crashed for Ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71931
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: he's at lunch
<gnomefreak> ah
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sorry?   what's this?
* gnomefreak thinks mixing feistys kernel with edgy packages and by the looks of it feistys libc6 is very bad and should be reject on principal
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: is this "a package from feisty wont work with edgy?"
<Hobbsee> or is this a halt mid-upgrade due to incompatibility?
<gnomefreak> feistys kernel with edgy gcc wont work
<gnomefreak> no upgrade
<Hobbsee> and i'm assuming it's not an edgy-update
<Hobbsee> reject it, give them the third degree about idiocy rejecting packages
<gnomefreak> im assuming not
<gnomefreak> k
<Hobbsee> maybe a conflicts might be useful, but it's such a corner case
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75473 in hal (main) "after upgrade automount in KDE not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75471 in netapplet (universe) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69420 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75472 in gnome-art (universe) "core dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75468 in freespeak (universe) "interface hangs on attempting to translate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69470 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75470 in gstreamer (universe) "Expanded descriptions of plugin packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75474 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed: files /var/log/installer/syslog, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/partman pasted below" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75475 in cohoba (universe) "Status change don't work with telepathy-butterfly or telepathy-gabble in cohoba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75475
<jonh_wendell> seb128,  Who is responsible for mount cd/dvd? There is a bug about problem mounting cd/dvd against no package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75476 in autoprofile (universe) "Wrong dependenices at gaim-autoprofile in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75477 in coreutils (main) "dd segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75478 in Ubuntu "No shortcut to OpenOffice::Draw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75478
<seb128> jonh_wendell: who -> don't assign bugs to people, what package -> what is the bug? might be linux or hal or gnome-volume-manager
<jonh_wendell> seb128, when  i said 'who', i meant 'what piece of software' :)
<jonh_wendell> seb128, bug 50364
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50364 in Ubuntu "Problems mounting DVD/CD " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50364
<seb128> jonh_wendell: not enough information to say, we should ask what happens when he "mounts" the DVD, if those are data or video DVDs, etc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75479 in x264 (multiverse) "Please sync x264 1:0.cvs20061210-0.0 from debian-multimedia.org (Marillat)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75479
<seb128> jonh_wendell: ask how he tries to mount them too
<jonh_wendell> seb128, i guess he's talking about auto mounting
<jonh_wendell> seb128, insert cd/dvd on drive, wait it appears on screen
<seb128> then the question is to know if his problem is "totem-gstreamer doesn't play DVDs"
<seb128> or if that happens with datas too
<jonh_wendell> ok, i'll ask him
<jonh_wendell> thanks!
<seb128> in which case we would need logs as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75480 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "Please remove the xserver-xorg-video-intel source and binary packages from Ubuntu Feisty universe (superceded by xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75463 in Ubuntu "SATA problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75483 in hplip (main) "tools can't connect to hpiod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75481 in hplip (main) "sysadmin interface crashes hpssd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69094 in apt-setup (main) "Please refer to upgrade instructions in sources.list" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75484 in avahi (main) "The init-script doesn't work for me (avahi-deamon) edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75489 in keep (main) "No entry in K Menu for Keep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75490 in wengophone (universe) "[feisty]  no tray icon!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75491 in subtitleeditor (universe) "upgrade ro 0.12.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75492 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "hard disk lockups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75488 in portmap (main) "please sync portmap portmap_5-24 from debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75488
<bddebian> Boo
<sfllaw> bddebian: Barry!
<bddebian> Hi sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75494 in Ubuntu "Include mozilla sunbird on Feisty repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75495 in k9copy (universe) "button for stop actually in a differernt laguage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75496 in kdelibs (main) "Dots in password entry field too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75497 in acpi-support (main) "My PC doesn't suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72837 in ubiquity (main) "Trouble Installing on Acer Laptop" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72844 in ubiquity (main) "Installation in 6.06 stops at 84%" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75499 in xorg (main) "Failure to identify and use i810 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75499
<Admiral_Chicago> awbassett: see we can meet here and start tracking down these bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74597 in Ubuntu "slimserver has many problems" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75501 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop package installs HPLIP Toolbox; but not python-qt3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75500 in thunar (main) "Thunar crashes when moving 277 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75502 in texlive-bin (universe) "getnonfreefonts: various issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75502
<Admiral_Chicago> a lot of the bugs i'm triaging has the package information IN the bug report
<Admiral_Chicago> it's annoying to say the least
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75503 in sysinfo (universe) "Sysinfo gives error in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75503
<Admiral_Chicago> w00t! 9 bug reports now have packages associated with them.
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the general rule on bugs that have gone over 5 months with no response from the bug reporter?
<Admiral_Chicago> for example Bug # 45276
<Admiral_Chicago> ah the bot won't recognize that, I meant Bug #45276
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45276 in Ubuntu "Mouse-over tooltip" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75504 in build-essential (main) "build-essential was broken in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75504
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: ask if the guy still has the problem
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: oh, Needs Info for month and no reply, Rejected then
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: that was what I was thinking, i changed it to needs information
<Admiral_Chicago> wait let me check
<seb128> the bug you pointed
<seb128> I would add a comment like "no reply, closing the bug. Feel free to reopen with the asked informations if you still get that bug"
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: no, look at the activity log 12 Dec 06 18:12 Freddy Martinez  None: status  Unconfirmed  Needs Info
<Admiral_Chicago> that was today
<Admiral_Chicago> so should I ask for more information again?
<Admiral_Chicago> see i'm looking at this: "Can you reproduce this without XGL? If so the problem either lies in XGL (but I don't see this myself"
<Admiral_Chicago> the day of the report, someone couldn't reproduce it and nothing ever since then
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: well, the infos were asked months ago, close it, it should have been Needs Info during that time
<Admiral_Chicago> that was the plan thanks Sebastian
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68991 in nautilus (main) "USB devices desktop icons not popping up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75505 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "problems with synaptics driver on laptop Dell Latitude D610" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75506 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75507 in Ubuntu "ACPI not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75507
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #59537
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59537 in Ubuntu "[sparc]  OOo build hangs in futex call" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71799 in Ubuntu "Disclaimer for noob" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71832 in f-spot (main) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: F-Spot and "Eye of Gnome" don't show animated gifs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71877 in Ubuntu "GeForce FX 5200: Crash when attempting to use swap" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71866 in Ubuntu "swap never used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75508 in Ubuntu "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! after Ibern" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75509 in Ubuntu "All runlevels use X; singe user mode broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75509
<marnanel> singe user mode broken: does not singe users correctly: users are burned
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75510 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Feisty wish list: Non-SMP 686 Kernel" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75511 in flash-player (multiverse) "Installing flash plugin on Edgy Eft does not include flash into Epiphany or Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75512 in mkvtoolnix (universe) "GUI is bloated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75512
<kiko> man, we get lots of bugs filed.
<kiko> jesus christ
<kiko> we need to roll out guided filebug
<kiko> anybody against rolling it out next week?
<kiko> has anyone seen this?
<kiko> staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<jonh_wendell> kiko, what do you mean 'we need to roll out guided filebug' ?
<kiko> jonh_wendell, well, did you see that page?
<jonh_wendell> kiko, i'm seeing it now
<jonh_wendell> kiko, cool
<neutrinomass> kiko: it times out here :(
<kiko> neutrinomass, just reload once or twice, should do the job
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71767 in Ubuntu "User not added to group "users" during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71767
<neutrinomass> neat :)
<kiko> so I want that rolled out
<jonh_wendell> kiko, i think you could improve package selection
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> that currently sucks black rocks
<kiko> one question is how -- did you see carthik's suggestion?
<jonh_wendell> kiko, talking to me?
<kiko> jonh_wendell, yeah.
<kiko> he wrote to the bugsquad ml
<jonh_wendell> kiko, no, where is his suggestion?
<kiko> on the bugsquad ml. basically he suggested displaying titles or descriptions there.
<kiko> I think that's a good idea
<jonh_wendell> kiko, did you see gnome bugzilla?
<kiko> many times, but what specifically?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69141 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Internet Filter" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69141
<jonh_wendell> kiko, the way i can choose a package
<kiko> you mean the javascript thingamajig?
<dholbach> staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug looks great
<kiko> dholbach, I'll see if we can get it rolled out next week
<seb128> dholbach: you work from staging now? ;)
<jonh_wendell> kiko, yep. something more intuitive
<dholbach> sounds lovely
<jonh_wendell> kiko, i guess a normal user doesn't know the package name, understand?
<kiko> jonh_wendell, well, he can enter pretty much anything there, or "I don't know"
<kiko> I don't think we can really expect him to know the right name
<jonh_wendell> kiko, that's true
<Admiral_Chicago> are you all refering to the emails that went out recently?
<kiko> given that we are talking about /source package/ names
<jonh_wendell> kiko, that's a job for bug triagers!
<kiko> things that people don't even install!
<kiko> indeed
<kiko> what we /can/ do
<kiko> is get reportbug and co to work with Launchpad
<kiko> because in that case we can get the correct package name
<kiko> like we do with launchpad-integration
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71726 in Ubuntu "Donations to Ubuntu are not tax deductible" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71726
<kiko> jesus
<jonh_wendell> haha
<Admiral_Chicago> that was an intersting one i found
<jonh_wendell> kiko, do you list closed/fixed/rejected bugs in the result?
<Admiral_Chicago> i wasn't sure what to do with it, so I asked around
<kiko> jonh_wendell, for the guided filebug page? we do
<jonh_wendell> kiko, nice
<jonh_wendell> Admiral_Chicago, ask, Mark!! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> jonh_wendell: that's a good idea
<neutrinomass> if somebody has a couple of minutes to spare, please confirm that bug 5347 is no longer an issue on >= edgy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5347 in sketch "sketch does not start" [High,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5347
<coNP> neutrinomass: do you know, why 5347 is rejecteD?
<neutrinomass> coNP: It's not rejected. The 'Ubuntu' task was rejected and a package-specific task was opened ...
<coNP> neutrinomass: okay, thanks
<coNP> it start perfectly on edgy, neutrinomass
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: i was about to try it myself
<neutrinomass> Ok, thanks (it starts fine here too). I'll mark it as fixed :)
<coNP> neutrinomass: sorry, I did it :)
<neutrinomass> nah, that's cool (I was wondering why I couldn't mark it as fixed :P )
<coNP> Admiral_Chicago, why are you sure that 71866 is caused by user error
<neutrinomass> there are enough bugs for everybody to feed on :p
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #71866
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71866 in Ubuntu "swap never used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71866
<nixternal> come on baby, lets get under 1000 in the next 5 minutes
<nixternal> GO GO GO!!!
<coNP> :)
* nixternal hugs dholbach 
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: i'm not sure the swap is mounted un the fstab
* nixternal hugs #ubuntu-bugs
* nixternal gets back to bug swatting
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: fo real? i've been here for close to two hours doing work
<coNP> Admiral_Chicago: okay, but it is not a must, it should work if you add it later on
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: im always doing something (more than likely causing the bugs you are closing/fixing)
<coNP> in fact it is a bug, if it does not work (out of fstab)
<coNP> okay, no offense meant
<neutrinomass> nixternal seems a bit too passionate over the bugs :p
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: ah okay i may have been mistaken
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75513 in apport (main) "should check origin of source packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75513
<Admiral_Chicago> okay nixternal let me know if we get under 1000, i'm done for right now
<Admiral_Chicago> been here for almost 3 hours trying to help
<nixternal> 1035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75514 in firefox (main) "firefox 1.5.0.8 crashes randomly while using google docs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75515 in Ubuntu "blue color in usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75515
<neutrinomass> bug 72591 - can anything be done in such cases ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72591 in Ubuntu "[SOLVED] Unable to install on an Evesham A240 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72591
<nixternal> 1030
<nixternal> come on....boogity boogity boogity !!! :)
<jacobmp92> bug 1030?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1030 in malone "Can't file bug from malone/products/foo" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1030
<dthacker> nixternal, where are getting your count from?
<nixternal> 1   75  of 1025 results
<nixternal> from the top of the list that was posted on the ml
<dthacker> ahhhh
<ajmitch> which list?
<nixternal> http://tinyurl.com/ymqhe8
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75517 in zope-zms (universe) "Please sync zope-zms (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75518 in zope-zms (universe) "Please sync zope-zms (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75520 in klogic (universe) "KLogic does not create a menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75521 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes @ partitioning step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75519 in xorg (main) "switch user in kde changes the screen height" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72057 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "i2o_block not utilized after install (dpt_i2o used instead)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75523 in blobwars (universe) "[Merge]  blobwars 1.05-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75524 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gksudo gnome-open uri fails to open." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75525 in ubiquity (main) "Error on Instalation of Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75527 in update-manager (main) "dist upgrade on feisty tries to remove apt" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75528 in Ubuntu "[Dapper, Edgy]  Sound does not work on laptop Packard Bell J2830W" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75528
<keescook> pow.  untriaged bug list under 1000 now!
<coNP> :)
<xdatap> hi there
<xdatap> a question: it's correct, for a member of bugsquad, to confirm a bug open byself or should be better than otherone do it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75529 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash on gnome start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75529
<crimsun> xdatap: no, don't automatically confirm unless 1) you find a dupe, 2) you can confirm the bug yourself
<xdatap> crimsun: i'm talking about bug: 75388. i'm also an italian translator and i verified it on italian mailing list. it sound like case 2?
<somerville32> Is it a translation issue?
<somerville32> ubugtu: Bug #75388
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75388 in knetworkmanager "PO Template completly differ from upstream PO file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75388
<crimsun> xdatap: yes, that would be case 2.
<xdatap> crimsun: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75530 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75530
* keescook hugs bdmurray
<somerville32> sfllaw, ping
<somerville32> Does anyone want to say a few words to be included in the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter about the Ubuntu Bugsquad?
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #9718 was last commented by Sebastian, no response, should I assume I can close it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 9718 in gst "[network-admin]  GNOME network tool slow after applying changes" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/9718
<somerville32> We're doing a feature on the team for  this week.
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: I could but I'm not that big on the team at all
<Admiral_Chicago> just been working here for a couple of weeks
<dthacker> I aspire to join the BugSquad!
<sfllaw> somerville32: Pong.
<somerville32> Could you say a few words to be included in the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter about the Ubuntu Bugsquad?
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #9836 hasn't been updated in a long time either, i'm going to close it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 9836 in discover-data "wrong module for fritz!pci card" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/9836
<somerville32> The Bugsquad is being featured in a new piece we're doing called the Community spotlight.
<somerville32> sfllaw, Feel free to delegate if you'd like <g>
<sfllaw> somerville32: Uhm, OK.
<sfllaw> somerville32: What is the context in which I'm speaking?
<dthacker> If you are searching for untriaged bugs, is unconfirmed, unowned the best way to get the list?
<somerville32> sfllaw, I'm just trying to get a sound bite. I would assume you might say something about what the BugSquad is or something to encourage people to join. :] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75531 in kde-guidance (main) "Icon sometimes turns into generic "blank paper" icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75531
<sfllaw> dthacker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay has a link to Untriaged bugs.
<sfllaw> somerville32: I guess what I'm looking for is a tone or something.
<sfllaw> What's the Community Spotlight?
<sfllaw> And how is it going to be presented?
<sfllaw> Do you want something informal?  Chatty?  Serious?
<somerville32> I could ask you a few questions if you'd like via query.
<somerville32> The Community Spotlight is just a section in the UWN where we review a group of specifications, feature/package, team, or contributor.
<dthacker> sfllaw, tnx
<somerville32> More formal then informal though but feel free to say as much as you'd like :] 
<sfllaw> somerville32: OK.  Leading questions are good.
<somerville32> Do you want me to ask here or via query?
<sfllaw> I'm not afraid of the public!  :)
<somerville32> Ok, I was just concerned about congestion. However, thats fine. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75532 in Ubuntu "g++ wont install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75532
<somerville32> 1) What is the Ubuntu BugSquad and what role do you play in it?
<sfllaw> somerville32: The Ubuntu BugSquad are a group of volunteers who work tirelessly to manage and track the hundreds of bug reports submitted every day.  Ubuntu is a big project with a lot of users, so the BugSquad's efforts are vital to our success.  Think of them as the first-response team for quality assurance.  They're the people who process the new reports and work with users to categorize and sort them.  Preparing high-quality bug reports 
<sfllaw> (Did that get chopped off?)
* somerville32 nods.
<sfllaw> The Ubuntu BugSquad are a group of volunteers who work tirelessly to manage and track the hundreds of bug reports submitted every day
<sfllaw> Ubuntu is a big project with a lot of users, so the BugSquad's efforts are vital to our success.
<sfllaw> Think of them as the first-response team for quality assurance.
<sfllaw> They're the people who process the new reports and work with users to categorize and sort them.
<sfllaw> Preparing high-quality bug reports is essential work, so that software developers can fix the most important bugs first, and fix them quickly.
<sfllaw> As the head of Quality Assurance for Ubuntu, my responsibility is to foster and grow the BugSquad.  I pitch in to triage bugs every day.  But I also lead classes, guide people in triaging, and write tutorials and documentation.
<sfllaw> somerville32: How's that?
<somerville32> Excellent :] 
<sfllaw> somerville32: I am good for interviews.  :)
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> sfllaw: Whats the best way for people to get involved?
<sfllaw> The best way to get involved is to jump right in!  The <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad">BugSquad</a> web page describes all the requirements for joining: you have to love Ubuntu.
<sfllaw> Start by creating a Launchpad account and then you can begin doing useful work.  Then join the #ubuntu-bugs IRC channel on irc.freenode.net.  There are always people who are willing to answer questions and offer friendly advice.  We'd love to see you there.
<somerville32> Perfect :)
<somerville32> Any last comments you'd like to share?
<sfllaw> Helping in the Ubuntu community is an easy way to give back to your favourite distribution.  The BugSquad is one place where anyone of any experience can help out!  Whether you've just started with Ubuntu or you're an expert with some free time, there's something to do.  Don't be shy!  We're a friendly bunch.
<sfllaw> One way to get started is by participating in an <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHugDay>UbuntuHugDay</a>.  That's when the BugSquad gets together to hunt down certain classes of bugs.  The IRC channel becomes abuzz with activity and it's the perfect time to chip in.  Plus, if you triage a bug, we're more than happy to give you a virtual hug.
<sfllaw> (s/>UbuntuHugDay/">Ubuntu Hug Day/
<sfllaw> )
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-13
* Admiral_Chicago hugs sfllaw
<Admiral_Chicago> like that
<sfllaw> Yup.
* sfllaw hugs Admiral_Chicago.
<sfllaw> Just like that.
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Awesome.
<somerville32> Thanks so much! :] 
<sfllaw> No worries.
<sfllaw> You might want to hit up dholbach for some words about MOTU next.
<sfllaw> (He also gives hugs.)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75533 in widelands (universe) "app stop during battle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75533
<Admiral_Chicago> he's asleep right now iirc
<sfllaw> That's true.
<sfllaw> Well.
<sfllaw> Or if he's not, he's jamming on his turntables.
<red_herring> hey im kinda new at helpin with bugs
<red_herring> but i came across this bug
<sfllaw> red_herring: Welcome!
<red_herring> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/49884
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49884 in hal "There's a hal error if you mount smbfs devices in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* Admiral_Chicago hugs red_herring
* red_herring shudders
<Admiral_Chicago> btw red_herring because we have Ubugtu here, we can just say something like Bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<red_herring> oh i see
<red_herring> well
<red_herring> iirc smbfs devices arent supposed to be put in fstab at all
<red_herring> am i correct on that one?
<sfllaw> Mmm.
<sfllaw> This can be considered a bug.
<sfllaw> Pre-HAL, this worked fine.
<red_herring> so should ijust leave it?
<Admiral_Chicago> RJ i think you can confirm it
<red_herring> k
<sfllaw> I'm not sure if it's a HAL bug or a bug in initscripts (/etc/init.d/waitnfs.sh)
<sfllaw> But smbfs should work exactly the same as NFS.
<red_herring> n00b question but: who should i assign it to?
<coNP> I did some triaging and wrote to the developer and bug #63098 got fixed in CVS. What is the next step? Should I change the status or write to the packager?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63098 in tilda "Tilda segfaults if hotkeys are not prefixed (eventually with "None+")" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75534 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "linux-kernel-devel depends on a package in universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75534
<Admiral_Chicago> you don't have to assign them to people
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago: k
<Admiral_Chicago> most developers know what what they are work on, so they will see the bugs red_herring
<red_herring> kk
<jacobmp92> Admiral_Chicago, when you "claim" a bug to triage, aren't you supposed to assign it to yourself until the bug is confirmed/rejected?
<Admiral_Chicago> jacobmp92: depends on the bug can you give an example
<Admiral_Chicago> you can set an option "email me about changes to this bug report"
<Admiral_Chicago> which is what i do some times
<jacobmp92> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage under Complete reports
<jacobmp92> i guess it is usually for Needs Info types of bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> no i mean are you working on a bug yourself?
<sfllaw> jacobmp92: Yes, that is for Needs Info.
<jacobmp92> not at the moment
<jacobmp92> ah ok :)
<sfllaw> jacobmp92: But after that's over, you set it back to Nobody.
<jacobmp92> right
<sfllaw> jacobmp92: Unless you are the one fixing the bug.  :)
<jacobmp92> :-p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75535 in libnss-ldap (universe) "cannot connect to ldap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75535
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see jacobmp92
<Admiral_Chicago> yes sfllaw is correct, i didn't realize that was the method of triaging
<jacobmp92> heh, i really read up on the wiki before triaging :D
<Admiral_Chicago> i didn't, i skimmed it
<Admiral_Chicago> but i read it well now
<coNP> sorry for being impatient, could you read my previous question?
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: i would update yourself on the wiki as well
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: Fix Release
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry didn't read it
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: Huh?
<coNP> isn't Fix Released for fixes that have been released?
<sfllaw> coNP: Yes.
<coNP> I mean as ubuntu packages?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> isn't that the correct status to use?
<sfllaw> coNP: Are you the one to be fixing it?
<coNP> Therefore I think I should not use this now.
<sfllaw> Wow, I sound like a sailor.
<jacobmp92> Fix Committed I believe is what you use when it's fixed upstream but not in Ubuntu yet
<coNP> sfllaw: no, it got fixed upstream, and I try to figure out what to do now... :)
<Admiral_Chicago> so it needs to be synced correct
<coNP> What are sailors like, anyway? :)
<coNP> I think sync is only for debian packages.
<sfllaw> coNP: Best leave a comment saying that upstream has fixed the bug.
<sfllaw> coNP: If you want to sync it from Debian, you may attempt to build a new package with the fix.
<coNP> Okay, but I think the package maintainer isn't subscribed to this bug. Or is it automagic for the packages he maintains?
<sfllaw> Automagic!
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: no someone takes the package from upstream and builds the package for ubuntu
<sfllaw> And it can be synced from Debian, as it was originally a Debian package.
<sfllaw> Oy.
<coNP> Sorry. I asked if the package maintainer is automatically subscribed to receive notifications about the changes in bugs concerning packages he maintains.
<sfllaw> coNP: Yes, he should be.
<coNP> I think, Admiral_Chicago you answered something else :)
<coNP> Okay, thanks :)
<coNP> What is "In Progress" status for, anyway?
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: i'm confused so I'm just going to dinner
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: Have fun!
<sfllaw> coNP: In Progress means the assignee is actively fixing the bug.
<sfllaw> coNP: Fix Committed usually means the fix is available SOMEWHERE.
<sfllaw> I believe this is documented in the Bugs/CommonTasks wiki page.
<coNP> Sorry for being confusing...
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75537 in kdebase (main) "[feisty]  kdebase-data <> kcontrol conflict. trying to overwrite." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75538 in psmisc (main) "fuser -s changes return value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75539 in python-xlib (universe) "Edgy python-xlib dependent on python2.5, should be python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75540 in tar (main) "Please sync tar (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75536 in libpam-ldap (universe) "can't create passwords greater then 8 characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75541 in libpam-ldap (universe) "pam_access module doesn't work with pam_ldap" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75543 in gaim (main) "crash after paste, reproducible always (for me)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75544 in Ubuntu "Dell XPS M1210: Screensaver leaves video corrupted (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75545 in texlive-extra (universe) "ttf2afm is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69195 in firefox (main) "Unable to load Web Pages. Synaptic, Pan problems" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69370 in casper (main) "Kubuntu specific - Locale problem in text consol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75547 in Ubuntu "Lan Card and Bass problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75547
<bddebian> Boo
<Admiral_Chicago> ahhh!
* Jucato waits for a few more minutes before reacting...
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago and the scary bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75548 in nvu (universe) "Gnome restarts while NVU is idle and a page is displayed in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75549 in apt (main) "Cannot upgrade Dapper->Edgy without update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75549
<Admiral_Chicago> is that really a bug?
<Jucato> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> oh I see
<Admiral_Chicago> it's actually a good bug to report, i should ask in -doc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75551 in evolution (main) "Evolution only display window message's content at the 1st when the message's window is opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75553 in sl-modem (multiverse) "Modem silent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75554 in network-manager (main) "Unable to connect to SSID containing asterisks (*)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75555 in partman-md (main) "Software Raid Setup with feisty herd1 alternate on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75556 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Reports 0% battery left, while ACPI says something different..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75557 in openoffice.org (main) "instal python-uno broken: /usr/bin/pycentral::default_runtime.remove_byte_code() : 'NoneType' object" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73537 in devede (multiverse) "Devede needs vcdimager software" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75559 in Ubuntu "Limited Sound in Edgy (Kubuntu) on HP Pavilion DV1717tu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69161 in xchat (universe) "error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75560 in libnotify (main) "Libnotify does not set window role properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75561 in gnome-hearts (universe) "Hearts crashed upon launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75562 in gcc-4.1 (main) "brooken dependence" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75563 in ubiquity (main) "executing 'grub-install (hd1) failed'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75565 in seahorse (universe) "crash while adding keyserver.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75566 in Ubuntu "No sound output on Ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71673 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.02 word freezes my amd64" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75567 in rdesktop (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75568 in dasher (universe) "Floating Point Exception (core dumped)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75569 in kdepim (main) "kpilot flakey with palm t|x // nukes data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75570 in Ubuntu "Skype not in edgy-commercial" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75571 in banshee (universe) "Banshee should support syncing playlists to iPods" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75572 in Ubuntu "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75575 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes When Opening File Upload Dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75576 in Ubuntu "No URI Handler implemented for "DVD"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71913 in xorg (main) "X appears to crash randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75578 in drupal (universe) "Newer version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75579 in wesnoth (universe) "Crash during the game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75580 in hardinfo (universe) "Crashed when checking storage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75580
<davmor2> Can some please confirm or reject this bug.  It doesn't happen at all in 64bit so I think it might be a 32 bit problem. bug 74400
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74400 in libnotify "bubbles are placed in the bottom-right corner" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74400
<kkubasik> hey, did someone change the colors of the translation bars in launchpad?
<kkubasik> http://www.flickr.com/photos/qub333/321152184/
<kkubasik> I'm testing out some trunk builds of FF and not sure if that's a rendering bug or just launchpad being cooler-looking
<dholbach> good morning
<kkubasik> dholbach: hey, how's it going?
<dholbach> heya kkubasik
<dholbach> fine fine... just need some tea to get started :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<Admiral_Chicago> omg i shouldn't have spent the whole day doing ubuntu stuff
* Admiral_Chicago goes to write his tail off
* Admiral_Chicago look picks up his tail
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75581 in texmacs (universe) "Mathematica plugin for TeXmacs broken in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75581
<Admiral_Chicago> someone help with a general LP question?
<owh> Just wondering what the protocol is for editing/adding/removing tags. I've been searching for bugs with the word ThinkPad in them and tagging them accordingly - seeing that I have one of those, and I figured I could help out in a small way. In the process I've also edited tags where the majority of the tags were plural and a few singular. General house-keeping was my goal.
<dholbach> good work owh
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: also, try doing feisty for any marked feisty in the subject
* Admiral_Chicago hucs owh for his help
<owh> Cool, so I'm not stepping on anyone's toes?
<Admiral_Chicago> that should read hugs*
<dholbach> in some cases tags were absolutely pointless, like tagging a bug in the package 'hal' as 'hal' or bugs in the package 'epiphany-browser' as 'epiphany'
<dholbach> but people keep on inventing new tags :)
<owh> Yeah, that's what I figured too.
<Admiral_Chicago> some are neccesary like feisty, as I said before
<dholbach> "two" was the most interesting tag I found
* owh started merging plurals, you know where there is browser and browsing and browsers
<dholbach> right
<Admiral_Chicago> I can't link to my wiki page because I already own it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75582 in Ubuntu "Edgy LiveCD : unexpected volatility & persistance of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75583 in firefox (main) "Here is a crash report from when I logged on to firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75583
<owh> Also, if I see something that falls into another category, or tag, I add that also.
* owh figured that package names were not really useful tags, but I've been reticent with deleting those, just cleaning up along the edges at the moment.
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: package names are VERY useful
<owh> I've been favouring "Unconfirmed bugs", figuring that someone meant them to be confirmed.
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe you can show me what you mean
<owh> Admiral_Chicago: As tags, or as a package name?
<Admiral_Chicago> package
<Admiral_Chicago> if you can reproduce any, that would be great
<owh> Sure, I've left those alone for the moment.
<owh> That's been my intent, hence me starting with Thinkpad bugs :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, if you decide to start changing any, poke me
<Admiral_Chicago> so I can try to guide you, try is the key word
<owh> Cool. Just been called to dinner.
* owh needs to run and eat food :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> also, there are many bugs without packages
<owh> Yeah, I'll start looking at those.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll link you when you retun. have a good dinner
<owh> I'll focus on the unconfirmed ones.
<owh> Sure.
<owh> Later.
* owh pokes Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going
* owh rubs tummy.
<owh> So, where were we?
<owh> Basically, most of the bugs now tagged thinkpad were made so by me. I initially searched for unconfirmed bugs, then for thinkpad, then opened the first 20 or so and tagged them.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay good
<owh> I looked down the list for all the tags and opened those tags that appeared similar, then opened each bug to confirm and then edited the tag to remove the similar tags, merging things like acpi and acpid.
<owh> I added suspend etc. to those Thinkpad tags that were dealing with that.
<owh> I merged browser, browsers, browsing.
<owh> That kind of thing.
<owh> I tried very hard not to change the meaning of a report/tag.
<Admiral_Chicago> can i see the suspend tag?
<owh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=suspend
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71459 in coreutils (main) "It fails during upgrade installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71459
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: sec let me read
<owh> Most of the bugs showing there are marked Unconfirmed, the idea being that people working on suspend issues get to see a wider range of issue, perhaps making it simpler to determine the actual bug.
<grumpymole> owh: i have added the thinkpad tag to a few that i have been following about thinkpads
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75574 in coreutils (main) "cp crashes when copying large files to usb device" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75574
<grumpymole> owh: it's a good idea, even though there are so many tags
<owh> grumpymole: I toyed with the idea of adding the model number, but that would lead to chaos if others did the same for each brand, so I figured that the thinkpad was a separate enough group to identify with a web-site with detailed model information, in the form of the thinkwiki
<owh> The other part of my thinking was that a thinkpad user might want to find out what kind of bugs are lodged against their device.
<grumpymole> owh: it allows the mass of bug reports to be viewed in many different ways, thereby allowing easier detection of duplicates
<grumpymole> owh: true
<owh> Yes, that was my thinking.
<grumpymole> classic example is the firefox flash crash bug - there must be dozens of duplicates
<grumpymole> and that takes up someone's valuable time
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: look at Bug # 41612, that bug was filed a long time ago
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach asked for more information
<Admiral_Chicago> never got it
* owh already detected two thinkpad + vaio bugs, but I'm not yet confident enough to start marking things as duplicate without stepping on someone. I thought to tread lightly.
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #41612 can be closed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41612 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Gdm can't wake up after suspension" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41612
<owh> Admiral_Chicago: What makes you decide that it can be closed?
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: it's really old, unresponside reporter
<Admiral_Chicago> expecially after a request
<owh> Admiral_Chicago: By no means is it the oldest I saw today, not even close to old.
<Admiral_Chicago> request for more info* correct dholbach?
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: sec
<dholbach> which bug are you referring to?
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #41612
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41612 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Gdm can't wake up after suspension" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41612
<dholbach> I'd request dmesg information and it might be a hardware problem too
<dholbach> but best to ask kernel hackers what they'd rather like
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, well i assumed since it was really old -- around breezy time, it got taken care of
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc about times that is
<owh> If I put on my bug fix hat, then the more information, the better. So if it were me I'd be reluctant to close bugs that aren't specifically fixed.
* owh has been fixing bugs since the early 80's.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75586 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "vga-out get different resolution than the LCD display of a laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75586
<owh> That bug that just came past, that's an example of one of many similar bugs I've seen in the last few hours.
<Admiral_Chicago> well i agree with you, maybe you would like to subscibe to the bug and ask for more info
<owh> While I'm happy to do that, is this how it's done, in such an ad-hoc fashion?
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: there is a wiki page...
* owh is not intending to insult anyone.
<Admiral_Chicago> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* owh clicks/
<Admiral_Chicago> look for "How to triage bugs" on the link
<owh> Hmm, /me suspects that this is the incorrect link.
<owh> That's the list, not a wikki :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah it's late here... https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/
<Admiral_Chicago> ah no
<Admiral_Chicago> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<Admiral_Chicago> There!
* owh wipes brow after all that activity :)
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> see
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 13 2006, 04:20:08
<Admiral_Chicago> i have a paper to revise, poke me for help
<owh> Ah
<owh> Cool
<omgponiezlol> owh: new nick for now, Admiral has to do work...
<owh> Sure :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75587 in proftpd (universe) "proftpd not instalable in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69114 in beagle (main) "crash in Mono" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75588 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash upon closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75589 in php5 (main) "PDO support installation fails with insufficient memory error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75590 in apache2 (main) "Please sync apache2 (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75591 in krb5 (main) "memory leaks in init_sec_context.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75592 in xorg-server (main) "libGLcore crash (probably screensaver-induced)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75593 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes with quicktime pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75594 in vlc (universe) "Broken package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75596 in compiz (universe) "Resizing windows is way too slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75597 in compiz (universe) "workspace handling totally broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75598 in gnome-panel (main) "Opening video player crashed gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75598
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: how did that apt-bug turn out?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: what one was it. i worked on a bunch last night to find issues. i think the one your talking about is fixed
<gnomefreak> mvo: was the apt-index-watcher upgraded for edgy also?
<Admiral_Chicago> it had all kind of dependecy issues or something. mplayer was going to be removed, some kde packages were not installed etc
<Admiral_Chicago> i forget it as well
<mvo> gnomefreak: yes. sorry for the confusion. I discovered a different bug that sometimes could make apt crash. that is why I reassinged some bugs
<mvo> gnomefreak: more after I come back from lunch
<gnomefreak> mvo: ty than i will mark as dup
<mvo> cool, thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: are you here?
<gnomefreak> btw the gcc apt libstdc++6 are no longer held back. ill let the reporter know to try again
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: anyway when you get back if we didnt fix it last night please try the patch that michael left on your bug. i was gonna say use it as is for now until you run into it again to see if maybe it is still an issue.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75600 in totem (main) "Black box after changing volume when playing video fullscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75599 in liferea (main) "Liferea doesn't use GNOME's proxy settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75601 in bzr-gtk (universe) "Installs nautilus-bzr to wrong directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75602 in dbus (main) "DBUS Should Support "Session Groups" (pam_group.so,/etc/security/groups.conf)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75602
<kiko> morning buggers
<dholbach> hey kiko
<kiko> how's it going?
<dholbach> good good - just heading out for lunch
<dholbach> how are you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75606 in pygtk (main) "[Feisty]  Module codegen.createdefs is missing in python-gtk2-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75608 in Ubuntu "combining diacritics should be CTL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75609 in tilda (universe) "crashes as soon as window is hidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75610 in totem (main) "Arrow keys are not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75611 in tilda (universe) "Bad default (None + F1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75612 in eclipse (universe) "Ctrl+Number causes Ctrl+Shift+Number keypress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75613 in wide-dhcpv6 (universe) "Can't specify more than one interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75614 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed (Edgy Eft)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69080 in totem (main) "when playing ac3 files, totem tells me audio device used by another program" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75616 in initramfs-tools (main) "support suspend2 kernels in initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75618 in adns (main) "Complains about IPv6 entries in resolv.conf" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71485 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Documenting `-fstack-protector'" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71788 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc 4.1.2 on x86_64 Ubuntu Edgy generates incorrect prefetch instruction" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71914 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5 ctypes.c_longlong has wrong size (32 bits instead of 64)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71914
<bddebian> Boo
<sfllaw> bddebian: Who?
<bddebian> Don't cry ;-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75622 in ubiquity (main) "Failed to install Grub (hd0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68266 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "unkillable cpu-eating zombie children left by glibc build" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68266
<marnanel> I have no joke, I just like to say unkillable cpu-eating zombie children.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75626 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "usb2 stops working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75627 in postfix (main) "postfix fails to upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75628 in agave (universe) "About dialog "Close" does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75629 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75630 in avahi (main) "avahi-discover doesn't close on CTRL+Q" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75631 in kdebase (main) "Klipper crashes on startup (FEISTY)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75632 in Ubuntu "[SOLVED]  tivoli storage manager, acrobat on x86_64 need symbolic link for locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75633 in mono (main) "I was just reading fark.com and Mono crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75634 in djplay (universe) "New upstream release available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75634
<crimeboy> hello
<crimeboy> anyone know about bug in the last  kernel image from dapper
<crimeboy> here broken splash
<jonh_wendell> crimeboy, i think it's better you make a search in malone
<crimeboy> jonh_wendell: :~(
<crimeboy> crimeboy: vdepizzol tah me passando a imagem "sadia"
<crimeboy> eh a mesma release
<fuoco> what can i do about some bugs that i have and don't seem to be getting attention?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75635 in util-linux (main) "Vaio PCG-SRX51P/B has two graphics problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75635
<jonh_wendell> fuoco, tell the bug number
<fuoco> bug 69607
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69607 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "DRI very slow on ATI Radeon 9600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69607
<fuoco> that's one of them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75636 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75638 in Ubuntu "/usr/share/man/man3/open_memstream.3.gz is a dangling symlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75639 in mesa (main) "wrong version number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75639
<Ubug2> New bug: #75640 in sound-juicer (main) "SJ froze the entire computer when ripping a burnt CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75640
<Ubug2> New bug: #75641 in lkl (universe) "Time/Date stamp placed with"NULL"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75641
<jonh_wendell> fuoco, i guess it's kind of duplicate of bug 47614 or bug 56692
<Ubug2> Malone bug 47614 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "xserver-xorg does not automatically set supported options for ati (slow desktop/gui)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47614
<Ubug2> Malone bug 56692 in xorg-server "ATI/Intel: poor 3D performance" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56692
<jonh_wendell> fuoco, what do you think?
<Ubug2> New bug: #75642 in grisbi (universe) "Not installable on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75642
<Ubug2> New bug: #75643 in bsdgames (universe) "cribbage: shows 19 points when the score is 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75643
<Ubug2> New bug: #75644 in Ubuntu "New programs not appears in KDE or Gnome menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75644
<Ubug2> New bug: #75645 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft Server / Alt. OS Install Fails with Adaptec / DPT i2o Controller but Desktop Version Does Not." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75645
<Ubug2> New bug: #75646 in kdepim (main) "Manual filtering erroneously steps to next message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75646
<Ubug2> New bug: #75647 in compiz (universe) "Window drag key not set properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75647
<fuoco> jonh_wendell: nope, i'm pretty sure it's not a configuration issue at all. And the most important thing is that the fps with glxgears is around 25 - quite far from the 500 on that bug
<Ubug2> New bug: #75623 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75623
<fuoco> jonh_wendell: also note that in other distros it works much better.
<Ubug2> New bug: #75648 in kdebase (main) "kpager is not saving settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75648
<jonh_wendell> fuoco, ok, i guess the bug exists. i am not doubting you ;)
<fuoco> i know :)
<fuoco> i just wonder what causes it and why no dev is responding there trying to help us out.
<fuoco> unfortunately i have other important bugs that are not being attended to
<jonh_wendell> fuoco, there are a lot of bugs and few people triaging them
<jonh_wendell> dholbach, in this case (xserver-ati related bug), what should we do? just assign it to ubuntu-swat?
<seb128> sfllaw: do you monitor verification-needed bugs or should you ping you for SRU updates available?
<sfllaw> seb128: I monitor them.
<seb128> good
<jonh_wendell> seb128, any idea about my question to dholbach ?
<sfllaw> seb128: Have I dropped one of yours?
<seb128> sfllaw: no, just upstream asked me about bug #73115 again, the blocker has been ubuntu-sru, not you
<Ubug2> Malone bug 73115 in control-center "theme manager crash on theme installation" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73115
<seb128> it took weeks for the -proposed update to be accepted
<Ubug2> New bug: #75649 in initramfs-tools (main) "edgy: update-initramfs fails with 'mkinitramfs: invalid option' when given -v" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75649
<seb128> jonh_wendell: assign it to ubuntu-x-swat if you want, not going to make a huge difference anyway, we have no xorg maintainer atm :/
<jonh_wendell> :(
<sfllaw> seb128: I'm concerned about bug 70986.
<Ubug2> Malone bug 70986 in vino "CoRRE bug prevents connection from Nokia 770 to edgy" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70986
<sfllaw> seb128: Do we really need to fix this bug?  There aren't very many 770 users out there.
<fuoco> no xorg maintainer - that sounds pretty bad :)
<mc44> Isnt rodarvus maintaning xorg?
<seb128> sfllaw: well, the fix is easy enough and in the pipe now
<sfllaw> seb128: Yeah.  Testing requires resources and for me to dig out my 770.
<seb128> sfllaw: well, your call, I did my part ;)
<Ubug2> New bug: #75650 in Ubuntu "add jdk-6 to edgy-backports?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75650
<Ubug2> New bug: #75651 in update-manager (main) "Finnish translation bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75651
<Ubug2> New bug: #75652 in kdepim (main) "Kontact starts component not selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75652
<dholbach> sfllaw: when is the next hug day?
<Ubug2> New bug: #75653 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashes upon visiting a complex page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75653
<Ubug2> New bug: #75654 in rhythmbox (main) "Removing track is not permanent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75654
<Ubug2> New bug: #75655 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System won't boot after update, can't find root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75655
<sfllaw> dholbach: I'm writing an announcement now.  And then e-mailing everyone who's signed up to Ubuntu-QA but has never found me online.
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeeeeha
<Admiral_Chicago> will that also go to the bug team or only QA?
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> sfllaw: when will the hug day be?
<sfllaw> Probably next Wednesday.
<sfllaw> A week's lead time is good.
<Ubug2> New bug: #75656 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "GStreamer apps play back my music with intermittent pops and clicks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75656
<Ubug2> New bug: #75657 in udev (main) "kernel 2.6.19-7 doesn't boot on nforce4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75657
<dholbach> yeah, much better
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: kk, thanks... how do I apply the patch? download the source? or just apply the patch to my / ?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: dont know :(
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: kk, thanks anywais :)
<Ubug2> New bug: #75658 in nautilus (main) "Directory properties: Contents field doesn't indicate progress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75658
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: only way i know is you can apply it at build time but you shouldnt have to rebuild it
<gnomefreak> i woke up at 7am he was heading to lunch so i didnt get up with him for more than 3 seconds
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: its there for the person thats gonna rebuild package there is no way to aooly patch any other way (just assked in -motu) ;)
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: kk, thanks
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: I'd take the sources and add the patch... but it would be more of a hassle for the maintainer than anything
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: he will be building it
<ryanakca> kk
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75659 in Ubuntu "fortune in foregein language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75661 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75660 in kdeutils (main) "ARK: Adding files to a zip file -> Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75662 in mysql-admin (universe) "MySQL Admin crashes at clicking at "Catalogues"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75663 in beep-media-player (universe) "bmp windows don't behave like a same window when they are united" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75665 in xorg (main) "Microsoft Notebook Optical Mouse 3000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75668 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "linux-restricted-module should provide source packages for individual components" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71864 in ubiquity (main) "Installer does not allow to select a Kurdish keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75669 in Ubuntu "nautilus crash upon create folder from file menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75670 in gnome-power-manager (main) "All "help" buttons opens the gpm help index" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75671 in mono (main) "Odd crash for unknown reason." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75672 in bittorrent (main) "doesn't work with python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75672
* a7p thinks launchpad should have individual views (or any other way I can remove packages of which I think they are useless from my view).
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75673 in Ubuntu "32bit apps have no access to locales other than 'C' on 64bit system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75675 in emacs21 (main) "multi_key broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75675
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69452 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 (universe) "Totem crashed in the middle of a movie" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75674 in kiso (universe) "kiso crashes on file open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75676 in grub-installer (main) "unable to write to mbr on disc (sd0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75678 in kdebase (main) "Wish: Please consider using the SuSE-Kickoff branch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75679 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75680 in upstart (main) "Fail to reboot after upgrading from 0.2.7-7 to 0.3.1-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75681 in initramfs-tools (main) "scripts/local-top/mdadm not being called?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75682 in libsynce (universe) "libsynce.pc missing from /usr/pkgconfig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75684 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy Eft Server / Alt. OS Install Fails with Adaptec / DPT i2o Controller but Desktop Version Does Not." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75685 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl - crashed while not in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75686 in samba (main) "dependency on update-inetd is not declared on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75687 in Ubuntu "Password requires continual reseting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75688 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo Crashes when pasting in wordpress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75689 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when logging into Amazon.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75691 in bluez-utils (main) "/etc/init.d/bluetooth doesn't start dund or pand" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75692 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox causes Gstreamer error when trying to change track number " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75693 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Cannot create new account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75694 in gimp (main) "Cannot (re)install gimp-svg plugin after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71642 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Speedtouch usb connection dying under Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75695 in grep (main) "huge performance hit for -i with UTF-8 locales" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75696 in bittorrent (main) "Bittorrent doesn't open in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75697 in emacspeak (universe) "emacspeak install script returns error value 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75697
<jz> hi could someone advise me on how to get bugs closed or marked as fixed on launchpad
<Admiral_Chicago> jz: which bug?
<jz> i have quite a few
<Admiral_Chicago> have an example?
<jz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/71585
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71585 in usplash "Regression: usplash does not work on Dell Latitude C400 out of the box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i see
<jz> also would it be appropriate to close bugs that are feature requests?
<jz> seen many of those
<Admiral_Chicago> jz: depends on the bugs
<nixternal> don't close feature requests, mark them as "wishlist"
<jz> how do i mark wishlist
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: you can only WL if you're on QA
<jz> don't see that option
<jz> ok
<jz> not there
<nixternal> point me to the bug and i will wishlist it if needed
<jz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/72213
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72213 in Ubuntu ""Restore grub" option on the Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<jz> would it be possible to apply to qa team
<jz> what are the requirements?
<nixternal> you need to be on the bugsquad for a while and have triaged a lot of bugs, plus be an ubuntu member
<nixternal> ok, i am sure there is a duplicate on that grub bug somewhere, but i have wishlisted it for the time being
<nixternal> i am sure they are also working on a fix for that bug report, or something similar
<jz> thanks, i'll stick to triaging for now
<somerville32> nixternal: Thats not true.
<somerville32> You don't need to be a ubuntu member to be a member of ubuntu-qa
<somerville32> :)
<jz> just a bugsquad pro?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75698 in amarok (main) "amarok makes multiple credit-card charges for a single Magnatunes purchase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75698
<jz> "multiple credit-card charges" that must be a pisser
<jz> got another that might warrant being put down https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/66871
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66871 in Ubuntu "can't use username or password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> somerville32: how do you figure?
<nixternal> i thought everyone on the qa team was trusted ubuntu members
<nixternal> i may be wrong
<somerville32> I was a member of ubuntu-qa before I became a member
<nixternal> well, i am wrong :p
<somerville32> And several other people at the last CC were too
* somerville32 pats nixternal on the head.
<nixternal> jz: you need to be a bug mastah :)
<somerville32> It's ok! :)
* somerville32 hugs nixternal.
* nixternal hugs #ubuntu-bugs
<jz> i'll practice my bug-fu over the holidays
<nixternal> haha bug-fu
<jz> some of these bugs anger me
<Admiral_Chicago> every bug angers me
<nixternal> hehe, you are well on your way then
<nixternal> man, usplash bugs need loving again...i loved them during the beginning of the edgy cycle, and they are back up to a ton of dupes
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #1 the worst
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jz> i'm talking about the ones that originate between the keyboard and chair
<Admiral_Chicago> i reported my own bug on Edgy, got it fixed
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, yes. i have a teeshirt "it must be user error"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75699 in tetex-bin (main) "pdfcrop has no man page" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75699
<Admiral_Chicago> sometime i just want to mark them all as "it's a feature, not a bug!
<nixternal> oooh, i can confirm that bug
<nixternal> tetex has angered me
<somerville32> Whens the next hug day?
<jz> another for wishlist: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50345
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50345 in Ubuntu "cryptsetup missing in LiveCDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> every wednesday i thought
<nixternal> so, like yesterday/today
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: i think next wednesday as well
<Admiral_Chicago> that seemed to be the chatter around here earlier
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69355 in usplash (main) "usplash refuses to work" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75702 in mesa (main) "~/.drirc is not read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71585 in usplash (main) "Regression: usplash does not work on Dell Latitude C400 out of the box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75701 in python-defaults (main) "Python crashes inexplicably upon session start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75701
<nixternal> hmm..it seems the bugs i set as dupes are showing up in ubugtu now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75703 in xchat (universe) "X-chat crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75704 in Ubuntu "Repeated suspend mode after 6.10 install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75704
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> nixternal: You were right about usplash
<nixternal> hehe, it is a mess
<nixternal> i got it under control at one point, and then it took off again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75705 in coreutils (main) "sort order incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75706 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "new upstream version fixes mode save/restore problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74540 in hal (main) "Missing mandatory properties on volume.disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75707 in comix (universe) "Nautilus thumbnail preview is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75709 in Ubuntu "Gnome log out applet not displaying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75710 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "Query Browser Fails on Edit Table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75711 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed (6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75712 in Ubuntu "Kernel update hoses grub's menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75713 in adept (main) "does not check diskspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71944 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom-kernel-source fails to install under edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74544 in gdb (main) "gdb _*TOTALLY BROKEN*_ in Feisty/x86_64 due to .gnu.hash unsupported in BFD it is linked against" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75714 in openoffice.org (main) "master layout is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75715 in Ubuntu "caution about my thread with list of problems/bugs on ubuntuforums.com " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71859 in rpmstrap (universe) "rpmstrap fails to correctly call basename and wget" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71859
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75717 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2 crashes during shutdown of Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75717
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight dholbach
* Admiral_Chicago heads to bed
<dholbach> sleep tight Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75719 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution 2.9.3 crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75720 in fontconfig (main) "Bad default values for Urdu language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75722 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes opening some sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75723 in enigmail-locales (universe) "Outdated dependency in enigmail-locale-fi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75724 in gcc-4.1 (main) "bad code with boost::signals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75725 in alsa-driver (main) "jack sense is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75726 in xorg-server (main) "DRI broken on r128 on dual head r128 + i965 (non Xinerama)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75727 in Ubuntu "kubuntu edgy - can't disable automounting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75728 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "xv on r128 hard locked whole machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75729 in Fedora (main) "wrong access rights on NFS mount" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75730 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "[Regression]  Automatic change of my CPU frequency is over" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75732 in samba (main) "Fails to upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75732
<Adri2000> a bug like 75642, importance should be medium right?
<Adri2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grisbi/+bug/75642
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75642 in grisbi "Not installable on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<jonh_wendell> Adri2000, i guess High
<jonh_wendell> Adri2000, once it's uninstallable
<Adri2000> jonh_wendell: it's high if you look only at the package, but if you look at ubuntu, it's just an optional universe package :)
<jonh_wendell> Adri2000, i know that
<Adri2000> according to the wiki, medium: "Has a severe impact on a non-core application"
<Adri2000> sfllaw: ? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75733 in mail-notification (universe) "Update button is greyed out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75735 in xen-3.0 (universe) "xen-docs-3.0 is an empty package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60052 in libgnomeui (main) "i was working with synaptic and firefox on xubuntu and this error popped out" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60052
* seb128 hugs dholbach for the bug cleaning marathon he's doing since yesterday
<dholbach> if we can't make a dent into the bug graphs with that, I don't know ;)
<dholbach> thanks :)
<dholbach> WHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats
<seb128> with combined efforts we can for sure make it go down
<dholbach> ROAR
<seb128> I would be happy to have - numbers for the next UWN
<dholbach> -100 in the last 24h
<dholbach> (open)
<Admiral_Chicago> it's been ridiculous
<dholbach> and -40 in the last week
<Admiral_Chicago> considering Feisty is out and everything
<Admiral_Chicago> i think i left over 50 changes to reports on Tuesday, don't remeber
<Admiral_Chicago> i spend several hours trying to help with bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69134 in yelp (main) "Package is working but lacks index file" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69134
<dholbach> maybe I should hack a bit on heno's tool and see if we can make something cool happen with the dup searcher
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: efforts appreciated ,)
<seb128> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> it was my pleasure seb128
<Admiral_Chicago> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/#week
<Admiral_Chicago> wow look at tha
<seb128> good :)
<seb128> efforts are paying!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75737 in samba (main) "Needs update-inetd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75737
<Hobbsee> wow!  that's a lot!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: that unassigned drop would be the change in motu-reviewers --> u-u-s, i'll bet
<Hobbsee> oh wait, the rise
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hum.. I subscribed uus, but didn't assign them
<Hobbsee> yes, exactly
<seb128> the unassigned drop is probably kiko who put money on the task :p
<seb128> joke assigned since kiko mentionned it would be nice to clean without a package some people have been tackling that list and assign bugs too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75740 in firefox (main) "Crash notification appeard after resume from hibernate." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75740
<kiko> hey Hobbsee
<kiko> how goes it!
<Hobbsee> hey kiko
<Hobbsee> it sort of goes
<kiko> oh come on
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75741 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at net/sunrpc/sched.c:902!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75741
<kiko> Hobbsee, tomorrow, we roll out the guided filebug form, which should reduce the rate in which dupes come in
<kiko> so I think your task will be made easier
<kiko> Hobbsee, how has the work gone so far?
<Hobbsee> kiko: yay!  however, my original comment was @ sendign the mail to the mailing list
<Hobbsee> dunno, i've been out
<kiko> which mail to which mailing list? :)
<Hobbsee> @ the ones without a subject to -bugs
* Hobbsee hates mailing lists
* Hobbsee notes that they're evil, and doesnt send things to them
<kiko> did I do that? :-)
<kiko> oh, your previous messages.
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Hobbsee goes back to hide in her corner
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh, while i remember.  you're a lp guy, right?
<kiko> in the flesh
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> explain that?
<kiko> my flesh is committed to launchpad
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> well, anyway, why cant you make the contact address of a group another email address already in LP?
<Hobbsee> ie, like one belonging to a person on LP
<Hobbsee> kiko: ^
<kiko> Hobbsee, it's a bug, but it's not trivial to fix because it requires a data model change, and that part of the data model is non-trivial
<Hobbsee> ah
<kiko> see, email addresses are meant to be unique
<kiko> and they point to person records
<kiko> so to fix this we'd need to make that constraint a lot more complicated
<Hobbsee> yep
<kiko> or add an MxN table
<kiko> none of which are trivial
<kiko> and given the fact that our 1.0 is impending...
<kiko> but it's a noted bug
<kiko> and I guess it's not so hard to work around it for now
<Hobbsee> oh dear, fair enough
<neutrinomass> When debugging suspend/hibernate, what information should one ask for ? (are the following enough ? dmesg, lspci -vv, lspci -vvn, dmidecode, /var/log/kern.log )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75745 in Ubuntu "Cannot display "Monitor & Display" kcontrol module (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75745
<kiko> neutrinomass, that sounds like a good list
<Hobbsee> someone mark that as a dupe of something else
<Hobbsee> i've seen that in kdebase
<dholbach> neutrinomass: could you add that to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures somewhere?
<seb128> Does somebody has an opinion on bug #55613?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55613 in coreutils "Make link with a file 6 times happen error " [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55613
<seb128> basically symlink chain limited to 6
<seb128> I'm tempted to reject the bug
<dholbach> me too
<seb128> is there any real world case requiring to loop chain symlink like that?
<neutrinomass> kiko, dholbach: Ok - I'll add it to the wiki as well
* dholbach hugs neutrinomass
<dholbach> neutrinomass: you rock!
<dholbach> i saw symlink-chains maybe up to 3 or 4
<dholbach> but that's been it
<dholbach> /etc/alternatices and friends
<dholbach> seb128: he should provide a real world use case :-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let close it and say to reopen with some argument
<dholbach> hey heno!
<Hobbsee> hey heno
<heno> dholbach: thanks for cleaning up my code dude :)
<heno> hey Hobbsee
<dholbach> heno: tiny pieces here and there :-)
<dholbach> heno: I'd love to see it as a bugsquad team effort that'd change our work
<dholbach> heno: especially if we keep the .info files up to date, it'll be great
<heno> Hobbsee: I see your making progress on the 'ubuntu' bugs!
<neutrinomass> dholbach: Is the bugsquad really rocking lately or is just my impression ?
<dholbach> neutrinomass: your impression is absolutely right
<Hobbsee> heno: me?  nah, i havent been here.  i've only been killing things w.r.t universe-sponsors, as i'm sur eyou've seen
<heno> ah, ok but someone has brought it down to 922 now
<heno> from 1160 or whatever
<dholbach> I saw some getting reassigned to desktop-bugs
<neutrinomass> On what basis do we assign acpi issues to the kernel vs. assigning them to acpi-support ?
<dholbach> neutrinomass: that's a good question - maybe mjg59 on #ubuntu-devel can enlighten you
<neutrinomass> dholbach: there were plenty of nautilus bugs.... they're also several mounting problems
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> hey PriceChild
<PriceChild> hi there
<Hobbsee> hey PriceChild
<Hobbsee> heno: yes, they're amazing people
<PriceChild> Hobbsee!!!! :D
<PriceChild> uu Hobbsee check out the new cloak.... watch it swish...
* PriceChild rounds a corner
<PriceChild> :P
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yay!
<neutrinomass> dholbach: here you go http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> will look later
* dholbach -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75746 in epiphany-browser (main) "Characters produced by dead keys do not work with history/search list being shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75749 in hydrogen (universe) "Crashed while trying to load a drumkit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75753 in udev (main) "Wrong group for IDE cdrom/cdwriter/dvd devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75754 in firefox (main) "crash when loaded with media plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75757 in Ubuntu "Beginning of boot process a half-minute pause occurs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69328 in fileroller (main) "file-roller should work with the "7zr" command too" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75758 in Ubuntu "Firefox doesn't display new windows in new tabs despite option being set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75758
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<dholbach> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Heh hi ogra, dholbach
<dholbach> seb128: I think the bughelper tool will be really good at some stage
<seb128> dholbach: good :)
<seb128> dholbach: I would prefer launchpad to be really good at some stage though :p
<dholbach> both will be good at some stage
<seb128> :)
<dholbach> no, they'll be great!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75760 in Ubuntu "What happened to the diagnostics on the F8 key at boot?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75762 in emerald "emerald crash after click on window title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75763 in gnome-games (main) "Sudoku crashed while playing a game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75763
<seb128> 399 unread bug mails, yeah \o/
<dholbach> rock
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75765 in syslinux (main) "This package should depends on mtools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75765
<coNP> Hi, what do you think about #75403?
<coNP> I marked it fixed, since the debian distributors say this behavior is desired.
<seb128> bug #75403
<marnanel> *tumbleweed*
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75403 in Debian "Gnus is duplicated" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71403 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System does not wakeup correctly after suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71403
<coNP> seb128: I think a specification should be filed about this, if it is a _real_ problem. What do you think?
<seb128> coNP: should be marked rejected if that's not a bug
<coNP> I marked it fixed, because it was fix released in Debian, too.
<coNP> However, with the unusual "nothing should be changed" semantics of bugfix.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75768 in gnome-keyring (main) "gnome-keyring never stores passwords (only SMB?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75768
<a7p> someone requests a blob-scanner-driver to be delivered with ubuntu - is there any policy limiting the blob-pest?
<a7p> #72321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75767 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel panic: killing interrupt handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68848 in update-manager (main) "Update to edgy ruins machine" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75769 in emerald "emerald crashes when the left and right mouse button are pressed at the same time on window title bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75770 in xorg (main) "ATI Open source driver shows distorted unreadable image on Dell laptop + Apple Cinema Display 23 inch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75771 in Ubuntu "Resuming from suspend freezes on iBook if suspending from a graphical session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75772 in samba (main) "Samba requires "update-inetd", but not Installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75776 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Closing the lid from a gnome session does not trigger suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75775 in Ubuntu "Battery Charge Rate Incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75778 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "after update from *-10.33 to 34 no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75779 in fai (universe) "fai-doc: Root password hash stored in log files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75779
<somerville32> ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75781 in psycopg (main) "python-psycopg: Missing dependencies? (libc6, libpq4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75782 in beagle (main) "beagle-crawl-system is failing every day" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75784 in kobodeluxe (universe) "kobodeluxe: kobodl segfaults on 64 bit ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75785 in dovecot (main) "After security update (1.0.beta3-3ubuntu5.4), no service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75787 in gnome-media (main) "[feisty]  volume-control: capture tab muting wrong PCM stream?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75786 in pcsc-lite (universe) "Compile with extended APDU support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75788 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-source-2.6.17-10.34 snd_hda_intel broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75790 in apache2 (main) "NameVirtualHost is required but configtest doesn't warn about lack of it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75791 in gnome-mount (main) "ntfs-3g support?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75792 in Ubuntu "open office crashes with a copy-and-paste in a gaim chat window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75793 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Nvidia driver (9631) does not work properly with rdesktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75793
<seb128> bug #34675
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34675 in gtk+2.0 "Polish:  previously selected package isn't completely greyed when upgrading" [Wishlist,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34675
<seb128> do people think that's a bug?
<seb128> insensitive GtkTreeView having the selection displayed differently
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75794 in k3d (universe) "can't install k3d on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75794
<jonh_wendell> :)
<somerville32> seb128: I guess thats why it is marked as wishlist?
<seb128> somerville32: I marked it wishlist
<somerville32> :)
<seb128> somerville32: when I set it as Needs Info too
* somerville32 hugs seb128.
* seb128 hugs somerville32 back
<seb128> so, do you have an opinion on it? ;)
<somerville32> Hmm..
<somerville32> It does look weird.
<a7p> on bug #72321 ... it's a request to include a partially binary driver into sane-backends-extra ... who to coupe with this?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72321 in sane-backends-extras "Include Brother scanner drivers (brother2, brother)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72321
<somerville32> seb128: Yea, I would say thats a bug.
<somerville32> It is certainly deceiving to the user
<somerville32> Guess he  didn't like my answer! <g>
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75795 in mail-notification (universe) "Can't communicate with evo in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75795
<a7p> hihi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75796 in nautilus (main) "mounted devices shown as unmounted [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75798 in control-center (main) "terminal-to-window fontset string conversion Edgy live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75799 in digikam (main) "digikamdcraw is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75800 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Crash on connect." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75801 in python2.4 (main) "Feisty: Crash when browsing menus with menu editor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75801
<jonh_wendell> seb128, now we have Manny subscribed in lauchpad!
<jonh_wendell> seb128, for autilus bugs, so cool
<seb128> jonh_wendell: ah, excellent
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I was just telling him to subscribe to nautilus-open-terminal, he's asking for a bugzilla product on #bugs from irc.gnome
<jonh_wendell> seb128, i've contacted him a few days ago, about open-terminal bugs
<jonh_wendell> seb128, when he said he has a LP id, i suggested it
<seb128> excellent :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75803 in gnome-power-manager (main) "non privilege user can change cpu speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75803
<jrib> hmm what to do with bugs that request for a program to be packaged? bug 57865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57865 in Ubuntu "Package for Frets on fire" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57865
<seb128> jonh_wendell: well done for suggesting to Manny to subscribe to those ;)
<jonh_wendell> ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75805 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse 3.2.1 -> File properties -> Refactoring -> Ok throw error dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75805
<mr_pouit> jrib: perhaps you can ask him to put his request here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75804 in gnome-power-manager (main) "performance setting missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75804
<jonh_wendell> seb128, i see some upstream authors don't want to get involved with distros. I did not feel this in Manny
<seb128> cool
<jrib> mr_pouit: agreed, should be ok to reject the bug then?
<seb128> jrib: yep, reject the bug
<seb128> jrib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<seb128> jrib: there is a stock reply "If it's a packaging request of new software not already in Debian"
<jrib> ah I see it :)  oops
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75806 in firefox (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75806
<marnanel> yay for descriptive titles.
<jrib> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75807 in metacity (main) "metacity crash while scrolling in youtube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75807
<marnanel> Ooh, yay, a bug for me
<somerville32> Is today hug day or something? ;] 
<jonh_wendell> somerville32, next 20th
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75808 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Random PC freeze in X, possible ATI video problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75809 in nautilus (main) "Reports "Generic Error" and crashes when SSH transfer out of space." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75810 in slab (universe) "Close button in the about window doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75811 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager UI has become unnecessarily complicated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75812 in gnomebaker (universe) "sp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75789 in pcmanfm (universe) "pcmanfm crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75813 in qm (universe) "Error when using qmtest gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75814 in udev (main) "udev loads ata_piix module for SATA causing ~30 second boot delay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75815 in gaim (main) "crash after pasting text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75816 in file-roller (main) "File-roller " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75816
<bcmSucks> critical bug 62432 is still a mystery if I were to follow one before last posting/comment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62432 in openoffice.org "Crash when copying text from OpenOffice to other applications" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62432
<bcmSucks> can anyone talk me through oo.o update for 62432?
<jrib> from edgy-proposed?
<bcmSucks> yes
<jrib> just add this to your sources.list:
<jrib> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main
<jrib> and ugprade the oo packages
<crimsun_> and please note that is a TESTING repository.
<jrib> bcmSucks: yes, only install it if you don't mind things ending up more broken
<bcmSucks> jrib, is it known to be broken in any features?
<jrib> I have no idea
<bcmSucks> the bug and the solution being about three months old i would imagine this is wel tested :)
<bcmSucks> matthias's final instructions on this bug is not working ... ie, oo.o is not presented in Software Update after giving 'apt-get update'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75817 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Sound broken after this update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75817
<bcmSucks> is there anything specific that needs to be done to update the fixed oo.o?
<jrib> bcmSucks: apt-cache policy openoffice.org    show anything in -proposed?
<Admiral_Chicago> that bug sucks real bad. almost lost me a lot of work
<Admiral_Chicago> i know several users that say they lost a ton of work because of it
<Admiral_Chicago> "save early and save often"
<jrib> "almost"?  did you manage to recover somehow?
<Admiral_Chicago> caught myself in time
<jrib> ah so you knew about it
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i get updates on my bug almost everyday
<Admiral_Chicago> in my inbox. haha. i checked my email. 10 emails about bugs / ubuntu stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> but i think i have it light compared to some other people
<bcmSucks> jrib, hmmm it seems updated to 'Installed: 2.0.4-0ubuntu3'
<jrib> bcmSucks: then you have it
<bcmSucks> jrib, i did not see oo.o listed in the graphical 'Software  Update Manager' ... with the tick boxes next to it as in the case of the kernel files, avahi etc.
<bcmSucks> jrib, thats how i got confused. sorry
<jrib> idk, maybe it was already installed?
<jrib> bcmSucks: np
<bcmSucks> jrib, did you just call me idk?
<jrib> idk = i don't know
<bcmSucks> jrib, i could not have had it as edgy-proposed is not automatic in sources list. no?
<jrib> right, it is not enabled by default
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75818 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "no more sound with linux-image-2.6.15-27-686" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75818
* jrib just saw that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71532 in units (universe) "can't scroll up in help, PAGER not set to less" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75819 in Ubuntu "Adjusting mouse motion acceleration has no effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75819
<bcmSucks> 6432 needs at least two or three independent confirmations for each bug report mentioned in the changelog to be part of updates.
<bcmSucks> I would like to uninstall oo.o and go through the process once more. Where best to get help on uninstall?
<coNP> what do you think, can I reject #71532
<coNP> This is not even a bug, I think, and surely not a bug in 'units'.
<bcmSucks> jrib, after desired oo.o is installed i should comment out the sources list entry for 'proposed main' . no?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75820 in Ubuntu "KDE menu empty after last upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75821 in gdm (main) "Unable to open gdmsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75822 in mono (main) "Sudden crash when using OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75823 in typo3-site-installer (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  typo3-site-installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75823
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-15
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75824 in console-setup (main) "Capslock's LED doesn't turn on/off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75825 in imagemagick (main) "i just keep getting a crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75826 in grub (main) "grub - kernel boot parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75827 in console-setup (main) "UUID - Is it possible to get for DVD/CD-ROM drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75828 in base-installer (main) "Hotkey for Cancel changes during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75829 in sudo (main) "Running root shell via sudo -s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75830 in upstart (main) "Starting of the getty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75832 in update-manager (main) "Deadlock opportunity in gpg interaction code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75831 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "pg_restore don't create index" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75834 in console-data (main) "Indeed UTF-8 console font?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75833 in firefox (main) "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75836 in listen (universe) "listen crash when start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75837 in bzr-svn (universe) "New upstream release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75835 in firefox (main) "crash when saving .run file (shell script)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66730 in Ubuntu "Empty system menu" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75838 in Ubuntu "dmix crackle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75839 in Ubuntu "My Keyboard can be used in the menu at the start of the live cd rom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75840 in xen-tools (universe) "Cannot create xfs filesytem using xen-create-image." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75841 in xchat (universe) "X-Chat is killed by Ctrl+X after changing Keyboard Layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75842 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Connect() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75843 in gnuserv (universe) "gnuserv should install dtemacs as an alternative for emacs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75844 in firefox (main) "Flash 9 crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75844
<crimsun_> ugh.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75846 in firefox (main) "Save-as media file causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75847 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo crashes when opening MS Word Exploit POC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75849 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Time/Date: Cannot synchronize with NTP servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75852 in xchat-gnome (main) "Crash on connection to a second server." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75850 in gaim (main) "gaim should use gnome-keyring for passwords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75851 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Default preferences sets upload/download speeds and number to 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75853 in nexuiz (universe) "Nexuiz crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74553 in smb4k (universe) "[Edgy Security]  smb4k 0.7.1-1 security issue - immediate attention required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75854 in cgoban (universe) "the game did not start anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75855 in glibc (main) "Debian bug 397020 reproduces with Exec-Shield" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75856 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75857 in udev (main) "udevd reports "lookup_group: specified group 'nvram' unknown"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75858 in Ubuntu "png to postscript -> black image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75859 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed, caused by Google Browser Sync extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75860 in gnome-gv (universe) "Please sync gnome-gv (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75861 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75862 in Ubuntu "ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0270): AE_BAD_PARAMETER, Invalid _PSS data [20060707] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75863 in glibc (main) "Problem in libieee.a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75864 in xubuntu-meta (main) "No easy way to create launchers on panel or desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75864
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe someone can look at the lsr bug I jist filled
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #75865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75865 in lsr "LSR won't install on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75865
<Admiral_Chicago> it's really tricky, worked on it for a few minutes tonight
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> you're unsure?
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw that in -motu
<Admiral_Chicago> just joking a bit
<jsgotangco> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75866 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "High packetloss over Atheros wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75865 in lsr (universe) "LSR won't install on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75865
<Admiral_Chicago> i hate that bug. lsr is being so difficult
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75867 in libvorbis (main) "Please sync libvorbis 1.1.2.dfsg-1.2 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75868 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org user interface fonts (esp. lowercase 'r') not rendering properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75868
<a7p> how about a weekly thing - "bug of the week" or something like this ... the nature of the bug is described and it is described how it was fixed.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75869 in avidemux (multiverse) "avidemux isn't up to date in feisty" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75869
<Hobbsee> a7p: write one?
<a7p> Hobbsee, nice idea and I would do it (for all the fame *g*) but I am not capable to do it ... but if anyone is willing to do it, I can assist.
<a7p> I am hardly able to modify a deb.
<Hobbsee> you dont need to be able to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75870 in powertweak (universe) "Please sync powertweak (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75871 in genpower (universe) "Please sync genpower (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75871
<a7p> Hobbsee, or do you ask me to name a bug?
* a7p isn't a native speaker and also watched to few HBO series in the last month - so ...
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75872 in asterisk-oh323 (universe) "Please sync asterisk-oh323 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75873 in nautilus (main) "script folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75875 in prc-tools (universe) "prc-tools-arm and prc-tools-m68k not available for amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75875
<a7p> Hobbsee, something simple for the start would be for example #73087
<Hobbsee> bug 73087
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73087 in manpages "manpage for fmemopen missing, open-memstream is dangling link to it" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73087
<Hobbsee> a7p: you'd probably want something like that incorporated in with the weekly news.  those guys hang out in #ubuntu-marketing
<a7p> Hobbsee, that's a good idea, thanks, I will go there.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75876 in chemeq (universe) "Please sync chemeq (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75877 in mpdscribble (universe) "Please sync mpdscribble (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75878 in evolution (main) "Backup Evolution in ONE, QUICK, EASY step." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75879 in evolution (main) "Evolution always crashes on Ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75880 in tagtool (universe) "Please sync tagtool (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75881 in viewpdf.app (universe) "Please sync viewpdf.app (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75882 in apt (main) "apt-get autoremove removes required packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75883 in ncurses (main) "libncurses.so symlink is pointing to wrong location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75884 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "Can't logout and back in without getting DBusException" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75885 in ia32-libs-kde (universe) "conflicts with file /etc/kde3/khotnewstuffrc " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75886 in pgadmin3 (universe) "Crash after clicking "update" - Button in Table - Edit mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75887 in k3b (main) "k3b can't find bin file in the same directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75888 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu crashes when something is mounted via CIFS and i shut down or reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75889 in dict-gazetteer2k (universe) "[MoM Feisty]  please sync dict-gazetteer2k from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75890 in firefox (main) "don't know what's the problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75891 in wine (universe) "[backport]  please backport latest wine version to edgy/dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75892 in update-manager (main) "NameError: global name 'auth_pass' is not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75893 in python-defaults (main) "python crashed when running code in SPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75896 in linux-meta (main) "Feisty Fawn Herd 1: cannot boot cd-rom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75896
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75894 in evince (main) "evince (gs-esp) memory leak opening .eps files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75894
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75897 in acpi-support (main) "acpi hibernate fail to resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75898 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd1 - kde menu lists 'Settings' twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75899 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Mythphone high CPU usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75900 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Herd 1: ubiquity installer halts after keyboard selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75904 in inkscape (main) "Crash when using context menu to undo while rubber banding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75905 in Ubuntu "tifm flash reader doesn't work after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75902 in xenman (universe) "xenman crashes when double-clicking a node" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75903 in cupsys (main) "Share Printers does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75901 in apport (main) "--download-debug asking for dbgsym packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75906 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "left-channel distortion on intel-hda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75907 in gphpedit (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gphpedit (0.9.91-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75908 in kiso (universe) "[SRU]  kiso crashes with *** stack smashing detected ***" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75909 in comix (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync comix (3.6-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71728 in ubiquity (main) "I was attempting to install the program on a hard drive which is attached to the MoBo via a HighPoint Rocket 133SB IDE controller card. It showed up as /hdg" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71728
<rouben> Hi guys, I need some help triaging a bug... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initrd-tools/+bug/58386
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58386 in initrd-tools "ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found! (message during boot)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75910 in knemo (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  Merge knemo (0.4.6-1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75912 in nautilus (main) "Hang on connecting to unreachable ftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75913 in beagle (main) "b. indexes even if "index data while on battery power" is off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75911 in libgnomeui (main) "libgnomeui-common should depend on gconf2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75914 in network-manager (main) "the applet does not listen to some dbus commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75915 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer will not skip forwards or backwards on RTSP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75916 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes when playing .nrg file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75917 in fusesmb (universe) "fusesmb does not support ntlmv2 encryption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75918 in firefox (main) "crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75919 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel update breaks wlan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75922 in cvsd (universe) "cvsd not working on powerpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75922
<jonh_wendell> seb128, around?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: pong
<jonh_wendell> seb128, maybe you can help me. I'd like to make/try some patchs for evolution. How can i run my compiled version without touch my real inbox/config?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: stop your evolution, install the patched package, create a test user, use it, downgrade when you are done and log with your user again
<jonh_wendell> wow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75921 in apt-listbugs (universe) "apt-listbugs takes a very long time and fails, unable to download the " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75921
<jonh_wendell> seb128, i wish i had another machine....
<seb128> jonh_wendell: no need of an another machine, adduser and gdmflexiserver
<seb128> or "normal" login
<jonh_wendell> seb128, yep, but uninstall and install again...
<seb128> well, depends of what you patch
<jonh_wendell> seb128, i think i'll use another prefix
<seb128> if that's the binary itself you can run it from the srcdir
<seb128> if that's a lib play with LD_LIBRARY_PATH or LD_PRELOAD
<jonh_wendell> seb128, hmmm, yep, like i do with vino
<seb128> another prefix works too
<jonh_wendell> seb128, thanks for the light, i'll try
<seb128> np
<seb128> what are you trying to fix?
<jonh_wendell> seb128, i'm novice in evolution, so, for a start, i want to fix some gnome-love related bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75923 in Ubuntu "Brother printer driver for popular laser printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75924 in git-core (main) "please include git-p4import in the package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75924
<jonh_wendell> seb128, actually i want to fix a bug that not yet exists in bugzilla
<jonh_wendell> seb128, but i have to learn how to code in evolution first
<seb128> good luck
<jonh_wendell> :)
<seb128> that's probably not the easier piece of code
<jonh_wendell> seb128, yep, indeed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75925 in mplayer (multiverse) "[edgy]  Disable joystick by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75926 in rsnapshot (universe) "rsnapshot: Depends: perl but it is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75927 in nautilus (main) "Share Folder (NFS) can't change via Nautilus 2.16.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75928 in firefox (main) "Firefox (2.0 on Edgy) crashed while displaying the file selector, when trying to open a local file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75929 in Ubuntu "`beryl-xgl' crash: Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75930 in kvpnc (universe) "[Sync Request]  Please sync kvpnc (0.8.7) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75931 in emacsen-common (main) "ecb can't be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75932 in xmessage (main) "xmessage crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75934 in firefox (main) "random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75933 in cinepaint (universe) "Crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75935 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Ubuntu boot crash with VIA VT6410 IDE RAID Controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75935
<crimsun_> bug 73680
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73680 in gtk-gnutella "gtk-gnutella crashed when selecting random port in preferences" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75936 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashes when pasting text with mid button in search tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75937 in klogic (universe) "klogic's help images are not being shown" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75940 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "please sync dvd+rw-tools_7.0-5/debian_unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75939 in Ubuntu "Lost souncard after last kernel updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75941 in xawtv (universe) "xawtv: Please review/upload this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75943 in rhythmbox (main) "[Crash]  Press many "next" and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75944 in cohoba (universe) "Cohoba applet often crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75945 in firefox (main) "firefox close unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75946 in wesnoth (universe) "wesnoth-server upgrade fails if server is stopped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75947 in gimp (main) "Just crashed. Don't know why" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75948 in Ubuntu "i cant find out how to start space cadet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75949 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[feisty]  broken brightness controls " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75949
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75951 in mplayer (multiverse) "crash while convert to xvid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75952 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes router" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75953 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "libapache2-mod-python cannot be installed in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75954 in tightvnc (universe) "tightvnc crashes on 6.10 amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75955 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "proftpd uses update-inetd, which moved out of netbase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75957 in control-center (main) "[feisty]  [usability]  categorization in the gnome-control-center needs to be more fine grained" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75958 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel lockups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73526 in wxmaxima (universe) "Please sync Ubuntu wxmaxima [universe]  ver. 0.6.5 from Debian unstable/testing (main) ver. 0.7.0a" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75960 in mono (main) "Mono crashs on system startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75961 in Ubuntu "Speedstep stopped working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75962 in Ubuntu "lockup at [4294715.038000] cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75963 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed on while trying to close it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75964 in firefox (main) "Crash on Digg.com spell check close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72051 in vim (main) "foldmethod is overriden somehow in /etc/vim/vimrc" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75965 in Ubuntu "Linux Is not a Viable OS without robust and extensive printer driver support." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75966 in Ubuntu "Emerald crash at right-click on window title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75967 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes during AIM file send" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75967
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Admiral_Chicago> is lol
<Admiral_Chicago> that came at the same time a "girls gone wild commercial came on"
<Admiral_Chicago> so it said "Warning" and i though my computer was talking out of the tv
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75968 in meta-kde (main) "KDE in Feisty Fawn is Very Unstable/Unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75968
<Admiral_Chicago> w00t
<Admiral_Chicago> wrong channel...
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75969 in Ubuntu "Multiple Dmesg Errors When using Feisty Fawn " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75970 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed on VMware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75971 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "IPW3945 on Feisty Fawn does not start cleanly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75972 in compiz (universe) "Maximize/minimize buttons causes Epiphany to lose window borders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75972
<crimsun_> bug 67402, 69489, 70664
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67402 in vlc "mozilla-plugin-vlc is completely broken" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67402
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69489 in bzr "When merge does not change anything then should not have pending merge to commit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69489
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70664 in vlc "vlc player crashes during SAP playlist loading" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70664
<crimsun_> bug 69849
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69849 in vlc "crashed in edgy trying to open downloaded file" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69549 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Unlock Dialog Text Confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74543 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75974 in ntp (main) "Change name of ntp-simple package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75975 in aboot-installer (universe) "While installing the prog. can't install GRUB on (hd4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75975
<pirast> when is the next hug day?
<coNP> pirast: Wednesday, the 20th, I think
<pirast> coNP, k, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75978 in firefox (main) "Firefox2 crashes on log-out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75979 in afbackup (universe) "update-inetd dependency missing in Feisty make uninstalable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75980 in gnome-panel (main) ""Clear Recent Documents" clears only the list in the gnome panel but not other application's lists as expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75981 in bidentd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstalable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75982 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashes when being run without administrator permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75982
<Hobbsee> bug #63992
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63992 in gnome-keyring "Crashed" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63992
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63992 "Crashed" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63992
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: you got that email too?
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: yeah
<Hobbsee> the k3d oen
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to help out, i expecti when it's fixed upstream
<Admiral_Chicago> unless someone can hack up a patch and send it upstream and commit a new version
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well. i should go to bed sometime and stop messing around on irc.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 16 2006, 05:18:43
<Admiral_Chicago> finals are great...
<Hobbsee> heh
<slacker> lo
<TrioTorus> Hobbsee, I see you were talking about k3d, I'm following the bug you submitted a patch for. Is there something coming up in regard to k3d?
<Hobbsee> TrioTorus: as in, a fix?
<TrioTorus> Hobbsee, as in the e-mail you were talking about earlier
<slacker> I have a small question
<Hobbsee> TrioTorus: https://launchpad.net/bugs/64848 - it's in the process of being fixed - see the SRU wiki page linked on that bug for more info
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64848 in k3d "[SRU: EDGY]   packaging typo - k3d does not install" [High,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> slacker: shoot
<slacker> If I would like to submit a request to get a ubuntu package
<slacker> where should I make that request?
<Hobbsee> is it already in debian?
<slacker> (goal is to get the new libgphoto2 and libgphoto-sharp in a ubuntu package)
<slacker> Hobbsee: that I'm not sure about
<slacker> they just released it
<Hobbsee> libgphoto2-2 seems to already be in the repos
<Hobbsee> an older versoin, probably
<slacker> jep, the new one is 2.3.0
<slacker> and the -sharp is not in ubuntu
<TrioTorus> Hobbsee, yeah, I saw that, yesterday I was thinking of submitting a debdiff, but I'm still learning. One thing that isn't clear to me is the versioning. The 2 debdiff files submitted don't seem to differ at all.
<TrioTorus> Hobbsee, and there there this comment: I believe we're using 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2.1~proposed1 now.
<Hobbsee> TrioTorus:   one had 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu3, and the other had 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2.1
<Hobbsee> yes, i just saw that
* Hobbsee spoke with one of the other sru guys, and found that to be incorrect
<slacker> and I have to break a lot of stuff to make sure that my libgphoto2.3 is the only libgphoto
<slacker> present on my boxes
* Hobbsee replies to it
* Hobbsee pokes crimsun_ at bug 64848
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64848 in k3d "[SRU: EDGY]   packaging typo - k3d does not install" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64848
<Hobbsee> TrioTorus: looks like they need to update their documentation.
<TrioTorus> Hobbsee, okay, I see it now, the changelog diff first had 2.1 and the later one has 3, so if you make a change, the changelog file determines the name of the deb package including the correct package version number?
<Hobbsee> yes
<elmargol> any news about bug 28622
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28622 in gnome-volume-manager "Warning should be displayed when a filesystem is remounted read-only." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28622
<TrioTorus> Hobbsee, thanks, and thanks also for the patch. I was feeling too uncomfortable to ask for sru for I'm glad you did. Good to see people are really committed to this sort of stuff. Thanks.
<Hobbsee> TrioTorus: at times. it's kinda long :P
<Hobbsee> TrioTorus: it's also not that hard
<TrioTorus> Out of curiosity, how long does this generally take to see the sru occuring in my update manager?
<Hobbsee> depends how long all the steps take
<Hobbsee> and if the patch is right, of course
<Hobbsee> if people actually test it
<Hobbsee> etc
<TrioTorus> your patch is a patch against all architectures?
<Hobbsee> yes
<TrioTorus> Hobbsee, is this because all the .deb package have the same control file and the usr team needs to patch all the architecture dependant .deb files?
<Hobbsee> TrioTorus: the first half yes.
<Hobbsee> guess yes to the second half too
<slacker> Hobbsee: where do I submit such a "I would like this to be packaged" request?
<Adri2000> slacker: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Candidates
<Hobbsee> slacker: well, seeing as it's already partly in ubuntu, i'd ask seb128 or dholbach about it,a s they tend to do such things
<Adri2000> sorry, wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<slacker> ok, then I will hang around here some more
<slacker> Adri2000: thnx
<slacker> I will read it
<slacker> Adri2000: like Hobbsee some of it already is in debian/ubuntu
<Adri2000> slacker: you want the last version of libgphoto?
<slacker> Adri2000: yeah, plus a new package they have
<slacker> -sharp
<slacker> its related to this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303357
<slacker> I break dependencies because I removed the default libgphoto packages
<slacker> you get errors when trying to install other packages after you removed them
<Adri2000> slacker: have you seen that 2.3.0 is already in feisty?
<slacker> for now, there is no harm done, because of a (possible) bug in libgphoto
<slacker> Adri2000: no
<slacker> is feisty stable?
<Adri2000> no
<slacker> or considered
<Adri2000> no
<slacker> ahh, then I will not use it yet
<Adri2000> anyway, 2.3.0 will never go in edgy or dapper
<slacker> ahh.. that sucks
<slacker> pardon my french
<slacker> but I should be able to get those packages working under edgy
<Adri2000> yes, rebuild it
<slacker> mm, my vacation will be dedicated to this then :)
<slacker> ok, thanks for the help/info
* slacker is going shopping (gf wants to buy xmas presents)
<a7p> who to handle bug 57141 - it seems to be a kernel-laptop-problem (to me). Should I ask him to send his the logfiles for one boot with working sound and one without working sound?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57141 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work after restart, only works on cold boot" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57141 (Assigned to: a7p (a7p))
<TrioTorus> Can someone help triage this bug with me: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/75978
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75978 in firefox "Firefox2 crashes on log-out" [Undecided,Needs info]   (Assigned to: TrioTorus (dries))
<TrioTorus> the guy who reported didn't include reproduce steps, although I asked.
<TrioTorus> And I would also like to know whether the crash report (11 MB) is of any use.
<DarkMageZ> those crash reports can be used by apport to gain a proper trace with full debugging symbols. anyone who knows the codebase well enough should beable to point out where the flaw is from there
<DarkMageZ> i would love to grab one of those firefox devs for an hour and give them backtrace after backtrace and close half the firefox bugs
<TrioTorus> DarkMageZ, ok, so what to do here? How to triage this bug?
<DarkMageZ> do you know how to read backtraces?
<TrioTorus> nope, I'm just starting out on bug-squad
<TrioTorus> assign it to someone else? What about Importance?
<TrioTorus> Is the Needs Info stage fulfilled?
<DarkMageZ> the best thing to do with the firefox bugs is try and look for duplicates. someone else will hopefully beable to read the backtrace and fill out all the useful info for the bug
<DarkMageZ> i'm going to see if i can interpretate any of that trace at all.
<DarkMageZ> tho, i doubt it
<TrioTorus> keescook, thanks for the effort
<TrioTorus> oops, that was meant for DarkMageZ
<hjmf> noob here too, from the backtraces how can you see if the bug is duplicated?
<hjmf> is there a quick way?
<DarkMageZ> what we really need is a coder with reasonable knowledge of the firefox codebase to read the backtraces
<hjmf> I see
<TrioTorus> Can we leave a message to the submitter saying he should send the crash report upstream? Or we do that ourselves?
<DarkMageZ> generally when they submit it to us, it's up for us (ubuntu community) to figure out if it is likely to be a problem in upstreams codebase or due to changes we made to the code
<DarkMageZ> or a plugin they installed
<elmargol> can someone please check if this backtrace is usefull? http://nopaste.php-q.net/261470
<elmargol> I'm running libgpod 0.4.0 and gtkpod 0.99.8 on edgy
<DarkMageZ> did gtkpod crash?
<elmargol> yes
<DarkMageZ> yes. did you rebuild gtkpod for libgpod 0.4?
<elmargol> yes
<elmargol> I'm using libgpod and gtkpod from feisty on edgy
<elmargol> My ipod is not supported on edgy :(
<DarkMageZ> hmm, i'm actually going to give that a shot. tho backporting such things isn't supported.
<elmargol> I know that there is no way for a backport
<elmargol> thats why i try to do it on my own
<elmargol> and nothing importand depends on libgpod on my system... so I can't break anything
<DarkMageZ> elmargol, you'd probably be better talking to upstream about that issue.
<elmargol> ok so you think the backtrace is usefull?
<DarkMageZ> there's nothing in there that i can see that indicates that it's not useful
<elmargol> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> elmargol: have you tried gtkpod?
<Seveas> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
* ryanakca wonders what happened to ubugtu pasting bugs...
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-17
<ryanakca> what's the mailing list that I would refer the reporter to for bug 76061? He suggests that the default monitor brightness be changed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76061 in gnome-power-manager "Continuous brightness changing is very irritating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76061
<Burgundavia> ryanakca: forward it upstream, to the gnome bugzilla
<ryanakca> ah, so it isn't an ubuntu thing, but an upstream one?
<Admiral_Chicago> anone have a link for untriaged bugs?
<Admiral_Chicago> found it
<Hobbsee> bug 62818
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62818 in libmtp "documentation directory in wrong place" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62818
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter
<Ubugtu> /home/dennis/ubugtu/data/bugmail
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76102 in gwhois (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76104 in heimdal (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76105 in gstreamer (universe) "gstreamer can't be started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76106 in ident2 (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76106
<Seveas> New bugs will flow in again -- blame matsubara or making feature requests :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76107 in leafnode (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76107
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<Admiral_Chicago> Seveas: what does that mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see nov
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: the bot wasnt reporting bugs to us now he is after being fixed ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> i noticed that, gnomefreak i'm trying to bug work myself now, but i got sidetracked by some wireless work
<Admiral_Chicago> i hate wireless
<Admiral_Chicago> it's too much work to instal
<gnomefreak> i agree but alot of people dont have issues with it (ive heard too many nightmares with it so i wont use it)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: it's holding back my advocacy
<Admiral_Chicago> I literally have people waiting to see if I can get wireless to work on this one computer
<Admiral_Chicago> if I can, they'll use Ubunut
<Seveas> Admiral_Chicago, network-manager ftw
<Admiral_Chicago> Seveas: ? how can i use that?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm doing some crazy hack of ndiswrapper, everything is installed
<Seveas> apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Seveas> ndiswrapper is stupid
<Seveas> buy good chips
<gatsby1984> gatsby@pandora:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<gatsby1984> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<gatsby1984> Seveas: this is Admiral_Chicago
<gatsby1984> it's supposed to work, everything is loaded
<Seveas> gatsby1984, I'm in no mood for support right now
<gatsby1984> ah okay thanks anyways
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76108 in Ubuntu "Flakey graphics colours kubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76109 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "crashes on file load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76110 in lukemftpd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76111 in Ubuntu "cannot see internet vaio wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76112 in masqmail (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76113 in Ubuntu "KDE session will not shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76114 in midentd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76115 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request]  Sync gtk-recordmydesktop (0.3.0r2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76117 in Ubuntu "Keyboard troubles on Toshiba R100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76118 in nntp (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76116 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus ignores Web Browser setting in Preferred Appliations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76119 in node (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76120 in Ubuntu "Toshiba R100 xorg weirdness from battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76121 in nttcp (multiverse) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76122 in nullidentd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76123 in meta-kde (main) ""System setting -> Monitor&Diplay -> Power saving" ruins xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76124 in p10cfgd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76127 in pidentd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76125 in sbcl (universe) "SBCL cannot be run from within directories with umlauts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76126 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[ipw2200]  write error when using wireless hotkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76128 in network-manager (main) "ipw2200: signal level not considered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76129 in Ubuntu "Keyboard layout stop switching after running KDE application in Gnome_Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76129
<cypher1> if i have a fix, can i incorporate it into the mainline ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76130 in wengophone (universe) "crash when signing in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76130
<cypher1> i foung bug 76131 and found a patch for it also.. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76131 in initramfs-tools "Spurious errors from mkinitramfs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76131 in initramfs-tools (main) "Spurious errors from mkinitramfs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76132 in firefox (main) "Firefox looks bad, regardless of theme." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76133 in wengophone (universe) "please upgrate to the latest version!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76134 in poppassd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76135 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx module unknown symbol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76136 in pure-ftpd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76138 in remctl (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76137 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when adding information to family trees on ancestry.co.uk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68889 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Network Manager not detecting wireless in Edgy but did in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76140 in xorg-server (main) "xorg-server 1.1.1 should depend on x11proto-gl-dev >= 1.4.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76139 in rhythmbox (main) "Start Lyrics crashes Rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76141 in xorg-server (main) "xorg-server rules file puts ./configure in build section" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76142 in rsh-redone (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76143 in netkit-rsh (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76144 in xfburn (main) "xfburn crashes after blanking a CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71891 in xfburn (main) "xfburn can't burning cd image." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76145 in Ubuntu "Canot automount External drive in GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76146 in rstatd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76147 in netkit-rusers (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76148 in Ubuntu "Python crash during encoding of video with Tovid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76149 in netkit-rwall (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76150 in gaim (main) "gaim.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76151 in slidentd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76152 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "extra VGA output on laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76153 in solid-pop3d (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76154 in netkit-ntalk (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76155 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kubuntu 6.06 security update to linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7 breaks nVidia1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1 Xorg crashes when exiting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76155
<ryanakca> what does "Looks like a mozembed crasher, reassigning" mean? well, the mozembed crasher part... something caused by mozilla/Fx? (bug 76050
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76050 in firefox "Gedit crash activating devhelp plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71743 in netkit-ntalk (universe) "talkd writes inetd.conf, but does not depend on inetd server" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76156 in teapop (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76157 in xsane (main) "Xsane close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76158 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot install deb packages from GUI in Kubuntu (no gdebi equivalent)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76159 in netkit-telnet (main) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76160 in netkit-tftp (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76162 in gnubiff (universe) "[Merge]  gnubiff 2.2.3-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76164 in wu-ftpd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76166 in xfingerd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76167 in whois (main) "PATCH: Whois on edgy fails on referalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76168 in xtel (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76169 in firefox (main) "crash opening many webs with PDFs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76170 in hardinfo (universe) "HardInfo crash during HD lookup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76171 in xtell (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76175 in cernlib (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76173 in xchat-gnome (main) "add user preference to turn off automatic channel list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76172 in ltsp-manager (main) "No icon on Setup button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76174 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Network Admin crashes when trying to edit the Wireless Network's Properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76176 in java-gcj-compat (main) "missing alternative for appletviewer man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76177 in nautilus (main) "allows mounting of partitions that are already mounted (corruption!)" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76177
<kalon33> hello all !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76178 in Ubuntu "Keyboard indicator problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76179 in penguin-command (universe) "penguin-command dies randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76180 in Ubuntu "Display problem while upgrading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76181 in gpa (universe) "[Merge]  gpa 0.7.0-1.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76182 in Ubuntu "GRUB does not start with "splash"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76183 in language-pack-cs (main) "[time-admin]  synochronizovat nyn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76184 in xsane (main) "xsane runs as root without password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76185 in libgphoto2 (main) "Please backport libgphoto 2.3.0 to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76186 in linux-meta (main) "Linux-generic metapackage doesn't point to the newest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76187 in Ubuntu "Firefox ends session frequently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76187
<owh> Greetings all. I've just been made aware of bug #48806, which is marked as whishlist - even though it causes data corruption.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48806 in sysvinit "vfat filesystems checked by fsck" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48806
<owh> What is the procedure to point out that this is not a whishlist kinda bug.
* owh pokes Admiral_Chicago in the eye.
<stefg> I'd call that critical
<owh> stefg: You and me both.
<owh> stefg: Hmm, the status on that bug is locked.
<owh> Uh, importance I mean.
<kalon33> you have to write to the maintainer, only him can change the status.
<stefg> The only good thing about loosing 20 Gigs of backups(as i did)  is taht you're forced to do fresh ones :-)
<kalon33> but you can change the importance
<owh> kalon33: No, it's locked.
<crimsun_> owh: If Scott says it's Wishlist, it's wishlist, because he's assigned to it, and his sets his own priorities as core-dev.
<crimsun_> he sets, even
<owh> How can a bug that causes dataloss be wishlist?
<stefg> that's ubuntu...
<crimsun_> I'm not privy to his evaluation, but vfat probably wasn't judged a common cose.
<crimsun_> case, even
<stefg> lol
<owh> You mean 99% of the other OS?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76189 in nfs-utils (main) "Error in NFS4 readme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76190 in dhcp3 (main) "Bad grammar in man page for dhclient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76190
<crimsun_> again, you may not agree, but please ask him. I'm not going to change it for the reason cited above.
<owh> As in, everyone who doesn't run NTFS?
<owh> crimsun_: So, then my procedure is to send him an email, or add something to the bug?
<stefg> can we have that as a quote please: vfat probably wasn't judged a common case
<owh> ROTFL
<crimsun_> you can ask him now in ubuntu-devel
<Seveas> owh, as you can read there: it's not a regression and not easy to fix
<owh> Seveas: I did see that, and I suspect that the initial fix is just a work-around, stopping people from loosing data :-)
<owh> Seveas: The actual fix would be for dosfsck I would have thought.
<Seveas> owh, feel free to send in a fix :)
<owh> Seveas: And that is a fair comment.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76192 in Ubuntu "Install Edgy - drive designation for Grub install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76192
<owh> stefg: I've just wandered over to #ubuntu-devel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76193 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot in Edgy crashes... but still works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76191 in rhythmbox (main) "Song notification bubbles sometimes overlap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76197 in gnome-power-manager (main) "icon disappears when dbus is restarted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76198 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76194 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Booting problem: kernel recognizes SCSI instead of IDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76195 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes on upload audioscrobbler information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76200 in gnome-mount (main) "vfat support behaves differently than with pmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76201 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup crashes silently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76202 in evolution (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_evolution_2.10_evolution-alarm-notify.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76203 in metacity (main) "Got an alert about a metacity bug when ubuntu starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76204 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel hangs late in the boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76205 in Ubuntu "synaptics 4-way scroll no work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76206 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76207 in gnome-pilot (main) "incomplete synchronisation between evolution and palm z22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76210 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76211 in nautilus (main) "dbus restart opens nautilus window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76209 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76212 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "lsusb hang when used on ASUS A6Km laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71707 in ubiquity (main) "LanguageApply failed with code 139" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71873 in ubiquity (main) "Just installing on a IBM Thinkpad R31" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76214 in Ubuntu "System monitor should respond to system-wide hotkey even if gnome-panel dies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76217 in metacity (main) "can't alt-tab out of new modal dialogs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76216 in subtitleeditor (universe) "subtitleeditor: merge new debian version 0.12.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76218 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnomebaker won't open a new project with the latest update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76219 in Ubuntu "kernel upgrade results in a wrong content of /boot/grub/menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76220 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "prism2_usb oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76221 in dillo (universe) "[Merge]  dillo 0.8.5-4.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76222 in Ubuntu "Beryl 1.0.3 crash after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76223 in qcad (universe) "QCAD crashes when inserting a raster image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76224 in mpeg2dec (universe) "Please sync mpeg2dec 0.4.1-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76225 in ia32-libs (main) "Problem with libx11 included in ia32-libs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76226 in grub (main) "Grub wrong kopt entries in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76227 in bittornado (main) "btmaketorrentgui - add new wxversion.select for python-wxgtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76227
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-10
<txwikinger> somebody with QA-rights here?
<ubotu> New bug: #175199 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange source hard to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175199
<txwikinger> ping nixternal
<ubotu> New bug: #175200 in ubuntu "Intel 4965AGN, wifi crashes network manager under 64 bit Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175200
<ubotu> New bug: #175201 in ubuntu "after last update flash not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175201
<nixternal> txwikinger: pong?
<poningru> hey guys running latest hardy, cant install mplayer, it depends on libx264-54 but the package does not exist
<poningru> instead libx264-56 exists
<poningru> is this a known problem?
<txwikinger> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<poningru> can I just fix it and submit the fix?
<txwikinger> Can you give me a favour and put Bug #131606 to wishlist?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131606 in kdepim "kAlarm fails to start in Ubuntu 6.10" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131606
<txwikinger> It is a KDE-app, works perfect on KDE
<txwikinger> request is that it is in the gnome menu
<ubotu> New bug: #175202 in gnotime (universe) "(Gutsy) gnotime: tree item drag-and-drop bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175202
<nixternal> txwikinger: done
<txwikinger> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #175203 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org crash on oo-cd-cover.odg example" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175203
<ubotu> New bug: #175204 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] alsa 1.0.15 not working on ALC268" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175204
<ubotu> New bug: #175205 in skencil (universe) "skencil aborted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175205
<ubotu> New bug: #175206 in debian-installer (main) "doesn't boot de cdromupgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175206
<ubotu> New bug: #175208 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10, Desktop Icons Shift (Multiple Panel Issue?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175208
<ubotu> New bug: #175209 in ubuntu "High CPU usage during the first boot after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175209
<ubotu> New bug: #175211 in ubuntu "Konqueror Multiple Empty Tabs From External Link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175211
<ubotu> New bug: #175212 in ubiquity (main) "Startup music plays during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175212
<ubotu> New bug: #175219 in solarwolf (universe) "Solarwolf begins in fullscreen mode; squashes gnome panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175219
<ubotu> New bug: #175220 in bash (main) "Gutsy] bash completion does not include cbr/cbz files for evince" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175220
<ubotu> New bug: #175223 in xubuntu-meta (main) "No synaptics controls in xubuntu mouse preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175223
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=python-django
<CarlFK> lists usr/share/doc/python-django/examples/__init__.py
<CarlFK> but it doesn't get installed
<CarlFK> how is that possible?
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> `dpkg-deb -c python-django_0.96.1-1_all.deb` reveals no such file
<CarlFK> well, it should be there, and it is on the page
<crimsun> I'm referring to hardy's, not gutsy's
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python/python-django  no current information available
<CarlFK> for files
<crimsun> don't rely on packages.uc; it's only updated twice daily.
<crimsun> the canonical source is launchpad
<crimsun> $ dpkg-deb -c python-django_0.96-1ubuntu0.1_all.deb|grep examples|grep '__init__'|wc -l
<crimsun> 0
<crimsun> there.  That's as definitive as it gets.
<CarlFK> well, it 'should' be included
<crimsun> There's no such path in the gutsy-{updates,securiyt} package.
<CarlFK> looks like it was, then the file fell out
<crimsun> how would the file "fall out"?
<CarlFK> someone saw a 0 byte file and thought "oh, I should put this in /trash" :)
<CarlFK> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django/trunk/files/vcs-imports%40canonical.com-20071209101856-n7t2yzgxd1yjqomp?file_id=examples-20070301170415-3fa0d70bi1vhklia-977
<CarlFK>    __init__.py is listed
<CarlFK> examples/hello/__init__.py is missing too
<CarlFK> well, it is in LP, and not in yours or my .deb
<ubotu> New bug: #175225 in ubuntu "Gutsy broken after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175225
<ubotu> New bug: #175226 in nfs-utils (main) "Starting nfs-common and nfs-kernel-daemon hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175226
<crimsun> CarlFK: it's not whitelisted for installation.
<crimsun> see debian/install
<CarlFK> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django/trunk/files
<CarlFK> where is debian/install  ?
<ubotu> New bug: #175227 in linux-source-2.6.22 "2.6.22-14-rt halts during boot on some computers, without the nosmp  noapic nolapic kernel options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175227
<RAOF> CarlFK: debian/install will be in the Ubuntu packaging, not upstream.
<CarlFK> RAOF: shouldn't it be in some source control where I can look at it?
<RAOF> Um, maybe?
<CarlFK> kinda hard to report a bug when I can't see what I am reporting on :)
<RAOF> Is the packaging maintianed in a VCS?  Not many are - the vast majority of debian (and hence Ubuntu) packages aren't VCS'd.
<RAOF> CarlFK: What is the actual bug?
<CarlFK> __init__.py isn't installed
<RAOF> AKA: what doesn't work :)
<RAOF> Right.  So, that's a bug in the packaging.
<CarlFK> agree
<RAOF> Simply filing a bug against the Ubuntu package saying "foo/__init__.py" isn't installed, breaks bar is a correct first step.
<CarlFK> good point - I was trying to figure out why
<RAOF> A good second step would be to grab the source package (apt-get source foo), fixing it so that foo/__init__.py is installed and attaching the diff.
<RAOF> The probable reason why will be that foo/__init__.py is not in the list of files to be installed in the deb.
<RAOF> Another possible reason is that the upstream setup.py is broken, but that's less likely.
<CarlFK> yeah- thought maybe there would be a comment explaining why it was left out
<RAOF> Oversight, most likely.
<RAOF> People generally don't deliberately introduce bugs :)
<CarlFK> lol
<crimsun> the reason, as I stated above, is that the files you want are not listed in debian/install
<crimsun> (sorry, been trimming the feline's claws)
<CarlFK> crimsun: nothing personal, I just try to verify what ever I am post in a bug report
<CarlFK> at this point, I would just cut/paste your IRC comment, which I am sure would be good enugh
<RAOF> Hey crimsun.  My PCM mixer now works with pulseaudio for some reason :).
 * RAOF welcomes his new PulseAudio overlords.
<ubotu> New bug: #175229 in gnome-terminal (main) "E: couldn't find package dosemu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175229
<ubotu> New bug: #175230 in python-django (universe) "__init__.py missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175230
<ubotu> New bug: #175233 in evolution (main) "evolution hangs after several hours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175233
<ubotu> New bug: #175236 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpHOlBG3/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175236
<CarlFK> if those __init__.py files dot exist, it causes a Segmentation fault
<CarlFK> I think that is a seperate error against either apache or mod_python
 * RAOF wonders how missing __init__.py files could cause a segfault.  They'll certainly prevent the import of the relevant modules, but a segfault?
<persia> Perhaps an issue with the client not checking the import before using the module?
<RAOF> Possibly.  But that would normally just raise a python exception.
<CarlFK> a simple repo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Django
<RAOF> I suppose the client could actually be implementing a python interpreter, and not handle that error-case nicely.
<CarlFK> I'll file against libapache2-mod-python
<ubotu> New bug: #175237 in ubuntu "Gnome startup opens all sessions on desk 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175237
<ubotu> New bug: #175238 in hotkey-setup (main) "nothing happens when the power button is pressed on ThinkPad X61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175238
<ubotu> New bug: #175239 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "missing __init__.py = segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175239
<ubotu> New bug: #175240 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[8.04 alpha1] time-admin does not allow "unlocking" when launched from panel applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175240
<ubotu> New bug: #175243 in ubuntu "screen flickers only if text tty entered (radeon)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175243
<ubotu> New bug: #174912 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174912
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #175248 in zile (universe) "Zile resetsXTerm metaSendsEscape resource" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175248
<kagou> Good morning
<gary4gar> what information do i need to give in Bug #172622 and how?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172622 in gnome-media "Invalid audio capture settings in gnome-sound-recorder" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172622
<persia> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<persia> gary4gar: The SoundTroubleshooting link above should have some hints.  There was a script: looking...
<gary4gar> persia, also i have reported this bug when i was using gutsy, now i am on hardy
<gary4gar> and AFAIK hardy uses pulse
<persia> gary4gar: Already?  You're brave :)
<gary4gar> pluse is really good
<gary4gar> i love bugs
<persia> gary4gar: Troubleshooting script is http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh (and yes, I agree pulse is really good)
<gary4gar> persia, is there any use running this script?
<gary4gar> as i am on hary?
<gary4gar> *hardy*
<persia> gary4gar: Does it work in hardy?
<gary4gar> yes :D
<persia> gary4gar: Then you have a choice: you can troubleshoot it in gutsy, and try to get a fix for gutsy users, or set to "Fix Released" and report that it works in hardy, and why.
<gary4gar> i am using pulse audio sound server so its working, should i try it with choosing ALSA?
<persia> gary4gar: You could: if you can break it that way, perhaps it's worth fixing.  If it works by default, then maybe it's not very important.
<gary4gar> Bug #172622,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172622 in gnome-media "Invalid audio capture settings in gnome-sound-recorder" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172622
<gary4gar> i reported it working in hardy
<gary4gar> whats should be done with this: Bug #113237
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113237 in ubiquity "install session in ubuntu 7.04 hangs at 15%" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113237
<persia> gary4gar: If you can break your system again, and figure out why it didn't work, that would help.  The hard part is figuring out which initial disk state causes that, and why (which may require some digging into the ubiquity internals).  With the current information, it's a little hard to figure out why it didn't work.
<gary4gar> persia, i don't won't to go back to 7.04 now, so declared Bug #113237 as invalid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113237 in ubiquity "install session in ubuntu 7.04 hangs at 15%" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113237
<persia> gary4gar: That works.  It would be "Incomplete", but as you're not planning to complete it "Invalid" is correct.  Thanks for keeping your bugs up to date :)
<ubotu> New bug: #175252 in gnome-applets (main) "missing translation files in rosetta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175252
<ubotu> New bug: #175253 in ubuntu "[ZIP] incomplete multiple archives - incorrectly ask for password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175253
<ubotu> New bug: #175254 in ubuntu "snd-hda-intel ICH8 (rev03) - HD Audio stops working after booting win xp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175254
<ubotu> New bug: #175255 in apt (main) "False success installing a packet when MD5sum mismatched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175255
<ubotu> New bug: #175258 in thunderbird (main) "doesn't cancel old news posts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175258
<ubotu> New bug: #175263 in razor (universe) "cannot report to Razor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175263
<ubotu> New bug: #175268 in yelp (main) "serpentine do not open." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175268
<ubotu> New bug: #175269 in serpentine (main) "serpentine do not open." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175269
<ubotu> New bug: #175273 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "Conflicting type definition in mjpeg_types.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175273
<ubotu> New bug: #175274 in flac (main) "libFLAC is vulnerable , 3 bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175274
<ubotu> New bug: #175275 in ubuntu "Clock goes back one hour after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175275
<ubotu> New bug: #175272 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in mms_connect()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175272
<ubotu> New bug: #174969 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset() when expanding directory" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174969
<ubotu> New bug: #174974 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174974
<ubotu> New bug: #175027 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175027
<ubotu> New bug: #175099 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175099
<ubotu> New bug: #175280 in nautilus (main) "[Gutsy] No border around .dvi preview in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175280
<ubotu> New bug: #175286 in mozilla-firefox "Feature request: save files read-only when invoking external viewers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175286
<ubotu> New bug: #174870 in vino (main) "vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174870
<ubotu> New bug: #174915 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174915
<ubotu> New bug: #175281 in evince (main) "[Gutsy] I can't print-preview a .dvi file with whitespaces in its name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175281
<ubotu> New bug: #175282 in cryptsetup (main) "Backspace/delete problem at boot-time entering hard disk encryption password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175282
<ubotu> New bug: #175283 in bacula (universe) "init script name breaks Webmin control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175283
<ubotu> New bug: #175284 in amule (universe) "amule crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175284
<ubotu> New bug: #175285 in gnome-panel (main) "window list should not minimize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175285
<ubotu> New bug: #175287 in slocate (main) "package slocate 3.1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso pre-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175287
<ubotu> New bug: #175288 in gnome-keyring (main) "[Hardy] SSH key kept unlock after usage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175288
<ubotu> New bug: #175291 in dkim-milter (universe) "Ubuntu specific change not documented in debian/changelog" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175291
<ubotu> New bug: #175292 in banshee-official-plugins (universe) "Banshee quits when AWN quits. Could it be a problem with the AWN plugin?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175292
<ubotu> New bug: #175293 in firefox (main) "minimize doesn't work in fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175293
<ubotu> New bug: #175294 in squid (main) "squid fetches entire files when it shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175294
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
 * Kirrus does not like the SRU wikipage
<Kirrus> Very confusing about Universe packages...
<ubotu> New bug: #175297 in munin (universe) "system filesystems are logged within munin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175297
<persia> Kirrus: Sorry about that.  A new team has just been appointed to look into that, and get it organised and sensible.  Should only be a couple more weeks.
<Kirrus> persia, Yay! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #175300 in tvtime (universe) "tvtime causes xorg to freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175300
<ubotu> New bug: #175301 in initramfs-tools (main) "update-initramfs doesn't pass in the ROOT info to mkinitramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175301
<ubotu> New bug: #175304 in ubuntu "iwlwifi 1.2.0 has noisy log for unknown RX WEP key index." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175304
<ubotu> New bug: #175305 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Fontmatrix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175305
<ubotu> New bug: #175306 in ubuntu "Please sponsor giggle_0.4 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175306
<ubotu> New bug: #175308 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree will no longer install, again :)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175308
<ubotu> New bug: #175309 in synaptic (main) "Package groups listed out of order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175309
<ubotu> New bug: #175310 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "cpufreq sets wrong limit frequencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175310
<ubotu> New bug: #175311 in openoffice.org2 "When a partly transparent gradient is used for the Area fill in a rectangle Shape, the entire fill disappears in slideshow mode. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175311
<ubotu> New bug: #175312 in firefox (main) "language priority doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175312
<ubotu> New bug: #175313 in vlc (universe) "gui is unretrivable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175313
<ubotu> New bug: #175314 in smart (universe) "Please sync smart 0.50~rc1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175314
<ubotu> New bug: #175316 in bind9 (main) "no IDN in nslookup and host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175316
<ubotu> New bug: #175317 in libnfsidmap (main) "[libnfsidmap] [CVE-2007-4135] translation flaw in name lookups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175317
<ubotu> New bug: #175318 in gnome-nettool (main) "no IDN-support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175318
<ubotu> New bug: #175319 in sitebar (universe) "[sitebar] Several remote vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175319
<ubotu> New bug: #175321 in gnome-screensaver (main) "slideshow screensaver makes X to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175321
<ubotu> New bug: #175322 in cameleon (universe) "cameleon doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175322
<ubotu> New bug: #175323 in openoffice.org (main) "inserting pics into writer, the pics get in the writer file get garbled." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175323
<ubotu> New bug: #175324 in klibc (main) "Klibc: ipconfig fails on network with DHCP relays" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175324
<ubotu> New bug: #175326 in network-manager (main) "Networking sets up a default route to every interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175326
<ubotu> New bug: #175327 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175327
<ubotu> New bug: #175328 in slim (universe) "When starting with slim I have no fglrx-driver but just mesa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175328
<RainCT> ogasawara: hi! regarding bug 159733, I'll check later but I think I don't have that USB setting (the same model shipped some months later has it)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159733 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Dell Dimension 2400 - Gutsy fails to reboot" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159733
<ogasawara> RainCT:  ok thanks.  I wasn't sure if it would help or not.
<ubotu> New bug: #175329 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid lies sich nicht installieren oder aktualisieren" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175329
<ubotu> New bug: #175320 in telepathy-salut (universe) "telepathy-salut crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175320
<ubotu> New bug: #175331 in ubuntu "Alsa Kernel oops with 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175331
<ubotu> New bug: #175332 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.11 crashes when open Chinese websites in Gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175332
<ubotu> New bug: #175333 in ubuntu "first eth device gets new number on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175333
<ubotu> New bug: #175334 in ghex (universe) "Please sponsor ghex_2.20.1 to Hardy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175334
<ubotu> New bug: #175335 in openoffice.org (main) "spreadsheet macros are very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175335
<ubotu> New bug: #175336 in qtparted (main) "Candidate for version 0.4.5-2ubuntu13" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175336
<ubotu> New bug: #175338 in ubuntu "can't set ntfs partition to read only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175338
<ubotu> New bug: #175339 in initramfs-tools (main) "[patch] init should warn if unusable rootmnt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175339
<hudyx> anyone know why my notebook would have problems going in and coming out of suspend/hibernate?
<ubotu> New bug: #175340 in ubuntu "Can't print at all to remote printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175340
<ubotu> New bug: #175341 in slocate (main) "package slocate 3.1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175341
<ubotu> New bug: #175343 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashes with a error in the JRE under Hardy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175343
<ubotu> New bug: #175344 in ntfs-3g (main) "Request ntfs-3g 1.1120 for Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175344
<ubotu> New bug: #174715 in gnome-utils (main) "Re: System log closes when trying to view Apache2 logs" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174715
<ubotu> New bug: #175347 in vim (main) "vim spellchecking disturbed by "ß"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175347
<ubotu> New bug: #175348 in aiksaurus (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175348
<ubotu> New bug: #175350 in evolution (main) "Evolution, USENET news reappear as unread" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175350
<ubotu> New bug: #175351 in python-django (universe) "django-admin.py not added to path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175351
<ubotu> New bug: #175353 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No sound after gutsy upgrade rt kernel SB Live" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175353
<ubotu> New bug: #175354 in nautilus (main) "nautilus'decoration disapperense" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175354
<ubotu> New bug: #175355 in python-django (universe) "django-admin.py not executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175355
<ubotu> New bug: #175356 in kdegraphics-kde4 (universe) "okular (kde4) "Unable to find okular part"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175356
<ubotu> New bug: #175357 in totem (main) "No image with totem " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175357
<ubotu> New bug: #175358 in ubuntu "Gusty don't detect 1.3 Mp LG smart cam integrated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175358
<ubotu> New bug: #175360 in firefox (main) "StartCom CA Cert Missing in Firefox Package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175360
<ubotu> New bug: #175361 in esmtp (universe) "segfault while sending mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175361
<ubotu> New bug: #175362 in firefox (main) "Firefox can't use installed Adobe Flash player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175362
<ubotu> New bug: #175365 in nautilus (main) "Templates not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175365
<ubotu> New bug: #175367 in ubuntu "n100 lenovo i lose wireless connection many times some time i need to reboot the computer to make the wireless work again  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175367
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #175368 in langpack-locales (main) "Add Myanmar my-MM locale (needs Unicode 5.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175368
<ubotu> New bug: #175371 in update-manager (main) "Adept crashed in first big update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175371
<greg-g> question: how do I request a sync to a newer version when the newer version of a package from upstream (debian is also behind)?
<greg-g> (a newer version of a lib that fixes at least one bug)
<pochu> Report a bug and tag it 'upgrade'
<pochu> That's not a sync though. Syncs are from Debian.
<greg-g> and just have "new version in upstream fixes bug#"
<pochu> That would work, yes.
<greg-g> in the description
<pochu> What library is it?
<greg-g> libamazon-ruby
<greg-g> fixes a bug in Alexandria (a book collection manager in gnome)
<greg-g> (well, a bug in libamazon, but manifested in alexandria)
<greg-g> thanks for the clarification on sync vs upgrade
<pochu> You might want to file it in Debian too. Your chances of getting this packaged increase ;)
<greg-g> I forwarded it to debian yes
<greg-g> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=455148
<ubotu> Debian bug 455148 in libamazon-ruby "Amazon changed API - developerKeys no longer valid!" [Important,Open]
<greg-g> and in that bug report I put a link to the upstream bug tracker where the upstream developers have updated .debs and "files needed to upgrade from source" for maintainers
<greg-g> so I guess I should just wait for the debian maintainer to upgrade then request a sync in Ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #175374 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Portachiavi non tiene la pasword" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175374
<ubotu> New bug: #175375 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.86 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175375
<ubotu> New bug: #175376 in evolution (main) "Broken pipe freezes Evolution (IMAP related possibly)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175376
<ubotu> New bug: #175377 in ubuntu "System crash / Power OFF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175377
<ubotu> New bug: #175380 in devede (multiverse) "Please sponsor devede_3.5 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175380
<ubotu> New bug: #175381 in ubuntu "Gnash + Abode video dailymotion wait and dont start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175381
<ubotu> New bug: #175383 in kde-systemsettings (main) "System Settings app doesn't honour icon launch settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175383
<ubotu> New bug: #175384 in listen (universe) "Listen crash when I try to change song in a personal playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175384
<ubotu> New bug: #175386 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] qpspmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175386
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #175389 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "package kdebase-data-kde4 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.FavIcon.xml', which is also in package konqueror-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175389
<ubotu> New bug: #175391 in pidgin (main) "error conection to server notification, writting error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175391
<ubotu> New bug: #175394 in update-manager (main) "Wish: Indicate source of each upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175394
<ubotu> New bug: #175395 in ubuntu "temporay X11 freeze with intel gm945" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175395
<ubotu> New bug: #175396 in libgphoto2 (main) "package libgphoto2-2-dev 2.4.0-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libgphoto2_port/0.8.0/serial.la', which is also in package libgphoto2-port0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175396
<ubotu> New bug: #175397 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus stays open after logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175397
<ubotu> New bug: #175399 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] americasarmy-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175399
<ubotu> New bug: #175400 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] americasarmy-full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175400
<ubotu> New bug: #175401 in gnome-panel (main) "window list should raise window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175401
<ubotu> New bug: #175402 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.1.19-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175402
<ubotu> New bug: #175403 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution crashes when attempting to authenticate with exchange server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175403
<ubotu> New bug: #175404 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Nemo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175404
<ubotu> New bug: #175405 in ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes when i install a self-made font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175405
<ubotu> New bug: #175406 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Boot failure with x86_64 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175406
<ubotu> New bug: #175411 in hal (main) "TrekStor Blaxx not recognized as portable audio player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175411
<ubotu> New bug: #175412 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager won't connect if kwalletmanager hasn't been initialized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175412
<ubotu> New bug: #175414 in rhythmbox (main) "Cannot hide cover art" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175414
<ubotu> New bug: #175418 in epiphany-browser (main) "each time I type the letter "r" in a form field in epiphany, a popup window appears "Eigenschaften von (properties of) [name of the web page]". Like about 8 times only when Ityped this bug message. How can I switch off this unwanted shortcut key?!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175418
<ubotu> New bug: #175421 in backupninja (universe) "Please sync backupninja 0.9.5-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175421
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-11
<ubotu> New bug: #175419 in ubuntu "URGENCIA EN DUDA!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175419
<ubotu> New bug: #175420 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree md5sum mismatch error on Ubuntu Gutsy AMD64 (dup-of: 173890)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175420
<ubotu> New bug: #175423 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo crash on change menu (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175423
<ubotu> New bug: #175424 in kiwi (universe) "Please sponsor kiwi-1.9.19-2 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175424
<ubotu> New bug: #175413 in miro (universe) "Port to xulrunner-1.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175413
<ubotu> New bug: #175425 in libnet (universe) "guessnet requires root privileges when it shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175425
<ubotu> New bug: #175426 in gengameng (universe) "[Hardy] Remove from the archive, it has been replaced by flatzebra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175426
<ubotu> New bug: #175432 in ubuntu "blue band in vidéo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175432
<jcape>  How does one re-target a bug in launchpad? And/or is there a better channel to ask this on? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/132106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132106 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy] keyspan serial adapter not detected" [Low,Triaged]
<ubotu> New bug: #175435 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon Crashes unexpectedily " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175435
<jcape> Essentially, the standard linux modules package(s) don't include the keyspan serial adapter driver because it requires non-free firmware.
<jcape> But the modules aren't in the restricted modules either.
<ubotu> New bug: #175436 in ubuntu "Heron LiveCD fails to identify nVidia 8400 GS on Sony Vaio SZ" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175436
<ubotu> New bug: #175438 in ubuntu "large menue/title bar on all apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175438
<ubotu> New bug: #175440 in typo3-src (universe) "wrong source version prevents installation process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175440
<ubotu> New bug: #175442 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "crying hard disk on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175442
<ubotu> New bug: #175444 in ubuntu "screen going black " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175444
<ubotu> New bug: #175445 in ubuntu "linux-generic fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175445
<ubotu> New bug: #175446 in evolution (main) "Calendar starting date wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175446
<ubotu> New bug: #175449 in eog (main) "Eye of Gnome print fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175449
<ubotu> New bug: #175453 in php-db (universe) "many php pear packages don't show up in "pear list"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175453
<ubotu> New bug: #175454 in gnome-panel (main) "Icons overlay each other" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175454
<ubotu> New bug: #175455 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't add workplaces. It's only 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175455
<ubotu> New bug: #175456 in dhcp3 (main) "Eth0 lost (wired connection)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175456
<ubotu> New bug: #175457 in ubuntu "No sound after initial install of Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175457
<ubotu> New bug: #175458 in gimp-help (main) "gimp-help-common 2.4.0: images all marked executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175458
<ubotu> New bug: #175459 in ekiga (main) "RGB/BGR Bug with Intel Easy PC Camera in V4L1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175459
<ubotu> New bug: #175461 in ubuntu "Several times dialogs get freezed in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175461
<ubotu> New bug: #175462 in tuxtype (main) "tuxtype exits on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175462
<ubotu> New bug: #175463 in xournal (universe) "xournal, cursor doesn't show where actual markup will occur" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175463
<ubotu> New bug: #175474 in ubuntu "system hungs then using compiz,pidgin and firefox rapidly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175474
<ubotu> New bug: #175475 in ubuntu "Framebuffer graphics mode spontaneously changes, X resolution limited incorrectly (Intel 945GM)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175475
<ubotu> New bug: #175476 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet does not allow typing all letters in Dial Prefix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175476
<ubotu> New bug: #175483 in conky (universe) "Conky loadavg is flawed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175483
<ubotu> New bug: #175484 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "snd-hda-intel broken in generic_2.6.22-14.38_amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175484
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #175486 in evolution-exchange (main) "? in calender name causes freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175486
<ubotu> New bug: #175488 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Chart -cannot edit chart title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175488
<ubotu> New bug: #175495 in gnome-terminal (main) "The console window gets corrupt " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175495
<ubotu> New bug: #175493 in ubuntu "Network disconnects and reconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175493
<ubotu> New bug: #175494 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent spawns unstoppable mplayer process which uses all cpu resources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175494
<ubotu> New bug: #175496 in ubuntu "Compiz fusion won't display the contents of the window " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175496
<ubotu> New bug: #175497 in startupmanager (universe) "root on (hdx,10) is bad reported in menu.lst for splashimage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175497
<ubotu> New bug: #175498 in ubuntu "minimised windows dissappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175498
<ubotu> New bug: #175502 in samba (main) "[samba] [CVE-2007-6015] remote buffer overflow vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175502
<ubotu> New bug: #175503 in ntfs-3g (main) "User-friendly automounting of ntfs partitions with an unclean logfile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175503
<ubotu> New bug: #175506 in command-not-found (main) "Crash if a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d is unreadable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175506
<ubotu> New bug: #175505 in tomcat5 (universe) "[tomcat5] multiple vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175505
<ubotu> New bug: #175507 in firefox (main) "firefox freezes. firefox bin is very active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175507
<ubotu> New bug: #175508 in reportbug-ng (universe) "reportbug-ng reports bugs to Debian instead of Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175508
<ubotu> New bug: #175509 in gnome-panel (main) "Cannot add workspaces [Hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175509
<ubotu> New bug: #175510 in vnc4 (main) "VNC connections doesn't work wtih SLES10.3: Unknown server message type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175510
<ubotu> New bug: #175512 in debian-installer (main) "cannot boot with xp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175512
<ubotu> New bug: #175515 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes when selecting calendar view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175515
<ubotu> New bug: #175518 in picard (universe) "Picard repeatedly performs DNS lookups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175518
<ubotu> New bug: #175519 in tora (universe) "Please sync tora 1.3.22-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175519
<Fanch> hello
<Fanch> I have a problem with mremap on ubuntu 64 and I do not really know which package is concerned (kernel, libc ?)
<Fanch> (mmap gives me a pointer, I mremap it and I have the same pointer but with the highest 32 bits set to 1, watching /proc/[pid]/maps say the pointer is unchanged)
<persia> Fanch: You've found a hard problem, likely not well understood on IRC :)  You might file a bug with a test program.  I'd file it against glibc to start, and it can get pushed to the kernel if it's really a kernel problem.
<Fanch> persia: OK, I do a wordaround (using munmap/mmap) but I will write a short test program
<persia> The point of the test program is mostly that C is a easier language to express the problem that English.
<Fanch> persia: printf("%llx\n", addr) -> 0123456701234567
<Fanch> persia: mremap(addr, old, new, 1)
<Fanch> persia: printf("%llx\n", addr) -> ffffffff01234567
<persia> Fanch: I've no idea why that might happen, but that seems a sensible way to demonstrate the issue.
<Fanch> (but /proc/[pid]/maps still show a mapping of the file at 0123456701234567)
<ubotu> New bug: #175525 in hal (main) "hal fails to install" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175525
<ubotu> New bug: #175526 in ubuntu "Additions to dictionary in Abiword aren't saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175526
<ubotu> New bug: #175527 in samba (main) "umount.cifs doesn't remove entry from /etc/mtab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175527
<ubotu> New bug: #175481 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 7" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175481
<ubotu> New bug: #175491 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in nautilus_module_extension_list_free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175491
<ubotu> New bug: #175501 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175501
<ubotu> New bug: #175521 in gnome-games (main) "iagno crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175521
<ubotu> New bug: #175528 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice is slow openening documents with formulas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175528
<ubotu> New bug: #175529 in gnome-orca (main) "gnome-orca 2.21.3-0ubuntu1 produces uninstallable binaries on powerpc - blocking live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175529
<ubotu> New bug: #175430 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175430
<ubotu> New bug: #175530 in ubuntu "Evolution crashes on startup in calendar_component_init" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175530
<ubotu> New bug: #174133 in rsync (main) "[CVE-2007-6199 and CVE-2007-6200] rsync is vulnerable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174133
<ubotu> New bug: #175531 in ubuntu "Neither amd64 nor i386 server CDs will boot on IBM x3200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175531
<Fanch> persia: it is possible to attach a file or should I cut&copy it ?
<persia> Fanch: You can attach (which is preferred), but only in a comment once you've opened the bug.  Also, it's best to ask generally: I try to answer everything, but I'm neither the most knowledgeable, nor often the fastest.
 * Fanch is a noob : he can see a line "Add a comment/attachment" but he can not find the link...
<ubotu> New bug: #175532 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "NFS v3 file accesses return 'permission denied' after 15 minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175532
<seb128> what link?
<seb128> just click on the line
<Fanch> OK, I have found it (the link to add a comment)
<seb128> there is a link in the sidebar and one at the bottom of the page too
<Fanch> the link on the sidebar works (but I have no link on "Add a comment/attachment" at the bottom of the page)
<Fanch> bug filled, lunch time...
<ubotu> New bug: #175533 in ubuntu "mremap returns a bogus pointer in 64 bits (feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175533
<ubotu> New bug: #175534 in ubuntu "icons unexpectly disappears from desktop in gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175534
<ubotu> New bug: #175536 in audacious (universe) "Not work fine with pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175536
<ubotu> New bug: #175537 in evolution-data-server (main) "e-book-backend-db-cache.h includes non-existing header file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175537
<dooglus> where should I file a report when it's about a corrupted repository rather than a bug in a particular package?
<Hobbsee> dooglus: which repository?
<Hobbsee> dooglus: if it's for a mirror, you need to report it to the admins of the mirror in question
<persia> Isn't there an ubuntu-mirrors project to report those?
<Hobbsee> sure, but i'm not sure that anyone actually pays attention to them
<Hobbsee> and iirc, they're a team
<persia> Hobbsee: I think team + project, but you may be right about the reports.
<ubotu> New bug: #175539 in transcode (multiverse) "Transcode doesn't find export_mpeg library but it is there with different name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175539
<ubotu> New bug: #175541 in ubuntu "Battery monitor fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175541
<ubotu> New bug: #175542 in ubuntu "libclass-inspector-perl_1.16-1_all.deb package is corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175542
<dooglus> Hobbsee: when I try applying the updates that the update-manager keeps telling me I should apply, I see:
<dooglus> Failed to fetch http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo2-dev_1.4.10-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<seb128> dooglus: looks like the mirror is still syncing or something
<seb128> dooglus: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<dooglus> seb128: do they sync the Contents file before syncing the contents themselves?
<seb128> no idea
<seb128> but this version is deprecated in hardy
<seb128> current is 1ubuntu6
<dooglus> seb128: I did after, yes, but it made no difference.  I believe something like that runs automatically (or else I would never be notified about updates)
<seb128> the automatic update runs daily
<dooglus> right.  it seems strange to update the Contents file before the packages themselves are available - users will be seeing the 404 error that I saw
<seb128> maybe they don't but ran out of disk space or something
<dooglus> I've not tried switching to other mirrors, but I would hope all the mirrors use the same script to sync
<dooglus> so should I report this?  and if so, where?
<dooglus> I first saw the problem about 3.5 hours ago, and it's still a problem, so it's not that I caught them just at the wrong second
<persia> dooglus: You might try again in either 8.5 hours or 20.5 hours, as it might have been a sync corruption to the master.  Checking another mirror would be a good way to determine if the problem is systemic or just with your mirror.
<ubotu> New bug: #175544 in e2fsprogs (main) "Please sync e2fsprogs (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175544
<dooglus> switching to a different .cz repository fixed the problem
<ubotu> New bug: #175546 in synaptic (main) "readpst_0.5.2-1 not in repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175546
<ubotu> New bug: #175547 in xen-3.1 (main) "arp reply from xenbr0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175547
<ubotu> New bug: #175548 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashes when using font decorations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175548
<ubotu> New bug: #173702 in dbus (main) "dbus crashes gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173702
<ubotu> New bug: #173838 in firefox (main) "Canvas.drawImage not working" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173838
<ubotu> New bug: #175550 in metacity (main) "Alt-tab crashed metacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175550
<ubotu> New bug: #174747 in debian-installer (main) "installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174747
<ubotu> New bug: #174807 in ubuntu "Possible Major Security Bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174807
<ubotu> New bug: #174857 in gnome-power-manager (main) "started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174857
<ubotu> New bug: #174861 in openoffice.org (main) "HP laserjet1010 print in smoler size as needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174861
<ubotu> New bug: #174927 in nautilus (main) "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174927
<ubotu> New bug: #175552 in nginx (universe) "Please sync nginx 0.5.33-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175552
<ubotu> New bug: #175553 in ubuntu "Suspend and Hibernate does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175553
<ubotu> New bug: #150828 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer crashed when I wasn't even aware it was running" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150828
<ubotu> New bug: #175557 in qgo (universe) "qgo crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_str_overflow()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175557
<ubotu> New bug: #175558 in pinentry (main) "Please merge pinentry (0.7.4-1) from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175558
<ubotu> New bug: #175559 in transmission (universe) "ubuntu hangs when downloading torrents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175559
<ubotu> New bug: #175560 in transmission (universe) "ubuntu hangs when downloading torrents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175560
<ubotu> New bug: #148835 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer crashed with signal 5 in FT_Done_Library() (dup-of: 147501)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148835
<ubotu> New bug: #159909 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_g_proxy_call()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159909
<ubotu> New bug: #174997 in ddns3-client (universe) "World-readable config file is insecure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174997
<ubotu> New bug: #175514 in debian-installer (main) "slax" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175514
<ubotu> New bug: #175555 in acpi-support (main) "Log out process stuck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175555
<ubotu> New bug: #175562 in human-icon-theme (main) "Floppy disk icons should not be used anymore for 'save' and 'save as...'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175562
<ubotu> New bug: #175561 in update-manager (main) "could not conmit changes - Adept updater" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175561
<ubotu> New bug: #175563 in kompozer (universe) "Can't open files with extension php" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175563
<ubotu> New bug: #175549 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175549
<ubotu> New bug: #175564 in libpcap-ruby (universe) "Please sync libpcap-ruby 0.6-7  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175564
<ubotu> New bug: #175565 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-search-tool: "fast search" is crashing after results are found" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175565
<ubotu> New bug: #175571 in gfontview (universe) "gfontview crashes on launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175571
<RainCT> seb128: hi! is desktop-file-utils installed by default?
<persia> RainCT: No.
<seb128> RainCT: yes
<seb128> persia: "No"?
<persia> seb128: Hmm..  Wasn't for me, and I encounter lots of new packagers who don't have it.  Thanks for the correction.
<persia> Ah.  Missing for Kubuntu only (or at least I'm not finding the rdepends chain).
<RainCT> seb128: uhm.. is there a way how this file could be provided, but disabled by default?
<RainCT> /me thinks the bash completion approach is pretty broken.. :P
<RainCT> persia: what do you think about bug 175000?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175000 in desktop-file-utils "Bash completion for desktop-file-validate" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175000
 * persia tries to find a way to get there...
<RainCT> ah, you ignore our friend.. lol
<RainCT> https://launchpad.net/bugs/175000, persia
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175000 in desktop-file-utils "Bash completion for desktop-file-validate" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<persia> RainCT: No, I just haven't sorted my local issue with dbus & epiphany yet.
<RainCT> ah ok xDD
<RainCT> w3m? :P
<persia> RainCT: prism for now (but LP works badly in prism: not recommended)
<RainCT> persia: that's that gnome live desktop thing?
<seb128> persia: you are using kubuntu?
<persia> RainCT: I think I agree with seb128 that it's not worth slowing down 8 million users for the 1000 that would use it.  Putting that in /usr/share/doc/desktop-file-utils/examples/ might be useful.
<RainCT> seb128: hm.. perhaps it would make more sense to put it into ubuntu-dev-tools instead?
<persia> seb128: No, but my system started as Woody, so there's a few bits odd.
 * RainCT planned to add bash completion to some of the scripts there, too
<seb128> RainCT: not sure, might be worth asking on the mailing list
<seb128> persia: ah ok, because ubuntu-desktop Depends on it
<persia> seb128: Right, and mythbuntu & Xubuntu get it from thunar.
<jeromeg> seb128: hello, do you mind if rhythmbox 0.11.3 gets backported into gutsy ?
<persia> My initial impression was based on the number of new packagers that reported that desktop-file-validate wasn't a command.
<seb128> jeromeg: hi, no, but I'm not the guy to ask about backport, there is an independent team doing those ;-)
<jeromeg> seb128: yep I know, but as you maintain...
<persia> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubotu> New bug: #175577 in f-spot (main) "f-spot freeze whene deleting 5000 photos from catalogue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175577
<jeromeg> seb128: I wanted to know if it as ok for you
<jeromeg> seb128: *was
<persia> jeromeg: There's some process documentation there.
<seb128> jeromeg: I think that's a good idea if it works fine on gutsy, I didn't try though
<jeromeg> persia: I know about it :)
<jeromeg> seb128: ok i'm building it at the moment
<seb128> good
<ubotu> New bug: #175566 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175566
<ubotu> New bug: #175573 in libcairo (main) "libcairo2_1.4.10-1ubuntu4.2 is still broken - some text is not rendered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175573
<ubotu> New bug: #175574 in ubuntu "Gutsy Alternate - Language Issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175574
<ubotu> New bug: #175575 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox (dup-of: 147884)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175575
<ubotu> New bug: #175576 in python-mysqldb (main) "Please sync python-mysqldb (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175576
<jeromeg> seb128: people won't have to go to getdeb :)
 * RainCT asks jeromeg if there's any great improvement in the new version
<bddebian> Boo
<jeromeg> RainCT: http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/news.html first item
<RainCT> jeromeg: thanks
<jeromeg> RainCT: np
<jeromeg> are you all alos expiriencing very slow ubuntu servers ?
<jeromeg> *also
 * RainCT hasn't tried Ubuntu server (yet --will build one for shool soon :))
<jeromeg> RainCT: I mean, when you download a package with apt-get/whatever, is it normal ?
<jeromeg> i get a 30k/s speed, instead of 250 usually
<RainCT> ahh ok. well.. I've 15kB/s here, but thats normal with my crap connection :P
<jeromeg> RainCT: :)
<RainCT> uh.. how do you get lyrics with rythmbox?
<jeromeg> RainCT: CTRL + L
<ubotu> New bug: #175580 in pidgin (main) "file-transfer dialog does not resize when turning "details" off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175580
<RainCT> ah, it's an extension
<jeromeg> RainCT: it's also in the menu on the right of Edit (I don't know the name in english)
<jeromeg> RainCT: yep
<ubotu> New bug: #175581 in apache2 (main) "root process tries to kill child, but fails." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175581
<RainCT> thx :)
<RainCT> seb128: what do you think about the other change (manpage), is it worth getting that in if the completion went to ubuntu-dev-tools?
<seb128> RainCT: yes
<seb128> RainCT: and I don't think that adding the completion to ubuntu-dev-tools makes sense
<seb128> RainCT: I'm not really convinced that this program need intelligent completion, usually you run it in /usr/share/applications and there is only desktop files there
 * RainCT always runs it in package's source folders
<seb128> lintian does that for you
<seb128> when building a package
<RainCT> yes, but I prefer to check before building.. well.. will put it into the example folder then, as persia suggested
<persia> seb128: lintian checks against a slightly different set of rules, although the intent is similar.
<seb128> RainCT: let's install it, that will not make a real speed difference, but I'm not convinced it's used by a lot of people
<seb128> persia: well, lintian should use desktop-file-validate
<persia> seb128: Check the changelog for .41: there are annoying reasons for the variation (and I agree with you)
<seb128> persia: that was discussed on the bts but the maintainer had the impression that desktop-file-validate was not updated correctly which is not correct
<persia> seb128: Do you think we should revert to the .40 behaviour which more closely matched desktop-file-validate?
<ubotu> New bug: #175584 in tomboy (main) "UNMETDEPS: tomboy 0.9.1-0ubuntu1; missing dependency: libmono-addins0.2-cil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175584
<seb128> persia: they didn't change that much and that's worth arguing, do you know if the debian maintainer does IRC?
<persia> I don't know if he does, and I'm not that concerned, as we don't tend to be agressive about variations from Debian for .desktop files, and I insist on new packages having compliant .desktop files anyway (which is likely part of why RainCT wants to add bash-completion)
<ubotu> New bug: #175586 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany/Liferea no longer honours "Document Font" setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175586
<jeromeg> seb128: where can i get /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/check-dist.mk
<jeromeg> ?
<jeromeg> it's not in gnome-pkg-tools in feisty
<seb128> jeromeg: gnome-pkg-tools >= 0.10
<jeromeg> seb128: arg!
<seb128> jeromeg: I can upload a rhythmbox not using it to hardy if you want, that is of no use in Ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #175588 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Occasional cursor corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175588
<seb128> if that makes possible a backport
<jeromeg> seb128: well I justed wanted to add a ~ppa1 to upload it to my ppa so that oher users can test the backport
<jeromeg> jeromeg: but I can't debuild :)
<jeromeg> oups
<jeromeg> seb128: if we can drop one dep why not :)
<seb128> jeromeg: remove the debian/rules line, it's useless in Ubuntu as written
<jeromeg> seb128: ok
<jeromeg> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jeromeg: if that's blocking an official backport let me know and I'll do an hardy upload to drop it there
<jeromeg> seb128: I might have blocked a feisty backport, anyway glib is not enough up to date in feisty
<seb128> ok
<pochu> seb128: it's easier to backport gnome-pkg-tools than to drop the dependency in all the desktop packages, isn't it? :)
<seb128> pochu: right, but can backport depends on other packages in backport?
<pochu> woops, good question :)
<pochu> I don't really know.
<jeromeg> seb128, pochu: yes they can, we sometimes backport some libs before backporting
<pochu> But the ogre-model says it should AFAIK.
<pochu> jeromeg: thanks
<jeromeg> np
<jeromeg> pochu: sorry again for wesnoth ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #172428 in openoffice.org2 "[gutsy] Mem leak? Viewing a presentation with Impress for a few hours slows down openoffice very much! " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172428
<pochu> jeromeg: then backport the hardy archive :P
<jeromeg> pochu: I'll try
<pochu> jeromeg: you are really welcome. And thanks for looking into it and testing it.
<pochu> jeromeg: (just kidding about backporting hardy ;)
<jeromeg> pochu: oh i thought you wanted me to backport gnome-pkg-tools
<pochu> jeromeg: well I don't use backports at all so I don't want it ;)
<jeromeg> pochu: ok
<pochu> jeromeg: It was in case you need to backport some gnome packages, since most of them use gnome-pkg-tools, it might be easier to backport it first than to drop the dependency from all of the packages.
<jeromeg> pochu: yep
<jeromeg> i'll wait until jdong confirm my ~20 backport requests
<ubotu> New bug: #175591 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Drag and Drop attachments lock Thunderbird WINDOWS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175591
<ubotu> New bug: #175592 in nfs-utils (main) "filesystem access hang on a nfs-exported encrypted partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175592
<ubotu> New bug: #175593 in ubuntu "No boot graphic or status bar when booting with nVidia 8400M GS on Sony Vaio SZ650N" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175593
<jeromeg> got to go
<jeromeg> bye all
<RainCT> seb128: so will you upload it or should I upload a new debdiff installing it in the examples dir?
<RainCT> bye jeromeg
<jeromeg> ciao RainCT
<seb128> RainCT: I'll upload
<RainCT> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #175597 in meta-kde (main) "Errors after Hardy update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175597
<ubotu> New bug: #175599 in evolution (main) "Nonsensical error message - "Server unexpectedly disconnected: Success"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175599
<ubotu> New bug: #175600 in totem (main) "Session shuts when double clic to get out of full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175600
<ubotu> New bug: #175601 in ubuntu "[wishlist][hardy] Bring Ruby on Rails 2.0 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175601
<ubotu> New bug: #175603 in gnome-panel (main) "GNOME Compiz Alt+Tab+Shift won't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175603
<ubotu> New bug: #175604 in gnome-panel (main) "Kdevelop crashes randomly on a 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175604
<ubotu> New bug: #164683 in ubuntu "linux file system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164683
<ubotu> New bug: #175605 in procps (main) "procps apps that involve a username have a memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175605
<ubotu> New bug: #175606 in rp-pppoe (universe) "Router configuration page!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175606
<ubotu> New bug: #175590 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175590
<ubotu> New bug: #175607 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175607
<ubotu> New bug: #175609 in gstreamer "[hardy] pidgin crashing with GStreamer-CRITICAL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175609
<ubotu> New bug: #175640 in schism (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync schism 2:0+20071208-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175640
<ubotu> New bug: #175641 in mc (universe) "Please merge mc 4.6.1-8 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175641
<ubotu> New bug: #175642 in dvorak7min (universe) "[Sync request] Sync dvorak7min (1.6.1-9) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175642
<ubotu> New bug: #175643 in ubuntu "Heavy samba usage causes kernel OOPs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175643
<ubotu> New bug: #175645 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox makes DVD drive unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175645
<ubotu> New bug: #175646 in notification-daemon (main) "Notification summaries should not be parsed as markup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175646
<ubotu> New bug: #175647 in ubuntu "Compiz-fusion with seperate x screen doenst work properly, gtk menus slos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175647
<ubotu> New bug: #174644 in ivtv "[Xps 420] Driver Request: TV Tuner (Hauppage)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174644
<ubotu> New bug: #175652 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No sound from headphones on Sony Vaio SZ650N" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175652
<ubotu> New bug: #175654 in mono-addins (universe) "MIR: Please include mono-addins in hardy main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175654
<ubotu> New bug: #175644 in context (universe) "gutsy: URW Garamond TeX tfm file installs, but font cannot be used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175644
<ubotu> New bug: #175666 in firefox (main) "Firefox is unable to play flash movie" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175666
<ubotu> New bug: #162614 in evolution (main) "Fehlerhafte Ordnerzuordnung" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162614
<ubotu> New bug: #172956 in mc (universe) "mc crashed with signal 7" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172956
<ubotu> New bug: #175674 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Internal microphone not working on Sony Vaio SZ650N in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175674
<ubotu> New bug: #175675 in ubuntu "Unwanted Gtk theme switch during shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175675
<ubotu> New bug: #175678 in jabref (multiverse) "jabref does not render when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175678
<ubotu> New bug: #159258 in firefox (main) "Helper applications launched by Firefox inherit ALL file descriptors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159258
<ubotu> New bug: #154074 in update-manager (main) "after a fresh install of gutsy adept notify me to install 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154074
<ubotu> New bug: #154196 in mozilla-firefox "Browser Inititation Bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154196
<ubotu> New bug: #175680 in kernel-image-2.6.7-i386 "TI SD reader 0x104c 0x803c does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175680
<ubotu> New bug: #152341 in compiz (main) "[kubuntu]When start compiz pager doubles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152341
<ubotu> New bug: #152744 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter fails to start at bootup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152744
<ubotu> New bug: #175682 in gdm (main) "GNOME rarely starts from GDM in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175682
<ubotu> New bug: #175683 in ubuntu "system freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175683
<ubotu> New bug: #151081 in apport (main) "Apport adds possible sensitive personal information into launchpad bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151081
<ubotu> New bug: #151142 in totem (main) "i have no sound when i open any typo of video or music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151142
<ubotu> New bug: #175686 in ubuntu "Incorrect spelling in man pam_cracklib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175686
<ubotu> New bug: #175687 in phpix (universe) "Please sync phpix 2.0.2-7  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175687
<ubotu> New bug: #175689 in samba (main) ""Share Folder" in right-click menu does not share ntfs drive folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175689
<ubotu> New bug: #139636 in ubuntu "(Gusty Security) The default computer name security bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139636
<ubotu> New bug: #145080 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with KeyError in disable_plugin()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145080
<ubotu> New bug: #146544 in debconf (main) "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in abort()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146544
<ubotu> New bug: #149452 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "spam message refuses to delete, year shown is 1969. Filters are ignored." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149452
<ubotu> New bug: #175684 in dolphin (main) "dolphin does not keep selected file on dir list update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175684
<ubotu> New bug: #175685 in xorg-server (main) "VT switching broken in Xorg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175685
<ubotu> New bug: #139290 in suphp (universe) "major security hole in default configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139290
<ubotu> New bug: #135900 in ubiquity (main) "problem in migration-assistant on ubuntu gutsy tribe 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135900
<ubotu> New bug: #132112 in ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes during SFTP transfer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132112
<ubotu> New bug: #134459 in mozilla-firefox "Firefox Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134459
<ubotu> New bug: #135176 in startup-notification (main) "Invalid startup message will trigger segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135176
<ubotu> New bug: #135479 in ubuntu "No low battery warning on Samsung X11-T5500 notebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135479
<ubotu> New bug: #135577 in adept (main) "adept cannot open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135577
<ubotu> New bug: #135732 in ubuntu "ubuntu installer deletes partitions?!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135732
<ubotu> New bug: #128334 in vino (main) "vino password accepted even if extra chars after correct pw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128334
<ubotu> New bug: #175504 in fusion-icon (universe) "fusion-icon crashed with AttributeError in set()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175504
<ubotu> New bug: #175691 in command-not-found (main) "libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6.so.4.5: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175691
<ubotu> New bug: #175692 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus locked after playing a mp3 file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175692
<ubotu> New bug: #149893 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-kde crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in 'UTF-8')()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149893
<ubotu> New bug: #175693 in fusion-icon (universe) "Candidate for version 0.0.0+git20071028-0ubuntu2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175693
<ubotu> New bug: #136457 in kbd-chooser (universe) "keyboard b4 login an password remains after the same as per ubuntu installation a language and keyboard chnage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136457
<ubotu> New bug: #175694 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "vboxmanage does not properly parse file paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175694
<ubotu> New bug: #175696 in smc (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync smc 1.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175696
<ubotu> New bug: #175698 in usplash (main) "Usplash corrupts the display when it drops to text-mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175698
<harrisony> yay, its bug day! :D (well at least for me it is now)
<harrisony> bdmurray: are you around?
<bdmurray> harrisony: yeah, I'm back now.
<harrisony> bdmurray: can i be added to the bug control team for bug day (which is today for me)
<bdmurray> harrisony: what is your launchpad user id?  Have you done much triaging work?
<harrisony> https://edge.launchpad.net/~harrisony i have done triaging work around edgy and feisty days and thought bug day would be a good day to get me back involved in bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #147887 in pommed (universe) "pommed crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147887
<bdmurray> harrisony: I'll check it out shortly
<ubotu> New bug: #175700 in pommed (universe) "Please sync pommed 1.13~dfsg-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175700
<ubotu> New bug: #175701 in phpldapadmin (universe) "Please merge phpldapadmin (0.9.8.4-2) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175701
<ubotu> New bug: #175703 in ubuntu "Korean font "Guseul" print Hangul instead of Chinese Character" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175703
<ubotu> New bug: #175704 in geda-gschem (universe) "Missing desktop integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175704
<ubotu> New bug: #175705 in aufs (universe) "Please merge aufs 0+20071211-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175705
<ubotu> New bug: #175706 in apport (main) "Make apport-retrace work on running processes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175706
<ubotu> New bug: #175710 in f-spot (main) "F-spot is extremely chatty on stderr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175710
<ubotu> New bug: #175709 in ubuntu "GStreamer doesn't play any audio from my 3GPP files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175709
<alex-weej> can someone please help me figure this out? can someone *please* help
<ubotu> New bug: #175711 in ubuntu "Northern Micro P5Q35-AS network controller not detected on Feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175711
<ubotu> New bug: #175712 in qemu (universe) "[hardy] Recent qemu updates yields unusable qemu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175712
<alex-weej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/162461
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162461 in ubuntu "Wireless networking does not work on bootup (without NetworkManager)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> harrisony: Could you send me the completed bug control application?
<ubotu> New bug: #175713 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash is uninstallable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175713
<harrisony> bdmurray: does it matter how old the bugs are (its just that i havent done bug work for a while and I was using this to come back in)
<bdmurray> harrisony: no, not really
<muuluu> hi
<muuluu> someon pls help me with desktop freezing thing
<harrisony> !support | muuluu
<ubotu> muuluu: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<muuluu> hnm every channel same
<muuluu> i tried almost everything but no answer at all
<harrisony> the people in the support channel will be able to help you with your problem
<muuluu> i asked them but no answer
<muuluu> i don't know y
<muuluu> may they don't know the bug
<muuluu> there is lots of people asked staff like this but no answer at all
<harrisony> its best when you explain the problem completly to them and then if someone knows they will help you insted of asking if someone will help. :)
<muuluu> ok thanks anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #175714 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Project Pier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175714
<ubotu> New bug: #175715 in ubuntu "Mythbuntu Install failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175715
<ubotu> New bug: #175716 in totem (main) "Why "automatically" resize window when a new video is loaded?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175716
<ubotu> New bug: #175720 in memtest86+ (main) "ELF image not installed anywhere, would be useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175720
<harrisony> bdmurray: ive emailed you
<bdmurray> harrisony: great, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #175722 in powermanagement-interface (main) "(AMD) PC fails to power down, completely." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175722
<ubotu> New bug: #175725 in regina-normal (universe) "Please sync regina-normal (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175725
<ubotu> New bug: #175728 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Add bash completion for pbuilder-dist" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175728
<ubotu> New bug: #175730 in sensors-applet (universe) "Please sponsor sensors-applet_2.0.1 into Hardy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175730
<ubotu> New bug: #175731 in postfix-policyd (universe) "postfix-policyd hangs at "connecting to mysql database:"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175731
<ubotu> New bug: #175735 in gaby (universe) "Please sync gaby 2.0.2-9  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175735
<ubotu> New bug: #175736 in firefox (main) "Firefox unable to save bookmark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175736
<ubotu> New bug: #175733 in postfix-policyd (universe) "postfix-policyd does not need to run as root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175733
<ubotu> New bug: #175738 in gnome-system-tools (main) "(hardy) network-admin can't load due to missing /usr/share/gnome-system-tools/ui/network.ui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175738
<ubotu> New bug: #175740 in bash (main) "Foreground ('fg') fails to resume stopped processes intermittently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175740
<ubotu> New bug: #175741 in ubuntu "When I add the ppa repository for KDE 4 RC 2, it tries to upgrade my KDE 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175741
<ubotu> New bug: #175743 in kdebluetooth (main) "Bluetooth Mouse looses connection after some time of inactivity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175743
<ubotu> New bug: #175744 in compiz (main) "Hardy freezes when using compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175744
<ubotu> New bug: #175745 in ubuntu "Full installation of updates not possible... partial installation of updates is suggested" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175745
<ubotu> New bug: #175742 in devede (multiverse) "Please sponsor devede_3.6 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175742
<ubotu> New bug: #175747 in sendmail (universe) "cyrusv2 MAILER macro socket path regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175747
<ubotu> New bug: #175748 in metacity (main) "Metacity enters text in the 'quick search' field instead of 'Name' when running 'Save As...'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175748
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-12
<ubotu> New bug: #175754 in apt (main) "[Hardy]Apt-get ignores proxy settings, while Synaptic works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175754
<ubotu> New bug: #175755 in gnome-terminal (main) "after pasting a sudo command into the terminal and being asked for my password, none of the keys will work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175755
<ubotu> New bug: #175756 in postfix-policyd (universe) "Please upgrade postfix-policyd to version 1.82" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175756
<ubotu> New bug: #175757 in libgnomekbd (main) "Please sponsor libgnomekbd_2.21.4 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175757
<ubotu> New bug: #175759 in qgo (universe) "Please sync qgo 1.5.4-r2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175759
<greg-g> I am unable to get the latest copy of the shared clue file repository, from this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/writing-clue-files
<greg-g> bzr checkout sftp://YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-ID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main bughelper-data     returns "bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation"
<greg-g> (yes, I used my launchpad id)
<bdmurray> greg-g: for checking out you can use http instead of sftp
<bdmurray> so http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main
<greg-g> bdmurray: thats working, thanks
<bdmurray> The ssh may have failed if you ssh key is not on launchpad
<bdmurray> Er, the sftp . . . your
<ubotu> New bug: #175760 in kdebase-runtime (universe) "KDE4 RC2: Tries to overwrite /usr/bin/kwriteconfig which is also in the kdebase-bin package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175760
<greg-g> bdmurray: that was it, I didn't have my ssh key in LP, thanks
<bdmurray> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #175765 in ubuntu "Compiz effects do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175765
<ubotu> New bug: #175766 in system-config-printer (main) "annoying modal dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175766
<ubotu> New bug: #175768 in ubuntu "wireless 4965 not working in Hardy on 2.6.24 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175768
<ubotu> New bug: #175769 in ubuntu "appearence preference crashes whenever opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175769
<ubotu> New bug: #175770 in oggconvert (universe) "oggconvert breaks modules list in python's Interactive help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175770
<ubotu> New bug: #175772 in grub (main) "Update-grub does not set kopt correctly in loopinstallations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175772
<nanley> Bug #163182
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163182 in startupmanager "Start-up hangs/jams on gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163182
<nanley> I've been trying to figure it out for while, anyone know what to do with this bug? I'm about to assign it to ubuntu-kernel-team
<nanley> anyone?
<nanley> I've been trying to figure it out for while, anyone know what to do with this bug? I'm about to assign it to ubuntu-kernel-team (attempt#2)
<nanley>  Bug #163182
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163182 in startupmanager "Start-up hangs/jams on gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163182
<ubotu> New bug: #175773 in ubuntu "hardy release schedule wiki page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175773
<nanley> I've been trying to figure it out for while, anyone know what to do with this bug? I'm about to assign it to ubuntu-kernel-team (final.attempt).
<nanley> Bug #163182
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163182 in startupmanager "Start-up hangs/jams on gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163182
<ubotu> New bug: #175774 in compiz (main) "[hardy] Enabling "Normal" effects produces badly drawn window shadows." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175774
<ubotu> New bug: #175775 in gettext (main) "Please merge gettext 0.17-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175775
<ubotu> New bug: #175776 in pbuilder (main) "PBUILDERROOTCMD should default to "sudo -E"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175776
<ubotu> New bug: #175778 in ubuntu "The Gnome Pilot initial connection error window appears behind other windows." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175778
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
 * RAOF keenly observes the ping-pong match.
<ubotu> New bug: #175785 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes when clicking certain sites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175785
<ubotu> New bug: #147848 in consolekit (main) "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 132029)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147848
<ubotu> New bug: #175781 in vim (main) "vim has errors opening Ada language files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175781
<lifeless> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<lifeless> ubotu: you are sad, responding to a broadcast ping.
<lifeless> I wonder, is it rude to /ignore ubotu ?
<greg-g> you will hurt his feelings
<lifeless> yes, but I won't know about it ;)
<greg-g> oh, you'll feel it
<persia> lifeless: The trick with ignoring /ubotu is that while you don't get the random bug spam, you also don't get the URLs when someone specifically mentions a bug number.
<lifeless> persia: don't you ahve the ff extension so you can just put in a bug number ?
<lifeless> :)
<persia> lifeless: No, but I'm a fan of ubotu, and often find that it's sufficient information to refresh my memory (and I don't use FF anyway)
<paulduf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071212 suggest to assign incomplete bugs to oneself but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity forbid assigning bugs: Please do not assign ubiquity bugs to anyone unless you're a ubiquity developer or you manage a ubiquity developer.
<Burgundavia> paulduf: the former is a general statement that is overridden by the latter
<Burgundavia> basically, for most packages the bugday page is correct, but the ubiquity devs have requested something different
<paulduf> Then, we should probably edit 20071212 page to replace 'subscribe yourself to the bug' by 'leave assignee unchanged' ?
<ubotu> New bug: #175787 in system-config-printer (main) "On first print job, enabled state is reset before job is complete and job hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175787
<paulduf> I need help to set importance of bug #160822 to low (I suspect with lots of doubts that bug is caused by the fact that bug reporter is named shadow, and may be reserved because shadow file).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160822 in ubiquity "ubiquity & python installer failure" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160822
<ubotu> New bug: #175790 in audacity (universe) "audacity crash when I open it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175790
<ubotu> New bug: #175791 in sing (universe) "Please sync sing 1.1-15  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175791
<paulduf> Would need importance set to medium for bug #160796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160796 in ubiquity "dpkg: error processing console-setup caused installer crash on Edgy (=Ubiquity 1.2.5)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160796
<ubotu> New bug: #175793 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "qdvdauthor no ac3 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175793
<ubotu> New bug: #175796 in file (main) "file reports wrong mime type for .xls files!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175796
<ubotu> New bug: #175797 in omniorb4 (universe) "Please sync omniorb4 4.1.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175797
<ubotu> New bug: #175798 in chuck (universe) "chuck is not 64-bit compatible. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175798
<ubotu> New bug: #175800 in nautilus (main) "No connection with ssh over nautilus " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175800
<ubotu> New bug: #175802 in gfceu (universe) "Sponsor gfceu_0.6.0-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175802
<ubotu> New bug: #175803 in ubuntu "Prioritize goals for Ubuntu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175803
<ubotu> New bug: #175805 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when I post to my blogger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175805
<ubotu> New bug: #175806 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient tries to chmod /etc/resolv.conf only before it creates it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175806
<ubotu> New bug: #175807 in gnome-control-center (main) "Font size in gnome keeps changing, settings not honoured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175807
<ubotu> New bug: #175808 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed on revert to original (dup-of: 175602)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175808
<ubotu> New bug: #175810 in linux (main) "No sound with nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175810
<ubotu> New bug: #175813 in catfish (universe) "Sponsor catfish_0.3-ubuntu2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175813
<ubotu> New bug: #175814 in python-crypto (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175814
<ubotu> New bug: #175815 in openssh (main) "Can not forward X over ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175815
<ubotu> New bug: #175817 in plotdrop (universe) "Please sync plotdrop 0.5.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175817
<ubotu> New bug: #175821 in piuparts (universe) "piuparts for debian packages doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175821
<ubotu> New bug: #175824 in ubuntu "Gnome translation error german background settings "<b>Visuelle Effekte</b>"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175824
<ubotu> New bug: #175826 in ubuntu "Gnome brightness-applet/ energy unable to support smartdimmer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175826
<ubotu> New bug: #175825 in ubuntu "Gutsy broken sound: logs collected on a Dynabook AX480LS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175825
<ubotu> New bug: #175827 in ruby-gnome2 (universe) "[ruby-gnome2] [CVE-2007-6183] improper input sanitizing / format string vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175827
<ubotu> New bug: #175828 in acpi (main) "System do not function properly after suspend and resume (Weybridge)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175828
<coNP[uni]> Happy HUG Day!
<warp10> Bug #128971 On my Gutsy the command in bug description works fine. Should I mark as Invalid, incomplete or whatever?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128971 in bsdmainutils "Missing depends in bsdmainutils" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128971
<geser> warp10: I guess that because you have cpp installed
<warp10> geser: uhmm... you are right indeed. Ok, I'll add the patch to a debdiff I prepared for another bug on the same package
<geser> warp10: usings strings on the binary reveals that it contains the string /usr/bin/cpp but as I don't have an environment without cpp I couldn't test it
<warp10> geser: Ok, I'll go through it.
<txwikinger2> Happy Bug Hugging Day
<geser> warp10: I could reproduce it in a hardy pbuilder
<warp10> geser: I did too, and looks like adding cpp as Depends fixes it
<ubotu> New bug: #175829 in linux (main) "[Hardy]b43 wireless driver: WiFi LED is out when interface up and vice versa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175829
<ubotu> New bug: #175831 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor shows network activities in relation to top amount of session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175831
<ubotu> New bug: #175832 in nautilus (main) "Bonobo cannot activate Nautilus/MetafileFactory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175832
<ubotu> New bug: #175833 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha1 x86_64 net auto installation failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175833
<ubotu> New bug: #175834 in linux-meta (main) "spurious completions during NCQ - Lenovo R61i - FUJITSU MHW2160BH PL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175834
<ubotu> New bug: #175784 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175784
<ubotu> New bug: #175835 in ubuntu "Can not switch to TTY terminal from X in Hardy Alpha-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175835
<Kmos> morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #175837 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashes (script-fu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175837
<ubotu> New bug: #175855 in ubuntu "Keyboard freeze on startup if not connected to network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175855
<ubotu> New bug: #175856 in rapidsvn (universe) "untranslated whereas po file exists in source package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175856
<ubotu> New bug: #175854 in network-manager-applet (main) "Network Manager applet crashed when I clicked "Connect to another network" (Live Session) (dup-of: 124336)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175854
<ubotu> New bug: #175861 in hypermail (universe) "Please sync hypermail 2.2.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175861
<ubotu> New bug: #175862 in vte (main) "text shadow on transparent gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175862
<txwikinger2> ping bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #175863 in librsvg (main) "Translation gets ignored when rendering an svg with cairo in the context of a cairo_push_group()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175863
<ubotu> New bug: #175864 in eog (main) "EOG has broken thumbinail display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175864
<ubotu> New bug: #175865 in ubuntu "amule icon cutted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175865
<paulduf> bug #156918 would need importance set (suggest normal)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156918 in ubiquity "MythbuntuApply Debconf Xfer failed with code 255, was Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156918
<ubotu> New bug: #175866 in nted (universe) "Please update to latest version (0.12.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175866
<ubotu> New bug: #175867 in derivations (universe) "[hardy][FTBFS] derivations 0.5.20071110-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175867
<ubotu> New bug: #175868 in postgresql-common (main) "postgresql 8.2 won't start, init.d-functions uses wrong paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175868
<ubotu> New bug: #175869 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "xen guest crashes if it runs out of memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175869
<ubotu> New bug: #175870 in debian-installer (main) "I got an 32-bit AMD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175870
<ubotu> New bug: #175871 in ubuntu "ldap authentication feisty to gutsy failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175871
<ubotu> New bug: #175836 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175836
<ubotu> New bug: #175874 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "shift switcher should keep track of order like application switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175874
<ubotu> New bug: #175876 in ceferino (universe) "Please merge ceferino 0.97.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175876
<ubotu> New bug: #175878 in gucharmap (main) "package gucharmap 1:2.21.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175878
<ubotu> New bug: #175881 in scrollkeeper (main) "package scrollkeeper 0.3.14-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175881
<ubotu> New bug: #175882 in gnome-control-center (main) "package gnome-control-center 1:2.21.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175882
<ubotu> New bug: #175884 in doc-base (main) "package doc-base 0.8.7 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175884
<ubotu> New bug: #175885 in bbkeys (universe) "Please merge bbkeys 0.9.0-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175885
<ubotu> New bug: #175887 in ubuntu "volumn control problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175887
<ubotu> New bug: #175888 in gnome-app-install (main) "Could use icon from icon theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175888
<ubotu> New bug: #175889 in openoffice.org (main) "unable to open in windows although saved in the right format?!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175889
<ubotu> New bug: #175890 in kdeaddons (main) "del.icio.us bookmark sidebar uses previous and not current url as bookmark when button "Post new" is used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175890
<ubotu> New bug: #113922 in vlc (universe) "vlc is potentially vulnerable to buffer overflow in specially crafted mp4 files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113922
<ubotu> New bug: #175892 in php5 (main) "php5 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.10 breaks session handling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175892
<ubotu> New bug: #175895 in pango1.0 (main) "missing copyright file/empty directories in /usr/share/doc/libpango1.0-{0,dev}" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175895
<ubotu> New bug: #175896 in synaptic (main) "importing package txt list: the formats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175896
<ubotu> New bug: #175897 in synaptic (main) "importing package txt list: the formats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175897
<ubotu> New bug: #175891 in curl (main) "[hardy] Drop libssh2-1-dev from Build-Depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175891
<ubotu> New bug: #175902 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox plays choppy sounds if visualization is enabled (jerky sounds stop then play then stop then play so on and so forth), Visualization doesn't show correctly sometimes blank. Rhythmbox Hangs/Lags/Crashes if visualzations size is set ot max." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175902
<ubotu> New bug: #175900 in agave (universe) "suggestions from wxBasic similar tool i coded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175900
<ubotu> New bug: #175901 in evince (main) "text garbled on printout of OOo PDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175901
<ubotu> New bug: #175903 in pidgin (main) "Unable to connect MSN/Gmail!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175903
<ubotu> New bug: #175904 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #175905 in lzma (universe) "move lzma from universe to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175905
<ubotu> New bug: #175911 in filezilla (universe) "Update filezilla to latest version 3.4.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175911
<ubotu> New bug: #175880 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175880
<ubotu> New bug: #175906 in ubuntu "Wrong Mirror Information for Malta Mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175906
<ubotu> New bug: #175907 in evolution (main) "On startup, evo claims the pop mailboxes can't be reached" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175907
<ubotu> New bug: #175909 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Administrator button fails to work in kde-settings and kcontrol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175909
<ubotu> New bug: #175913 in evolution (main) "Evolution keeps asking for an ok to delete messages in a search folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175913
<Gringo_> i've got a problem with my logitech MX1000 mouse. I've found here: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3939331&posted=1#post3939331 that i'm not alone with this issue. Where can I report this?
<paulduf> reading forum thread about MX1000 mouse
<bdmurray> evand: bug 175165 is interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175165 in ubiquity "Don't add removable drives to /etc/fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175165
<evand> I seem to recall a recent discussion on this.
 * evand digs
<paulduf> bug #156052 may have pinpoint by himself what caused a hang, but I would feel a bit bad to request normal files after such brighter than I could have done job.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156052 in ubiquity "gutsy ubiquity and partprobe hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156052
<ubotu> New bug: #175914 in ubuntu "can't update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175914
<ubotu> New bug: #175915 in xserver-xgl (universe) "No PAL-B support with xgl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175915
<evand> paulduf: looks like a kernel issue
<paulduf> evand: then should probably request usual files, and add a new task on Kernel, ok, I'll do that thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #175917 in nautilus (main) "cannot rename folders. cannot usually finish naming folders upon creation." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175917
<evand> bdmurray: what I was thinking of ended up being a different issue, I believe.  But I agree that this is still an interesting bug and I'm looking into it and the other bug it mentions.
<ubotu> New bug: #175918 in network-manager (main) "Automatic mode can be disabled, but not reenabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175918
<bdmurray> evand: okay, great.  bug 163643 seems to be about translations but they mention debian-installer for some reason
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163643 in ubiquity "[Gutsy] Some strings shows unstranslated, and can't be translated via Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163643
<paulduf> Gringo, bad numbers of buttons detected on MX1000 seems to have been reported in bug #98629, and I did not read yet about bug #123920.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98629 in xserver-xgl "12 mouse button sees as a 9 button one, when using Xgl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98629
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123920 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Bluetooth Keyboard/Mouse won't work in LiveCD" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123920
<evand> bdmurray:             # TODO cjwatson 2006-08-05: i18n
<evand> :)
<evand> so that's confirmable.  Not sure if there's an existing bug on the same issue though.
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<bdmurray> evand: If I recall correctly we talked about tagging some bugs based on the part of ubiquity involved - bug 163541 looks like it should be tagged partman.  Does that seem right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163541 in ubiquity "The "guided" installation option computes new size wrongly when it's going to shrink a NTFS partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163541
<evand> bdmurray: indeed
<ubotu> New bug: #175922 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Unneccessary build-depends on libglade2-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175922
<ubotu> New bug: #175923 in ubuntu "can't come out of screensaver when upgrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175923
<ubotu> New bug: #175924 in liferea (main) "error when initiating liferea. " Dropping view failed" " SQL: DROP VIEW view_wfdegkr"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175924
<ubotu> New bug: #175921 in network-manager (main) "Busylocks on wake from suspend with ipw2200 on WPA network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175921
<ubotu> New bug: #175920 in ubiquity (main) "[hardy] ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_locales()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175920
<ubotu> New bug: #175925 in evolution (main) "LDAP Autocomplete freezing Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175925
<keescook> pedro_: you did the verification on 116236 -- which PDF did you use for the testing?
<bdmurray> evand: Do you have any thoughts on bug 161861?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161861 in ubiquity "Gutsy installer creates a faulty menu.lst when a /boot/ partition is used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161861
<pedro_> keescook: the ones attached to the report
<keescook> pedro_: ah, you tried all of them?  heh, okay.
<pedro_> yep all
<keescook> okay -- I'm trying to sort out the issues involved.  It seems like this bug report predated the security updates that started causing other font problems.
<ubotu> New bug: #175926 in ksociograma (universe) "Please sync ksociograma 2.0.1-4+b1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175926
<pedro_> ouch...
<keescook> namely, 175573.
<keescook> but I haven't been able to reproduce any of the font issues.
<evand> hrm
<bdmurray> It seems wrong to me
<seb128> keescook: read the TESTCASE in the summary ;-)
<seb128> keescook: any of the recent pdf attached to #116236 was buggy on gutsy
<seb128> keescook: I tried like 6 of the example before uploading the gutsy-proposed change
<keescook> seb128: what's confusing is that this bug predates the security update -- and the patch for this bug is the same as the Debian fix for the security regression for the most recent libcairo uploads.
<seb128> keescook: right, I added the comment on the bug because I saw the debian bts patch was the same I used for the gutsy-proposed upload
<keescook> I'm very confused about what the security upload has broken -- especially since I can't reproduce those issues.
<ubotu> New bug: #175929 in ubuntu "MS-6833 BT module not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175929
<ubotu> New bug: #175930 in gnutls13 (main) "SSL_ERROR_ZERO_RETURN for no reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175930
<seb128> keescook: I'm not convinced the current security version still had a regression, looks like this guy is mixing it with the "standard" bug in gutsy
<keescook> seb128: I'm hoping so -- but it sounded like reverting the security update fixed his problems (in the original "libcairo is crashing firefox" bug)
<evand> yeah, that seems quite wrong
<evand> the assertion, that is
<ubotu> New bug: #175928 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-mouse-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175928
<ubotu> New bug: #175933 in ubuntu "Evolution crashes on opening calendar using Aurora Gtk engine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175933
<ubotu> New bug: #175934 in samba (main) "[gutsy] Wrong startup ordering in /etc/rc3.d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175934
<ubotu> New bug: #175935 in qink (universe) "Please sync qink 0.3.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175935
<ubotu> New bug: #175937 in qink (universe) "Please sync qink 0.3.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175937
<ubotu> New bug: #175939 in gdm (main) "black screen on reboot with restricted drivers and "desktop effects" enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175939
<ubotu> New bug: #175940 in nautilus-actions (universe) "I want to install a cd-rom and do not know how" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175940
<ubotu> New bug: #175941 in ubuntu "I want to install a cd-rom and do not know how" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175941
<ubotu> New bug: #175942 in rhythmbox (main) "rhytmbox never starts up the first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175942
<ubotu> New bug: #175944 in ubuntu "Problem connecting to OpenBSD 3.9 servers with kernel 2.6.22+" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175944
<bdmurray> evand: is bug 155194 really a ubiquity bug or is it mythbuntu specific?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155194 in mythbuntu "Typo: aesthic" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155194
<evand> bdmurray: mythbuntu specific
<bdmurray> so the ubuntu task is Invalid then correct?
<evand> bdmurray: no, because the file exists in ubiquity
<evand> ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu
<bdmurray> ah, cool
<evand> I generally just assign anything with mythbuntu and ubiquity to Mario, as he wrote the ubiquity code for that.
<bdmurray> Right, it showed up because the ubiquity task was still New.  I've confirmed it now.
<evand> ok
<bdmurray> What about bug 161123? Is that gnewsense specific?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161123 in ubiquity "gnewsense installation crashed with exit code -11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161123
<ubotu> New bug: #175948 in firefox (main) "Firefox locks up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175948
<ubotu> New bug: #175949 in libfile-basedir-perl (universe) "Please sync libfile-basedir-perl 0.03-0.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175949
<ubotu> New bug: #175953 in wengophone (universe) "[Hardy]Wengophone crashes with 'Aborted (core dumped)'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175953
<ubotu> New bug: #175954 in evolution (main) "'Send' -> ERROR... RCPT TO <name> failed: unknown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175954
<ubotu> New bug: #175955 in filelight (universe) "Please sync filelight 1.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175955
<ubotu> New bug: #175957 in cgoban (universe) "Please sync cgoban 1.9.14-13 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175957
<bdmurray> evand: Is there a substantial difference between the Gnome and KDE frontends for ubiquity?
<harrisony> if your debugging a core dump, would you ask for a backtrace?
<bdmurray> harrisony: that's not the ideal way to do it
<bdmurray> what bug is it?
<harrisony> bug 175953
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175953 in wengophone "[Hardy]Wengophone crashes with 'Aborted (core dumped)'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175953
<bdmurray> If it is on hardy I'm surprised apport didn't catch it
<bdmurray> Regardless they should look in '/var/crash' for a file with wengophone in the name
<harrisony> ah ok
<bdmurray> double-clicking on that file will cause apport to report the crash
<bdmurray> in Nautilus at least
<ubotu> New bug: #175960 in gnome-control-center (main) ""clock appears to be wrong" dialog prevents gnome session from starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175960
<ubotu> New bug: #175961 in gnome-panel (main) "NO FUNCIONA MI CORREO CON UBUNTU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175961
<pochu> lol
<bdmurray> I don't get it
<CarlF1> fresh install, first apt-get upgrade is spewing out a ton of errors - like /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:3542: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document  <sect categorycode="KDE">
<CarlF1> should I ignore it, or file a report?
<pochu> bdmurray: she said 'my mail doesn't work in ubuntu' :)
<pochu> CarlF1: it's reported in debian, let me find it
<pochu> Debian bug #455917
<ubotu> Debian bug 455917 in scrollkeeper "scrollkeeper: Parser errors during apt-get update or dpkg configure -a" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/455917
<pochu> CarlF1: feel free to report it in ubuntu too if it's not reported yet
<ubotu> New bug: #175962 in debian-installer (main) "[gutsy-jeos] install to LVM fails - lvm2 missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175962
<ubotu> New bug: #175963 in bash (main) "File name completion stops working after redirection operator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175963
<ubotu> New bug: #175964 in rdesktop (main) "Cannot cut and paste from Ubuntu Gutsy and Edgy to Windows (of any version)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175964
<bdmurray> pochu: that'll make it hard to get bug mail. ;)
<CarlF1> so I can ignore, right?
<pochu> bdmurray: rofl
<pochu> CarlF1: If you could report it in launchpad that would be great
<CarlF1> will do
<pochu> CarlF1: although it's not critical afaik ;)
<CarlF1> 175963 has all the odd digits in it ... :)
<pochu> bug 175963
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175963 in bash "File name completion stops working after redirection operator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175963
<pochu> WFM ^
<CarlF1> the number 175963 has all the odd digits 1,3,5,7,9
<harrisony> CarlF1: haha it does to
<ubotu> New bug: #163909 in evolution "Evolution: Password problem at startup (dup-of: 140460)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163909
<ubotu> New bug: #175966 in endeavour (universe) "Please merge endeavour 2.8.4-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175966
<ubotu> New bug: #175968 in xt (universe) "Please sync xt 0.9.1-8.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175968
<ubotu> New bug: #175969 in firefox (main) "[Gutsy] Untranslated strings in Help menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175969
<ubotu> New bug: #175970 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_supplicant does not log in /var/log/daemon.log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175970
<evand> bdmurray: In the interface, but the difference in code is mostly specific to the underlying toolkit
<evand> there are some exceptions, like that Johnathan implemented a partitioner UI bar for the KDE frontend and Colin and I haven't had time to do it in GTK
<bdmurray> evand: bug 153059 seems to be about that very UI bar
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153059 in ubiquity "Kubuntu installer - disk formatting progress bar sticks at 5%" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153059
<ubotu> New bug: #175971 in scrollkeeper (main) "scrollkeeper: Parser errors during apt-get update or dpkg configure -a" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175971
<CarlF1> pochu: anything I can add?
<bdmurray> CarlF1: did you link it to the upstream bug?
<CarlF1> in teh description.  is there a field for it?
<bdmurray> "Also affects . . . distribution"
<bdmurray> Then choose Debian and the url for the upstream bug
<evand> bdmurray: ah, by partitioner UI bar I mean colored blocks showing the partition table layout.  This bug probably touches both the GTK and KDE frontend, as the bit that's driving the progress bar doesn't know about the frontend.
<CarlF1> got it
<bdmurray> evand: okay, I think I understand now
<ubotu> New bug: #175972 in ttf-arphic-uming (main) "ttf-arphic-uming overrides user antialias settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175972
<bdmurray> evand: I also noticed that you wishlisted 151926 - should it be confirmed then?
<bdmurray> bug 151926
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151926 in myspell-sl "autopkgtest gutsy myspell-sl: erroneous package!" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151926
<bdmurray> um, bug 151296
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151296 in ubiquity "Upgrade system after Ubiquity install" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151296
<bdmurray> yeah, that's it ;)
<evand> yeah, sorry about that. Sometimes I do one and forget the other.
<evand> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> evand: okay, I've confirmed it then
<evand> thanks
<bdmurray> evand: is bug 154506 about casper or is it really ubiquity?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154506 in ubiquity "Ubutnu LiveCD "Install" icon confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154506
<ubotu> New bug: #175973 in checkgmail (universe) "Login failure as of 13 Dec 2007 (Australia)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175973
<evand> bdmurray: ubiquity.  The icon and text are in Ubiquity, casper just moves it.
<bdmurray> evand: bug 154863 seems to show hd errors in the syslog - am I reading that right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154863 in ubiquity ""installer crashed" installing Grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154863
<evand> bdmurray: it looks that way
<ubotu> New bug: #175977 in prelink (universe) "Sync prelink 0.0.20071009-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175977
<ubotu> New bug: #175974 in nemiver (universe) "gconf schema not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175974
<ubotu> New bug: #175975 in kdebase (main) "kmenu has duplicate entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175975
<ubotu> New bug: #175979 in gproftpd (universe) "Please merge gproftpd 8.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175979
<ubotu> New bug: #175980 in gnome-panel (main) "Manager of photos F-Spot, With problems on having closed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175980
<bdmurray> evand: bug 135370 seems to be fixed based off the last comment would you agree?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135370 in ubiquity "[gutsy tribe-5] installer stops at 'creating a filesystem' because of mount.ntfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135370
<ubotu> New bug: #175982 in ubuntu "Kdesktop in Kubuntu Hardy shows / icons rather than icons from /home/'usr'/Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175982
<ubotu> New bug: #175983 in ubuntu "Different keys clear cell contents in Windows vs. Linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175983
<ubotu> New bug: #175985 in dillo (universe) "Please sync dillo 0.8.5-4.1+b1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175985
<ubotu> New bug: #175986 in compiz (main) "if compiz is enabled, using mouse wheel over desktop switches desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175986
<bdmurray> evand: I found a bug with "IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device" in one of the log files.  What is the best way to proceed with that?
<CarlFK> the graphical installer dialog looks like it is about 600 px high, which means if the box is running 800x600, the upper and lower bars cause the "Next" button to be hidden.  bug?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: Yes, that's a known issue
<CarlFK> bug #117322
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117322 in ubiquity "Cant install via gui with 800 X 600 resolution (dup-of: 38442)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117322
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38442 in ubiquity "Ubiquity dialogues too large for 800x600 display" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38442
 * persia notes that it also doesn't work with 1024x600 or wider screens
<CarlFK> heh "This is the most ignored bug"
<ubotu> New bug: #175988 in net-tools (main) "netstat lacks -W wide columns option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175988
<ubotu> New bug: #175990 in mednafen (universe) "FTBFS on powerpc" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175990
<ubotu> New bug: #175991 in ttb (universe) "Sponsor ttb_0.9.4-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175991
<ubotu> New bug: #175992 in qgis (universe) "New QGIS version with full Python support was released on 2007-10 - please update packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175992
<ubotu> New bug: #175995 in gparted (main) "Crippling Gparted 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175995
<ubotu> New bug: #175999 in ubuntu "Please sync vbetool (1.0-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175999
<ubotu> New bug: #175998 in mailping (universe) "Please merge mailping 0.0.4-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175998
<ubotu> New bug: #176000 in libgdal-grass (universe) "Please sync libgdal-grass 1.4.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176000
<ubotu> New bug: #176002 in synaptic "synaptic dialogs steal focus from other applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176002
<ubotu> New bug: #176001 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird desktop icon is bigger than Firefox desktop icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176001
<ubotu> New bug: #176003 in network-manager (main) "defaults to deactivating NICs that don't support carrier detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176003
<ubotu> New bug: #176004 in xfce4-terminal (main) "merge xfce4-terminal 0.2.8-2ubuntu1 (main) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176004
<ubotu> New bug: #176005 in gtk-vnc (universe) "Please sponsor gtk-vnc_0.3.0 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176005
<nanley> Can anyone give me pointers on....
<nanley> Bug #175436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175436 in ubuntu "Heron LiveCD fails to identify nVidia 8400 GS on Sony Vaio SZ" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175436
<ubotu> New bug: #176007 in vinagre (universe) "Please sponsor vinagre_0.4 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176007
<nanley> anyone?
<ubotu> New bug: #176008 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176008
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-13
<ubotu> New bug: #176010 in xine-lib (main) "libxine1 is listed as a dependency of itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176010
<ubotu> New bug: #176011 in php5 (main) "Please merge php5 5.2.4-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176011
<ubotu> New bug: #176013 in php5 (main) "Please package php5-gmp" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176013
<ubotu> New bug: #176014 in casper (main) "Do not eject the CD if an ISO image is used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176014
<ubotu> New bug: #176015 in quagga (main) "BGP MD5 support regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176015
<ubotu> New bug: #176016 in ubuntu "Top line in window flickers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176016
<bdmurray> thekorn: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #176017 in compiz (main) "compiz wont work with xrandr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176017
<ubotu> New bug: #176019 in partman-auto-loop (main) "Disk images might be generated on the Windows side" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176019
<ubotu> New bug: #176021 in ubuntu "No available method to perform web conference desktop sharing - impossible to use web conferencing to promote Ubuntu Desktop without using another OS that supports desktop sharing for web presentations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176021
<ubotu> New bug: #176026 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Please merge meta-gnome2 2.18.3.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176026
<ubotu> New bug: #176027 in ubuntu "Please sync libsvg (0.1.4-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176027
<H264> is all the excitement over?
<H264> hey, it's greg-g :)
<greg-g> heh, hey
<H264> do I know you from somewhere?
<H264> ;)
<greg-g> yeah, a couple windows over ;)
<H264> (tabs in my case)
<H264> so what project needs the most Java help?
<greg-g> I'm not sure
<H264> oh, hey, there's bdmurray from the Oregon team :)
<greg-g> H264: you from Oregon?
<H264> yeah
<greg-g> cool
<H264> met bdmurray at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/GutsyReleaseParty
<ubotu> New bug: #176029 in x11-xserver-utils (main) "Please sync x11-xserver-utils (7.3+2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176029
<ubotu> New bug: #176030 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "X keyboard settings differ from Gnome keyboard settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176030
<ubotu> New bug: #176038 in gcc-defaults (main) "malloc scribbles on the stack of newly-compiled programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176038
<ubotu> New bug: #176041 in ubuntu "No option for duplex in print dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176041
<ubotu> New bug: #176044 in ubuntu "Firefox print margins default to zero, pages clipped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176044
<ubotu> New bug: #176047 in ubuntu "No Sound ATI IXP SB400 AC'97" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176047
<evand> bdmurray: re: ENOSPC.  I fixed that recently, so probably "fix committed"
<evand> bdmurray: re: already fixed.  Yeah, it appears that way.  We had weird ntfs-3g issues for a while there that were fixed.
<bdmurray> evand: I lost the bug but I'll keep that in mind
<evand> sorry about not replying earlier.  I had to bolt for a function at 4:30pm.
<evand> ok
<H264> bdmurray: do you know of Java something that needs a little help?
<bdmurray> H264: I'm not quite sure what you mean
<bdmurray> evand: that's alright I think we got through a fair bit of the new ones
<H264> bdmurray: I mean I like to think that I can program alright in Java, I'm looking for something that needs help with that language
<H264> though Java is not used that much in Linux in general
<bdmurray> H264: You might look for bugs with the bitesize tag
<H264> on launchpad?
<bdmurray> Yeah, I'll get you a url
<H264> <--newb
<H264> lol
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<bdmurray> I don't know how to find packages that are written in java though
<H264> what does bitesize mean?
<bdmurray> "This bug is easy to fix and good for new contributors."
<H264> ah, ok
<bdmurray> additionally some have a inverted red cross by them - that means mentoring is offered with the bug
<H264> well, instead I could pull out my C book and figure out C to a better level instead
<H264> s/ instead//g
<ubotu> New bug: #176048 in ikvm (universe) "Merge ikvm 0.34.0.4-2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176048
<greg-g> or learn python and be able to work with a lot of the apps in ubuntu
<bdmurray> So, that list is one way to get started.
<H264> though it'd be a little harder for me and C to get along; but I'm sure some sort of mutual agreement could be worked out
<H264> greg-g: too late, I'm already committed to Ruby instead of other languages of that class
<persia> H264: If you really want to do Java, you can get a likely list of packages that are in Java from `apt-cache rdepends java2-runtime`
<persia> With that, you can look for bugs in each package, and see what you can do.
<greg-g> why committ yourself to a strict set of languages?  YOu are just limiting yourself?
<bdmurray> wow persia that's awesome
<greg-g> take that last ? off
<H264> greg-g: yes. I am limiting myself to what I can handle... lol
<persia> bdmurray: The trick is finding the common runtime for a given language class.  For Java, that likely only gets ~70%, but a similar search for perl or python is much closer to correct.
<greg-g> H264: are you learning ruby right now? if not, you should switch to python
<H264> greg-g: if it makes you feel batter I have not done anything in ruby yet... one thing at a time
<evand> bdmurray: indeed.  Thank you and everyone else that participated today.  This was very, very helpful.
<H264> greg-g: it's too late though, I already have all my ruby books on the shelf, don't want to spend more money
<greg-g> H264: heh, ok
<greg-g> I came in at the end and got a few of the NEW bugs for ubiquity :)
<H264> greg-g: right now I have my hands full thinking about C/Objective-C
<greg-g> had to do my part
<greg-g> H264: I assume for a class?
<H264> no
<H264> for fun :)
<greg-g> weirdo
<greg-g> who does C for fun?
<H264> all programming so far has been for fun
<H264> LOL
 * greg-g waves g'night
<H264> greg-g: nice try though... good night :)
<greg-g> :)
<H264> persia: would you suggest trying to be a low level help for Java based programs right now? Or would you suggest learning more C first?
<H264> I feel like doing something, but like always have a hard time making up my mind... lol
<persia> H264: I suggest doing what you find most enjoyable, and addressing as many bugs as you can.  If you want to do Java, and can fix some of the outstanding bugs, that'd be great.  If you want to learn more C, and want to look at C bugs & stacktraces as part of your study, that's good too.  IF you have time to do both, that's even better.
<H264> well, I suppose a peek at some Java ones would not hurt...
<H264> ah, only one package is showing... lol.. java2-runtime
<H264> to the C benchpress I go
<persia> H264: Sorry about that: I'll find you a more useful list
<H264> first, ice cream :)
<harrisony> oo ice cream
 * persia laments the environment
<persia> H264: Try apt-cache rdepends java-gcj-compat
<H264> mmm
<H264> yummy ice cream
<H264> persia: thanks
<crimsun> well, that was silly.
<crimsun> latest alsa-driver/hardy upload will fix several outstanding volume issues on resume-from-*
<crimsun> moral: I shouldn't source-munge on a plane.
<persia> H264: If that doesn't work, try "java-virtual-machine" (the documentation is confusing to me as to which is correct, and when)
<H264> persia: well, azureus and eclipse are showing, so something must be right
<H264> I'm updating my teams wiki first, so I can use that tab :)
<ubotu> New bug: #176052 in kdebindings (main) "python-dcop fails to connect if at first dcopserver didn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176052
<ubotu> New bug: #176054 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Sound appears to play in totem but no sound comes out of the speakers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176054
<persia> H264: There you go.  You can check the bugs for any of the packages show from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>/+bugs and get a list to start.
<H264> persia: however I'm running 64bit and don't have a 32bit install, so I can't really test anything I might do
<H264> 64bit Java sucks big time
<persia> Erm?  Works for me.
<H264> esp. in the applet area of Java
<H264> persia: azureus crashes when I tried to open it
<persia> H264: I thought that bug got fixed a few weeks ago.  Does it still happen?
<H264> persia: I have not tried it recently though
<H264> hmm
<H264> I suppose I could try it again
<H264_laptop> I'll keep the chat here
<H264> persia: yeah, I still get a bunch of errors...
<H264> persia: I think I will just work on C
<ubotu> New bug: #176059 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin deselects directory when clicking on location bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176059
<ubotu> New bug: #176060 in network-manager-applet (main) "[hardy] Please update network-admin calls dropping gksu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176060
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #176063 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "plasma crashed with SIGSEGV in Plasma::LayoutItem::setManagingLayout()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176063
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #176065 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176065
<ubotu> New bug: #176067 in gnome-screensaver (main) "system was locked, after unlocking a crash occur" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176067
<ubotu> New bug: #176071 in glibc (main) "missing libmemusage.so and memusage.sh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176071
<ubotu> New bug: #176075 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "plasma crashed open some apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176075
<ubotu> New bug: #176077 in ubuntu "touchpad " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176077
<ubotu> New bug: #176081 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 cat't install on MSI VR330X notebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176081
<ubotu> New bug: #176084 in jadetex (main) "Please sync jadetex 3.13-9  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176084
<ubotu> New bug: #176088 in firefox (main) "cypress.com site makes PC almost freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176088
<ubotu> New bug: #176090 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "wlan led not working on sony vaio sz6n50" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176090
<ubotu> New bug: #176091 in ubuntu "random freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176091
<ubotu> New bug: #176092 in ubuntu "Evolution address book crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176092
<ubotu> New bug: #176093 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with SIGSEGV in EmbedPrivate::Init()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176093
<ubotu> New bug: #176094 in ubuntu "nvidia fx5200 pci - ubuntu not starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176094
<coNP[uni]> bug 176085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176085 in malone "subscribing someone should send a notification email right away" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176085
<coNP[uni]> ubuntu bug 176085
<seb128> coNP[uni]: that's the right bug
<coNP[uni]> seb128: cool, do you still need sponsors?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> no, I've upload rights
<coNP[uni]> I mean for this bug :)
<coNP[uni]> Reviewers & sponsors.
<seb128> what do you mean?
<coNP[uni]> The previous bug
<seb128> which one? the "subscribing someone should send a notification email right away"?
<coNP[uni]> Sure
<seb128> that's a launchpad bug
<seb128> not a lot to sponsor there
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the question sorry
<coNP[uni]> Sorry. I guess I misunderstood the last comment of dholbach about bug 174467
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174467 in gnome-schedule "Please sponsor gnome-schedule-1.2.1 into Hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174467
<seb128> coNP[uni]: he's adding comments so people get mailed
<seb128> coNP[uni]: because of the "launchpad doesn't mail when subscribed" he subscribed sponsors but those didn't get mails so they don't know they have something to sponsor
<coNP[uni]> Okay, I understand that now
<seb128> ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #176096 in openoffice.org (main) "PopUp for Conditional Formatting is not opening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176096
<ubotu> New bug: #176097 in firestarter (universe) "Reboot required to remove firwewall rules after removing firestarter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176097
<ubotu> New bug: #176098 in ubuntu "installation fails loading Gnome (GF 6600)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176098
<ubotu> New bug: #176101 in ubuntu "Laptop with USB wireless keyboard & mouse and external screen " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176101
<ubotu> New bug: #176103 in gnome-applets (main) "Installing updates (first time Ubuntu run)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176103
<ubotu> New bug: #176104 in slocate (main) "package slocate 3.1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176104
<ubotu> New bug: #176105 in openoffice.org (main) "tabs in text box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176105
<ubotu> New bug: #176106 in evolution (main) "evolution does not start (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176106
<ubotu> New bug: #144926 in cgoban (universe) "cgoban crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144926
<ubotu> New bug: #176107 in gcompris (main) "Edubuntu error (think it was at gcompris)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176107
<ubotu> New bug: #176110 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no sound with atiixp, codec timeout - driver not loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176110
<ubotu> New bug: #176108 in ubuntu "After installing ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon I get /dev/scd0 does not exist when opening the CDRW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176108
<ubotu> New bug: #176109 in hal (main) "Device Manager shows "?" char instead of the "(C)" char (copyright) or maybe the "TM" (trademark) char" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176109
<ubotu> New bug: #175989 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175989
<ubotu> New bug: #176111 in ecryptfs-utils (universe) "Please sync ecryptfs-utils 30-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176111
<ubotu> New bug: #176112 in linux (main) "Suspend-to-ram does not work in loop-installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176112
<ubotu> New bug: #176113 in puppet (universe) "puppet client always exits on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176113
<ubotu> New bug: #176114 in kdebase (main) "[Konqueror 3.5.8] Ad Block Plus doesn't work after list upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176114
<ubotu> New bug: #176115 in openoffice.org (main) "calc will not open .ods file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176115
<ubotu> New bug: #176117 in vim (main) "vim-tiny crashes while opening file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176117
<ubotu> New bug: #176119 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-doc None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-doc.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176119
<ubotu> New bug: #176120 in wine (universe) "wine crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_initialize_minimal_internal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176120
<ubotu> New bug: #176121 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic 2.6.22-14.37 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176121
<ubotu> New bug: #176122 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Fails to install new image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176122
<ubotu> New bug: #176123 in compiz (main) "package compiz-gnome 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: попытка перезаписать /usr/share/compiz/gconf.xml, который уже имеется в пакете compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176123
<ubotu> New bug: #176124 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-image-generic 2.6.22.14.21 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176124
<RainCT> bug 176085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176085 in malone "subscribing someone should send a notification email right away" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176085
 * Hobbsee wonders why
<persia> It does (at least for me)
<persia> (or did, and I didn't notice it stopping)
<seb128> persia: do you get a summary of the bug?
<seb128> persia: usually you get comments after subscribing, but not mail "you have been subscribed to this bug"
<persia> seb128: No, I get the last comment on the bug.
<seb128> only when somebody change a setting no?
<seb128> like the importance, assignee, etc
<persia> seb128: Sometimes I get comments that are weeks or months old with no other changes.
<seb128> well, that's the case when a bug is reassigned
<seb128> or when you are assigned to it
<seb128> or when somebody change a setting
 * persia tests
<seb128> but if you just subscribe somebody without doing any other change you should get no mail, at least that's what we noticed
<persia> seb128: I'll let you know when the next batch of bugmail goes out.
<ubotu> New bug: #175931 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175931
<ubotu> New bug: #176125 in procps (main) "Ubuntu should activate the IPv6 privacy extension by default (echo 2 >/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/use_tempaddr)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176125
<persia> seb128: As is nearly always the case, you are entirely correct, and I have a mistaken impression due to unreproducible circumstances.
<ubotu> New bug: #176128 in ubuntu "Terminal not loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176128
<ubotu> New bug: #176129 in liferea (main) "[hardy] liferea quits with: assertion failed: (!itemlist_priv.guids)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176129
<dthacker> I'm looking at 175684, it looks like Dolphin is doing the right thing to me,  Anybody want to take look?
<persia> bug #175684
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175684 in dolphin "dolphin does not keep selected file on dir list update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175684
<dthacker> If new files came in to the directory, wouldn't you want your select cancelled?
<dthacker> or is that just me?
<persia> dthacker: Could be fairly frustrating if you have a process that regularly spits logs to a log directory, and someone is using dolphin to select chunks of them to copy to various archive locations.  One could argue this should be scripted, but...
 * dthacker nods
<dthacker> I'll just see if I can re-produce proceed from there. tnx persia
<ubotu> New bug: #176116 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176116
<ubotu> New bug: #176131 in gnome-cups-manager (universe) "installing hplip and cups install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176131
<ubotu> New bug: #176132 in ubuntu "Resume from suspend fails both with Intel and i810 drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176132
<ubotu> New bug: #176134 in libplexus-utils (universe) "please sync libplexus-utils (1:1.4.8-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176134
<ubotu> New bug: #176133 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "TSSTcorp SN-S082D DVD-drive not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176133
<ubotu> New bug: #176135 in kde4base "kde4 startupconfig missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176135
<ubotu> New bug: #176136 in maven2 (universe) "please sync maven2 (2.0.8-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176136
<ubotu> New bug: #176137 in ubuntu "Compiz on gutsy: window title bar opens behind top menu bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176137
<ubotu> New bug: #176138 in venkman (universe) "Merge venkman 0.9.87.2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176138
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #176140 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Pleas sync en_GB translations from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176140
<ubotu> New bug: #176142 in ubuntu "Please sync virt-manager (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176142
<ubotu> New bug: #176139 in avalon-framework (multiverse) "Please move package to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176139
<ubotu> New bug: #176148 in efax-gtk (universe) "Please sync efax-gtk 3.0.15-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176148
<ubotu> New bug: #176147 in usbmount (universe) "Update maintainer field in version 0.0.14.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176147
<bdmurray> thekorn: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #156372 in gcal (universe) "gcal crashed with SIGSEGV in stpcpy()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156372
<ubotu> New bug: #157893 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157893
<ubotu> New bug: #176149 in gnomebaker (universe) "GnomeBaker error for Import Session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176149
<ubotu> New bug: #176150 in gtk-vnc (universe) "Please sponsor gtk-vnc_0.3.1 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176150
<ubotu> New bug: #176152 in kdebase (main) "cancelling massive konqueror file operations does not cause konqueror to properly cease disk operations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176152
<ubotu> New bug: #176153 in gnome-power-manager (main) "system halts during hibernate and resume until key/mouse press/action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176153
<ubotu> New bug: #176151 in gtk2-ex-formfactory (universe) "Fix watch file for gtk2-ex-formfactory" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176151
<ubotu> New bug: #176154 in erlang (universe) "request to update erlang compiler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176154
<ubotu> New bug: #176155 in ghc6 (universe) "request to update haskell ghc compiler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176155
<ubotu> New bug: #176157 in ubuntu "Thunar can not paste, if xclipboard is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176157
<ubotu> New bug: #176158 in ubuntu "[apt-get update] Gutsy multiverse backports problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176158
<ubotu> New bug: #176159 in system-config-printer (main) "hp psc printer1110 set up completed.printer not connected message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176159
<ubotu> New bug: #176161 in lintian (main) "bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176161
<ubotu> New bug: #176163 in rosegarden (universe) "Merge rosegarden 1.6.0 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176163
<ubotu> New bug: #176165 in openoffice.org (main) "Fehler beim Drucken. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176165
<ubotu> New bug: #176166 in amarok (main) "Tray icon is lost when tray is restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176166
<ubotu> New bug: #176167 in kdepim (main) "knotes tray icon is not restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176167
<ubotu> New bug: #176169 in kdebase (main) "Tray icon is lost when tray is restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176169
<ubotu> New bug: #176172 in ubiquity (main) "Impossible to install ubuntu without internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176172
<ubotu> New bug: #176173 in thunar (main) "Please merge thunar 0.9.0-2 (main) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176173
<ubotu> New bug: #176174 in xfce4-panel (main) "panel does not pick up changes to the monitors with xrandr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176174
<ubotu> New bug: #176177 in lua5.1-policy (universe) "[Sync request] Sync lua5.1-policy (17) from Debian (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176177
<ubotu> New bug: #176179 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Writer crashes/hang on Wizard use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176179
<ubotu> New bug: #176175 in linux-ftpd-ssl (universe) "Please merge linux-ftpd-ssl_0.17.18+0.3-9.1 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176175
<ubotu> New bug: #176180 in libbtctl (main) "Please sync libbtctl 0.9.0-2  (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176180
<ubotu> New bug: #176182 in ubuntu "bar at top of windows is tiny" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176182
<thekorn> bdmurray: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #174741 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-3.0 crashes [@StacktraceTop:nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2::CallSetWindow]" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174741
<bdmurray> thekorn: I was wondering if you had seen the +bugs-text listing but looking at the p-l-b text branch code it looks like it
<thekorn> bdmurray: yes, buglist in the text-mode uses +bugs-text
<bdmurray> thekorn: Also does bughelper need to be modified to use the text interface?
<thekorn> bdmurray: it should not, but maybe the code of bugnumbers/bughelper/buginfo needs some kind of optimization
<thekorn> bdmurray: just fixed the issue with the duplicates-list
<thekorn> and added bug.date_reported
<bdmurray> thekorn: great, thanks!  did you see my last message about bug.duplicate ?
<thekorn> yes,
<thekorn> but there is nothing wrong with this function,
<thekorn> the get_duplicate-function is used to create the bug.duplicate_of-property
<thekorn> 'print bug.get_duplicate()' is equal to 'print bug.duplicate_of'
<bdmurray> okay, I think I understand now
<bdmurray> Sorry about that
<bdmurray> In regards to using bugnumbers I run into this right away with p-l-b-text
<bdmurray> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bdmurray>   File "./bugnumbers", line 22, in <module>
<bdmurray>     from launchpadbugs.html_buglist import sort
<thekorn> ohhh,
<thekorn> line 22 has to be:
<thekorn> from launchpadbugs.lphelper import sort
<thekorn> if you use text.dev
<thekorn> bdmurray: i'm going to create a branch of bughelper using text.dev next weekend
<bdmurray> okay, great
<ubotu> New bug: #176181 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free1()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176181
<thekorn> bdmurray: ok, created new bughelper branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/bughelper/text.dev
<ubotu> New bug: #176185 in synaptic (main) "GIMP has relased new versions, The Synapic databases should be updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176185
<persia> -.++-
<CarlFK> where do I submit a patch for bug #38442 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38442 in ubiquity "Ubiquity dialogues too large for 800x600 display" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38442
<CarlFK> it is 10 lines, I could just paste it into a comment
<ubotu> New bug: #176187 in firefox (main) "firefox on ubuntu 7.10 very very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176187
<ubotu> New bug: #176188 in thunderbird (main) "The message containing link to internet not selectable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176188
<ubotu> New bug: #176189 in thunderbird (main) "The message containing link to internet not selectable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176189
<bdmurray> CarlFK: you can add it as an attachment and check the this is a patch checkbox
<bdmurray> CarlFK: or run it by evand in #ubuntu-installer
<ubotu> New bug: #176190 in synaptic (main) "can't update Gutsy 64 amd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176190
<Fu86> Does anyone understand #176188 ?
<bdmurray> bug 176188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176188 in thunderbird "The message containing link to internet not selectable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176188
<bdmurray> Fu86: I think it means if an e-mail has a hyperlink in the body they can't click on it and have it launch in Firefox
<Fu86> ah!
<bdmurray> so questions about what their default browser and desktop environment would be useful
<ubotu> New bug: #176192 in eterm (universe) "Candidate for version 0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176192
<Fu86> what is bug #176192 for a bug-type?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176192 in eterm "Candidate for version 0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176192
<Fu86> is this really a bug?
<Fu86> (sorry for my lame questions ... I just want to learn the "process" and contrute something in bug-report maintaining
<Fu86> *contribute
<bdmurray> Fu86: I'm looking at that bug you mentioned now
<bdmurray> I think that person is trying to get the eterm package updated
<Fu86> ah
<RainCT> Fu86: that's just to get the debdiff into the spnsorship queue
<wolfger> #110842
<greg-g> bug 110842
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110842 in ubuntu "kde login fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110842
<greg-g> :)
<wolfger> thanks for the assist, Greg.
<wolfger> (un)fortunately, I figured out the answer to the question I was about to ask :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #176194 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox jamendo plugin cannot load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176194
<ubotu> New bug: #176195 in metacity (main) "escape key keyboard shortcuts do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176195
<ubotu> New bug: #176197 in ubuntu "keyboard stops working acer aspire 5610z " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176197
<ubotu> New bug: #176198 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-bin fails to install in a chrooted environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176198
<wolfger> should bug 116518 be invalid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116518 in ubuntu "KDE 3.5.7 upgrade removes "split window" Konqi feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116518
 * RainCT thinks so
<ubotu> New bug: #176199 in ubuntu "a lot of problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176199
<RainCT> wow, descriptive summary
<RainCT> heh
<wolfger> lol
<wolfger> root password? What's he doing with a root password?
<ubotu> New bug: #176200 in update-manager (main) "[hardy] A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176200
<void^> the reason for (1) is related to (2) i bet ;)
<wolfger> so... that bug is just unsolvable. At the minimum, it needs to be 4 separate bugs
<wolfger> or 3 bugs and a request for assistance in the forums
 * RainCT is tempted to suggest that the bug might be related to human stupidity :P
 * wolfger was similarly tempted
<wolfger> but we must be nice
<wolfger> 3,4, and 5 sound like genuine potential issues
<RainCT> sure. a luck that there's the CoC heh
<ubotu> New bug: #176201 in arts (main) "lib instead of lib32 in artsdsp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176201
<Fu86> hehe :)
<Fu86> whats happened with those "bug"-reports?
<Fu86> marked as "unresolvable" ?
<Fu86> or just deleted?
<RainCT> is it possible to delete bugs? :P
<wolfger> shouldn't be
<blueyed> Why would sudo report that it must be setuid root? It should be already..!?
<blueyed> But I agree: it have to be separate bug reports.
<blueyed> Is anyone triaging it already?
<wolfger> RainCT called it first, but if he's not doing it, I will
<RainCT> wolfger: go on ;)
<blueyed> wolfger: haha ;)
<Fu86> whats the "invalid"-status for?
<blueyed> Fu86: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<RainCT> Fu86: well.. for bugs that are.. not valid ;)
<Fu86> like this one? :)
<blueyed> yes.
<ubotu> New bug: #176202 in icon-slicer (universe) "Candidate for version 0.3-1ubuntu1" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176202
<ubotu> New bug: #176203 in ia32-libs (universe) "add libartsdsp ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176203
<ubotu> New bug: #176204 in totem (main) "totem movie player stuck in fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176204
<wolfger> I can't figure what to do with bug 118617. Sounds like a wish list type of "bug".
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118617 in ubuntu "There is no control panel for touchpad in Kubuntu Feisty." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118617
 * RainCT looks
<RainCT> I'm not sure neither
<blueyed> wolfger, RainCT: look at the original desc, it seems there's no issue anymore.
<RainCT> ubuntulove perhaps
<RainCT> and wishlist
<wolfger> well, the "bug" is that he couldn't find a KDE app to control his touch pad
<blueyed> RainCT: there's a control panel: it just is not available by default, as far as I understand it.
<blueyed> ah.. I see..
<RainCT> blueyed: isn't the bug about that there should be a KDE app for that?
<wolfger> so as I see it, it's a Kubuntu-wishlist sort of deal, but I don't know how to triage that
<blueyed> yes. But what's the point?! Maybe point him to gtk-qt-engine?
<blueyed> wolfger: assign it to the kubuntu team and set it as wishlist I'd say.
<blueyed> Maybe even clarifying the title, so dumb people like me get it straight.. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #176206 in adept (main) "Adept_manager crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176206
<wolfger> blueyed: there is no "wish list" status... That's under Importance, I believe? Which I can't change.
<blueyed> wolfger: ok, will do. Have you submitted any changes?
<wolfger> on this bug? No.
<blueyed> wolfger: and you don't have anything to submit? I'm asking, because we could interfere.
<wolfger> nope. I cancelled out as soon as you asked
<ubotu> New bug: #176208 in debsecan (universe) "debsecan crashed with IOError in write() (dup-of: 124468)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176208
<ubotu> New bug: #176209 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gpp4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176209
<ubotu> New bug: #176210 in update-manager (main) "unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176210
<wolfger> blueyed: thanks for the help.
<blueyed> you're welcome :)
<ubotu> New bug: #176211 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] coot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176211
<blueyed> wolfger: good response to the multiple-bugs bug.
<wolfger> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #176212 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] clipper" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176212
<ubotu> New bug: #176213 in ubuntu "eth0 init failed because dhcbdb not running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176213
<ubotu> New bug: #176217 in ubuntu "Help Found terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176217
<ubotu> New bug: #176218 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mmdb" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176218
<ubotu> New bug: #176219 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ssm" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176219
<wolfger> If the bug reporter no longer has the problem (switched from Feisty to Gutsy) do we mark that "invalid" then? (no debug info has been given yet)
<wolfger> Bug 109248
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109248 in kde-hal-device-manager "KDE/HAL does not detect Video Disk DVD, no window pops up (Kubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109248
<bdmurray> wolfger: if there isn't enough to determine the root cause of the bug Invalid is the right way to go
<ubotu> New bug: #176221 in gedit (main) "can not download updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176221
<ubotu> New bug: #176222 in network-manager-applet (main) "network settings can't be changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176222
<ubotu> New bug: #176223 in gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 (multiverse) "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse has x256 dependency broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176223
<ubotu> New bug: #176226 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "postinst has special debug code conditioned on the presence of files in /home" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176226
<ubotu> New bug: #176227 in ubuntu "Taskbar shows a floppy icon near icon for korganizer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176227
<ubotu> New bug: #176228 in gnome-desktop (main) "Not a bug. Wanda the Fish misquote." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176228
<ubotu> New bug: #176229 in nautilus (main) "Janelas extendidas, exageradamente" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176229
<ubotu> New bug: #176235 in kdepim (main) "Events quadrupled spontaneously in korganizer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176235
<ubotu> New bug: #176237 in mozilla-firefox "firefox crashes while on youtube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176237
<ubotu> New bug: #176238 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "No Sound with Inspiron 6000d Gusty - ICH6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176238
<ubotu> New bug: #176239 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "[hardy] Java applications and applets crash at [libjvm.so+0x5c9e31]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176239
<ubotu> New bug: #176240 in ubuntu "Shutdown/reboot window hangs up." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176240
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-14
<ubotu> New bug: #176241 in minicom (main) "minicom cannot detect the width of a CJK character" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176241
<ubotu> New bug: #176242 in synaptic (main) "synaptic cannot add repositories in grafic mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176242
<ubotu> New bug: #172758 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172758
<ubotu> New bug: #176244 in openafs (universe) "openafs-kernel-module: doesn’t build for hardy kernel 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176244
<ubotu> New bug: #176045 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "nvidia driver crashing." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176045
<ubotu> New bug: #176249 in grub (main) "Grub ignores device.map when booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176249
<ubotu> New bug: #176250 in evince (main) "Part of page disappears at certain zoom levels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176250
<ubotu> New bug: #176251 in gnupg2 (main) "Can't Import VeriSign Root CA Certificate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176251
<ubotu> New bug: #176253 in update-manager (main) "'E:Malformed line 85 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176253
<ubotu> New bug: #176255 in ubuntu "Theme manager save dialouge doesnt work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176255
<ubotu> New bug: #176256 in ubuntu "Can't install software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176256
<ubotu> New bug: #176264 in ubuntu "Changing workspaces with desktop effects enabled crashed metacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176264
<ubotu> New bug: #176271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "major throughput difference (between upload and download) when using iwl3945" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176271
<ubotu> New bug: #176272 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Freeverb3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176272
<ubotu> New bug: #176273 in hal (main) "USB key dmcrypt/LUKS, not properly unmounting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176273
<ubotu> New bug: #176274 in ubuntu "Desktop disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176274
<ubotu> New bug: #176275 in pidgin (main) "unable to send messages with google talk, receive xmpp message error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176275
<ubotu> New bug: #176276 in gnome-mplayer (multiverse) "Please sponsor gnome-mplayer_0.5.3 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176276
<ubotu> New bug: #176277 in xine-lib (main) "amarok is not installable on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176277
<ubotu> New bug: #176278 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Rivendell (radio broadcast automation)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176278
<ubotu> New bug: #176279 in ubuntu "Gnome upper and lower bars feeze after login to session with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176279
<ubotu> New bug: #176280 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor misidentifies Pentium 4 CPU as Pentium III" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176280
<ubotu> New bug: #176286 in adept (main) "Problems with apt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176286
<ubotu> New bug: #176299 in openais (main) "INTERFACE_MAX is not proper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176299
<ubotu> New bug: #176301 in apparmor (main) "Should provide a flag to disable ptrace()/LD_PRELOAD" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176301
<ubotu> New bug: #176303 in checkgmail (universe) "checkgmail does not connect anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176303
<ubotu> New bug: #176311 in ubuntu "ACPI Error [...] AE_NOT_FOUND -> Frequency scaling not working at all on C2D T7500" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176311
<ubotu> New bug: #176313 in gnome-app-install (main) "Software installation from add/remove fails if network was down during ubuntu installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176313
<ubotu> New bug: #176316 in ubuntu "Trash validation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176316
<ubotu> New bug: #176317 in acpi-support (main) "id event not recognized by acpi event rules on HP530" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176317
<ubotu> New bug: #176318 in libcairo (main) "X applications crash after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176318
<ubotu> New bug: #176319 in zabbix (universe) "Zabbix Icons don't exist after apt-get install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176319
<ubotu> New bug: #176320 in ubuntu "netperf can not be built successfully in Hary alpha1 due to sched.h changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176320
<ubotu> New bug: #176321 in fvwm-crystal (universe) "crystal-fvwm files are encoded in iso-8859" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176321
<ubotu> New bug: #176323 in nautilus (main) "offset of screen will not offset the nautilus desktop icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176323
<ubotu> New bug: #176324 in php5 (main) "Constant segfaults in php5-cgi 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176324
<ubotu> New bug: #176325 in network-manager (main) "Network manager loses settings on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176325
<ubotu> New bug: #176326 in ubuntu "Wont' work with KVM switch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176326
<ubotu> New bug: #176327 in f-spot (main) "Panel applets being rendered while viewing slideshow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176327
<ubotu> New bug: #176329 in acpi (main) "Thinkpad R50e does not Suspend to Ram if external hub is connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176329
<harrisony> Can someone help me, im looking at an apport bug and the retrace failed but the stacktrace looks good. It says in the HowToTriage guide that I should remove the CoreDump.gz, how do I do that
<Kmos> harrisony: check /var/crash directory and upload you crash report
<Kmos> *your
<Kmos> try to double-click on it
<Kmos> to see if apport send it to launchpad
<harrisony> Kmos: its regarding an already reported bug (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/175428 if your part of ubuntu-bugcontrol)
<Kmos> harrisony: do you want to remove CoreDump.gz from bug report ?
<harrisony> Kmos: yes, its not my report but I cant figure out how to remove CoreDump.gz
<Kmos> harrisony: in front of Bug Description title you don't have a little pen ?
<Kmos> harrisony: forget that.. in the Bug attachments column
<Kmos> you have (edit) in front of each file ?
<ubotu> New bug: #176331 in gksu (main) "inotify displays when gksu screen is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176331
<ubotu> New bug: #175428 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175428
<harrisony> Kmos: sorry i went to have dinner, thats it, thanks for your help
<Kmos> harrisony: np :)
<ubotu> New bug: #176332 in amarok (main) "amarok does not work with pulseaudio [hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176332
<ubotu> New bug: #175858 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay() (dup-of: 175428)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175858
<ubotu> New bug: #104722 in ubuntu "Cannot find /usr/bin/esd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104722
<ubotu> New bug: #111417 in ubuntu "System settings app crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111417
<ubotu> New bug: #114626 in ubuntu "Whenever system theme is changed the Kde Panel moves itself to the left side of the screen. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114626
<ubotu> New bug: #114922 in ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.22-2 generic fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114922
<ubotu> New bug: #124958 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() (dup-of: 116881)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124958
<ubotu> New bug: #127043 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in strverscmp() (dup-of: 116881)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127043
<ubotu> New bug: #176333 in ike (universe) "ike: FTBFS in hppa arch + missing dependancy between ike and ike-qtgui" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176333
<ubotu> New bug: #176335 in hal (main) "eam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176335
<ubotu> New bug: #150342 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150342
<ubotu> New bug: #176336 in glade-3 (main) "Property Number of pages of GtkNotebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176336
<ubotu> New bug: #176337 in gnome-control-center (main) "Configuration of default mixer tracks is ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176337
<ubotu> New bug: #176338 in icewm (universe) "Icewm does not give whole desktop for maximized windows after re-login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176338
<ubotu> New bug: #176339 in gnome-libs (universe) "Updates have broken GNOME on Ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176339
<ubotu> New bug: #176340 in ubuntu "[Hardy]Last Debian merge has broken the gstreamer and Amarok packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176340
<ubotu> New bug: #176341 in ubuntu "ambiguity on disk repartitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176341
<ubotu> New bug: #176342 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox no response" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176342
<ubotu> New bug: #176343 in ubuntu "migration introduction on liveCD is wrong about partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176343
<ubotu> New bug: #176346 in ubuntu "_usr_share_system-config-printer_applet.py.1000.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176346
<ubotu> New bug: #176347 in kdebase (main) "KDM local DoS with user images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176347
<ubotu> New bug: #176349 in ubuntu "_usr_bin_automatix.py.0.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176349
<ubotu> New bug: #149393 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with TypeError in __cmp__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149393
<ubotu> New bug: #175535 in ubuntu "Alternate installer fails to install a bootloader with RAID1 and LVM over RAID5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175535
<ubotu> New bug: #176351 in ubuntu "Evolution lacks sync plugin for Blackberry 7730" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176351
<Kmos> MOTU Q&A session in 6 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> New bug: #176344 in powernowd (main) "[gutsy] cpufreq no longer working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176344
<Kmos> MOTU Q&A session currently in #ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> New bug: #176356 in gnome-games (main) "package gnome-cards-data 1:2.20.0.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: prøver å skrive over «/usr/share/gnome-games-common/cards/bonded.svg», som også finnes i pakken gnome-games-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176356
<ubotu> New bug: #176357 in ubuntu "computer acts sluggish after sitting idle for hours, screen refresh very slow, sometimes cannot complete request to do whatever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176357
<ubotu> New bug: #176358 in ubuntu "Fails to boot with init=/bin/sh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176358
<ubotu> New bug: #176360 in ubuntu "[Kubuntu7.10]Adjusting Gamma parameter in system->display settings messes up the xorg.conf. Display defaults to lowest resolution on rebooting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176360
<ubotu> New bug: #176361 in kaffeine (main) "[hardy alpha] kaffeine crashes X with intel video driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176361
<ubotu> New bug: #176362 in wxmaxima (universe) "This app should be in Education menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176362
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> Bim.  Bam.  Bop.
<bddebian> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #176363 in ubuntu "i cant find teh games i downloaded from synaptic package manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176363
<ubotu> New bug: #176364 in ubuntu "OpenOffice Impress crash with glibc invalid pointer message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176364
<ubotu> New bug: #176365 in kdebase (main) "Replace the "K" menu logo with the Kubuntu logo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176365
<ubotu> New bug: #176368 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.86 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176368
<ubotu> New bug: #176367 in nautilus (main) "gstreamer extra plugins(ugly set) not gettin installed on gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176367
<ubotu> New bug: #176369 in sbackup (universe) "sbackupd.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 155018)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176369
<ubotu> New bug: #176370 in ubuntu "[gutsy kernel disk scheduler] tasks that use disk heavily starve other tasks of disk access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176370
<ubotu> New bug: #72669 in ubuntu "No way of marking duplicate specifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72669
<ubotu> New bug: #176371 in gnome-panel (main) "hang in restart and shut down the ps3, also cannot start the screen and graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176371
<ubotu> New bug: #176372 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ktorrent-kde4 from extragear" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176372
<greg-g> what the heck, is this LP spam? there is a mp3 attached to bug #72669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72669 in ubuntu "No way of marking duplicate specifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72669
<Hobbsee> greg-g: i'd...say so
<ubotu> New bug: #176374 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "[gutsy] Compiz Fire vs Burn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176374
<ubotu> New bug: #176375 in totem (main) "no sound on totem playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176375
<ubotu> New bug: #176379 in monster-masher (universe) "Please sync monster-masher (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176379
<ubotu> New bug: #176377 in xorg-server (main) "Frequent crashes on i915GM (Thinkpad X41)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176377
<ubotu> New bug: #176380 in ubuntu "Black Screen after Login with Asus P5K/Intel E4500/NVidia 8600GTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176380
<ubotu> New bug: #176382 in ruledispatch (universe) "[Sync request] Sync ruledispatch (0.5a.svn20070626-3) from Debian (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176382
<ubotu> New bug: #176383 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Success by GUI fail by command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176383
<ubotu> New bug: #176385 in lirc (main) "CommandIR compiled, but not listed as 'Supported' Driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176385
<ubotu> New bug: #176386 in irda-utils (main) "irda-setup (irda-utils) does not detect irda chipset on Dell Latidude D820" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176386
<ubotu> New bug: #176389 in dvgrab (universe) "dvgrab-3.01 for ubuntu gutsy (amd64): getopt() problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176389
<ubotu> New bug: #176391 in rhythmbox (main) "Sony Lyric plugin fails to load: missing python-glade2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176391
<ubotu> New bug: #176392 in ubuntu ""Sans Italic" is noticably thinner than "Sans"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176392
<ubotu> New bug: #176395 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine blocks sound card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176395
<ubotu> New bug: #176378 in tracker (main) "tracker-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176378
<ubotu> New bug: #176398 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree doesn't affect Firefox's ability to play Flash files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176398
<ubotu> New bug: #176400 in openoffice.org2 "Indent info not saved in .doc format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176400
<ubotu> New bug: #176403 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy's "Tasks" feature should be disabled by default to prevent user confusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176403
<ubotu> New bug: #176404 in ubuntu "Nvidia on board audio not using speakers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176404
<ubotu> New bug: #176407 in update-manager (main) "gonome-orca install(upgradable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176407
<ubotu> New bug: #176413 in gnome-games (main) "Can't leave fullscreen in Aisleriot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176413
<ubotu> New bug: #176411 in texlive-bin (main) "[Sync request] Sync texlive-bin (2007.dfsg.1-2) from Debian (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176411
<alex-weej> bug #175646
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175646 in notification-daemon "Notification summaries should not be parsed as markup" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175646
<ubotu> New bug: #176416 in courier (universe) "maildrop / courier-maildrop packages for 6.06LTS not compiled for mysql use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176416
<Fu86> what package affects bug #176404 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176404 in ubuntu "Nvidia on board audio not using speakers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176404
<Fu86> Is this really related to the nvidia-driver? I thought nvidia is just graphic-stuff
<ubotu> New bug: #176418 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin freezes when right clicking idle user for y!msgr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176418
<ubotu> New bug: #176417 in gnome-system-monitor (main) ""System" tab should have Ubuntu branding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176417
<mgunes> Fu86, nvidia's nforce chipsets also do audio
<mgunes> it's not related to the nvidia video driver; you should ask the reporter what their specific chipset is
<Fu86> mgunes: I search for the chipset ... should i post what i found?
<mgunes> what did you find?
<Fu86> standard specs from Acer
<ubotu> New bug: #176421 in wireshark (universe) "editcap (part of wireshark) fails to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176421
<mgunes> I'm not sure I understand how it's relevant
<Fu86> what do you mean by specific chipset?
<mgunes> AFAIK the nforce chipset has many versions; there's no info on which one the bug reporter has
<Fu86> NVIDIA® GeForce? Go 6100 Chipset
<mgunes> are you the reporter of the bug?
<Fu86> this is build in the Acer Aspire 9300 he mentioned
<Fu86> no
<Fu86> i just want to help :)
<mgunes> it may not be
<mgunes> laptop configurations often vary, even within the same model
<Fu86> oh
<mgunes> it's best to get the info straight from the reporter
<Fu86> good to know
<Fu86> yes
<mgunes> the bug certainly isn't in nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new; those are the X drivers
<ubotu> New bug: #176422 in ubuntu "USB mouse intermittently disconnected and reconnected by software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176422
<ubotu> New bug: #176423 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus corrupts file name with year last modified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176423
<Fu86> how do you know (i just want to learn)
<mgunes> apt-cache search nvidia-glx
<mgunes> the nvidia driver consists of the X and kernel modules. the X module is in nvidia-glx, and the kernel module is in linux-restricted-modules
<mgunes> (the proprietary nvidia driver, that is)
<Fu86> ah, thanks!
<mgunes> I'd say the bug has to do either with linux-restricted-modules, or alsa; looks more like alsa, but I don't know if the nvidia kernel module has anything to do with audio
<Fu86> linux-restricted-modules is just a meta-package, right?
<mgunes> yes
<mgunes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#head-72518773e1add85bc1bfd3091149987adab22308
<Fu86> cool, thanks!
<mgunes> for restricted modules, if the user is using gutsy it's linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22
<mgunes> you're welcome
<Fu86> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems i read:
<Fu86> ...Also, be sure to include the following information to your report. Please be sure to add each file as a separate attachment: uname -a > out ....
<Fu86> why is this necessary to attach the information as files?
<ubotu> New bug: #176426 in ubuntu "wireless gamepad has extra axis - not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176426
<ubotu> New bug: #176427 in firefox (main) "no tooltips under ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176427
<ubotu> New bug: #176429 in adept (main) "Adept will not install ia32-libs-gtk/sdl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176429
<greg-g> Fu86: So the comments are not extremely long and make the emails to people subscribed to the bug unneededly large
<Fu86> oh i see
<ubotu> New bug: #176434 in geany (universe) "Geany tabs when I press space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176434
<ubotu> New bug: #176435 in twill (universe) "python-twill missing a dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176435
<ubotu> New bug: #176439 in ubuntu "Desktop freezes opening firefox before wireless is connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176439
<ubotu> New bug: #176442 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbEnableDisableControls() (dup-of: 157881)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176442
<ubotu> New bug: #125780 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (dup-of: 144903)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125780
<ubotu> New bug: #176445 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kmldonkey-kde4 from extragear" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176445
<ubotu> New bug: #176447 in gajim (universe) "gajim crashes at startup (KeyError)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176447
<ubotu> New bug: #176448 in grub (main) "System with 3ware 9650SX raid cant book from PATA drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176448
<greg-g> I hate it when my system can't book
<ubotu> New bug: #147498 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV in r300DestroyTexObj() (dup-of: 144634)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147498
<ubotu> New bug: #176453 in kdegames (main) "kreversi by default uses diffuculty 1, but puts high scores under difficulty 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176453
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-15
<ubotu> New bug: #176457 in totem (main) "totem hangs when source does not respond" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176457
<harrisony> ylinuxbox
<harrisony> oops, wrong chan
<ubotu> New bug: #176458 in ubuntu "Please sponsor deskscribe_0.4.2 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176458
<ubotu> New bug: #176459 in ubuntu "gtk-window-decorator uses incorrect font-hinting settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176459
<ubotu> New bug: #176460 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kfax-kde4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176460
<ubotu> New bug: #176461 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes near end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176461
<ubotu> New bug: #176463 in wine (universe) "New version: wine 0.9.51" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176463
<nanley> Bug #117424 - Anyone know what to do with this (easy)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117424 in desktop-effects "missing some content of windows" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117424
<ubotu> New bug: #176465 in gedit (main) "unable to save, too many open files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176465
<nanley> Bug #117424 - Anyone know what to do with this (easy)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117424 in desktop-effects "missing some content of windows" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117424
<ubotu> New bug: #176467 in gnomescan (universe) "Sponsor gnomescan_0.4.1-0ubuntu4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176467
<ubotu> New bug: #176470 in glom (universe) "Please sponsor glom_1.6.6 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176470
<ubotu> New bug: #176471 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kopete-cryptography" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176471
<ubotu> New bug: #176472 in netatalk (universe) "netatalk silently fails to start at boot, manual start OK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176472
<ubotu> New bug: #176475 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Empty Trash does not empty ~/.local/share/Trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176475
<ubotu> New bug: #176477 in brltty (main) "Please upload merged brltty 3.9-5ubuntu1 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176477
<ubotu> New bug: #176478 in file-roller (main) "Regression: Can't make tar archives [Hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176478
<ubotu> New bug: #176479 in slocate (main) "After installing 8.04, automatic updates couldn't update slocate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176479
<ubotu> New bug: #176480 in gnome-orca (main) "Please upload new gnome-orca revision 2.21.3-0ubuntu2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176480
<ubotu> New bug: #176482 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TermLauncher Applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176482
<ubotu> New bug: #176484 in tracker (main) "Spelling mistake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176484
<ubotu> New bug: #176485 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Parcellite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176485
<ubotu> New bug: #176486 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Cairo Composite Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176486
<ubotu> New bug: #176487 in openoffice.org (main) "Problems with libhsqldb-java/openoffice - can't install openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176487
<ubotu> New bug: #176488 in firefox (main) "switch page direction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176488
<ubotu> New bug: #176489 in ubuntu ""rm" command should send files to trash instead of being destructive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176489
<Hobbsee> *sigh*
<ember> LOL
<ubotu> New bug: #176490 in gnome-applets (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176490
<ubotu> New bug: #176491 in elfutils (universe) "Please merge elfutils 0.128-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176491
<ubotu> New bug: #176494 in kdetoys (main) "Kweather reports network unavailable on Feisty Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176494
 * persia wonders how the idea that posting "me too" to a bug report was helpful got started.
<Burgundavia> persia: the crazy idea that it helped "prove" a bug exists
<persia> Burgundavia: Yes, but for a bug with 11 duplicates and several apport reports?
<persia> I can understand a second person setting "confirmed" or confirming the behaviour in a comment, but yet another "me too" just seems extra.
<ajmitch> persia: adding to a forum thread will bump it to the top, so that mentality spills over
<persia> ajmitch: Ah.  That makes sense.  Thanks.
 * ajmitch has seen forum posts where the only content was 'bttt'
<persia> ajmitch: Is that supposed to expand to something, or was it just random?
 * persia doesn't use forums much, if that doesn't show
<ajmitch> 'bump to the top'
<persia> Ah.  Isn't there some sticky feature for that?
<ajmitch> but that requires a forum moderator to set :)
<ajmitch> this is mob democracy at work
<persia> Right.  Maybe if I ignore forums more, they will go away, and I can return to blissful ignorance.
<ajmitch> it's worth a try
<ubotu> New bug: #176497 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-browser is described as a dummy package, but provides useful functionality" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176497
<ubotu> New bug: #176498 in ubuntu "rhythmbox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176498
<ubotu> New bug: #176499 in ubuntu "Screensaver/Powermode Crashes Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176499
<ubotu> New bug: #176500 in ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176500
<ubotu> New bug: #176503 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome segfault on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176503
<ubotu> New bug: #176504 in ubuntu "[hardy] scroll wheel on synaptic mouse pad doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176504
<ubotu> New bug: #176505 in ubuntu "Ubuntu destroy himself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176505
<ubotu> New bug: #176506 in ubuntu "I was unable to install automatix." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176506
<ubotu> New bug: #176507 in ubuntu "[hardy] RTL8185L will not connect to any router" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176507
<ubotu> New bug: #176508 in gnome-nettool (main) "wireless self-reconnect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176508
<ubotu> New bug: #176509 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent window icon and title missing/wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176509
<ubotu> New bug: #176511 in boost (main) "libboost-regex-dev depends on libicu36-dev" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176511
<ubotu> New bug: #176512 in gimp-help (main) "English help page has a Spanish paragraph" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176512
 * Hobbsee rejects that
<Hobbsee> yay, automatix
<persia> At this point, don't even the automatix devs agree that everything useful is integrated into Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> persia: no
<Hobbsee> persia: besides, arnieboy would never admit to that.
<persia> Hobbsee: Now I'm confused.  Looking at the site, it seems it is now all pointers to our repos, and some links to upstream binary blobs.  What am I missing?
 * persia doesn't use automatix, but wants it to be non-harmful
<Hobbsee> persia: whether true or not, arnieboy would never admit to that anwyay.
<persia> Hobbsee: That may be true :)  The complete rewrite for Gutsy seems incompatible with the old, bad, way of doing things, and I thought we were close to having addressed the need.  Perhaps there's still a bit to go :(
<stgraber> http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1558
<stgraber> the changelog looks good, I don't know if what's said here is right though
<persia> stgraber: No idea.  I remember several people working with the automatix devs maybe two or three weeks before that post to try to get it to work properly with the repos and not break things.  I had thought that everyone was happy with the results, but maybe it would benefit from another glance for hardy.
<persia> In my opinion, there is a reasonable place for a nice GUI to install a selected subset of interesting applications, as long as it doesn't break anything, and does it in policy-compliant ways.
<Hobbsee> so, where is the source???
<stgraber> I remember jtbl was at UDS and I saw at least one Automatix BOFs was organized there, so let's hope Automatix will no longer break the system on Hardy ...
<persia> That's a good question.  it used to be downloadable, but since the license argument (around feisty release), it seems to have gone away.
<Hobbsee> stgraber: i wouldn't bet it actually fixes the broken behaviour
<Hobbsee> just hides it
 * persia notes that it would be nice if the automatix team included an email address in their Maintainer header
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Hobbsee> persia: you've seen ^, i take it?
<persia> Hobbsee: Yes.  My understanding is that the new gutsy automatix is a rewrite to address that review.  I'm not endorsing automatix, but I'd rather it was fixed rather than just being complained about.
<persia> (and maybe it is fixed)
<ubotu> New bug: #176517 in firefox (main) "Firefox and la centrale.fr web site" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176517
<Hobbsee> persia: can you point me to the source?
 * Hobbsee can't even appear to see it.
 * Hobbsee knows that they have refused to distribute the source before
<persia> Hobbsee: The only source I could find was wrapped in http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/gutsy/main/binary-amd64/automatix2_2.0.2-7.10gutsy_amd64.deb (or choose the architecture of your choice).  It's python (although not new-python-policy compliant)
<Hobbsee> that's not source.  that's binary.
<Hobbsee> persia: is the thing under the gpl?
<persia> Hobbsee: It's python source.  It's under the GPL, but distributing the source in a debian-binary-format package is GPL acceptable.
<Hobbsee> it is?
<Hobbsee> strange.
<persia> Hobbsee: Sure.  GPL doesn't care about Debian formats.  GPL only cares that the source code is available to the end-user.
<ubotu> New bug: #176518 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Administrator Mode does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176518
<persia> I don't know.  My python-foo isn't up to it, but it looks like it mostly either depends on the repos, or just grabs things like acrobat reader or picasa from upstream and installs in /opt (which would be the right place).
<persia> s/foo/fu
 * Hobbsee notes that distributing acrobat reader isn't really lega.
<Hobbsee> l
<persia> Hobbsee: Distributing it isn't legal.  Distributing a tool that automates installation from upstream is legal.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<persia> The point being, I'd rather see a clean, good, automatix-like thing to grab the troublesome binary blobs than either including them in multiverse or including lots of different installers, with different sets of bugs.  Not that automatix does it right: I don't know python well enough to have an opinion, but that there may be use for such a tool.
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<ubotu> New bug: #176521 in gnusim8085 (universe) "New upstream version available (1.3.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176521
<ubotu> New bug: #176523 in update-manager (main) "An unresolved problem running partial upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176523
<ubotu> New bug: #176522 in update-manager (main) "mise a jours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176522
<ubotu> New bug: #176524 in update-manager (main) "An unresolved problem running partial upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176524
<ubotu> New bug: #176525 in nautilus (main) "Title bar and location don't change after unmounting removable media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176525
<ubotu> New bug: #176528 in ubuntu "volumen keys dosen't works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176528
<ubotu> New bug: #176530 in epiphany-browser (main) "on logging and opening a certain site it sshows-web error please contact administrator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176530
<ubotu> New bug: #176532 in alsa-driver (main) "Asus P5E-V audio on hdmi does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176532
<ubotu> New bug: #176533 in update-manager (main) "update dash_0.5.4-3ubuntu1_sparc.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176533
<ubotu> New bug: #176535 in firefox (main) "Error: uncaught exception: Permission denied to get property Window.MLoaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176535
<ubotu> New bug: #176537 in ubuntu "my  /dev/scd0 is no more in cdrom but disk group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176537
<ubotu> New bug: #176538 in ubuntu "Cannot burn DVD on Matshita UJ-841D drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176538
<ubotu> New bug: #176539 in firefox (main) "SITE DOES NOT APPEAR PROPERLY" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176539
<ubotu> New bug: #176542 in ubuntu "Wireless PCMCIA with rt61 still doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176542
<ubotu> New bug: #176544 in ubuntu "gnome-power-manager: (user) suspend failed on Toshiba Portege R500" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176544
<ubotu> New bug: #176545 in linux-meta (main) "leak reported by gspca_core.c driver for webcams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176545
<ubotu> New bug: #176546 in udev (main) "/dev/mixer has wrong group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176546
<ubotu> New bug: #176547 in gdm (main) "show actions menu tooltip is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176547
<ubotu> New bug: #176548 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] MyPaint" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176548
<ubotu> New bug: #176550 in slgtk (universe) "[Sync request] Sync slgtk (0.7.2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176550
<ubotu> New bug: #176552 in ubuntu "Gnome DVD burning application fails without error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176552
<ubotu> New bug: #176553 in powertop (main) "Powertop reports that CPU state is C0 100% of the time, regardless of number of wakeups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176553
<ubotu> New bug: #176554 in slang-slirp (universe) "[Sync request] Sync slang-slirp (1.9.3.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176554
<ubotu> New bug: #176557 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus segfaults after icon-theme cache reading in endless loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176557
<Matt__> hey i was wondering if any one has any xpereince installing ubuntu on vista
<pochu> Is that possible?
<pochu> O.o
<persia> pochu: Isn't there a windows installer?
<pochu> Not included in the Ubuntu live-cd yet, AFAIK
<ubotu> New bug: #176559 in udev (main) "udev doesn't create symlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176559
<ubotu> New bug: #176561 in ubuntu "100% disk usage lead to unusable system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176561
<mattwalston> I can see that this was intentional but maybe something worth addressing... on an ltsp system it modifies the dhcpd3-server init script to use /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf  Is this good behavior?
<persia> mattwalston: I'm not sure about exactly how ltsp does things, but I know that it needs some additional dhcp settings to boot over the network, which most dhcp installations don't require, and suspect that is the reason for the adjustment.
<mattwalston> persia: but another way to examine would be that an admin doing a netboot environment should be able to set the necessary 3 dhcp options
<persia> mattwalston: Likely, but that would fail the works-out-of-the-box test.  Maybe there's a more elegant solution (but I really don't know much about LTSP)
<mattwalston> persia: true, but for me i spent an hour looking for other faults before finding the 3 lines in the init that screwed it up
<persia> mattwalston: If you have a better idea, I'd suggest filing a wishlist bug with a patch describing your solution for the developers to review.
<persia> mattwalston: That sounds like it fails the works-out-of-the-box test in the other direction :)  Definitely file a bug (if one doesn't already exist)
<mattwalston> persia: i think i will, probably a dpkg config script of some kind
<mattwalston> persia: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #176567 in libimage-exiftool-perl (universe) "Package not updated to production release (7.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176567
<ubotu> New bug: #176570 in libxml-libxml-perl (main) "upgrade from feisty to gutsy fails (amd64) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176570
<ubotu> New bug: #176569 in ubuntu "Audio in .mov plays at wrong speed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176569
<ubotu> New bug: #176571 in firefox (main) "youtube & ubuntu & firefox freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176571
<ubotu> New bug: #176572 in ubuntu "Symlinked template generates symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176572
<ubotu> New bug: #176573 in migration-assistant (main) "Migration Assistant doesn't carry over playlists (iTunes, WMP, Foobar, Winamp)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176573
<ubotu> New bug: #176575 in openoffice.org (main) "chart scale dialog restricts precision of min/max to 2 digits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176575
<ubotu> New bug: #176576 in celestia (universe) "package celestia-kde None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/celestia-kde.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/celestia/data/asteroids.ssc', which is also in package celestia-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176576
<ubotu> New bug: #176577 in ubuntu "Issue with firefox freezing up with flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176577
<ubotu> New bug: #140568 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY] firefox crashed [@pthread_mutex_lock] [@?? from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so] (dup-of: 94021)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140568
<ubotu> New bug: #176584 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176584
<ubotu> New bug: #176585 in libversion-perl (universe) "dependency problem with libversion-perl-0.7400 on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176585
<ubotu> New bug: #176586 in nautilus (main) "[nautilus] confusion between XQuery and SVG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176586
<ubotu> New bug: #176587 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set in kernel 2.6.22-14-sparc64-smp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176587
<ubotu> New bug: #176588 in ubuntu "speaker-test -D surround40: "Sample format not available for playback"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176588
<ubotu> New bug: #176589 in compiz (main) "compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176589
<ubotu> New bug: #176592 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Gutsy AMD64 synaptic install Flash - nope." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176592
<ubotu> New bug: #176594 in ubuntu "sound doesn't work on my asus m2400n laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176594
<ubotu> New bug: #176595 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash every time I go to http://www.howtoforge.com/editing_pdf_files_pdfedit_ubuntu_feisty (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176595
<ubotu> New bug: #176596 in ubuntu "after kde4 start all things are white" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176596
<ubotu> New bug: #176600 in timidity (universe) "package timidity 2.13.2-16ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176600
<ubotu> New bug: #176598 in ubuntu "the distro starts with acpi=off only and goes up in too much time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176598
<ubotu> New bug: #176599 in firefox (main) "Cursor location is goofy when changeing tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176599
<ubotu> New bug: #176602 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Unable to connect to WEP encrypted network when using iwl3945 module (but success when using ipw3945)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176602
<ubotu> New bug: #176603 in totem (main) "Resizing audio to "1:1" causes sidebar to shrink too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176603
<ubotu> New bug: #176606 in ubuntu "firefox ignores "browser.display.background_color"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176606
<ubotu> New bug: #176607 in gnome-translate (universe) "schema file installed in the wrong location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176607
<ubotu> New bug: #176611 in ubuntu "Unable to exit fullscreen mode in rdesktop with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176611
<ubotu> New bug: #176614 in totem (main) "split dual screen in movie player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176614
<ubotu> New bug: #176615 in digikam (main) "sync digikam 0.9.3~rc1-1 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176615
<ubotu> New bug: #176617 in ubuntu "7.10 wireless interface unreliable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176617
<ubotu> New bug: #176619 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 1: Package python-pyatspi (not) autoremovable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176619
<ubotu> New bug: #176620 in kipi-plugins (main) "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.5~beta1-3 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176620
<ubotu> New bug: #176621 in logjam (universe) "logjam can't read song data from rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176621
<ubotu> New bug: #176622 in logjam (universe) "Logjam 4.5.3-2 never made it to the gutsy repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176622
<ubotu> New bug: #176623 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor documentation is ancient, needs updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176623
<ubotu> New bug: #176625 in rhythmbox (main) "No Sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176625
<ubotu> New bug: #176624 in xfce4-utils (main) "Sponsor: xfce4-utils_4.4.2-3ubuntu2" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176624
<ubotu> New bug: #176627 in dolphin (main) "Crash when pressing 'back' button while renaming in details view." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176627
<ubotu> New bug: #176628 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "On hardy, firefox doesn't load flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176628
<ubotu> New bug: #176629 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.86 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176629
<ubotu> New bug: #176631 in ubuntu "No Sound on Toshiba Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176631
<penguin42> Can someone with an x86 and a parallel port (but no printer) just try a few things to help me confirm if a bug is just my machines problem or more general?
<penguin42> hohum
<ubotu> New bug: #176634 in evince (main) "Evince not printing PDFs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176634
<ubotu> New bug: #176635 in tilp (universe) "Please merge tilp 6.80-5 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176635
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-16
<ubotu> New bug: #176636 in update-cluster (universe) "package update-cluster None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176636
<ubotu> New bug: #176637 in ubuntu "Request for inclusion of new package photoml" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176637
<ubotu> New bug: #176639 in firefox (main) "H&R Block and Turbotax does not acknowledge newest version of firefox." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176639
<ubotu> New bug: #176640 in gdm (main) "multiple password entry request by gdm with thinkfinger PAM module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176640
<ubotu> New bug: #176641 in ubuntu "SanDisk SD Memory Card doesn't work in card reader, Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176641
<ubotu> New bug: #176597 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashed with DBRunRecoveryError in key)()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176597
<dickfacemanx> are all the freaking bugs that was in 7.10 when it was released fixed?
<dickfacemanx> have they fixed that suspend/resume bug yet?
<dickfacemanx> that bug is annoying...
<ubotu> New bug: #176645 in pq (multiverse) "improve package description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176645
<ubotu> New bug: #176643 in ubuntu "SoundBlater 5.1 digital soundcard doesn't work all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176643
<ubotu> New bug: #176647 in ubuntu "add and remove programs has a broken package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176647
<ubotu> New bug: #176648 in hal (main) "Impossible to change screen brightness on iMac (white)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176648
<ubotu> New bug: #176650 in ubuntu "Gutsy hangs in Presario w/ bcm 43XX MAC suspend fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176650
<ubotu> New bug: #176651 in fillets-ng (universe) "Please upgrade to 0.8.0-pre2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176651
<ubotu> New bug: #176652 in skencil (universe) "[Hardy] skencil.py crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176652
<ubotu> New bug: #176653 in ia32-libs (universe) "8.04 ia32libs 2.2ubuntu1 breaks libpcre.so.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176653
<ubotu> New bug: #176654 in yum (universe) "Yum doesn't find files in /usr/share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176654
<ubotu> New bug: #176655 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (Kubuntu 7.04 => 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176655
<ubotu> New bug: #176656 in ubuntu "Concord Eye Q Duo 2000 USB Digital Camera Doesn't Work in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176656
<ubotu> New bug: #176658 in ubufox (main) "ubufox icon could be cleaner" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176658
<ubotu> New bug: #176659 in mpd (universe) "Please merge mpd 0.13.0-5 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176659
<ubotu> New bug: #176660 in im-switch (main) "im-switch: Upgrade problem from dapper to gutsy/hardy" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176660
<ubotu> New bug: #176662 in ubuntu "Cannot perform search on mounted disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176662
<ubotu> New bug: #176664 in bluez-gnome (main) "System-Preferences-Bluetooth Preferences menu item name is redundant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176664
<ubotu> New bug: #176666 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176666
<ubotu> New bug: #176667 in ubuntu "Failed to create gutsy live by using live helper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176667
<ubotu> New bug: #176668 in wireless-tools (main) "Irrespective of Managed/Roaming mode, I always have to restart networking to get wpa working after boot." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176668
<ubotu> New bug: #176669 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "Please merge gnome-main-menu 0.9.8.svn.20070430-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176669
<ubotu> New bug: #176670 in pype (universe) "pype imports old wx, fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176670
<ubotu> New bug: #176671 in ubuntu "Graphics very slow following Hardy Heron Alpha 1 upgrade on Intel 945 chipset." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176671
<ubotu> New bug: #176672 in ubiquity (main) "Infinity loop while searching of ports.ubuntu.com's mirrors for countries, except "GB"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176672
<ubotu> New bug: #176674 in ubuntu "no network connection in Recovery Mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176674
<yuriy> bdmurray: i keep getting emails telling me that my membership in bugsquad is about to expire
<yuriy> (and to ping you about it)
<ubotu> New bug: #176675 in apt (main) "apt-transport-https: Errors with private repository and GPG keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176675
<ubotu> New bug: #176677 in vmware-server (partner) "package vmware-server 1.0.4-1gutsy2 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176677
<ubotu> New bug: #176678 in firefox (main) "Startup page for firefox states "Welcome to Ubuntu 7.10!" when it should say "Welcome to Ubuntu 8.04 (alpha 1)!" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176678
<ubotu> New bug: #176679 in sound-juicer (main) ""File name" preference not working as described" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176679
<ubotu> New bug: #176681 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "KDE4 slightly breaks KDE3 mime types" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176681
<persia> bug #163122
<persia> bug #163120
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163122 in ubuntu "add firmware-addon-dell to Ubuntu" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163122
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163120 in ubuntu "add firmware-tools to Ubuntu" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163120
<ubotu> New bug: #176685 in ubuntu "Xine cannot play DVDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176685
<persia> bug #152650
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152650 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] MuseScore" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152650
<ubotu> New bug: #176686 in sane-backends (main) "Old Primax scanner support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176686
<ubotu> New bug: #176687 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Hardy]Status of display brightness not displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176687
<ubotu> New bug: #176688 in gdm (main) "gdm complains about missing locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176688
<ubotu> New bug: #176689 in xfce4-terminal (main) "[hardy]incorrect drawing of the window" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176689
<ubotu> New bug: #176690 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115.0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176690
<ubotu> New bug: #176692 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_structure_from_string()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176692
<persia> bug #146783
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146783 in smplayer "[gutsy] smplayer dependency on mplayer conflicts mplayer-nogui" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146783
<pochu> persia: I'm curious what's your criterion to hilight bugs :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #176694 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "kfmclient-kde4 wrapper script neglects to pass arguments to KDE4 kfmclient" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176694
<persia> pochu: I ask in here to check the summary and status of bugs.  Mostly during sponsoring & review, to verify someone has the right bug numbers in the changelog.
<persia> Of course, this is shamelessly taking advantage of the lack of discussion.  I should probably be asking ubotu directly.
<pochu> persia: ah, ok :)
<persia> pochu: Why, did you just notice that there didn't seem to be any specific relationship between the bugs?
<pochu> persia: I thought they were needs-packaging bugs, until I saw the last one, a conflict in dependencies :)
<persia> pochu: It's Monday (somewhere: not here yet), so needs-packaging will be common for the next day or so.  Then back to whatever :)
<pochu> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #176695 in ubuntu "only the first user is added to video group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176695
<ubotu> New bug: #176696 in rhythmbox (main) "Allow for file tagging, ala F-spot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176696
<DarkMageZ> persia, it is monday in New Zealand :P
<ubotu> New bug: #176697 in popplerkit.framework (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync popplerkit.framework 0.0.20051227svn-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176697
<persia> DarkMageZ: Now it is :)
<persia> (still not here: another 134 minutes)
<DarkMageZ> persia, australia somewhere? queensland or one of those funny states without daylight savings?
<persia> DarkMageZ: Nah: I'm at 35.7 degrees North: it's winter here.
<DarkMageZ> persia, snow?
<persia> Not yet.  Maybe next week.
<DarkMageZ> lucky
<ubotu> New bug: #176699 in ubuntu "progression bar stops showing at system startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176699
<ubotu> New bug: #176702 in unp (universe) "[Sync request] Sync unp (1.0.13) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176702
<bdmurray> yuriy: fixed
<Hobbsee> hiya bdmurray!
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> nice quitmsg :-)
<fish__> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #176703 in celestia (universe) "celestia-gnome fails to upgrade/install (dup-of: 176576)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176703
<fish__> i guess i found a bug in f-spot but reported it as a comment to a other bugreport which looked for me the same (at the first moment)
<fish__> but after reading the (french) error message again a realizied that it is a complet different error ;)
<fish__> could someone fix that (by deleting or moving my comment) -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/74279
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74279 in f-spot "error importing photos in ptp mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<persia> fish__: No easy way to delete a comment.
<fish__> persia: crap.. so what should i do? i found the same bug on http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=439816
<ubotu> Debian bug 439816 in f-spot "f-spot: Unhandled exception importing photos from camera" [Important,Open]
<persia> fish__: I'm confused.  Is the debian bug the same as your bug, or the bug you mistakenly commented?
<fish__> persia: the debian bug is exacly that what happens here
<persia> fish__: And there's no Ubuntu bug for that?
<fish__> afaik not
<fish__> the important part is: System.OverflowException: Number overflow. at LibGPhoto2.CameraFile.GetDataAndSize () [0x00000]
<persia> fish__: Well, you can subscribe to the Debian bug, or you can open a new Ubuntu bug and link it to the Debian bug.  If you do the latter, other people will find it when looking for Ubuntu bugs, and Ubuntu developers might help try to fix it.
<fish__> and is searched for that in the ubuntu launchpad and found nothing
<persia> For your mistaken comment, there's not much you can do.  If it contains specifically misleading information, perhaps you want to add another comment reporting it to be wrong.  If it's not too misleading, you may as well just leave it there.
<fish__> okay, than i'll do that
<persia> fish__: Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #176707 in f-spot (main) "error importing photos with f-spot on ppc: LibGPhoto2.CameraFile.GetDataAndSize () -> Number overflow." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176707
<ubotu> New bug: #176709 in update-manager (main) "DistUpgrade 7.04 to 7.10 via adept-manager crashes even if started as root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176709
<yuriy> bdmurray: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #176711 in openoffice.org (main) "Prsentations with image background do not export to pdf correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176711
<pochu> Boo
<bddebian> Bah, you beat me :)
<pochu> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #176712 in ubuntu "Sound Recorder application closes itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176712
<ubotu> New bug: #176713 in ubuntu "firefox 2.0 cannot locate google and yahoo sites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176713
<ubotu> New bug: #176714 in vpnc (universe) "Please merge vpnc 0.5.1r254-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176714
<ubotu> New bug: #132038 in kdebase (main) "[GUTSY] kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::connect()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132038
<ubotu> New bug: #176715 in ubuntu "AR5006EG cannot connect to wireless networks with Ndiswrapper or Madwifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176715
<ubotu> New bug: #148815 in alsa-utils (main) "aplay crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148815
<ubotu> New bug: #176717 in ubuntu "ubuntu-about not translated to polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176717
<ubotu> New bug: #176720 in crawl (universe) "Please sync crawl 0.3.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176720
<ubotu> New bug: #176721 in ubuntu "Please sync uqm-russian 1.0.0-1 into multiverse from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176721
<ubotu> New bug: #176722 in synce-kde (universe) "raki sync does not work due to missing libmultisync.so.0 library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176722
<ubotu> New bug: #176723 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Tennix" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176723
<ubotu> New bug: #176724 in jnethack (universe) "Please remove jnethack from hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176724
<ubotu> New bug: #176725 in gvr-lessons (universe) "Please remove gvr-lessons source from hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176725
<ubotu> New bug: #176726 in postfix-policyd-spf-perl (universe) "Please sync postfix-policyd-spf-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176726
<ubotu> New bug: #176727 in usplash (main) "Blinking cursor replaces splash screen when fsck runs at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176727
<ubotu> New bug: #176730 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 1: Can not change background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176730
<ubotu> New bug: #176731 in ubuntu "Please sync infon and infon-devel into universe from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176731
<chantra> hey there
<chantra> I have created debdiff patches for LP#145458
<chantra> I have attached them to the bug report, what else is to be done to get the patches approved?
 * chantra going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<persia> Bug #145458
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145458 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_object_cast()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145458
<chantra> well did not find anything related to debdiff in both http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<chantra> persia: is this enough to have uploaded the debdiff to bug #145458 or should I do something else ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145458 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_object_cast()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145458
<persia> chantra: That's a good start.  The next is to request review and sponsorship of the upload.  Information is availble from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess.  For evolution, you might also want to check with the team in #ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> New bug: #176732 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "Make '~/Fonts' folder symlink of '~/.fonts' in every users home" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176732
<persia> chantra: The closest guide you'll find in the bug section is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<chantra> persia: tanks a mil
<jeromeg> anyone running hardy here and available for a 2 seconds test ?
<persia> For debdiff stuff, we generally encourage joining one of the team channels for development.  #ubuntu-motu is often a good place to start, and has some introductory links in the /topic (but doesn't support evolution)
<persia> jeromeg: What do you need tested?
<jeromeg> persia: bug 176689
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176689 in xfce4-terminal "[hardy]incorrect drawing of the window" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176689
<jeromeg> just install xfce4-terminal and run it
<jeromeg> and see if it renders correctly or not
<jeromeg> thanks
<jeromeg> it has been reproduced by someone using virtualbox too, but we would like to know if it's a VM bug or "real" bug
<chantra> persia: thanks again
<persia> jeromeg: Isn't there a #xubuntu-testers channel? (not that I'm not testing, but in general)
<somerville32> There is no #xubuntu-testers channels
<somerville32> *channel
<jeromeg> persia: well, we are really lacking a big testing team
<jeromeg> hey somerville32
<persia> jeromeg: I don7t like the font, or the size, but the colors work, the scrollbars seem normal, and the text isn't unreadable.
<jeromeg> persia: so you get nothing like the pictures I attached ?
<persia> jeromeg: No, but it could well be due to different WM, etc.
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> persia: you are running in a WM ?
<persia> jeromeg: Yep (not a VM, a WM)
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> thank you very much
<pochu> There is #ubuntu-testing
<pochu> And there are people running kubuntu and xubuntu and edubuntu there, or at least there used to be.
<ubotu> New bug: #176733 in padevchooser (universe) "It's not transparente applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176733
<ubotu> New bug: #176734 in tuxpuck (universe) "Update Maintainer field (version 0.8.2-2.1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176734
<ubotu> New bug: #176735 in poppler (main) "wrong glyphs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176735
<ubotu> New bug: #176736 in tuxguitar (multiverse) "Tuxguitar isn't building, missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176736
 * persia thought there was also #kubuntu-testing (or a similar name)
<ubotu> New bug: #176737 in tuxguitar (multiverse) "tuxguitar should be in universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176737
<somerville32> jeromeg, Why aren't you in #xubuntu-devel ?
<jeromeg> somerville32: forgot to add it, i'll do it now before i forget again :)
<motin_0> I am very anxious to find a solution or workaround on the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/176324  what can I do to improve my bugreport?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176324 in php5 "Constant segfaults in php5-cgi 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2" [Undecided,New]
<persia> motin_0: The apport generated crash dumps would be more useful if used to submit bugs directly (should be able to just open them to do so).  This will provide automatic retraces, which will be easier for the developers to investigate.
<motin_0> persia: interesting - how do I do this without a gui?
<persia> motin_0: Try the apport-cli tool :)
<persia> motin_0: There's a .bashrc snippet that might help in /usr/share/doc/apport/README.Debian
<ubotu> New bug: #176738 in zsync (universe) "Update maintainer field (version 0.5-1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176738
<ubotu> New bug: #176742 in adept (main) "adept-manager: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6-4.5 but it is not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176742
<ubotu> New bug: #176743 in elfutils (universe) "Please merge elfutils 0.131-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176743
<ubotu> New bug: #176745 in ubuntu "dualbootsystem:XP+ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176745
<ubotu> New bug: #176649 in cgmail (universe) "cgmail crashed with NoKeyringDaemonError in __retrieve_accounts_dicts()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176649
<ubotu> New bug: #176741 in xorg (main) "xserver fails during installation on Acer TravelMate 290" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176741
<ubotu> New bug: #176746 in xsensors (universe) "Fix .desktop file and update Maintainer field" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176746
<ubotu> New bug: #176749 in casper (main) "31830" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176749
<motin_0_> hi
<motin_0_> when I try to run apport-cli, i get "Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named xdg.DesktopEntry"
<ubotu> New bug: #176753 in apt-file (universe) "Please check integrity of downloaded files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176753
<ubotu> New bug: #176757 in apt-file (universe) "postrm fails if first source is cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176757
<ubotu> New bug: #176754 in ubuntu "funet mirror misconfigured?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176754
<ubotu> New bug: #176755 in nautilus (main) "nautilus should provide more detailed error dialog when move to trash fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176755
<ubotu> New bug: #176759 in nautilus (main) "quitting nautilus results in ~/nautilus-debug-log.txt without a possible reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176759
<ubotu> New bug: #176761 in smplayer (multiverse) "add dh_installmenu to rules." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176761
<ubotu> New bug: #176762 in tin (universe) "Tin Usenet newsreader fills empty space blue, when scrolling down message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176762
<ubotu> New bug: #176769 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[Gutsy] Flashplugin-nonfree cannot be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176769
<ubotu> New bug: #176778 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[Hardy] flashplugin-nonfree needs libpcre.so.3 which doesn't exist?" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176778
<calc> ^ that bug pertains to amd64, i clarified it just now
<persia> calc: I think that bug pertains to lots of things: there's the oddity with the new flash that was posted to ubuntu-devel@
<ubotu> New bug: #176786 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes tab slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176786
<calc> persia: 176778 is what i just filed myself hence it pertaining to amd64 :)
<calc> persia: new flashplugin-nonfree needs libpcre.so.3 32bit which doesn't exist on amd64
<calc> persia: unless there is a bigger issue at hand?
<persia> calc: Well, there's the new Adobe release, which requires some adjustment to konqeror, or it crashes, and doesn't match the md5sums for some versions of flashplugin-nonfree.  I'm not sure of the current exact status, but it may be that there are other issues related to the new version which complicate things (like the libpcre.so.3 one)
<calc> persia: oh my bug is also on hardy not gutsy
<calc> apparently the new version broke gutsy as well
<persia> calc: Ah.  Definitely the new upstream then :)
<persia> Well, it breaks new installs.  People who have the old upstream can use it.
<crimsun> "you get what you pay for," eh?
<persia> Well, for free-as-in-beer, sometimes it's like drinking from the lake
<joumetal> bug 96207 could be easy one.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96207 in pciutils "Feisty package pciutils depends on "obsolete" package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96207
<joumetal> debian version has already removed obsolete library all architehtures that ubuntu supports.
<warp10> I have accidentally deleted my secret gpg key. Is there a way to reimport it?
<persia> joumetal: Oddly, it is still a dependency in hardy.
<persia> warp10: If you have a backup.
<warp10> persia: I haven't, unfortunately. I used it to sign the CoC, and so it has been uploaded on ubuntu keyserver, but I don't think it can be useful :(
<ubotu> New bug: #176800 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashes with certain mp3s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176800
<persia> warp10: The public key was uploaded.  The secret key is never uploaded.  Maybe you need a new key, and to resign the CoC.  Do you have a revocation certificate?
<warp10> persia: No, I haven't. I have never fallen in such a problem.
<persia> warp10: Ah.  This time, when you make your key, make a revocation certificate & print it out.  Later, if anything happens, you can type it in to tell people that your key is no longer valid.
<warp10> persia: good hint. Thank you!
<tormod> hi I see some bugs with a .crash attached. Is there a way to get an automatic apport retrace?
<crimsun> calc: is that a bug w/ the binary-only plugin or with the nspluginwrapper source packaging?
<crimsun> calc: i.e., it's not immediately obvious to me if it can be worked-around with a fix to the latter.
<calc> crimsun: it appears to be a bug in that someone needs to package libpcre.so.3 for amd64
<calc> as a ia32 lib thingy
<crimsun> concur
<calc> which since flashplugin is the only thing that needs it apparently the person who maintains flashplugin probably should do it and add a depends on it
<albert23> bug 176653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176653 in ia32-libs "8.04 ia32libs 2.2ubuntu1 breaks libpcre.so.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176653
<albert23> That seems to be the cause
<calc> so there needs a package update to depends on libpcre.so.3 and a new libpcre3 32bit on 64bit package
<calc> or whatever it should be called
<albert23> you only need the 32 bit version
<tormod> Do I just need to add the tag "needs-retrace"? Will it work for Feisty crash dumps?
<ubotu> New bug: #176801 in ubuntu "Application bar not appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176801
<ubotu> New bug: #176803 in imgseek (universe) "window does not fit on XGA screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176803
<ubotu> New bug: #176806 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kcoloredit-kde4 from extragear" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176806
<ubotu> New bug: #176807 in gkrellm (universe) "Please merge gkrellm 2.3.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176807
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-08
<torkiano> Anyone can mar bug 306131 as triaged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306131 in ubuntu "No Sound with VIA VT1708B - Audio onboard Asus M3N78-VM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306131
<hggdh> torkiano, did you check the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<maco> torkiano: sure
<maco> wait a second...sound bug
<maco> im going to read this before i mark it triaged
<hggdh> ;-)
<hggdh> I do not do sound (mine does not work either), so I decided I would wait for somebody...
<maco> definitely have to test that before it can be marked triaged
<maco> i dont know all the compile flags though...
<maco> haha a chunk of that patch is fixing line-lengths
<maco> and changing comments
<maco> but wow, it defines a whole new pin layout...big patch
<maco> hggdh: think i ought to cherry-pick the patch and compile a kernel with it in my ppa?
<torkiano> hggdh: yes, and he attached all the information (alsa-info.sh report)
<torkiano> (i think)
<maco> torkiano: but the alsa-info has no info
<maco> it says no sound cards detected and lists no nids
<maco> what he needs to do is test that patch and see if it makes it so that his alsa-info has info
<maco> and THEN it can be marked triaged
<torkiano> maco: ok
<maco> all the alsa-info tells us is that it has encountered some unknown hardware that needs to be completely defined in the kernel. whether what he linked as a patch is the actual definition is anothr matter. i'm going to package up that patch and see if it works for him
<maco> (at least, that's my understanding of such little info in alsa-info)
<torkiano> i found bug 298465 . Is a problem with the sound with the same motherboard.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298465 in linux "No digital out with VIA VT1708b" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298465
<torkiano> and seems that it have the sound card information
<maco> both using intrepid...interesting
<maco> hang on...
<maco> wait, the alsa-info on the 2nd bug is provided by someone other than the reporter...are we sure they're the same?
<maco> scoot's output in the 2nd bug shows what i think is a different sound card too...
<maco> 10de:055c for scoot and 10de:0774 for pedro
<torkiano> what strange, is the same motherboard...
<maco> they're not laptops
<maco> maybe they're pci sound cards plugged in?
<maco> or maybe different revisions of the same motherboard model
<maco> i dont see anything on http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=643&l4=0&model=2268&modelmenu=1 about sound
<maco> it seems like they have the same motherboard with different VIA sound cards (of the same product line, but different hardware configurations) plugged in
<torkiano> in 298465 he can see the analog output device, but in the other bug no analog no digital
<maco> right, and given the pci id's i showed and the different names their sound cards have in the alsa-info output, id say they have different sound cards that just have the same name on the box
<maco> uh well thats interesting
<maco> the patch pedro pointed to is in 2.6.27-10
<torkiano> i found "10de:0774 	 snd-hda-intel might work with patched OSS hdaudio" in http://wiki.arklinux.org/Sound_systems
<maco> oh wait it says onboard sound :P
<maco> OSS?
<torkiano> and this message in alsa list http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2008-October/011319.html
<torkiano> seems that 10de:0774 is still not supported
<maco> the arklinux thing say it only works with ALSA right now (er...wrong) but they think they know what file to patch to make it work in OSS
<maco> yeah, new card, needs to be defined, i guess
<maco> i havent gotten far enough in the make-crimsun-teach-me-about-sound thing to know what to do next though :-/
<maco> i just commented on 306131
<maco> torkiano: ^
<torkiano> ok, thank you maco. I'll link the bug with the answer tracker
<maco> im going to go ask a bit in #alsa
<torkiano> we are a good team ;-)
<maco> torkiano: if you read responses to that mailing list...takashi says its supported. he also says there's a bug elsewhere breaking the hdmi. he has it fixed in his 2.6.28 branch. so im kinda confused.
<torkiano> maco: for 10de:0774 (pedro(nor digital, analog output)) or 10de:055c (scoot(no analog output)) ?
<maco> torkiano: pedro
<maco> the mailing list link you posted
<maco> the 3rd reply, i think
<torkiano> I'm goint to see
<maco> http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2008-October/011332.html
<maco> and http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2008-October/011455.html
<maco> i dont know if HDMI is what controls the analogue out as well
<torkiano> me neither :-(
<maco> i also find the lack of loaded sound drivers to be um...odd...and possibly the cause of the lack of NIDs
<torkiano> maco: wait for the user response
<maco> yeah, i know
<maco> just sort of thinking out loud so you're on the same page
<torkiano> maco: see http://www.omgili.com/newsgroups/linux/debian/bugs/dist/b0Krg-7YZ-17gated-atbofhit.html&q=other+pci+bridge+device
<torkiano> maybe  "pci=nomsi"moptions helps
<maco> torkiano: uh, that's for SATA drives on a different motherboard...
<torkiano> yes, but maybe exist a conflict with the IRQ's
<torkiano> the audio device is the same 10de:0774
<maco> lets wait for crimsun to notice this conversation, since he's the one that knows pretty much everything about sound
<torkiano> okis
<torkiano> maco: one more thing, did you use kde?
<torkiano> i have a problem with the image of my monitor with the last kubuntu version
<maco> ive attempted. it doesn't recognize my mouse, my gnome does
<torkiano> ok, thanks anyone
<LimCore> hello \o/
<LimCore> my ubuntu was so nice to again corrupt my beloved data files, configs and emails \o/  And I'm excited to discover what more I lost, this is a mistery because the corruptions are silent (yey)
<LimCore> therefore I made a quick patch that fixes the problem for my use case.
<LimCore> dpkg -L  acpid      shows  /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh      Yet,  aptitude reinstall  acpid    does NOT recreate that file if it is deleted. Is that a bug? how to recreate/reinstall it
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/285141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285141 in ubuntu "logout box + no way to kill computer = data corruption" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<LimCore> can we apply this small patch please
<LimCore> brb
<bddebian> Boo
<machoo02> bug #306243 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306243 in wxmaxima "please upgrade to wxmaxima 0.8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306243
<machoo02> bug #306169 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306169 in wpasupplicant "please sync wpasupplicant_0.6.6-1 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306169
<andresmujica> where can i find a bugsquad's wishlist for launchpad?
<bdmurray> andresmujica: they are generally reported as bugs in Launchpad about malone
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: #launchpad would be a better place to ask...
<andresmujica> hmm, yeap but i wonder if someone has already written down a list ... or if there's a tag so i can look what it's already reported..
<BUGabundo> doesn't search help ?
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> you caught m. i{m too lazy... search gonna be!!!
<bdmurray> andresmujica: you might try the ubuntu-qa tag
<andresmujica> bug #78596
<andresmujica> that's one for my wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<afflux> andresmujica: are you on intrepid or newer? If you have python-launchpad-bugs installed, /usr/share/doc/python-launchpad-bugs/examples/move_duplicates.py may be what you need ;)
<afflux> (I felt the same, so I thought a simple python script might do... and it did :-))
<andresmujica> hmmm didn't knew about that!!!!
<andresmujica> nice
<andresmujica> bug #41911 is also on my wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41911 in malone "Linking related bugs isn't obvious" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41911
<dbs> wondering if I've done something wrong in bug # 303765 - I linked to a Debian upstream bug report & fix, and included my own patch a few days ago
<MrKanister> Hi. Am I right setting this to "gnash": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/306299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306299 in firefox-3.0 "gnash uses all cpu capacity" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> MrKanister: might take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingFirefox
<charlie-tca> bug 303765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303765 in perl "Perl 5.10 prototype mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303765
<MrKanister> charlie-tca: Thank you for the link. But just found out that the bug is a duplicate which is set to "gnash" :)
<charlie-tca> good job
<charlie-tca> dbs: looks right tome
<dbs> charlie-tca: ok, thanks - didn't know if I needed to do something else to prod further action
<charlie-tca> you can ask here to have someone confirm it for you
<dbs> okay, I've got to scoot but will be back in a few hours
<charlie-tca> I will try to grt it
<charlie-tca> get
<retour> My ubuntu/xubuntu is mounting DVD disks without access to the for anybody but root!  Is an official fix for it?
<andresmujica> retour: ask in #ubuntu for help & support
<retour> I will but I think it's a bug! Installed system many times on many machines ->same probelm. but thank you for answer andresmujica
<andresmujica> retour: maybe if you search a bit at launchpad you can find something similar?
<retour> andresmujica: thx
<andresmujica> where can i find the launchpad-gm-scripts??
<chrisccoulson> ping pedro_
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: hey
<maco> bug 272530 think that's enough for triaged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272530 in linux "64-bit Intrepid automatic permanent reboot loop related to having exactly 4GB of memory" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272530
<chrisccoulson> i think i cjust closed a bug report at the same time you were confirming it ;)
<chrisccoulson> bug 306335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306335 in gedit "gEdit ported to gio/gvfs, FTP support should be default" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306335
<pedro_> andresmujica: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts
<chrisccoulson> pedro_ : i closed it as what the reporter is requesting already seems to be there by default
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: ok thanks, being too busy to look to it :-)
<pedro_> andresmujica: i think those scripts only works in firefox
<chrisccoulson> thats ok. i didn't realise you'd confirmed it until afterwards. i think we changed the status at pretty much the same time
<pedro_> stock responses doesnt' work at all with epiphany for example
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: probably, would be nice to have a notification about those things in launchpad, like bugzilla does
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be nice:)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-09
<kees> pedro_: when finding bugs like 306368, can you dup them to bug 124373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124373 in synaptic "_cache->open() failed, please report" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124373
<kees> there are tons of that report, so I like keeping them in one place (instead of making a new "answer")
<pedro_> kees: alright
<kees> cool, thanks.  :)
<pedro_> you' welcome , thanks for letting me know about that bug
<pedro_> ogasawara_: have you seen something like : http://paste.ubuntu.com/82755/ ?
<hggdh> bug 306388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306388 in ubuntu "My Ubuntu PC Was extremely hacked." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306388
<andresmujica> hmm. you should ask for a screenshoot. :D
<hggdh> yay
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all
<duanedesign> I am a member of the Oklahoma LoCo team. As a group we are trying to get together and start triaging bugs. Several members have questions. If anyone with bug triaging experience could come to our meeting it would be greatly appreciated . Thursday Dec. 11 7:30pm #ubuntu-us-ok
<hggdh> duanedesign, I will try to be there
<duanedesign> hggdh: I/we would greatly appreciate it
<hggdh> welcome. I have it scheduled, all I need is Evo to remember to ring me ;-)
<mrooney> bdmurray: is your bug mail reading and parsing code public anywhere?
<mrooney> if you already have that work done, switching eeebotu to that method would probably be easy and then we get not just new bugs but changes and then subscriptions become useful
<mrooney> and THEN an #ubuntu-bugs-fruit channel or something becomes possible where easy-to-triage bugs get announced
<mrooney> ideally lowering the barrier to entry and sustained contributions for beginning triagers
 * hacktick is preparing a bug-list for todays BugJam in Berlin :)
<OmnipotentEntity> I have a report of the ath5k kernel module continually crashing and leaving stack traces all over the carpet, has this been reported, I can't find it in the reported bugs.
<OmnipotentEntity> wow, that came out jumbled.
<OmnipotentEntity> umm... going to file a bug, can't find a dupe, has anyone heard of this?
<machoo02> bug #306429 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306429 in libgpod "libgpod 0.7.0 RC1 released" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306429
<machoo02> bug #306360 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306360 in landscape-client "Update landscape-client package to 1.0.24" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306360
<machoo02> bug #305981 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305981 in xulrunner-1.9 "should ship TestGtkEmbed in xulrunner -dev package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305981
<BUGabundo_work> machoo02: humm fta PPA already has it...
<BUGabundo_work> mention that to the user, and how to install PPA and the usual 3rd party repos stuff
<machoo02> ok...will do
<machoo02> BUGabundo_work: do you mean the mozillateam PPA?
<MAINERROR> hey guys
<MAINERROR> anyone here?
<BUGabundo_work> Ä© guess machoo02
<BUGabundo_work> where ever it is!
<BUGabundo_work> sure MAINERROR
<BUGabundo_work> not many, 'cause of UDS-Jaunty
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> Foo
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo_work> Barr
<BUGabundo_work> bddebian: http://www.funtasticus.com/20081209/daily-cool-pictures-80/
<bddebian> Heh, work is filtering that one :)
<WelshDragon> Any help? Not sure what package to file this bug against, But it appears that when most applications stop playing sound, the application segfaults.
<BUGabundo_work> alsa-utils?
<BUGabundo_work> pulse-audio
<BUGabundo_work> linux
<BUGabundo_work> gstreamer
<BUGabundo_work> WelshDragon: it can be any of this
<WelshDragon> BUGabundo_work, I know, that's what i mean, how should i go about finding out which one? =)
<BUGabundo_work> what app is giving you trouble?
<BUGabundo_work> and what are you doing?
<WelshDragon> BUGabundo_work, Rhythmbox, Banshee, Lastfm players, Even pidgin with it's notification sounds. They start playing the music/sound fine. But as soon as i press stop, or the sound notification on pidgin has stopped, they segfault.
<BUGabundo_work> I would go with pulse audio
<BUGabundo_work> WelshDragon: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<WelshDragon> Jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> are you uptodate?
<BUGabundo_work> ok... jaunty...
<BUGabundo_work> I have my sound playing stream radio on exaile...
<BUGabundo_work> so I know that it is working today...
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<BUGabundo_work> open sound-properties
<BUGabundo_work> and see what device output you are using
<BUGabundo_work> and let us know what audio card you have
<WelshDragon> BUGabundo_work, HDA Intel STAC92xx Analog (ALSA) is selected
<BUGabundo_work> what other options do you have there?
<WelshDragon> BUGabundo_work, "PulseAudio Sound Server", "ALSA Advanced Linux Sound Architecture", "OSS - Open Sound System" and "Autodetect".... Autodetect and ALSA are the only ones that work, and the problem still exists.
<BUGabundo_work> I'm subcribed to LP bug about that
<BUGabundo_work> take a look in there
<BUGabundo_work> and see if it is the same with you
<WelshDragon> Which bug #?
<BUGabundo_work> can't find it
<BUGabundo_work> not even FF Awesome bar can save me this time
<WelshDragon> =\ heh
<mohbana__> hi
<mohbana__> has anyone noticed some strange behaviour with firefox
<mcas> hi mohbana__
<mohbana__> mcas: hih
<mcas> which strange behaviour and which ubuntu/ firefox version
<mohbana__> 3.04
<mohbana__> 64bit ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> which is?
<mohbana__> 1. when i click search for word, by first highlighting it then google search.  it only shows google homepage
<mohbana__> 2. also, when i click new tab, nothing happens.  pretty random.  i tend to have to refresh the page
<BUGabundo_work> 1st time I here about that
<BUGabundo_work> have you tried on a new profile?
<mohbana__> no, i don't want to loose all settings
<BUGabundo_work> I don't
<BUGabundo_work> I just create a new one and test
<BUGabundo_work> and then go back to the old one
<BUGabundo_work> firefox -ProfileManager
<mohbana__> ok thanks
<jegHegy> greetings, i would like to perform a gdm backtrace for an Xorg crash, problem is that networking doesn't work until i log in through GDM -- which is exactly when the crash happens, so i can't ssh in. any tips?
<jegHegy> okay, got networking up, can anyone help me get a proper backtrace from Xorg?
<jegHegy> it caught a SIGPIPE and a gdb prompt and a hung X on the sick machine. is that when i "backtrace full"?
<jegHegy> okay, let's try an easier question, when does this channel have people who are not asleep? :)
<mrooney> bdmurray: any thoughts on having five-a-day in universe or something, to lower the barrier to entry a little?
<jegHegy> cont'd, reached a SIGABRT
<jegHegy> reached a second SIGABRT and gdm restarted
<joumetal> jegHegy: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging already?
<jegHegy> yes
<jegHegy> and DebuggingXorg
<jegHegy> the first SIGABRT is the last time i can backtrace since after that the process gets killed
<bdmurray> mrooney: one thing we'd discussed yesterday was not requiring people to submit bugs to five-a-day to participate, if you joined the team your 5 would be counted for you
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah I remember that, I guess I was thinking if that ended up not happening
<mrooney> but if it is that would be great!
<joumetal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing has section Post-mortem backtrace. maybe that helps.
<jegHegy> joumetal: no core dump file gets created but i *think* i've got a proper trace now
<jegHegy> submitting a bug in a minute
<jegHegy> it looks to be a bug in mesa; went to report a mesa bug, launchpad told me to submit using ubuntu-bug -p mesa, but it says there is no such package?
<jegHegy> #306616
<jegHegy> there we go
<jegHegy> fingers crossed
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-10
<andresmujica> hi, i'm gonna use move-duplicates.py from python-launchpad-scripts but i've got a doubt, i should mark each bug to move or just checking the main bug it would move the dupes as dupes for the newmaster?
<andresmujica> it seems that it would work... only if i can make the script authenticate....
<Elbrus> I just added bug 306751, can somebody at least mark it wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306751 in ffmpeg "create a virtual package ffmpeg-unstripped which pulls in all unstripped versions of the libs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306751
<DanielEads> Quick question...  Are kernel bugs being filed against the "linux" package still?
<mrooney> DanielEads: Yes I do believe!
<DanielEads> mrooney:  Thanks  :)
<d-b> hi there there is a bug in ebox on ubuntu 8.10 - it is not installable
<d-b> also does anyone know about the status of reportbug on ubuntu -> it still report to debian right ? is this ok / by design / does it go to another area now ?
<crimsun> d-b: yes, the ebox uninstallable due to non-existent libapache-authcookie-perl is known
<d-b> yes. i saw that crimsun but why is this still the case ? is there a problem in including that package / copying it from a previous release into 8.10
<crimsun> 8.10 is frozen.  Anything added must be to intrepid-backports.
<d-b>  / the newer ebox put in ubuntu-backports
<crimsun> so yes, there is a problem due to that technical detail
<d-b> ok and re reportbug
<crimsun> also, 0.12.3 is not available yet in jaunty, so it can't be backported to intrepid-backports
<crimsun> (however, have you seen http://ebox-platform.com/download/ ?)
<d-b> crimsun: fair enough. crimsun yeah.
<crimsun> by default, report bug sends to the ubuntu-users mailing list
<crimsun> reportbug*
<d-b> crimsun: the the description of the package shown by apt-cache show reportbug is wrong.
<d-b> or not accurate
<crimsun> d-b: please file a bug against it in Launchpad, then
<d-b> ah sorry i might have missed the bottom part Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<d-b> is that re the package as it is included in ubuntu - i assume.
<crimsun> that's the default address for bug reports for Ubuntu packages, yes.
<d-b> also how can you report bugs in ubuntu from the command line, is it possible if you are just a user and not a devel / higher up in ubuntu.
<crimsun> d-b: yes, you can just use reportbug
<d-b> crimsun: not to ubuntu i can't
<d-b> * i can't to ubuntu
<d-b> the server rejects it -> its a known bug
<d-b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reportbug/+bug/123414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123414 in reportbug "reportbug shouldn't unconditionally attempt to relay via fiordland" [Medium,Triaged]
<crimsun> d-b: you can work around it.
<d-b> oh ?
<crimsun> also, do you have a gpg key, and have you signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct on Launchpad?
<crimsun> if so, you can use the e-mail interface to LP
<d-b> crimsun: mmm i think so. let me check
<d-b> yes i believe i have - i had to do that to become an ubuntero no ?
<crimsun> yes
<d-b> yep. i have signed it.
<d-b> ah ... i'm not putting my gpg key on my server to simply report a bug.
<d-b> but for my machine- how would i do it -> just set it up to sign mail from me ?
<maco> crimsun: um, i cant get the email interface to work
<maco> crimsun: and ive certainly done both of those
<maco> d-b: yeah, it should work if you sign all your emails
<maco> i can use it to send comments to bugs just fine
<maco> i cant change status and such through email for some reason though
<d-b> wait so there is a filter that is checking if a gpg sig is valid on all mails ?
<maco> yes
<maco> i believe so
<crimsun> maco: where is it breaking?
<maco> crimsun: dunno. if i try to set affects...it doesnt get set. it shows up in the body of the comment sent to jp
<maco> *lp
<wolfger> morning, folks
<maco> hi
<wolfger> Just saw an update on Bug 113657 that makes me think it should be invalidated (bug reporter fixed problem by changing hardware). What say you all?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113657 in gnomebaker "Philips DVD =/- RW SDVD8441 firmware PA48 & PA49 fails to complete disk burning." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113657
<maco> is there enough info to work with?
<maco> if not...then yeah, id invalidate it
<maco> theres also th chance he's got hardware of the same quality as mine ;)
<maco> which is to say: broken
<wolfger> well, it's filed against 3 packages. One is marked incomplete, so that's an easy invalidate (they clearly don't have enough info). One is confirmed and one new
<wolfger> but in a hardware-specific bug, I'm wondering "what are the odds we'll ever know if it's fixed?" if the reporter got new hardware.
<wolfger> and maco, do you *ever* sleep?  You seem to be up all night every night
<wolfger> and I know you're in my time zone
<maco> my classes start at 1420 every day :)
<maco> i wake up around 1400
<wolfger> dang. Must be nice. I could never get a class schedule that didn't start by 0900
<maco> invalidate it, i think. it doesnt sound like its got the info needed
<maco> perpetual freshman?
<wolfger> OK, thanks.
<wolfger> I stalled out somewhere between sophmore and junior.
<maco> ah. yeah upperclassmen get afternoon classes here, it seems
<LEsinnlos> how i can usw ubuntu-bug to show hin bugs ? i have many errors from wine
<danage> jerone: in bug 282207 in your last comment you talk about a different issue with sierra cards where network manager asks the network password. do you mean that it keeps asking for the PIN? because that is the issue i am having with mine - manually entering the pin via terminal works
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282207 in network-manager "[Sierra] NM 0.7 does not set APN for AT&T 3G connection" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282207
<danage> jerone: ping
<MrKanister> Hi. I have a question about the bug #304145 . Would it help If I made a patch and debdiff a debdiff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304145 in julius-voxforge "typo in package description: hHz" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304145
<crimsun> MrKanister: if you're asking if you need both, the answer is no, you don't need both.  Either will suffice.
<MrKanister> crimsun: Thank you. I just wanted to know if it would help the bug. Do you know a good ressource about making patches to source code? Maybe a wiki page?
<crimsun> MrKanister: there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff for debdiffs
<crimsun> just ping if you have questions; I'm in a session ATM
<MrKanister> ok...thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo_work> hi Hobbsee
<BUGabundo_work> is UDS runnig well?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: hey there.  Seems to be :)
<calc> can anyone close a bug as invalid?
 * calc thinks maybe just ubuntu bug users should be able to close bugs
<calc> some nut is going through OOo bugs and is closing upstream bugs as 'this is not a ubuntu bug, this is a openoffice problem
 * calc wonders if the user is a 5-a-day abuser or something similiarly crack
<crimsun> calc: check the activity log
<calc> he's closed at least 3 bugs in OOo alone for bad reasons
<calc> crimsun: user activity or something else?
<calc> user activity would be good to see to revert problems like this user
<calc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~sebastiancobaleda
<thekorn> he is not doind 5-a-day
<calc> thekorn: ok
<calc> i think we are lucky then ;-)
<calc> otherwise 5 new 'invalid' bugs a day :\
<thekorn> I think we should try to contact and ask user why they are doing things the wrong way,
<thekorn> is there some bad documentation,
<thekorn> or understanding of docs
<calc> thekorn: yea, i just told him in a bug report not to do it anymore, but someone more accustomed to dealing with new people should talk to him :)
<thekorn> hehe, ok can you give me some bug numbers?
<calc> 306925
<calc> i'll see if i can get the others quickly
<thekorn> 220703
<rockstar> calc, I don't see anything out of the ordinary in that one.
<thekorn> is the one with your comment ;)
<calc> thekorn: yea i just found that one again
<calc> thekorn: i wasn't completely calm but refrained from getting myself in trouble ;-)
<calc> rockstar: he closed it invalid with his comment, i reopened it already
<calc> now if it is actually fixed in 3.0 which is still waiting in jaunty to build then it can be closed at that point
<calc> but it shouldn't have been closed already telling the user to just install 3.0
<calc> and it should have been closed as fix released instead of invalid if it is indeed fixed
<maco> want me to install 3.0 and see if it breaks with normal usage patterns established at least 15 years ago that say if you want to retain ratio, you hold down shift while resizing?
<calc> and resizing images that way in 3.0 doesn't keep aspect ratio either, at least afaict
<calc> maco: ah shift?
<calc> yea shift works :)
<maco> yes, shift has always been the way to keep ratio
<maco> going back to microsoft paint for win95 at least
<calc> maco: ah i don't do much with word processing myself just developer stuff
<calc> maco: but yes it works with 3.0 in the ppa
<calc> so i updated and documented the shift bit in the bug, thanks!
<maco> shift works with 2.4 as wll
<calc> oh it does? hmm then no bug at all then i guess
<maco> if there's a bug at all, its that the help doesnt say it
<maco> so we just need to see if the help says it
<calc> marked invalid again explaining why it is invalid (that it already works in 2.4.1 in Intrepid)
 * calc probably should go back to paying attention to the UDS session he is in
<crimsun> calc: mostly settled
<calc> crimsun: ok
<sschoonmaker> I think this is a glx bug here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/83677/
<sschoonmaker> this worked fine in 8.04 before I upgraded to 8.10
<sschoonmaker> now it won't open any glx windows whatsoever
<Flare183> bug 306974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306974 in lmms "Wishlist: Replace LMMS 0.3.2 with LMMS 0.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306974
<Flare183> Hass anyone looked at that one yet?
<azimout> has anyone ever encountered squashfs errors from the livecd that were not hardware failures?
<maco> azimout: does the cd being a bad burn count as a hardware failure?
<maco> because bad cd and bad cd drive are the only reasons ive encountered
<azimout> yes, everything under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<_Zeus_> hey, what should I do with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/homebank/+bug/306967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306967 in homebank ""Save as..." menu option unavailable to unmodified files" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> I was thinking to politely tell him that this is the wrong place to report it, but then i thought maybe we oculd upstream it
<_Zeus_> what should i do?
<chrisccoulson> Homebank upstream uses launchpad as its bug tracker
<maco> _Zeus_: just upstream it
<chrisccoulson> and that bug only has an upstream task
<_Zeus_> ok, how do i do that?  subscribe someone else?
<chrisccoulson> its not registered against ubuntu at all
<_Zeus_> right, i noticed that
<_Zeus_> he used getbed
<_Zeus_> *getdeb
<_Zeus_> wait, so how do i upstream it?
<chrisccoulson> its already upstream
<_Zeus_> oh, so i don't need to touch it
<chrisccoulson> the bug is already reported against homebank upstream, which just happens to use launchpad as its bug tracker
<azimout> homebank is in intrepid universe
<chrisccoulson> you don't need to do anything with it
<_Zeus_> ty
<_Zeus_> what is this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/307010  he says that 'the link succeded on the second try'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307010 in launchpad-bazaar "Timeout when linking a branch to a bug" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> is that a bug?
<maco> _Zeus_: see how it doesnt say "ubuntu" in the link?
<maco> you can ignore it
<_Zeus_> oops
<chrisccoulson> maco is right - that's not an ubuntu bug either
<chrisccoulson> you should leave that one, as other projects have different rules and may not appreciate us messing around with their bug reports
<_Zeus_> i did, didn't notice that
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-11
<_Zeus_> can someone take a look at this and tell me how i can elevate it?  this is really critical https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/306016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306016 in nfs-utils "nfs client broken since 2.6.28-2-generic upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> _Zeus_: i'll get it
<_Zeus_> thanks
<maco> _Zeus_: i marked it "high" based on figuring with most ubuntu users being desktop people, it's not affecting the majority of users
<_Zeus_> yeah, i understand.
<maco> _Zeus_: critical says it affects a large number
<_Zeus_> right
<maco> i had to go re-read the Importance page :P
<_Zeus_> i figured that
<BoogieBoo> Hi, I used to use successfully the network manager to connect tou my company VPN server (pptp), however since the last updates it is not working anymore, can anyone help me please? You can see my syslo file content here: http://pastebin.com/m527448a7
<BoogieBoo> PLEASE HELP ME
<BUGabundo_work> BoogieBoo: don't shout!
<Nafallo> not sure if screaming will get your helped quicker to be honest.
<BUGabundo_work> BoogieBoo: are you on jaunty?
<BUGabundo_work> or intrepid?
<Nafallo> s/your/you/
<BoogieBoo> hardy still I think, 8.04
<BUGabundo_work> Nafallo: noob have no idea of sed replace sintax
<BoogieBoo> Sorry guys, I didn't realiza the caps were on
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> no prob BoogieBoo
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, yes, whatever
<Nafallo> BUGabundo_work: who cares. they seem to understand "* Ifail" just fine :-P
<Nafallo> sed replacement syntax is a lot more logical than that :-)
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, I was using the VPN connection for months!, but now it just stopped to work, also I re-installed everything again, and I always get "Conneciton Failed" message, but it is actually working
<BoogieBoo> if I try from XP or another computer
<BoogieBoo> I know PPTP is not longer supported by the community because of its unsecure nehaivour, but some of us can not choose the VPN server in our company..and we have to work
<BoogieBoo> Have you had this problem?
<BUGabundo_work> I use PPTP every week
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> can't comment on it state on hardy
<BUGabundo_work> I haven't use it in a long time
<BUGabundo_work> I'm on jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> BoogieBoo: try #ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> you should get more help there
<BoogieBoo> I have already been there,  no response
<BoogieBoo> nobody knows anything about this
<BoogieBoo> in fact, this seems to be a sort of taboo in internet,
<BoogieBoo> Nobody is resolving this bug, it is also present in intrepid
<BoogieBoo> however the packets are still in synaptic,
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, what pareameters do you use to connect to PPTP?
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, for autentication and encryption I mean
<andresmujica> BOOGIEBOO ARE YOU IN  HARDY?
<andresmujica> sorry for the caps.
<BoogieBoo> andersk, yes I am
<BoogieBoo> andresmujica, yes I am
<BoogieBoo> so???
<andresmujica> hmmm
<andresmujica> gime a sec i've got one of those bugs...
<andresmujica> For intrepid make sure you remove the password and manually type it eveytime you want to connect. Seems to be a bug. I however have not gotten past the trying to connect. It keeps saying that is has failed to connect. NOt quite sure what the reason there is yet.
<andresmujica> n the advanced tab you must have checked all the boxes (PAP, CHAP, MSCHAP, MSCHAPv2). You must also check “Use point to point encryption” and “allow strateful encryption”. From the drop down menu select “128 bit encryption”.
<andresmujica> the thing is not to save your password. is not working.
<andresmujica> cannot find teh bug numberr thou.
<andresmujica> anyway
<andresmujica> please take into account that for support is better to ask in #ubuntu
<BoogieBoo> Yes you are right, I have read something about the password issue in someplace, I am already writing it each time I try to login
<BoogieBoo> I have spent about all the morning in #ubuntu, 0 responses
<BoogieBoo> well actually I got one:
<BoogieBoo> "PPTP is not longer supported by Ubuntu community because of it unsecureness", move to OpenVPN
<BoogieBoo> XD
<andresmujica> hmm i'm sorry about that, the channel normally is too crowded...
<BoogieBoo> well it is
<BoogieBoo> it too crowded
<BoogieBoo> but no repsonses
<andresmujica> yeap.
<BoogieBoo> The thing is that if you work for a Big company you can just go to the IT departmen and telle them: hey, please, move to OpenVPN because My ubuntu desktop doesn't support it..
<andresmujica> maybe if you go back some pptp packages behind you can solve your issue... look for them at packages.ubuntu.com
<andresmujica> yea i know, i've got same issue....
<BoogieBoo> the first question from themm woul be: ANd why the hell are you using Linux in your work laptop
<BoogieBoo> ?
<BoogieBoo> XD
<andresmujica> one option -not ideal- is to connect using a vm, only if you need it for something puntual and while you can solve it...
<andresmujica> why don'you try at #pptp  (i believe it exists..)
<BoogieBoo> vm? what's that?
<BoogieBoo> vm ware?
<BoogieBoo> yeah, #pptp empty, just the bot there XD
<BUGabundo_work> BoogieBoo:  humm from what I remember
<BUGabundo_work> that bug was fixed and the packages that were on the NM ppa were sent to ubuntu #updates repo
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_work> asac would better answer that, but I guess he is also @ #UDS
<thekorn> boo ;)
<bddebian> Boo too :)
<thekorn> hehe
<BUGabundo_work> Bar
 * BUGabundo_work does this never get old?
<BoogieBoo> What Ubuntu update are you talking about?
<BUGabundo_work> for network-manager and network-manager-pptp
<andresmujica> join #centos
<andresmujica> upps
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, yeah but those are the last packets right? so today in the morning I uninstalled all and resinstalled all gain using the oficial reposteries and the issue is still there
<BoogieBoo> andresmujica, Centos?
<andresmujica> hehe
<andresmujica> no i forgot to put the slash
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> how did it went the pptp?
<BoogieBoo> still the same
<BoogieBoo> and you?
<BUGabundo_work> update repo are OFFICIAL...
<andresmujica> network-manager-pptp (0.7~~svn20081015t024626-0ubuntu1.8.10.1) [universe] network management framework (PPTP plugin)
<andresmujica> this is the last one, i believe?
<BUGabundo_work> $ apt-cache policy network-manager-pptp   Installed: 0.7~~svn20081015t024626-0ubuntu3
<andresmujica> i've just tested my pptp and it's working fine!
<andresmujica> Boogie which is your bug report?
<BoogieBoo> sorry guys
<BoogieBoo> I am at the office
<BoogieBoo> and when someone comes in I have to leav the chat
<BUGabundo_work> np
<BoogieBoo> so, which reposteries should I add now to my apt ?
<calc> bdmurray: ping
<BUGabundo_work> main, universe, updates, security, and maybe backports
<BUGabundo_work> don't enable propose
<BoogieBoo> let's see
<BoogieBoo> I already have checked main, universe, restricted, and multiverse
<BoogieBoo> but I can't see the option "update, security and backports"
<asac> BUGabundo_work: huh?
<bdmurray> calc: pong
<BUGabundo_work> hi asac
<asac> hi
<BoogieBoo> I found it, sorry
<BUGabundo_work> BoogieBoo: here is having trouble with PPTP on hardy
<BUGabundo_work> BoogieBoo: 3rd tab: Updates
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, yes I found it, i am now updating
<BoogieBoo> I am updating, I hope that automatically everything will be set up
<BUGabundo_work> I have to go
<BUGabundo_work> asac is the person who can help you .
<BUGabundo_work> asac hope you enjoy the remaning days of UDS!
<asac> BoogieBoo: whats your problem?
<BoogieBoo> asac
<BoogieBoo> asac, Connection Failed when trying to establish a VPN connection (PPT) on hardy
<asac> BoogieBoo: hardy? ... using the hardy packages or the 0.7 backports?
<BoogieBoo> after updating still the same result, Conenction Failde
<BoogieBoo> asac, just followed all the updates since I instaleld this
<BoogieBoo> asac, this was working pretty good until last updates
<BoogieBoo> andresmujica, after you uptaded the repos, did you do anything else? I updated but I still get the same result
<calc> bdmurray: there is a meeting on Fri 3pm in Desktop track that may be of interest to the QA team wrt Jaunty Bug Squashing
<calc> bdmurray: aiui this was recently added to the schedule so i wanted to make you aware of it if you hadn't seen it yet
<bdmurray> calc: thanks for letting me know
<BoogieBoo> Ok guys I have to leave, I will go over this tomorrow
<BoogieBoo> see you
<azimout> can someone please take a look at bug #292819?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292819 in evince "incorrectly display and printing." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292819
<azimout> my question is, should i reassign it to cups, or what?
<azimout> anyone?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-12
<yotux> how can I help out the bug team?
<yotux> what is mentoring about on the bug team?
<Ryan52> hrm. did I maybe loose the reply to my request to join the bug control team? or was there no reply? silence scares me :p
<Ryan52> oh. "83 proposed members"...
<duanedesign> Bug #307357 the Importance of the bug should be set to 'Wishlist' by someone in the 'Bug Control' group, Thank You.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307357 in xvm "XVM Nagios monitoring sucks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307357
<duanedesign> hggdh: thanks again^^ Me and two other LoCo members have already started
<maco> anyone around that can answer some acpi debugging questions?
<BoogieBoo> Hi all
<BoogieBoo> still having bug issue trying to establish a VPN connection to a PPTP server
<BoogieBoo> It is supossed that the last network-manager version is 0.7~~svn20081015t024626 para actually I can only find doing a apt-cache search 0.6.6
<BoogieBoo> ¿?¿?¿?
<BoogieBoo> any help?
<maco> BoogieBoo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<maco> 0.7 is only in intrepid or jaunty
<BoogieBoo> hardy heron 8.04
<BoogieBoo> ahhhh!
<BoogieBoo> so hardy people can't use VPN???
<maco> uh, i can use cisco vpn with no problem on hardy
<BoogieBoo> PPTP
<BoogieBoo> There is a bug
<maco> no idea
<BoogieBoo> I used to connect to my company VPN server successfuly until last updates
<maco> i dont even know what pptp means
<BoogieBoo> after that it is not workign anymore
<maco> is proposed enabled?
<BoogieBoo> yesterday I was told it is not working anymore because a bug
<BoogieBoo> proposed is not enabled, I was told not to do so..
<BoogieBoo> should I?
<maco> ugh then that means its in the full archive :(
<maco> i was hoping youd say its enabled, because thatd mean it was limited just to proposed
<BoogieBoo> The point is that since the last updates it was workign fine; after them it is not due a network-manager bug!!!! however the bug was solved in 0.7 version...but 0.7 version is not avaibale for hardy!!!! I cant understand anything
<maco> so id guess http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.6.5-0ubuntu16_i386.deb was the last version you had then
<BoogieBoo> actually I have 0.6.6
<maco> but you said that one's broken
<BoogieBoo> yes
<maco> so was 0.6.5 the last working one then?
<BoogieBoo> I thing so
<BoogieBoo> *think
<maco> are you using 32bit?
<maco> or 64bit?
<BoogieBoo> 64
<BoogieBoo> Linux chakir-laptop 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 19:35:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maco> in that case download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.6.5-0ubuntu16_amd64.deb
<BoogieBoo> done
<maco> and install it with "sudo dpgk --force-downgrade network-manager*.deb"
<maco> er
<BoogieBoo> ok, just a second
<maco> and install it with "sudo dpgk -i --force-downgrade network-manager*.deb"
<maco> like that, sorry
<maco> ah
<maco> and install it with "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade network-manager*.deb"
<maco> total typing failure :(
<BoogieBoo> ok
<maco> that one's right this time :P
<maco> the force-downgrade should let you install the older version over your current one
<BoogieBoo> libnl1-pre6 is missing
<maco> hold on...
<BoogieBoo> ok thanks
<maco> that one must be for gutsy
<maco> er...network-manager hasnt been updated in hardy since march
<maco> its your pptp thing, i guess
<BoogieBoo> well, I get the error message from network-manager
<BoogieBoo> "Connection FAILED"
<BoogieBoo> allways the same
<maco> NM can connect to networks fine, right?
<maco> its just PPTP that's broken?
<Nafallo> maco: mostly :-)
<BoogieBoo> yes,everything is correct, except for the VPN connection I sued to use,
<Nafallo> (that's WPA, open and static wired)
<maco> there *should* be a command line way to test the pptp stuff, shouldnt there? i use cisco vpn from the command line all the time.
<Nafallo> meeh. I should have read all of it :-P
<maco> Nafallo: im guessing you have intel 3945 and cant get WEP access points to auth using NM either?
<Nafallo> maco: yes
<Nafallo> maco: well, last time I tried anyway.
<maco> yeah....i think it worked in dapper
<Nafallo> maco: I actually thought it was 802.11b though...
<maco> hasnt worked since then
<BoogieBoo> pptp-linux:
<BoogieBoo>   Instalados: 1.7.0-2ubuntu2
<BoogieBoo>   Candidato: 1.7.0-2ubuntu2
<BoogieBoo>   Tabla de versión:
<BoogieBoo>  *** 1.7.0-2ubuntu2 0
<BoogieBoo>         500 http://ftp.crihan.fr hardy/main Packages
<BoogieBoo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Nafallo> maco: can't connect to my parents open 802.11b last time I was there.
<BoogieBoo> sorry for the spam
<maco> nah, if i give it the wep key in iwconfig, it works fine
<maco> just not with NM
<Nafallo> BoogieBoo: paste.ubuntu.com in the future please :-)
<maco> oh yeah i saw a bug about 802.11b being broken on 3945 as well
<BoogieBoo> Nafallo,sure, I am really sorry
<Nafallo> BoogieBoo: no worries. you didn't know :-)
<BoogieBoo> maco, that's my pptp packet version
<maco> BoogieBoo: try this one then http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pptp-linux/pptp-linux_1.7.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<BoogieBoo> maco, ok
<maco> BoogieBoo: same thing with sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade to install it
<BoogieBoo> maco, ok
<BoogieBoo> done
<maco> BoogieBoo: test it
<maco> i dont *think* a reboot is needed
<BoogieBoo> so I guess I sould restart network service right?
<maco> perhaps?
<maco> id just try it straight away
<maco> and see
<BoogieBoo> Well anyway I restarted networking just in case
<maco> though then again, i dont know how to run that thing through a terminal
<maco> ok
<BoogieBoo>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<maco> Nafallo: any chance you know anything about acpi?
<maco> BoogieBoo: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager might matter too?
<Nafallo> maco: asking the actual question is better...
<maco> BoogieBoo: i meant i didnt know how to do pptp from the terminal. i expect its possible. it wouldnt require reloading NM
<maco> Nafallo: the debugging page for acpi says to try disabling different chunks of acpi to see which is the source of an issue. trouble is, i need acpi to be all there because my acpi bug is only triggerable *after* a successful suspend/resume cycle
<maco> the bug being that it hangs on reboot
<BoogieBoo> maco, I don't have any script in /etc/init.d with the name of NetworkManager
<maco> oh ok then
<maco> im on Intrepid now so i'm not 100% sure where things changed, sorry
<maco> does not hang on reboot after a fresh boot. just if ive suspended.
<Nafallo> maco: no idea. mjg59 iz ACPI GOD...
<BoogieBoo> maco, same result
<BoogieBoo> maco, I think I have restart networkmanager
<BoogieBoo> may be
<maco> Nafallo: really? did not know that
<BoogieBoo> But I don't know how throught the console, so I think I am oging to restart
<maco> BoogieBoo: yeah probably. log out and back in would do it...
<BoogieBoo> maco, ok see you in a minute
<maco> kk
<maco> i knew mjg59 was a smarty, but i didnt know he did acpi
<Nafallo> maco: ties in nicely with suspend/resume and that stuff :-)
<maco> haha yeah
<BoogieBoo> Hi again
<BoogieBoo> maco, same result
<BoogieBoo> maco, I just don't know what happened
<BoogieBoo> before was working, I didn't make any changes in my system
<BoogieBoo> also at home in my desktop computer I installed intrepid and VPN was buggy too, but they solved
<BoogieBoo> It's very sad to be forced to restart in XP just to VPN a remote network..
<maco> :(
<maco> the weekly newsletter hasnt come out yt
<maco> itll tell what was updated this week
<maco> maybe that'll help figure out the cause?
<BoogieBoo> yes, may be
<BoogieBoo> Anyway, I will install intrepid in this laptop this weekend and see if the issue gets solved
<BoogieBoo> but it WAS working before pretty good
<BoogieBoo> http://pastebin.com/m7310712b
<maco> you could just do intrepid from a live cd...
<BoogieBoo> that's my KVpnc log while trying to connect; I installed this KDE client just to ttest networkmanager is not the issue
<BoogieBoo> maco, I already have intrepid at home, but idoesn't works as well with VPN networks..(pptp)
<maco> oh
<maco> still, maybe try from the command line
<maco> i dont know how to do it, but im sure you can find directions or read the manpag
<maco> *manpage
<maco> because then you can at least find out if its the pptp or if its the way pptp interacts with nm
<BoogieBoo> let's see..
<BoogieBoo> http://pastebin.com/m1cc5d31f
<BoogieBoo> that's the content of syslog
<BoogieBoo> (regarding to the vpn connection)
<BoogieBoo> look at line 7: http://pastebin.com/m1cc5d31f
<BoogieBoo> sorry, line 7 is: Client connection established.
<BoogieBoo> so the client gets connected to the vpn server, however somehow it disconects later
<BoogieBoo> ¿?
<BUGabundo_work> BoogieBoo: ping
<BUGabundo_work> did you get your prob identified/fix?
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, no
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, I tried everything
<BoogieBoo> nothing worked so far
<BoogieBoo> BUGabundo_work, I am investigatint the pppt log files
<BUGabundo_work> didn't asac manage to help you out debug it, BoogieBoo?
<BoogieBoo> no he didn't
<BUGabundo_work> bad asac, bad
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BoogieBoo> XD
<BoogieBoo> no problem
<BoogieBoo> XD
<BUGabundo_work> you know this is a tuff week
<BUGabundo_work> with the UDS
<BoogieBoo> Well, it seems I coudl track the problem:
<BoogieBoo> http://pastebin.com/m1cc5d31f
<BoogieBoo> adn the solution:
<BoogieBoo> This is definitely the solution as reported by nivannick. A trace using tcpdump showed that the ipaddress being presented to the remote vpn server for negotiation is the "INTERNAL" ip address of the calling PC, which of course will not work. By using port triggering on your router for port 1723 the vpn server responds to the public ip address of your router which then knows to forward the response back to your pc for the v
<BoogieBoo> pn call and the connection is then established.
<BUGabundo_work> great
<BUGabundo_work> open a bug and detail that there!
<BoogieBoo> I don't agree with that solution, do you know why?
<BoogieBoo> Because form the same machine, using the same hardware, using the same network, the same router...I CAN perfectly connnect to the VPN using XP
<BoogieBoo> without doing that ports trick
<BUGabundo_work> really strange bug
<BUGabundo_work> I would say its hardware (router)
<BUGabundo_work> but if XP works....
<BUGabundo_work> I guess its one of those occasions that either XP can't care less about what it is doing wrong
<BoogieBoo> yes, I have both systems in the same laptop XP and Ubuntu, and when I am in XP everything works fine
<BUGabundo_work> or that HW is made to work with windows
<BoogieBoo> It is a HP laptop
<BoogieBoo> but remember that I told you that the VPN was working pretty good before the latest updates in Ubuntu...
<BoogieBoo> so IT WAS working in Ubuntu, but not now
<BoogieBoo> ¿?
<BoogieBoo> I didn't touch anything here
<BoogieBoo> just accepted the diferents updates..
<BUGabundo_work> have you filed a bug yet?
<BoogieBoo> not yet
<BoogieBoo> I am going to install intrepid in this laptop tomorrow, so I hope I can solve this issue
<BoogieBoo> I am sick and tired fo restarting in XP just to access my company network for work
<BUGabundo_work> no need to install it
<BUGabundo_work> just run from LiveCD
<BUGabundo_work> or even better
<BUGabundo_work> boot from internet
<BUGabundo_work> if you have fast connection
<BUGabundo_work> http://openlab.jp/oscircular/inetboot/
<BUGabundo_work> I have 4 grub stanzas using that
<BoogieBoo> ow! I dind't know the network bootup
<BoogieBoo> We have here a 3M DSL connection, Can I try that?
<BUGabundo_work> sure
<BUGabundo_work> just to get to the GNOME it will use about 200MiBs of download
<BUGabundo_work> just in case you have some sort of limits
<BUGabundo_work> plus you have to choose a fast mirror...
<BUGabundo_work> MAIN is slow as hell
<Nafallo> ?
<BUGabundo_work> when I use that to test Daily builds it takes me about 10 mins to boot
<BUGabundo_work> what Nafallo?
<Nafallo> main is slow?
<BoogieBoo> ok, so I am going to test it now to check this VPN issue
<Nafallo> slower than universe?
<BUGabundo_work> well give it a try Nafallo...
<BUGabundo_work> using inetboot I get packages at about 30kB/s
<Nafallo> BUGabundo_work: first of, what did you mean by main? :-)
<BUGabundo_work> with a max of 200KB/s
<BUGabundo_work> ahh MAIN server
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> cdimage.u.c
<BUGabundo_work> and releases.u.c
<BoogieBoo> well first I want to try something: I want to access to a XP bottle with VMWare and see if I can establish the VPN connection from there
<BoogieBoo> (under ubuntu)
<Nafallo> hm. I get about my 20Mbps... :-)
 * Nafallo tries from another server
<Nafallo>  10.39M/s    ETA 00:50
<Nafallo> can't find them slow...
<BUGabundo_work> humm haven't done that in a few months
<BUGabundo_work> but I remmember reading from lots of people that cdimage was slow...
<Nafallo> 11:18:15 (10.09 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [733896704/733896704]
 * BUGabundo_work upgrades his ineboot stanzas to try daily iso
<BoogieBoo> I installed some moduls for VirtualBox..How can I start them without restarting the laptop?
<BUGabundo_work> just in case anyone is interessed here are my extra stanzas:
<BUGabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84291
<BUGabundo_work> Nafallo: feel free to test it to
<Nafallo> no thanks. I'm not that insane.
<BUGabundo_work> ahh nice... /tmp/casper-netfsboot is not found!
<BUGabundo_work> insane for what Nafallo?
<BUGabundo_work> boot a LiveCD from web?
<BUGabundo_work> its great to test an OS without installing it, no Virtual Machines, no burning media
<BUGabundo_work> not even having to download the ALL iso
<Nafallo> BUGabundo_work: I run my own mirror...
<BUGabundo_work> even better
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<MrKanister> BUGabundo_work: Wow nice. I ddn't know one can boot that way :) Does it have to download the whole image (700MB) or is it specialized to load only the files that are really really required?
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> just the bits from the ISO that you need to run the livecd
<BUGabundo_work> as I said before, from my calculations it takes about 180-200MiBs of data to get to Desktop MrKanister
<BUGabundo_work> but it seems I'm having trouble with casper-netfsboot
<MrKanister> BUGabundo_work: thanks. It's nevertheless a nice idea
<BUGabundo_work> if anyone else want to try it and help  figure out what changed
<BUGabundo_work> would be great
<BUGabundo_work> ahhhhh it works with 8.04... but not ibex or jaunty!
<BUGabundo_work> got to email inetboot team
<thekorn> 5
<BUGabundo_work> thekorn: 6
<thekorn> :( sorry
<BUGabundo_work> humm?
<elmargol> 3 months old system crash bug on intrepid and still not resolved. (yes closed source nvidia) #270617
<BUGabundo_work> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo_work> bug #270617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<elmargol> Just wrote an email to nvidia... do you think I get a human response?
<BUGabundo_work> maybe in their foruns, you get better luck
<elmargol> The thread on the forums is 3 months old and noone cares
<elmargol> I had a GF2x GF4x GF5x GF6x GF7x and a GF8x I guess it is over now :(
<iGama> Hy all, does any one know about a bug in Intrepid with a wireless Broadcom BCM4311 , freezing the system?
<iGama> I already tried b43 and ndiswrapper, when I try to connect to a wpa2 + pap wireless network, the system freezes :S
<Palintheus> trying to get started triaging, pulled this one up first 307486, I'm thinking it should be a wishlist/feature request the wiki tells me to ask here, but wanted to ake sure I was correct on thinking it was a feature request
<hacktick> Palintheus:  I would use that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Feature%20Requests
<hacktick> and close it.
<Palintheus> ok, that's what I thought, just thought I'd ask
<Palintheus> ok so it doesn't get set to wishlist, I close it?
<pedro_> Palintheus: that's a known bug
<pedro_> Palintheus: bug 185165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185165 in shared-mime-info "Ubuntu does not open MS Windows internet shortcuts with 'url' extension" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185165
<pedro_> Palintheus: feel free to mark it as duplicate of that one
<Palintheus> ah ok, well crap, already put the feature request snippet in it...
<wharp> I think  307229 should be set to wishlist
<LaserJock> is there any possibilty of getting people to stop closing bugs that haven't been confirmed as not reproducible?
<LaserJock> I keep getting bugs closed when nobody seems to have tried to reproduce the bug, it then drops off my "radar"
<LaserJock> is that something better for the bugsquad ML?
<wharp> if a bug has a releated bug upstream that has been marked as FIXED, what is the correct status for the bug in lp?
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<Hobbsee> !ping
<Hobbsee> wireless dropped.
<jpds> Hmm.
<torkiano> anyone can help triaging bug 306131?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306131 in linux "No Sound with VIA VT1708B - Audio onboard Asus M3N78-VM" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306131
<maco> torkiano: ive been working on it
<torkiano> hello maco, thank you
<maco> my finals are over on tuesday. after that, i'll dig through the alsa-info outputs and compare them and start looking at driver source code to see if i can find the issue, k?
<torkiano> don't worry maco. and good luck with your finals
<ziroday> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> ziroday: pong
<ziroday> ogasawara:
<ziroday> ogasawara: I'm Nick HS from bug 116752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116752 in linux-source-2.6.20 "NMI received for unknown reason a0 on CPU 0" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116752
<ogasawara> ziroday: thanks for attaching the log
<ziroday> and you asked me to upload my dmesg, but the error doesn't appear in there. I uploaded my syslog instead where the error occurs. Is that what you wanted?
<ziroday> ogasawara: great, is there anything else you need?
<ogasawara> ziroday: that's fine.  I do see you are running the 2.7.27-8 kernel, just curious if you've maybe tested 2.6.27-10 in intrepid-proposed
<ziroday> ogasawara: I'll enable it now :)
<ogasawara> ziroday: sweet, thanks.  If you can just post a small comment to the bug report with your results that'd be great.
<ziroday> sure, was -10 put in proposed recently?
<ogasawara> ziroday: I think it's been there for a while
<maco> ogasawara: dec 3rd-ish?
<ziroday> maco: oh right, well that was a while for me :). I guess I need to update more often
<maco> oh wow no...longer than that
<ogasawara> ziroday: also, how often do you see the message pop up?
<ogasawara> maco: I want to say it was late november-ish when -10 hit proposed
<maco> ogasawara: yeah, i just checked archive. nov 24
<ziroday> ogasawara: um well, everytime the computer crashes, which is sporiadic but could be linked to heavy cpu and/or network usage. Its around once a day and usually happens when you need it working the most :)
<ogasawara> ziroday: when using networking is that wifi or lan?
<ziroday> ogasawara: wifi, my ethernet is no longer working
<ogasawara> ziroday: which wifi driver?
<ogasawara> ah iwl3945
<ziroday> ogasawara: the default intrepid one
<maco> for the record: ive had no crashes with iwl3945 on 2.6.27-10 in the um....3 days ive been usin git
<maco> *using it
<maco> and i guess its more like a week now
<ziroday> yeah that one, however the card is a 3945ABG, not the bad one listed in the release notes
<ziroday> plus its not a kernel panic, its something else
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: since you are already here
<BUGabundo> may I ask your hint
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: sure
<BUGabundo> on how to find out why I (almost) always get a trace back on shutdown?
<BUGabundo> plus suspend and hibernate stop working this week
<BUGabundo> a few seconds into it, laptop resumes...
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: can you post me a photo for the stack trace?
<BUGabundo> looking at the logs, I think its my eth card... but not sure
<BUGabundo> I'll take it next time, sure
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: re suspend/resume, had you updated the kernel?
<BUGabundo> LP bug?
<maco> BUGabundo: id try unloading the eth driver before shutdown
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 4 21:49:26 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: sure, a LP Bug would be good
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: yes, try what maco said
<BUGabundo> IIRC I already had suspend and hib working fine with this kernel
<BUGabundo> but I recieved a nvidia driver more recently
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: I find another thing strange
<BUGabundo> the laptop will not poweroff after the traceback
<BUGabundo> but I see the HD led still
<BUGabundo> flashing
<albert23> BUGabundo: Do you see lines "Kernel logging re-started after SIGSTOP" in your syslog?
 * BUGabundo grepping
<BUGabundo> lots of them
<albert23> BUGabundo: then you seem to have bug 304774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304774 in sysklogd "[jaunty] klogd still active at shutdown prevents clean unmount of root filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304774
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84542/
<BUGabundo> thanks for the heads up
<ziroday> ogasawara: running -10 now, will add to the bug if the error still occurs there :)
<ogasawara> ziroday: thanks
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> pidgin crashed
<BUGabundo> did I loose anything
<BUGabundo> albert23: to prevent extra damage / file corruption I'm using alt+sysrq+REISUB
<BUGabundo> and them powerdown on POST
<albert23> BUGabundo: workaround is in bug 302871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302871 in sysvinit "initscripts in jaunty does not umount root filesystem jfs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302871
<BUGabundo> at least I know have my kmail links/files/images working again
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> bug is so nasty 304705
<BUGabundo> bug 304705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304705 in kdepim "/tmp/ksocket-bugabundo/ has wrong permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304705
<BUGabundo> going home! have a nice weekend guys and galls
 * BUGabundo mental notes unload network drivers and take a screen pic
<duanedesign> Bug #307357 is a XVM bug. My mistake. It is not an Ubuntu bug and therefore please disregard the above wishlist request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307357 in xvm "XVM Nagios monitoring sucks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307357
<duanedesign>  Bug #307377 the Importance of the bug should be set to 'Wishlist' by someone in the 'Bug Control' group, Thank You.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307377 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0 needs to show 'Icons and Text' by default in the toolbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307377
<Palintheus> greg-g: allo
<bddebian> Boo
<greg-g> ello, that is a weird one.  do the various applications share a similar dictionary backedn?
<greg-g> end
<Palintheus> it's bug 307562, I've looked for a dupe and didn't find one but confused as to what it should be affecting, whether it's, libgtkspell, language-support-en, etc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307562 in ubuntu "Spell check identifies "Ubuntu" as misspelled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307562
<greg-g> you know, I'm not sure about that, I know very little about the language packs, dictionaries, etc
<Palintheus> greg-g: I've also cofirmed it in gedit and firfox
<Palintheus> so should I just mark it as confirmed and comment that I could confirm for now?
<greg-g> yeah. So the first thing we need to do is figure out if it is application specific or group of application specific (all depending on the same dictionary file, or something)
<greg-g> sure, confirm it with a note which ones yo uhave confirned it in
<Palintheus> k
<hggdh> Palintheus, if you are willing, you can look at the package pre-reqs for what disctionaries are supported
<Palintheus> where would I do that?
<charlie-tca> duanedesign: I took care of it
<hggdh> you can open Synaptic, seaarch for the package, and select Dependencies at the bottom
<hggdh> but you have to have the package installed
<Palintheus> when you say at the bottom, where? in the description? or...
<Palintheus> found it in properties..
<hggdh> arg!
<hggdh> sorry, I was looking at it in French, and translated wrong
<hggdh> Description, Général, Dépendances, etc
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> *should* be dependencies
<Palintheus> ok will look at that, not seeing any that I saw when looking for the spell check dictionaries
<Palintheus> would this be it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libenchant1c2a
<Palintheus> well that says it uses existing engines, hrm
<Palintheus> hggdh: looking at the libenchant1c2a, that says it uses libaspell, so should I mark that as affecting Aspell?
<hggdh> Palintheus, sounds a good bet,
<Palintheus> cool, thanks
<hggdh> Palintheus, could you reproduce it?
<Palintheus> yes, in gedit and firefox
<Palintheus> I commented that and changed it to confirmed, but wanted to see if I could do anything else
<hggdh> cool. Then we are it confirmed for gedit and FF, at least
<hggdh> but -- again -- the bug is not on them, but on the dictionary used.
<Palintheus> right, so I'm going to add aspell-en as the packge
<Palintheus> or just aspell?
<hggdh> Difficult to say... each dictionary may have a not-completely-similar selection of words
<Palintheus> ok, well I have both aspell and aspell-en installed
<hggdh> so aspell is a better bet, and you mention you have confirmed it for aspell-en
<Palintheus> will just do -en as it likely changes with different locales
<Palintheus> oh
<hggdh> it would be good to have 'Ubuntu' defined on all aspell languages
<Palintheus> right
<Rocket2DMn> Hi I'm looking at bug 307171 - I think it may need to be marked as a security vulnerability.  can anybody confirm the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307171 in vpnc "vpnc always remembers session password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307171
<Palintheus> thanks hggdh and greg-g
<greg-g> Palintheus: sure, no worries :)
<Rocket2DMn> anybody?
<charlie-tca> looking, Rocket2DMn
<Rocket2DMn> thanks charlie-tca , i rarely ask for help with bugs in here, but i cant let a security bug pass
<charlie-tca> Rocket2DMn: Marked as security issue
<Rocket2DMn> oh ok charlie-tca , i was gonna do that, i was hoping somebody could confirm the bug for me tho
<charlie-tca> I don´t have VPN set up here.
<Rocket2DMn> alright, well thanks for looking
<charlie-tca> Are the passwords stored clear-text or encrypted?
<hggdh> Palintheus, welcome. You can always ask questions ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> doesnt matter for that bug (i should hope encrypted, but you CAN store plain text passwords for vpnc).  thats a security issue b/c it saves passwords without you telling it to do so
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, is it a security issue or a privacy issue?
<charlie-tca> Got it. I just didn´t read it right
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, i think security.  if somebody gains access to your system (legally or not) they can vpn to wherever your password is stored.  That is a SERIOUS concern
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I think it is security, if it prefills the box with a remembered password.
<Rocket2DMn> depending on what the owner VPNs into, i know too well what can be at stake there
<hggdh> just asking... I agree this is wrong, and bad -- because it is remembering a password that was not to be remembered, and disregarding the use of secureId or similar
<Rocket2DMn> +1 for SecureID
<Rocket2DMn> even with such systems, its still a threat.  a physical device like a secuired chip is easily compromised
<hggdh> this is where I am not sure... if I got hold of your system, powered on and unlocked, you have more serious issues than a not-to-be remembered password
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, other layers of security that may exist are not relevant, that is one layer that is compromised and it must be fixed
<hggdh> but -- the consequences are clearly security-related: being locked out of the remote system *is* a DoS
<Rocket2DMn> well, not so much getting locked out, but that functionality in vpn for other users is the real security thread - those that dont use new passwords for each session
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-13
<duanedesign> what do you do with a bug that is requesting a change to the documentation on  help.ubuntu.com website
<pedro_> duanedesign: assign it to the ubuntu-website
<bdmurray> help.ubuntu.com is a wiki though right?
<duanedesign> no
<bdmurray> ah, only the commnity bit is
<duanedesign> i think hel[.ubuntu.com/community is
<bdmurray> if it is the front page its ubuntu-website
<bdmurray> if it is about a release's documentation that would be ubuntu-docs(?)
<duanedesign> er, help.ubuntu.com/communitty
<Rocket2DMn> duanedesign, what page are you filing against
<Rocket2DMn> you have a link to the report?
<duanedesign> thank you very much for your help hggdh and pedro_ helped me.
<duanedesign> I am new to bug triage, but eager to help. I appreciate all the help
<Rocket2DMn> well thank you for your support, we need all the help we can get
<Rocket2DMn> what bug were you talking about? I'm with the doc team  as well, I'd be happy to have a look at it
<duanedesign> 307582
<Rocket2DMn> bug 307582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307582 in ubuntu-docs "SRU: Bridging documentation in the JeOS VMBuilder documentation is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307582
<Rocket2DMn> ty ubottu
<Rocket2DMn> lol i think you assigned it wrong duanedesign, you dont need to Assign To, people tend to use "assign" and "set package to" (aka Affects) interchangably
<Rocket2DMn> duanedesign, dealing with the doc team on LP is a little strange
<Rocket2DMn> ubuntu-websites looks like some random user, ubuntu-website is team
<Rocket2DMn> the bug is already filed correctly under ubuntu-docs though
<Rocket2DMn> duanedesign, i wont intrude on your bug since you're handling it, but you should go back and change "Assign to" to "Nobody"
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Rocket2DMn: what about assigning it to the Ubuntu documentation team
<Rocket2DMn> you dont need to do that, they are made aware of the bug.  A team member can assign it to themself if they want to handle it
<duanedesign> I understand
<andresmujica> if a bug task is marked in progress but unassigned... is that right?
<hggdh> normally no
<duanedesign> so as long as the package is set to ubuntu-docs on similar bug in the future  there is nothing else to be done.
<hggdh> duanedesign, that's what I gather from the explanation Rocket2DMn gave
<Rocket2DMn> most bugs go unassigned to people
<Rocket2DMn> it just depends on the team really
<Palintheus> should this just be marked duplicate and a comment asking the reporter to comment on the original bug? Bug 307173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307173 in openoffice.org "In addition to Bug#306501" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307173
<hggdh> looking at it
<Palintheus> thanks
<hggdh> actually... yes, it seems to be a comment on the previous bug
<Palintheus> ok so invalidate it and comment that that should be a comment
<hggdh> but the previous bug -- bug 306501 is wrongly assigned to openjdk-6 instead of ooo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306501 in openjdk-6 "OOo crashed with unexpectet JAVA Runtime error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306501
<Palintheus> ok, so I can mark the first one as invalid, comment and reassign this one to OOo?
<hggdh> Palintheus, you can copy the explanation the reporter gave on the second bug into the first, and close the new one as dup of the first
<Palintheus> ah k
<hggdh> you just mark it as a dup of 306501
<hggdh> and reassign the package to ooo
<hggdh> Palintheus, hold on
<Palintheus> oh k
<hggdh> the reporter is correct: 306501 *is* a java sigsevg
<hggdh> and Java should not die with a sigsegv in the RTE
<Palintheus> ok so don't reassign that one
<hggdh> no, please do not
<Palintheus> wilco
<Palintheus> so once a bug is marked as a duplicate you don't ahve to do anything else on it (status, assignment, etc)?
<hggdh> you should not. LP would automagically hide the duplicate from any search (unless you explicitly ask for dups)
<Palintheus> awesome
<Palintheus> ok, on this one (bug 307152) it appears work has been done on it but still new/unassigned does anything need to be done on it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307152 in hplip "Get rid of .hplip folder and follow fd.o specifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307152
<hggdh> questions I have, though: is the 'FaxAuftraege'a standard OOO function?
<hggdh> I think it should be left as is -- Till's expertise is printing
<Palintheus> gotcha
<Palintheus> ok, I found a bug that I know isn't a bug, so is it marked as invalid and a comment explaining why it's not a bug all that's done? Bug #306072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306072 in firefox-3.0 "bookmark star does not add to list by clicking once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306072
<hggdh> Palintheus, if it is not really a bug (I personally do not know, am new to FF, used to run epiphany), then yes. Explain why it is not a bug, and close invalid
<hggdh> and tell the reporter to reopen if not in agreement
<Palintheus> k
<mrooney> what is the package that provides the default printing dialog, gnome-print?
<mrooney> no that musn't be right
<mrooney> or...it is and the package search is odd
<mrooney> okay, I filed bug 307621, would anyone mind Confirming it quickly in Firefox or otherwise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307621 in gnome-print "Pressing enter key in print to file "Name" box does not print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307621
<Palintheus> it looks like that will one may be changed to a feature request (wishlist), but I'm not completely sure
<mrooney> Palintheus: can you confirm the issue?
<mrooney> you could argue Low or Wishlist, the key difference is often whether or not the missing feature is reasonably expected
<Palintheus> yeah, I confirmed that is what happens
<mrooney> for example if firefox didn't have a close button, that wouldn't be Wishlist :)
<mrooney> thanks!
<LimCore> is it just me, or is sox unusable, leaving ubuntu without any usable sound converting software apart from audacity (which is slow, crashable, and not so good for batch)
<LimCore> well, from RAW format to other formats.
<LimCore> sox man page is confusing, it need more examples.  How this can be done?
<andresmujica> do we have triaging meetings?
<MrKanister> You mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay ?
<andresmujica> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/261473/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261473 in dennis "Cheese video disappears when minimized or maximized" [High,Fix released]
<andresmujica> it seems they are from moblin team.
<hggdh> andresmujica, there are no formal triager meetings
<hggdh> (or, in another view, every day is a meeting)
<afflux> are there any reasons why we would keep feisty bugs open?
<afflux> or rather, any objections to me closing them? ;)
<Palintheus> anyone have some suggestions on what to do with these bugs, bug 288481 bug 288483
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288481 in firefox-3.0 "no cookies for pogo,comcast, i'm getting bloced out & i have stalling , error,s come's up all the time ,it shut's down sometime's " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288483 in firefox-3.0 "no cookies for pogo,comcast, i'm getting bloced out & i have stalling , error,s come's up all the time ,it shut's down sometime's " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288483
<MrKanister> Palintheus: What about marking one as the duplicate of teh other?
<Palintheus> right, I figured that, but no clue as to what to do to the other
<MrKanister> I'm not quite sure, but maybe converting it to a question would be a good idea
<Palintheus> that's what I was thinking
<MrKanister> There should be nothing wrong with that. For instructions have a lok at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ConvertToQuestion
<Palintheus> thanks
<MrKanister> np
<duanedesign> can someone take a look at bug #307744 I think the Importance of the bug should be set to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307744 in kino "kino should notify if dvgrab is missing before attempting capture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307744
<andresmujica> if a need-packaging bug marked as wishlist is asking a new version, but that version is already on the repos... fix released?   (the bug is old... so obviously the new package is there)
<duanedesign> I think the Importance of the bug should be set to 'Wishlist bug #307751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307751 in evince "support comicbook formats: cb7, cba, cbt..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307751
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-14
<duanedesign>  I think the Importance of the bug should be set to  Wishlist Bug #307724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307724 in gksu "gksu should complain about missing applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307724
<Hew> Hey guys. I've dealt with the Edgy SRU bugs in the past when it became unsupported, and I've just had a user ask if I could do the same for Feisty now that it is unsupported as well. I just wanted to make it known here first to make sure this is still ok, before I go and ping over 100 bugs :-)
<duanedesign> should feature requests be pointed towards  https://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications I have found conflicting advice on the wiki.
<Hew> duanedesign: If it's a small thing that could be added fairly easily, it should be a wishlist bug. If it's a big deal to implement, it should be a blueprint. Brainstorm is for just that, brainstorming. What is the feature request?
<duanedesign> I have found a couple over the course of the day. the latest one was  bug# 307724
<duanedesign>  I am new to triage so finding feature request is something I can "handle" so I want to make sure that in the future I am directing people to the right resource
<duanedesign> Hew: I noticed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks under How to deal with Feature Requests there are a couple of sites that it suggest be mentioned. Should those be mentioned in addition to the brainstorm site?
<Hew> duanedesign: That page deals with bug triage, so for already reported bugs that are non-trivial feature requests, they should be written as a specification (aka. blueprint). The advice on that page is correct, I don't think brainstorm needs to be added there, it serves a different purpose.
<Hew> duanedesign: So if a bug has been reported that is requesting some massive change, you should suggest to the reporter that they read those pages and become familiar with specifications.
<duanedesign> so trivial changes brainstorm and massive changes the specification route
<Hew> duanedesign: No, brainstorm is something separate.
<Hew> duanedesign: trivial changes are fine as wishlist bugs
<Hew> duanedesign: Is this a feature you have in mind, or a bug you are triaging?
<duanedesign> Hew: in the wiki under how to triage it has a standard reply under dealing with feature requests: Since what you submitted is a Feature Request to improve Ubuntu, you are invited to post your idea in Ubuntu Brainstorm
<Hew> duanedesign: I suppose it depends on what the feature is. I haven't actually seen that response used before.
<duanedesign> ok thank you for the help
<duanedesign> I am understanding a bit better as I re read your replies
<Hew> duanedesign: No worries, I only hope I was actually helpful :P
<duanedesign> definetly
<duanedesign> off to hunt more bugs
<Hew> nice :-)
<duanedesign>  I think the Importance of the bugs should be set to  Wishlist  Bug #307797 and bug # 307724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307797 in gnome-media "visual feedback for volume control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307797
<duanedesign> I think the Importance of the bugs should be set to  Wishlist  Bug #307796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307796 in fglrx-installer "fglrx-kernel-source should depend on gcc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307796
<Hew> duanedesign: Feel free to triage those bugs as usual, you can just leave the importance for a member of Bug Control to change later.
<duanedesign> Hew: So I should just leave a comment introducing them to the blueprint process
<duanedesign> unless it is a trivial feature request, then I would just leave it alone
<duanedesign> here is a link to one that I have done. Let me know if you think  this is appropriate. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/307797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307797 in gnome-media "visual feedback for volume control" [Undecided,New]
<maco> if its a trivial wishlist bug, you can come here and leave a message asking that it be set to wishlist
<Hew> maco: That's already been asked, I was saying it should still be triaged as usual.
<Hew> duanedesign: Well bug 307797 I don't think needs to have a blueprint, but it needs some clarification as to what the user is requesting. Do they want an option to play a test sound through a specific channel? Are they familiar with speaker-test? Maybe they want something along those lines.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307797 in gnome-media "visual feedback for volume control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307797
<duanedesign> I think the Importance of the bugs should be set to  Wishlist Bug #307715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307715 in ufw "ufw should support a quiet option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307715
<duanedesign> I think the Importance of the bugs should be set to  Wishlist Bug #307684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307684 in transmission "Transmission should not verify all data when restarted after forced exit by logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307684
<BoogieBoo> Hello all again
<BoogieBoo> I am still unable to setup the VPN connection to a PPTP server!! I installed again Ubuntu 8.10 32 bits, so this is a brand new installation; I installed network-manager-pptp and pptp-linux pakets, I configured a new VPN connection, I restarted Ubuntu, but while trying to conenct I get again: "Connection Failed", This is reallly a CRAP
<BoogieBoo> Can anyone help me, this was working perfectly before Interdipd came up, now I can't use Ubuntu to work, since I can't access my work place
<BoogieBoo> Any help with this anoying bug?
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> i'm trying to understand how to help with bug triaging and making a translation of your great tutorial in french, and i have a question, am i on the right chan for this?
<BoogieBoo> I just want to use Ubuntu to work as I used before intrepid, but NOW I CANT, VPN connection: "Connection FAILED"
<Arby> YoBoY: you are, but there probably aren't many people around on a sunday morning
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> well it's near 12h here :p i forgot this little time différence
<YoBoY> i'll ask later :)
<randomaction> YoBoY: there's also #ubuntu-translators
<Arby> Sundays are always quiet
<Arby> also last week was UDS, a lot of people probably won't be back in action until monday
<YoBoY> randomaction: it's not the translation the problem but the comprehension of the process ^^
<YoBoY> it's the part in Confirming the bugs, where the triager have to change the "Assigned to" field to "Nobody", i don't understand why :p
<Arby> YoBoY: if the bug is assigned to you it means you are actively working on it
<Arby> by setting it to triaged and unassigning the triager you are telling the developer that it is ready for them to try and find a fix
<YoBoY> ok :) perfect
<Arby> otherwise the developer will see the triager assigned and think they intend to fix the bug themselves
<YoBoY> i add a note in my translation to explain this :) tanks
<Arby> no problem
<BoogieBoo> Can anyone please help me with VPN connection?
<BoogieBoo> I have been trying to solve this for weeks
<BoogieBoo> This is a deadend, that's my filling using UBuntu/Linux, you cant find official help, and on IRC you have to be lucky...
<YoBoY> bye, see you soon ^^
<Nafallo>  https://shop.canonical.com/support.php <-- if that's not official I'm not sure what is.
<BoogieBoo> whateve
<BoogieBoo> I won't get anything staying here...
<MrKanister> Hi. I think the bug #247758 should be set to "wishlist" but I'm not 100% sure. Can somebody please have a look at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247758 in gnome-panel "GNOME clock: No multiple time zones" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247758
<MrKanister> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<MrKanister> Hi. I think the bug #247758 should be set to "wishlist" but I'm not 100% sure. Can somebody please have a look at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247758 in gnome-panel "GNOME clock: No multiple time zones" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247758
<Rocket2DMn> MrKanister, done
<MrKanister> Rocket2DMn: Thank you
<bcurtiswx> bug #277924 can someone please let me know if its ready for triage?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277924 in linux "kernel cannot find map file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277924
<bef0rd> Hello, I would like to report a bug, but I'm not sure against what package. When using the DarkRoom theme, filezilla becomes unusable because the file listing controls use almost the same color for background and text.
<andresmujica> ubuntu-artwork
<bef0rd> thanks.
<andresmujica> np, you can filled it against filezilla too, in some cases the bug is present in the software (don't take the color from the right parameter) which bug # is it?
<bef0rd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-artwork/+bug/307910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307910 in ubuntu-artwork "filezilla becomes unusable with DarkRoom theme" [Undecided,New]
<bef0rd> ouch, that attachment is huge, let me replace it
<bef0rd> done
<andresmujica> perfect,
<andresmujica> just found the existing bug for that issue at launchpad and upstream
<andresmujica> it seems to be an issue with wxwidgets.
<andresmujica> reflected in mozilla
<andresmujica> check bug #284755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284755 in wxwidgets2.8 "Filezilla and the New Human Theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284755
<andresmujica> http://trac.filezilla-project.org/ticket/3876
<bef0rd> I see, thanks
<andresmujica> how can i find why a module wasn't included in intrepid?
<andresmujica> i mean in hardy the module was in linux-ubuntu-modules
<andresmujica> now that package is nonexistant, as far as i know everything moved into linux-image..
<jenom> Hi there
<andresmujica> hi
<maco> asac: is NM *supposed* to stay connected to my wireless when I plug in an ethernet cable, or is it a bug that it is currently connected on *both* interfaces?
<greg-g> known bug I think
<maco> ohok
<greg-g> I know there is a known bug about issues when you have wired and wireless connected
<greg-g> not sure of specifics as I haven't dealt with it
<maco> ok
<maco> i was gonna test intrepid's iwl3945 with WEP (he asked me to before) and then dd-wrt locked when i told it to make another interface for WEP, and then i connected wired and now i cant get to the router through the wired connection because of this
<greg-g> well that is lame
<xubuntusdi> salve a tutti
<maco> xubuntusdi: #ubuntu-it
<xubuntusdi> ciao maco so di ubuntu-it ma questo è il canale dei bugs?
<maco> oh um...:(
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xubuntusdi> hello MACO are aware of the channel ubuntu-it but this is the channel of bugs?
<xubuntusdi> Excuse me
<maco> Non penso che ci sia una scanalatura dell'insetto per italiano. Abbiamo appena questo, ma usiamo solitamente l'inglese. E sto usando il Internet per tradurre questo.
<xubuntusdi> I wanted to participate segnalezione some bugs :\  :p
<xubuntusdi> I wanted to participate to report some bugs
<maco> bug reports are supposed to be done in english. but if you pair up with an english-speaker in #ubuntu-it (ex: LjL), you can get your bug translated
<maco> bugs go on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<LjL> xubuntusdi: hai bisogno?
<xubuntusdi> yes but it has taken me not to post to this channel
<LjL> xubuntusdi: per un minuto possiamo fare un'eccezione, penso
<xubuntusdi> especially in Italian
<xubuntusdi> :D
<maco> xubuntusdi: that's why i told LjL to visit. he speaks italian.
<LjL> xubuntusdi, quindi dimmi pure, se posso ti aiuto, se non posso traduco per gli altri
<xubuntusdi>  problemi con scheda wifi ipn2220 , dopo un testing di un anno sulle versioni 7.04 7.10 ho notato che ndiswrapper...
<xubuntusdi> non viene scritto in modprobe
<LjL> xubuntusdi: ok, di wireless ne so poco o niente, so giusto che ndiswrapper server per usare i driver di windows
<xubuntusdi> anche se edito manualmente non ne vuole sapere di avviarsi all'avvio
<LjL> xubuntusdi: ma in qualche modo alla fine riesci a caricarlo?
<LjL> tipo con modprobe?
<xubuntusdi> con 8.04 e 8.10 il problema sembra l'abbiano risolto solo in ubuntu ma non xubuntu
<LjL> xubuntusdi: mi sembrerebbe strano però, se ho capito bene si tratta semplicemente di moduli del kernel... che differenza dovrebbe esserci tra ubuntu e xubuntu?
<xubuntusdi> il problema che malgrado la modifica del network-manager il dchpclient non và più
<xubuntusdi> credo che sia il solito problema di ubuntu che ha con il protocollo wpa
<xubuntusdi> o con rete fastweb??
<LjL> xubuntusdi: fastweb non vedo che possa entrarci, sul WPA ammetto che non so niente
<xubuntusdi> inquanto fatica a connettersi e dopo pochi intanti si disconnette, con la possibilità che non si riconnetta più
<LjL> xubuntusdi: ma xubuntu usa network manager?
<xubuntusdi> si
<xubuntusdi> purtroppo non capisco perchè continuino a mettercelo invece di wicd
<LjL> xubuntusdi: senti, fammi una ricapitolazione
<LjL> xubuntusdi: descrivimi il problema e su che sistemi l'hai avuto come se io non ne sapessi assolutamente niente
<xubuntusdi> cmq adesso come dicevo prima denoto un problema (e pure grosso) di dhcpclient
<LjL> (cosa non molto lontana dalla realtà)
<xubuntusdi> ok
<xubuntusdi> devi sapere che la scheda wifi con chip ipn2220 e un STR....
<xubuntusdi> infatti funziona solo con driver di windws
<xubuntusdi> quindi si è costretti ad usare ndiswrapper per farla funzionare, purtroppo però non sempre ubuntu memorizza nel modprobe l'avvio automatico del driver della scheda
<xubuntusdi> quindi la maggior parte delle volte bignona avviarla da terminale
<xubuntusdi> dicevo che questo problema con la versione 8.10 sembra l'abbiano risolto su ubutnu ma xubuntu no
<LjL> xubuntusdi: ok, primo, per avviarla da terminale come fai? secondo, dove hai letto/sentito che su ubuntu è risolto? (se c'è già un bug aperto, sarebbe meglio sfruttarlo)
<xubuntusdi> in più con le nuove versioni ho problemi a stabilire il collegamento con il mio ruter di fastweb sembra che c sia un bug nel dhcpclient non credi?
<xubuntusdi> quindi?
<xubuntusdi> sfruttarlo?
<LjL> xubuntusdi, quindi rispondi alla domanda, primo :)
<xubuntusdi> ok
<xubuntusdi> depmod -a
<xubuntusdi> ndiswrapper -m
<LjL> xubuntusdi: uhm, è necessario anche il depmod -a se no non va? :o
<xubuntusdi> e infine modprobe ndiswrapper
<xubuntusdi> a questo punto la scheda parte
<xubuntusdi> ma dopo il riavvio è come se non avessi fatto niente
<xubuntusdi> devo ripetere tutto
<LjL> capito
<LjL> xubuntusdi: faccio un riassuntino in inglese per gli altri e poi cerco se c'è già qualcosa su launchpad, ok?
<xubuntusdi> ok
<LjL> xubuntusdi has a wifi card with IPN2220 chip, which needs ndiswrapper to work, but most of the times the driver isn't loaded automatically when Ubuntu is started
<LjL> so most of the time it has to be started manually from the terminal
<LjL> it "seems" that the problem has been solved on Intrepid / Ubuntu, but not Xubuntu
<LjL> (this probably deserves a search on the bug reports)
<LjL> to load it manually, it's depmod -a ; ndiswrapper -m ; modprobe ndiswrapper
<LjL> the other thing is that when it does connect, it disconnects very easily - he thinks there might be a (separate?) problem with dhcpclient
<maco> disconnects are not dhclient's fault. that's just driver instability
<maco> it's probably losing packets
<maco> that makes network manager think its disconnected, and then it starts over trying to reconnect
<LjL> xubuntusdi: maco dice che le disconnessioni non sono colpa di dhclient, è semplicemente il driver che è instabile, probabilmente perde dei pacchetti. per questo motivo network manager pensa di essersi disconnesso e riprova a connettersi da capo
<xubuntusdi> quindi cosa faccio
<LjL> xubuntusdi: be' visto che sei qui, suppongo che l'intenzione fosse di segnalare un bug?
<xubuntusdi> si infatti
<xubuntusdi> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<crimsun> that seems a bit odd, really. Are you certain it's not a race condition?
<LjL> xubuntusdi: fammi fumare una sigaretta poi ti preparo un bug report e te lo metto in pastebin
<LjL> crimsun, i hope you're asking maco, because i haven't the slighest idea how to translate "race condition" ;P
<crimsun> Do we have dmesgs and /var/log/daemon.logs from Ubuntu 8.10 and Xubuntu 8.10 to compare?
<xubuntusdi> anche a me LjL
<xubuntusdi> mi devo spostare per qualche minuto
<xubuntusdi> devo fumare fuori
<LjL> crimsun: not from me, i'm on Hardy, i'll tell him to get his Xubuntu ones
<pckchem> Hey does anyone have the launchpad greasemonkey scripts working in Firefox 3.0.4 ?
<maco> pckchem: yes, but they break the +filebug pages
<LjL> xubuntusdi: crimsun dice se puoi prepararci anche un paste di /var/log/daemon.log (magari subito dopo aver connesso la scheda e aspettato che si disconnetta da sola)
<pckchem> maco: Hmm, well I just got around to installing them since I installed intrepid, but they are not working :(
<maco> pckchem: the stock reply one works fine for me...
<maco> pckchem: the one for showing people's group icons does too
<pckchem> maco: Hmm.... I'll try to get them to work again. Maybe I installed them wrong...
<maco> maybe restart ff after intalling them
<xubuntusdi> ok LjL farò così
<maco> mmmm cosi
<xubuntusdi> lo devo postare quì
<xubuntusdi> ?
<LjL> no, su http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntusdi> e poi?
<LjL> se Konqueror mi si sblocca poi, aiutrebbe
<LjL> xubuntusdi: per caso hai dovuto mai mettere in blacklist il modulo "bcm"?
<pckchem> Maco: wierd. When I loaded them through firefox they work...
<xubuntusdi> no
<pckchem> Guess installing them from command line doesn't work right...
<maco> pckchem: how else would you do it
<pckchem> terminal
<pckchem> I use the bzr branch to keep current
<pckchem> Have a cript that copies them from bzr branch to user profile
<xubuntusdi> nella blacklist ci vanno i driver (moduli) non compatibili per il pc o che nn servono
<maco> en america, "cosí" es l'nome d'un cafe
<maco> pckchem: oh, interesting
<LjL> xubuntusdi: lo so, ma siccome avevo trovato un altro bug sul chip ipn2220 in cui il tizio diceva che aveva dovuto mettere quel modulo in blacklist...
<xubuntusdi> se l'ho metto nella blacklist di sicuro non me l'ho carica all'avvio
<LjL> xubuntusdi: qui c'è quello che ho scritto, dimmi se ti suona http://paste.ubuntu.com/85354/ - maco, crimsun too, draft bug report
<xubuntusdi> ok
<xubuntusdi> vado
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-07
<ndan> hey i was gonna file a bug against a processor problem i was having with my computer, however ubuntu-bugs requires a package id/name and well... the processor isn't a package.....
<micahg> ndan: what do you mean processor problem?
<ndan> micahg, inccorrect representation of l2 cache on my processor zm85 http://tinyurl.com/yh72quf shows 1 meg versus 2
<micahg> ndan: probably 1Meg per core
<ndan> interesting idea...
<micahg> ndan: maybe not
<micahg> idk, have you tried asking in #ubuntu
<ndan> looking into it now... it doesn't appear it SHOULD be published like that however looking into more details of the application
<ndan> yes, they have no clue -- done alot of google searches -- no avail, thus the bug report never thought i could file it under sysinfo...  however i wanna verify its not per core first because quadcore processors do do per core
<ndan> figured it out, thank you micahg your a great help
<micahg> ndan: np
<^arky^> hi
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<micahg> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hey micahg
<^arky^> hi
<^arky^> any help on bug 491327
<fujimitsu> bug 491327
<fujimitsu> hm, thought the bot would read back bug description.. is it down
<BUGabundo_work> boas
<Pici> bug 10000
<Pici> jpds: bug snarfing looks to be still broken :/
<fujimitsu> almost 4 hours on my count
<jpds> Pici: I know.
<jpds> bug 10000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 10000 in xorg "xserver-common: X crashed (signal 7) while scrolling in Mozilla" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10000
<jpds> You serious.
<jpds> s/.$/?/
<Pici> bug 100000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<Pici> Thats the one I meant ;)
<jpds> That was easy to fix, how annoying.
<Pici> jpds: thanks :)
<jpds> No problem.
<scorp123> hi all
<scorp123> On launchpad people suggested to me I try my luck here ... so: Any Ubuntu/Launchpad admins here? Or folks from Canonical maybe?
<nigel_nb> scorp123: hi, wat are you looking for?
<scorp123> I reported a bug ... in July 2008
<scorp123> Its status is still "New" and "Undecided" ... after 1.5 years
<nigel_nb> bug number?
<scorp123> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/251923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 251923 in nfs-utils "/sbin/mount.nfs doesn't understand mount option mountvers=n" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nigel_nb> oh great, the bot is back
<scorp123> I see someone did in fact look at it and update the status 36 minutes ago ....
<scorp123> oh well
 * BUGabundo_work pats the bot in its back
<nigel_nb> yeah, its now confirmed
<nigel_nb> and just so that you know, bump doest work on bugs
<scorp123> well, I guess one might call that progress :)
<thekorn> indeed!
<scorp123> nigel_nb: Yeah, I noticed :D
<thekorn> ;)
<nigel_nb> scorp123: we can't see it, doesn't make a difference
<scorp123> nigel_nb: yes, I figured .... ;)
<nigel_nb> scorp123: only thing you can do is wait for some time and ask here if there has been no reply, one of us will look into it.
<nigel_nb> Thanks for dropping by and asking :)
<scorp123> nigel_nb: good to know
 * nigel_nb pats the bot too!
<micahg> bdmurray: is there a meeting tomorrow?
<WeatherGod> I believe that bug 461034 could be set to triaged or something
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461034 in update-manager "update manager not working for beta release with live CD 9.10rc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461034
<WeatherGod> there is a lot of info, but the problem also resolved itself
<BUGabundo_work> hey charles
<BUGabundo_work> darn bad tab
<BUGabundo_work> charlie-tca: ^^^^
<charlie-tca> hey, BUGabundo_work
<micahg> WeatherGod: yeah, I guess so
<micahg> WeatherGod: actually, I'm not sure...
<WeatherGod> you know, we aren't exactly sure why the problem resolved itself
<WeatherGod> maybe it is something that the upgrade-manager team still needs to look into
<kklimonda> WeatherGod: then you should close it as invalid with a response that we don't know what have fixed it (the response is in stock responses)
<kklimonda> now, to actually look at the bug.. ;)
<kklimonda> good evening everyone
<WeatherGod> good morning
<WeatherGod> :-P
<micahg> WeatherGod: I wasn't sure if all the info was there or if there was still an issue to fix, that's why I said idk
<WeatherGod> yeah, I looked again, and saw no real substansive info
<WeatherGod> not sure if this is a workable report
<WeatherGod> yeah, I don't think this one is workable
<nigel_nb> hey WeatherGod :)
 * WeatherGod waves
<micahg> WeatherGod: user attached everything that was asked for
<WeatherGod> that is true, but the logs don't seem to show anything wrong happening
<WeatherGod> at least, I didn't see anything
<WeatherGod> actually, if I look at one of the previous upgrade attempts, I see some errors
<WeatherGod> one of them was a failure to upgrade basero
<WeatherGod> brasero
<WeatherGod> which seemed to have stemmed from a failure in detecting a particular directory
<WeatherGod> yeah, I am not really finding any other useful error messages
<WeatherGod> bug 458860 describes an upgrade issue that should probably be checked out before the release of Lucid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458860 in update-manager "LOcally installed Programs and updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458860
<micahg> apport fix for karmic is in -proposed :)
<WeatherGod> for which bug?
<micahg> officially, https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/476513, but it's for one time apport crashes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476513 in apport "/etc/default/apport comment outdated" [Low,Fix committed]
<micahg> and ubot4 is back! :D
<WeatherGod> yay!
<WeatherGod> that was getting annoying
<WeatherGod> micahg, I am coming across a bunch of bug reports in updata-manager where the OR did provide the requested files, but the status was never changed back to 'New'
<WeatherGod> now they are a few days away from expiring
<micahg> WeatherGod: yep, that's normal
<micahg> WeatherGod: you can change back to new if you're not sure if all the info is there, or ask for triaged if you think it is
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> bug 448086 is interesting, but I am not sure if there is enough info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 448086 in update-manager "Updates are delayed because 'Waiting for other tasks' but no other task is running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448086
<WeatherGod> the OR figured out that there was a worker thread downloading packages in the background, but was hanging
<WeatherGod> and a crash of the AptDaemon also crashed his X session
<micahg> WeatherGod: if it's reproducible, an apport crash report would help
<micahg> if we can get it
<bdmurray> micahg: yes
<micahg> bdmurray: thanks, I'll make sure to be here
 * micahg needs a blog
<WeatherGod> micahg, I'll ask the OR if the bug is reproducible
 * BUGabundo_work points micahg to posterous.com
<micahg> BUGabundo_work: nah, I'm going to set up a wordpress instance
<micahg> BUGabundo_work: thanks though
<WeatherGod> can someone mark bug 466248 as triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 466248 in grub "no audio in ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/466248
<WeatherGod> I am just doing some housekeeping work
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: Won't that be incomplete until the OR comes back to say whether or not it worked?
<WeatherGod> it did work
<WeatherGod> unless I got my bug numbers mixed up
<CarlFK> what does the -p do in  ubuntu-bug -p linux ?
<charlie-tca> Okay, I see
<WeatherGod> ok, actually, I misread that... but anyway, dtchen asked that they get triaged anyway
<charlie-tca> done
<WeatherGod> CarlFK, the -p indicates which package hook to use, I believe
<WeatherGod> or is that just apport-collect?
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<BUGabundo_work> CarlFK: nothing... its meant for apport-cli no ubuntu-bug
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug/Aj0lyedhvefVXavlzDy80CgaeTT#form-start says "inux (Ubuntu) guidelines:         Please report a bug about the kernel using the following command in a terminal:  ubuntu-bug -p linux"
<micahg> CarlFK: -p is deprecated for ubuntu-bug but can still be used with apport-collect for more info
<CarlFK> @#$#@$ "Warning: The options -p/-P are deprecated, please do not use them.  See /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug --help"
<CarlFK> yep.
<BUGabundo_work> *not
<WeatherGod> bug 467164 could probably now be marked as Triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467164 in linux "[Regression] touchpad not recognized on upgade to karmic (sony vaio VGN-SR220)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467164
<WeatherGod> although, maybe against a different package
<charlie-tca> What importance?
<WeatherGod> I don't know... the user can still use a regular mouse
<WeatherGod> and it isn't damaging the user files
<WeatherGod> so, I guess low
<charlie-tca> That sounds right. more on importance at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<charlie-tca> done
<nperry> Hummm, whats the best thing to do with a bug report in russian :s
<nperry> Please translate into english, or ask for help in #ubuntu-ru ?
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca: thanks
<nperry> !ru
<ubot4> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nperry> !en
<ubot4> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<charlie-tca> nperry: I use http://translate.google.com/# to translate what I can
<nperry> Hummmm all i get is "The installer crashes zavershilas"
<nperry> I've set to incomplete and ask reporter to translate
<Brucevdk> Hi, I would like somebody to hold my hand while I report a possible bug, any volunteers?
<Brucevdk> I want to make sure that I collect the right information and whatnot
<WeatherGod> sure, what's up?
<CarlFK> Brucevdk: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Brucevdk> CarlFK: I've seen it at least once :)
<Brucevdk> WeatherGod: I'm running Jaunty (9.04), starting since a few days ago I'm having problems with GVFS mounts (FTP specifically right now). When I edit files with either Geany or even nano I get the error "Input/output error" and the file is essentially deleted (0 bytes). I noticed there was a kernel upgrade around the same time this started happening and it's likely it's a problem with FUSE. The only editor that manages to save anything properly is Gedit,
<Brucevdk>  which aparantly "works around" FUSE.
<Brucevdk> I've searched Launchpad for the keywords: input output error, as that seemed like the terms somebody would use but I didn't see anything relevant
 * WeatherGod whooosh!
<WeatherGod> any other takers?
<Brucevdk> awww :)
<WeatherGod> I will say, that is definitely a serious issue
<Brucevdk> Looks like the problems aren't happening with SFTP mounts
<WeatherGod> but I have never played with FUSE and sftp mounts, so I really don't know how to diagnose those
<WeatherGod> did you see anything in dmesg?
<WeatherGod> and you did reboot after the kernel update, right?
<Brucevdk> WeatherGod: I don't see anything relevant in dmesg right now and yes I have reboot since
<Brucevdk> I've already managed to accidently delete a few files already heh... (which isn't really funny)
<WeatherGod> I believe if you file it against fuse, apport should be able to gather useful data automatically
<Brucevdk> hmm let me give it a shot
<Brucevdk> WeatherGod: there's a gvfs-fuse and then it looks like there isn't specifically a fuse package (probably just some kernel stuff)
<Brucevdk> oh libfuse2...
<WeatherGod> then gvfs-fuse it
<Brucevdk> alright
<WeatherGod> if it isn't gvfs-fuse, then the people there will move it to an appropriate package
<Brucevdk> alright well I've filed it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/493716 though it doesn't seem it has added much information
<ubot4> Brucevdk: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/493716)
<WeatherGod> well, hopefully, someone more knowledgable than me will be able to tell you what more to add
<Brucevdk> WeatherGod: well you've been a great help anyhow :)
<WeatherGod> no problem, I hope your issue gets resolved
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: thanks for your work on bug #491181
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491181 in icedtea "firefox 3.5.5 icedtea bug java app crash in IcedTeaPluginFactory::HandleMessage" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491181
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I appreciate your help!
 * WeatherGod looking back over my old bug reports...
<WeatherGod> found one that I thought was going to be a flame fest
<WeatherGod> but nothing ever happened
<WeatherGod> bug 483502
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483502 in ubuntu "Swap in Gnote and swap out Tomboy from 10.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483502
<WeatherGod> go figure
<WeatherGod> can someone mark bug 483474 as triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483474 in bluez "Screensaver starts after a few seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483474
<WeatherGod> probably low priority
<WeatherGod> mrand, thanks
<mrand> np.  Good work.
<WeatherGod> micahg, I think I have finished grouping those update-manager bugs
<micahg> WeatherGod: grouping?
<WeatherGod> there might be other reports out there that I haven't found yet, but it is a good start
<WeatherGod> yeah, it started with me looking for dupes of the load-balancing issue when we released Karmic
<WeatherGod> I think I talked with you about this, or maybe it was hggdh?
<WeatherGod> well, anyway, there are three bug reports that probably should be marked as triaged or wishlist or something to indicate that update-manager needs to perform more gracefully in certain situations
<WeatherGod> and maybe as evidence of the server load issues that needs to be addressed before release of Lucid
<WeatherGod> bug 464087
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464087 in update-manager "Upgrade to Kubuntu 9.10 failed because site became unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464087
<WeatherGod> bug 489403
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489403 in update-manager "Update Manager experiences problem upgrading to '9.10'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489403
<WeatherGod> bug 463435
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463435 in update-manager "I was notified that upgrade was available, but it was not ready" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463435
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-08
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo1: got a few free minutes to help me out
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: got a few free minutes to help me out
<BUGabundo> a few
<BUGabundo> sup?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: are you around?
<nigel_nb> can someone wishlist bug 493973 for me please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493973 in evolution "evolution can't send messages using smtp.gmail.com with default gmail settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493973
<hggdh> nigel_nb: hi, -- not being a bother, but why do you think it is a wish (*I* know why *I* would think so, but... changes in status and importance should have a comment)
<mac_v> pedro_: hi.. when a bug which was earlier present , but seems solved by an unknown fix... should it be marked "fix released" or "invalid" ?
<mac_v> just asking , since the stock responses has such unknown fixes to me marked as "invalid"
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I understand the bug and its a minor and * genuine * feature request (which should be filed upstream, which I'm doing now)
<nigel_nb> its not causing any problems, just the user needs to do it manually
<pedro_> mac_v, invalid is ok in that particular case
<mac_v> pedro_: so should i change this to invalid > Bug #413729 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413729 in f-spot "f-spot.exe crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413729
 * mac_v gets confused , since seb128 marks them fix released and a few others mark them invalid... :(
<pedro_> mac_v, don't bother about those closed reports
<nigel_nb> hggdh: so, am I correct?
<mac_v> pedro_: ah.. ok.. thanks .. but in future such bugs are to be marked 'invalid' ?
<pedro_> mac_v, if the bug was "fixed" by an unknown way, yes, set those to invalid
<pedro_> often people reboot their machine and the bug is fixed
<pedro_> or for what ever other reason, marking those as invalid is ok
<mac_v> pedro_: if fixed by an update?
<pedro_> fix released
<mac_v> ah ok
<seb128> mac_v, I tend to use fix released when a new version fix the issue
<seb128> and invalid when it magically went away after a restart or on next try
<mac_v> ah... got it
<nigel_nb> pedro_: you're the contact for evolution?
<pedro_> nigel_nb, i'm getting the email for the bugs upstreamed there, that'd be a yes
<nigel_nb> pedro_: ah, just forwarded an enhancement request upstream
<hggdh> nigel_nb: done
<nigel_nb> saw your name come up :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes, you are correct. But we have to comment on status/importance changes
<hggdh> poor pedro_ would really like somebody else to get Evo ;-)
<pedro_> btw I moved the bug to Triaged, since nigel_nb sent it upstream
<nigel_nb> pedro_: you want some help on evo? I could help
<hggdh> oh, I updated in between, I guess
<nigel_nb> I sort of started liking upstream gnome :)
<hggdh> see you all this evening (US central time evening)
<pedro_> nigel_nb, sure! help is always welcome :-)
<pedro_> nigel_nb, if you want to send some upstream there's a few on evolution just search for bugs that need to be forwarded upstream in the advanced search
<pedro_> there's ~10 that need to be confirmed by someone getting the issue and then be send upstream to the Gnome BTS
<nigel_nb> I'll look into it now :)
<pedro_> cool! gracias!
<nigel_nb> pedro_: how do I search by package?
<pedro_> nigel_nb, what do you mean?
<nigel_nb> I got it
<pedro_> ok
<nigel_nb> I wanted to search for evolution, figured it ot
<nigel_nb> pedro_: 403682, reported upstream, change status
<pedro_> bug 403682
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403682 in evolution "Some attached emails (ie MIME digest) are empty when downloaded from IMAP" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403682
<pedro_> done thank nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> :)
<hggdh> bddebian: boo ;-)
<bddebian> Boo too :)
<nigel_nb> pedro_: other upstream forwardable bugs, I'm not sure if I can confirm... :(
<pedro_> nigel_nb, no problem, thanks for working on those! :-)
<nigel_nb> happy to be of help :)
<bdmurray> Hello!
<pedro_> hola bdmurray
<nigel_nb> hello bdmurray :)
<andresmujica> hola a todos!  hi everyone !
<bdmurray> So, its that time of the month ... for the bug squad meeting!
<andresmujica> hi bdmurray hi pedro_
<thekorn> hey bugsquad!
<andresmujica> hi thekorn
<bdmurray> I don't see micahg...
<bdmurray> So we'll skip the first two things in the agenda until he shows
<bdmurray> Moving on we have "Documented policy for revision of Wiki pages. Some of them need revamp but seems most are unsure of how to go about it."  -- cyan-spam
<bdmurray> While I don't think they are present I think there is enough information to discuss this
<yofel> hi folks
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting  -- for the reference ;)
<bdmurray> I'm personally subscribed to most of the wiki pages I care about
<bdmurray> so I'd prefer people just edit them however, from changes of wide scope I like what qsense did with e-mailing the bugsquad
<bdmurray> er for changes
<bdmurray> Additionally, I believe there was one issue where pages contradicted each other or it was not clear which page was correct.
<bdmurray> In that case again e-mailing the bug squad for clarification on a policy makes the most sense to me.
<bdmurray> Are other ideas on that topic?
<bdmurray> Any - even!
<pedro_> indeed that's the best way to go
<yofel> well, I mostly agree that the ML would be the best place to discuss propsed changes to the wiki
<yofel> and for direct questions we have this channel
<bdmurray> yofel: ah, yes that's a good point
<andresmujica> subscribing the ML to the bugsquad wiki pages could work too, or would it be just too much noise??
<bdmurray> andresmujica: that's an interesting idea as if a policy changed everyone would be notified too
<yofel> not if ediors use the 'trivial change' checkbox when needed
<yofel> bdmurray: +1
<thekorn> maybe we can just give this subscribe ML to wike pages idea a try for a few month
<thekorn> s/wike/wiki
<andresmujica> yeap
<bdmurray> Okay, I see 2 actions to do then.  1) Publicize wiki editing policy.  2) Check with mailing list regarding subscribing to wiki pages.
<bdmurray> I can take #1 any volunteers for #2?
 * hggdh is still trying to load the wiki page :-(
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am not sure I understand #2
<hggdh> oh, wait
<bdmurray> propose that the bugsquad mailing list be subscribe to "key" wiki pages and run a trial of it
<hggdh> yes. As usual, I am slow
<bdmurray> or I'm vague ;-)
<hggdh> I can do it
<bdmurray> hggdh: awesome, thanks!
<bdmurray> Are there any other topics for the meeting?
 * hggdh apart from the additionals, no, AFAICU
<bdmurray> hggdh: additionals?
<pedro_> yes, just one
<pedro_> well from me at least
<pedro_> I'm looking for people to help to organize the next bug days
<hggdh> defining a roadmap, single use apport, etc
<pedro_> that means , the one for this week and the next one
<bdmurray> hggdh: right, however micahg isn't here :-(
<pedro_> so if you want to help: just drop your name on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<hggdh> pedro_: I am not really available right now (taking time unpaid to be here), otherwise I would be there
<pedro_> so we can start to coordinate
<pedro_> also, we're looking for a target for the next week
<pedro_> so if you have *any* idea don't be shy and add it to the wiki page
<bdmurray> pedro_: the no package bugs are quite out of hand
<pedro_> also put your name on the organizers section so we can make sure you're going to help with that task too
<pedro_> bdmurray, yes and those bug days are always a total success
<pedro_> hggdh, no worries, you're having a lot over your plate right now :-)
 * pedro_ hugs hggdh
 * hggdh blushes, and hugs pedro_ back
<pedro_> ok that's all i got from here
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, thanks!
<thekorn> I think this daily PPA topic is an important one to discuss, what are the plan for daily PPAs and how is managing bugs in this packages planned?
<hggdh> +1
<hggdh> the apport one-run (force_start=1) has just been resolved via an update to Karmic
<hggdh> thanks goes to micahg for it
<bdmurray> hggdh: can you elaborate?
<hggdh> apport would not start single-time on karmic due to the change to upstart
<hggdh> Lucid was fixed, and micahg prepared a debdiff for Karmic -- and pitti approved and uploaded it yesterday
<bdmurray> ah, thanks to micahg then!
<hggdh> but, now, back to dailies
<hggdh> I think this is more complex than it seems
<hggdh> but is extremely needed -- more so given all the blueprints we had at UDS
<bdmurray> I'd proposed an idea at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00496.html
<bdmurray> I'm not sure why that thread is on the bugcontrol mailing list but whatever
<hggdh> bdmurray: I think it is because we are the ones to set it INVALID
<thekorn> ok, so the proposal is: marking them all (by tagging and modifieing the title) but closing most of them
<bdmurray> right unless there is a well known call for testing
<thekorn> only letting the one open which are part of a public announced testing iniative of a big ubuntu team
<hggdh> and then the owners can search for their packages. The only issue is it is not easy to search for INVALID (must go to advanced/extended/whatever)
<bdmurray> but its still possible
<thekorn> damn, yeah
<bdmurray> and maybe we could make a launchpadlib script to make it easier for them
<hggdh> good idea
<thekorn> show-me-all-my-valid-but-invalid-bugs-because-I-used-a-PPA.py
<hggdh> perhaps a slightly smaller name ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<thekorn> ;)
<bdmurray> show-me-all-my-valid-but-invalid-bugs-because-I-used-a-PPA-and-launchpad-doesn't-have-ppa-bug-filing.py
<pedro_> lol
<thekorn> yeah, exactly
<hggdh> THAT'S better. Go for broke
<bdmurray> tab completion!
<hggdh> so we would need to (1) update the wiki (2) get the .py, (3) publish
<bdmurray> and announce the policy
<hggdh> getting the py is not a critical path, though, just makes life easier
<hggdh> so, 4 actions, the announcement being the last. Volunteers?
<bdmurray> and maybe make a standard response that modifies ppa reports appropriately
<hggdh> 5 actions
<bdmurray> and... ;-)
<hggdh> you mentees, this is a point where you can get your hands dirty ;-)
<bdmurray> I'll do 4 and 5
<thekorn> hey micahg
<thekorn> I can do (2) over the next weekend
<hggdh> morning micahg
<nigel_nb> anyone asked for volunteer mentees?
<hggdh> thanks, thekorn
<micahg> hi thekorn hggdh
 * hggdh has
<nigel_nb> I volunteer though u'll have to tell me what about
<hggdh> nigel_nb: we will help
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I'm in
<hggdh> cool
<hggdh> bdmurray: where would we publish it? lp-improvements?
<bdmurray> hggdh: item 2 should likely be put in ubuntu-qa-tools and pointed to from the wiki and announcement
<bcurtiswx_> announcement of????
<hggdh> ok, makes sense. We can assume it will be there
<hggdh> abd prepare the wiki accordingly
<bdmurray> announcement of the policy regarding ppa bug reports
<thekorn> hmm, we cannot address (2) aka the script yet, easiliy and with good performance
<bcurtiswx_> ah, for now we've been invalidating them
<hggdh> thekorn: what gives?
<thekorn> the API has no way to search for tasks of a user
<thekorn> means:  launchpad.people ["thekorn"].searchTasks()
<thekorn> is not working
<bdmurray> we can hash this out later but I'd imagined it would search for package bugs tagged ppa
<thekorn> haha, ok
<thekorn> yeah, that's easy
<hggdh> and with a given pacakge
<bdmurray> okay, so micahg is here!
<thekorn> this smells a bit like bughelper ;)
<micahg> sorry I was late
<micahg> did you get through all the items on the agenda already?
<hggdh> thekorn: it does indeed...
<bdmurray> micahg: no problem since we only have 20 minutes are any of your items more pressing?
<bdmurray> micahg: we covered wiki page editing policy and bugs for daily ppas
<micahg> what was the decision for PPAs if I may ask
<hggdh> we will be following https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00496.html for now
<micahg> ok, that sounds good
<micahg> can we make a list of packages that PPA bugs are allowed for?
<micahg> on the wiki
<hggdh> and we will change the wiki to reflect that, a .py will be written to facilitate the search, published on the qa-tools, and an announcement made
<hggdh> micahg: I would expect this will be part of the wiki changes
<bdmurray> micahg: that makes sense
<micahg> ok, yeah, perfecrt
<hggdh> as long as there are few such cases
<thekorn> but this is not a static list, right?
<hggdh> I do not see it as static. Probably a subpage
<thekorn> so there can be short "official" testing periods for some packages
<hggdh> +1
<hggdh> micahg: what did you mean with "how to connect upstream bugs in LP"?
<micahg> well, I was wondering about bugs that their upstream uses LP for bug tracking
<hggdh> ah, good one
<hggdh> bdmurray: how do we deal with upstream-at-LP? Do we still open an Ubuntu bug and an Upstream one? Does it even make sense?
<thekorn> I don't get it, maybe I'm too slow, as usual ;)
<bdmurray> hggdh: it depends on the upstream.  for ubiquity and update-manager no
<bdmurray> hggdh: for terminator or something used by another distribution yes
<andresmujica> hmm, i believe that usually the upstream has a project inside LP, so is a matter to add a task for the project and for the ubuntu package
<bdmurray> andresmujica: yes
<hggdh> so ubiquity bugs should be open against which?
<hggdh> (for example)
<bdmurray> hggdh: only the Ubuntu package not the project
<hggdh> do we have a list of these packages? It would help, I think
<andresmujica> bug 422101
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422101 in ubiquity "initramfs-tools package seems to fail postinstall on armel" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422101
<bdmurray> speaking of an awesome thing to do would be to review https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/update-manager and open ubuntu tasks
<andresmujica> this could be an example
<micahg> so we open an upstream task vs bug?
<mvo> bdmurray: great idea!
<bdmurray> mvo: and maybe disable bug filing when finished?
<thekorn> argh, this "hot bugs" overview sucks, I thought for one seconds update-manager only has 10 open bugs ;)
<bdmurray> so generally speaking there should be a bug opened against the upstream project unless they are Ubuntu only packages like ubiquity and update-manager
<bdmurray> There is no list of those packages that I know of
<thekorn> what is the reason for this exception?
<bdmurray> the package doesn't exist anywhere else and its just extra work to close the upstream task
<thekorn> it complicates everything, and I personally don't see the positive outcome
<bdmurray> I believe that ideally the project wouldn't allow bug filing / use lp for bug tracking
<micahg> bdmurray: that can be set by the project owner
<thekorn> no ideally launchpad would also close "upstream" tasks when sth. like (LP: #123456) is found in changelogs
<micahg> thekorn: that doesn't make sense as we might have a patch that upstream doesn't
<thekorn> hmm, good point
<micahg> bdmurray: if those project are set for no bug tracking, a note should be on the project homepage to use the ubuntu package for bug tracking
<micahg> also, what if another distro wants to adopt one of those packages as well
<bdmurray> micahg: well, to use 'ubuntu-bug packagename' ;-)
<bdmurray> micahg: well, then bug filing would be allowed again
<micahg> bdmurray: ok
<micahg> as we're out of time, I just wanted to make a quick note the single apport crash reports is fixed in -proposed
<micahg> for karmic
<thekorn> I think any policy makes sense here, as long as this policy is explained and announced somewhere
<bdmurray> micahg: hggdh told us - that's outstanding!
<micahg> I'm assuming it's ok to ask people to enable -proposed for the moment to generate the crash report
<hggdh> micahg: the only thing is -proposed *may* be dangerous generically
<hggdh> probably not, though, one hopes
<bdmurray> well, it shouldn't be but yes ;-)
<micahg> so we should wait until it reaches -updates before asking then?
<bdmurray> I'm sure we can get the sru verification fast tracked
<hggdh> we can fast-track it, yes
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> micahg: what was the bug #?
<micahg> bug 476513
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476513 in apport "/etc/default/apport comment outdated" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476513
<hggdh> thanks
<bdmurray> Thanks everyone!
<hggdh> am I still here?
<micahg> hggdh: yep
 * micahg goes to read the beginning of the meeting
<hggdh> oh, OK. bloody wifi is slow as molasses (but then what could I expect from wardriving?)
<thekorn> alos freenode is on fire today ;)
<thekorn> ok, thanks everybody
<thekorn> I'll write down some mmeting notes later today, ok?
<hggdh> since this early morning (about 0900 UTC)
<hggdh> thekorn: thank you
<micahg> ah, all caught up
<hggdh> yeee another netsplit
<mvo> bdmurray: (sorry for the delay) - yes, disabling upstream tasks of u-m is a great idea
<bdmurray> mvo: no problem, thanks for getting back to me
<nperry> bug #493384
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "xorg crashes at start with nvidia drivers. Karmic Koala. Nvidia Drivers." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493384
<nigel_nb_> hggdh: meeting is over?
<nperry> Whats the best next step
<nigel_nb_> I think i missed the ending due to netsplits
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: yes, it is over. freenode is having a lot of netsplits, it seems
<nigel_nb_> hggdh: aw, too bad, anyway what did I volunteer for?
<nigel_nb_> I got split after that
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: heh. You volunteered to update the wiki pages abou how we will deal (at least for now) with PPA bugs
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: and thank you, BTW
<nigel_nb_> hggdh: okay, that connects with the link the lists.launchpad mailing list, correct?
<hggdh> yes -- partially. We need to state that all PPA bugs (except for a list of them) will (1) be tagged PPA; (2) have the title prepended with [PPA]; set to INVALID
<nigel_nb_> hggdh: why are we setting to invalid?
<nigel_nb_> so what the author can deal with it?
<hggdh> because they are not real Ubuntu bugs -- an Ubuntu bug is a bug in an official Ubuntu package
<hggdh> at the same time, we cannot leave then off, given all the push to PPA usage
<hggdh> but LP still does not support PPA bugs
<nigel_nb_> so we mark them invalid, but tag them and prepend PPA so that the authors can look for it or a script can be generated for them, correct?
<hggdh> development will provide us with a list of PPA packages that are to be accepted (packages in transition/turmoil, like -- say -- X video drivers). We expect this list to be dynamic
<nigel_nb_> okay :)
<nigel_nb_> so where should I update?
<hggdh> what you can do, if you want: look at the wiki bugsquad/bugs pages, and find where this could be put; suggest a change, and -- so that you will not feel roasting alone -- show us the changes
<hggdh> and we will discuss, change, propose, accept in group
<nigel_nb_> suggest a change on the mailing list?
<hggdh> you can, if you wish. Or propose here, if no response, then ML
<hggdh> here, via pastebin, for example
<hggdh> or a temp page showing the changes
<nigel_nb_> I'll do it on my sandbox
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, I have a bug in Karmic
<Wazzzaaa> bug #460654
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460654 in linux "speakers don't mute when plugging in a headphone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460654
<hggdh> thank you. If in doubt, ask. We will be more than happy to help. And we are very happy you volunteered :-)
<Wazzzaaa> I'm willing to do some research in finding the cause of this bug.. But I do not know where to start
<hggdh> Wazzzaaa: I am sorry, I personally do not do sound, but perhaps somebody else here does
<Wazzzaaa> ok :)
<Wazzzaaa> Im a programmer, and Im even willing to fix this bug if I can find it. Do you have pointer to sites which I can read ?
<nigel_nb_> Wazzzaaa: it is a known issue
<Wazzzaaa> ok
<Wazzzaaa> so....?
<nigel_nb_> I believe the audio team will get back to you on that one
<Wazzzaaa> hehe, I hope it is fixed in lucid
<nigel_nb_> I think it will be fixed in the next kernel relesae
<Wazzzaaa> ok, is it a kernel issue?
<nigel_nb_> no, its a alsa issue
<nigel_nb_> what make is your laptop?
<Wazzzaaa> make?   it is a desktop...
<nigel_nb_> Wazzzaaa: daniel knows the details, dont worry he'll look into it when he gets time
<nigel_nb_> he's kinda over worked, so dont worry if it takes time
<Wazzzaaa> ok, I'll idle here...
<Wazzzaaa> thnx voor the help
<BUGabundo> boas
 * BUGabundo is back
<maco> umm im confused. what does openafs have to do with bug 453365 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453365 in dkms "dkms should start before gdm if needed for video driver" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453365
<micahg> maco: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/453365/comments/9
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453365 in dkms "dkms should start before gdm if needed for video driver" [Undecided,In progress]
<maco> micahg: oh. ok. i should click through instead of just going by bugmail i guess...
<maco> i was just going "openafs... video... what?"
<maco> micahg: thanks. and sorry
<micahg> yep :), each task says who opened it, so you can look for their comment
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-09
<chrisccoulson> congrats charles :)
<nigel_nb> dtchen: how do i know from Card1.Amixer.values.txt whether sound is mute?
<dtchen> nigel_nb: you read the mute/cap field
<nigel_nb> thanks  :)
<dtchen> I hope that isn't too vague
<dtchen> I can't tell these days whether I'm assuming too much, since I've been at this stuff over a decade
<nigel_nb> that one's not my cup of tea
<dtchen> which "one"?
<nigel_nb> the report is that reduction in volume not permanent in pulseaudio
<nigel_nb> bug 491704
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491704 in pulseaudio "Sound volume is max on startup even when set to less " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491704
<dtchen> I think I've just asked for more info
<dtchen> all bugs are the same -- not enough info
<dtchen> that means we need to extend the apport hook, probably
<nigel_nb> this one had info, you asked for something about ~/.asoundrc*
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> u added just after I started seeing the page
<dtchen> yes, because either/both /etc/asound.conf or/and ~/.asoundrc will preempt pulse
<dtchen> this is due to the compatibility added back to retain ALSA precedence
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> sound is still greek and latin to me :(
<dtchen> I could remove that compatibility and break the expected, historical behavior of alsa-lib
<dtchen> or I could retain that compatibility and face these sorts of bugs
<nigel_nb> but breaking the historical behavior means a lot of people become lost?
<dtchen> heh, this was an intrepid SRU
<nigel_nb> as to how to fix and stuff like that
<dtchen> nigel_nb: it would break people's installs that rely solely on ALSA (without PA)
<hggdh> hey micahg, what is the PPA for the mozillateam?
<micahg> hggdh: which one?
<nigel_nb> dtchen: oh :)
<hggdh> for thnderbird?
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<dtchen> again, if we didn't have this horrendous split between Ubuntu and Xubuntu/Kubuntu, it would be easier
<micahg> hggdh: for TB3?
<micahg> hggdh: we only have dailies right now
<hggdh> dailies would be good ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: I built the just before release version in my ppa if you want
<hggdh> cool -- but fta published today a new daily also. Same?
<micahg> hggdh: dailies have been tracking 3.0.1 for a couple weeks
<micahg> this was the last RC that I just built
<hggdh> ppa:micahg/ppa?
<micahg> hggdh: no, ppa:micahg/mozilla-beta
<hggdh> thanks
<nigel_nb> hggdh: fixed my first bug :)
<hggdh> great nigel_nb !
<nigel_nb> of course, I got help, but it was fun :) I learned how to deal with that one
 * micahg realizes that more people are going to be asking about TB3 soon :)
 * hggdh bets on it
<micahg> hggdh: you were number 3 I think
<hggdh> :-)
<nigel_nb> I saw a couple of people talking about it
<hggdh> been thinking about it for a while (I mean TB itself); when Evo purged all my accounts from gconf I decided it was time to try
<hggdh> now, I am curious if TB3 will be better than TB2
<hggdh> nigel_nb: which bug?
<nigel_nb> bug 351509
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351509 in vm-builder "vmbuilder should provide an option to choose which libvirt virtual network" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351509
<nigel_nb> I just did it
<nigel_nb> maco___ helped me with it (actually gave me step-by-step instructions)
<nigel_nb> but anything similar I can handle it I think :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: and you told me you did not do python ;-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I didnt code
<nigel_nb> there was a diff attached
<nigel_nb> I got it packaged
<hggdh> ah, OK.
<nigel_nb> it was a low-hanging fruit :)
<nigel_nb> and I plucked it :P
<hggdh> nevertheless -- great work! first ever bug resolved, and getting also a debdiff accepted!
<hggdh> (it took me 2 years to propose my first debdiff)
<nigel_nb> oh
<hggdh> well, to tell the truth, I did not have the time to invest then. But still
<hggdh> hell, I do not have the time now, I should be getting ready to sleep!
<nigel_nb> hehe, then go to bed :)
<hggdh> heh. not yet, not yet... when I am in a hotel, I get insomnia
<nigel_nb> hotel, wassup?
<nigel_nb> work?
<hggdh> yes. One *has* to work.
<hggdh> and, as luck would have it, pretty much all my contracts are anywhere but home
<hggdh> micahg: TB3.1 looks interesting. Really
<micahg> I haven't tried 3.1 yet
<nigel_nb> hggdh: ah.  Been busy the whole day with User Day stuff
<hggdh> micahg, I am not sure this is what you had in your PPA, I just grabbed the highest version I found on synaptic
<micahg> hggdh: you must have had the mozilla daily ppa enabled
<shengie> Ubuntu rdesktop is buggy for me.  There's a patch that whacks the keyboard in ubuntu, not accompanied with rdesktop.sourceforge.net
<shengie> I reported a bug once (I thought) but no resolution.
<micahg> shengie: bug #?
<shengie> Lemme search...
<shengie> argh, I don't see one I submitted.
<shengie> There are similar bugs reported/open
<shengie> maybe I didn't report one, because I needed a fix, which entailed compiling rdesktop.sourceforge.net
<malev> hi, I'm new at the team bugsquad! And I'm reading the documentation in the wiki. Where can I see at the bugs lists?
<shengie> There's a patch being applied by Ubuntu which breaks caps-lock and the numberpad.
<micahg> shengie: well, you can file a bug and submit a patch to fix the patch or a replacement for it
<shengie> Actually, I need the patch ubuntu applies (for who knows what reason) to be removed.
<shengie> from the rdesktop code.
<shengie> That's why I'm here, I don't know how to go about requesting it, but I suppose a bug-report is a good place to start.
<shengie> Thanks
<micahg> shengie: yes, file a bug, explain which patch is problematic
<micahg> shengie: ubuntu-bug rdesktop
<hggdh> malev: did you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs ?
<malev> hggdh, yes, i read that
<malev> I also read the faq and a class from pedro
<malev> and some other things too :D
<hggdh> malev: OK. So, how can I help you?
<malev> hggdh, i wanted to know where can i found the list of bugs, you know, to start checking then
<hggdh> malev: on bugs.launchpad.net -- try https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=ubuntu
<hggdh> any bug with status NEW, or (perhaps) INCOMPLETE, is usually fair game
<malev> excelent! thanks
<malev> when i find something new, i'm gonna come to ask here :D
<hggdh> malev: if you have doubts on what do to, please ask
<malev> hggdh, i will! don't worry
<hggdh> well, this is it for tonight. G'night all
<micahg> mr_pouit: do you have a bug # for the battery issue?
<mr_pouit> micahg: no, I just noticed & fixed it when merging from debian testing in lucid.
<micahg> ok, if you want, I can make the patch
<mr_pouit> to sum up: battery notifications lack an icon on karmic
<mr_pouit> if you want to update your debdiff, just take the patch xubuntu-notification-something (don't remember the exact name) from lucid.
<micahg> ok, I'll build a test package and test in karmic before updating
<mr_pouit> nice, thanks.
<micahg> mr_pouit: is the test case in each bug, or all in one?
<mr_pouit> for the missing icons? Usually, it's better with one issue per bug.
<micahg> ok, so the debdiff goes in one, but the test case in each bug separately
<micahg> ugh, this should be in -motu I think...
<mr_pouit> ah, nevermind
<mr_pouit> yeah, it's ok
<micahg> ok
<mr_pouit> micahg: thanks for the test case. Isn't "4.5. restart xfce4-power-manager" needed?
<micahg> mr_pouit: yes, nice catch :)
<micahg> mr_pouit: fixed...was thinking of my other case where it quits
<micahg> I'm waiting for i386 to publish before I attach the debdiff
<^arky^> hi
<micahg> hi ^arky^
<^arky^> how are you micahg ?
<micahg> mr_pouit: do I have to do anything else to test this...it didn't work
<micahg> ^arky^: fine
<mr_pouit> micahg: icons are still missing?
<micahg> mr_pouit: yep, did it work on lucid...did you restart in between?
<micahg> I quit before the upgrade
<micahg> does OSD need a restart?
<mr_pouit> no, only xfce4-power-manager afaik
<micahg> mr_pouit: didn't work for me...
<mr_pouit> do you have 'notify-osd-icons' package installed?
<micahg> yep, 0.3
<mr_pouit> mmh, weird
<micahg> do you want to try the package?
<mr_pouit> yeah, why not
<micahg> ppa:micahg/sru-test
<mr_pouit> interesting
<mr_pouit> works here ^^'
<micahg> weird
<micahg> let me try quitting again
 * micahg has the brightness plugin, I wonder if that's affecting it
<^arky^> micahg: Changed Importance of bug 491327 to critical , hope that's right thing to do since it breaks gnome a11y completely
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491327 in at-spi "No module named pyatspi" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491327
<micahg> ^arky^: you still haven't found someone for that
<micahg> mr_pouit: it's supposed to be in the notification itself, right?
<mr_pouit> micahg: yes, the icon on the left, the text on the right
<micahg> mr_pouit: i don't see it, and I didn't see one from pidgin either
<^arky^> micahg: I tried Luke the maintainer of the package and on a11y list , no luck
<mr_pouit> maybe something related to your icon theme... I don't really know :/
<micahg> mr_pouit: is this something that needs to be figured out before the SRU?
<mr_pouit> well, I would be more confident if someone else could follow the test case and confirm. Otherwise, I may be the only one to see the improvement, which isn't very good ^^
<rob0917> I'm not very technical but how can I help?
<bddebian> Boo
<malev> ahh
<nperry> bug 494608
<ubot4> nperry: Bug 494608 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/494608 is private
<nperry> Could somone double check this bug, and make public?
<Dakon> hi ;)
<Dakon> I would like to help with bug 470695 in case anyone is interested
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470695 in kdeutils "Kgpg doesn't run by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470695
<Dakon> this is most likely either just the KGpg icon hidden in systray (because KGpg is inactive)
<Dakon> or this one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198483
<ubot4> KDE bug 198483 in general "No system tray icon for KGpg after "Close" button is clicked" [Normal,Assigned]
<Dakon> the hidden thing is explained in comment #2 there
<yofel> can someone set bug 494643 to triaged? thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494643 in kdebase "No kcm_phonon in kdebase-runtime after upgrade to 4.4-beta1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494643
<micahg> pedro_: sorry...that was a silly mistake :)
<pedro_> micahg, no worries, the name leads to the confusion :-)
<aergasdf> someone there?
<davmor2> no
<aergasdf> okey
<aergasdf> last hope
<aergasdf> i have a bug in a game
<aergasdf> after a time the sound just stops
<aergasdf> this bug is since dist upgrate
<davmor2> aergasdf: is a bug with the game and pulse audio
<aergasdf> so i have to downgrade pusaudio?
<davmor2> what game is it?
<aergasdf> heroes of newerth
<aergasdf> so?
<davmor2> aergasdf: pass, I just know what is causing it :)
<aergasdf> what?
<aergasdf> come on^^
<aergasdf> its a mod of savage2
<davmor2> aergasdf: you might want to try on #ubuntu for general help.  As I say I know the cause but not the remedy
<aergasdf> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<aergasdf> does this help???
<gnomefreak> what package controls system beep? i am looking for package to file bug against
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-10
<nigel_nb> hey, anyone here?
<jtniehof> yep. what's up?
<nigel_nb> does open office support docx editing?
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: check out bug 494813, as far as I know it doesn't
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494813 in openoffice.org "problem with subscript/superscript font while editing .docx files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494813
<jtniehof> last I checked, it tries to handle it, but poorly
 * jtniehof grubs around a bit
<nigel_nb> I remember being able to open it
<nigel_nb> but being able to save.... thats news to me
<jtniehof> yep, right there on the save as dropdown
<jtniehof> and sure enough, superscript doesn't stay
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: thank you, I'll confirm it, but I guess its upstream
<nigel_nb> another new sign up
<jtniehof> hmmm. I'll try it in Windows and see
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: reported upstream :)
 * nigel_nb finds it irksome joining so many bug trackers 
<nigel_nb> interesting bug 494758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494758 in evolution "Evolution incorrectly reports dates in the near future" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494758
<nigel_nb> I dont know about everyone else, but I dont generally get mails in the future
<jtniehof> nigel_nb: did you check the upstream build of OO? not seeing the docx saving on Windows, going to pull the upstream linux build next
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: I reported the bug upstream, so they'll take care
<nigel_nb> When a bug is reported against the current release, but is fixed in the dev release (not reproducible), is the bug considered fixed?
<micahg> nigel_nb: if you can reproduce it in the reported release or there is a changelog/upstream changelog entry for the devel release
<nigel_nb> bug 493250, I could reproduce it before the last update to ubuntu (now I realize) in karmic
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493250 in software-center "Ubuntu Software Center doesn't list GoldenDict when searching for 'dictionary'" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493250
 * micahg sees it in karmic
<micahg> nigel_nb: maybe ask to try again...I see it down the list
<nigel_nb> micahg: yeah me too, I remember checking it out and not seeing it.
<nigel_nb> micahg: check out bug 494758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494758 in evolution "Evolution incorrectly reports dates in the near future" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494758
<nigel_nb> I dont even know if its worth wishlisting, I mean, that is almost impossible to reproduce (and isn't it worthless to fix)
<jtniehof> nigel_nb: docx saving is not present in upstream, so it's not an upstream bug (maybe deactivated in standard build b/c they're still working on it)
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: oops
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: which means its only on the repos?
<jtniehof> yeah, checking Debian now, to see if it's in the debian build
<nigel_nb> it should be
<nigel_nb> because the build is 5ubuntu (I think, lemme check)
<micahg> nigel_nb: the evo bug isn't a bug, the date displayed was correct based on the header information
<nigel_nb> I'll close it as invalid then
<jtniehof> it's 5ubuntu1, so there are changes between debian and ubuntu
<micahg> nigel_nb: be sure to explaiyn wh
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: openoffice.org-core 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1
<nigel_nb> micahg: I'll paste what I'm going to say first
<nigel_nb> dont wanna get flamed to the sky
<micahg> nigel_nb: pastebin
<nigel_nb> sure :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: as such, we've been getting flamed to much ;)
<dtchen> eh, come talk to me about being flamed after you've done Ubuntu audio for a few years
<nigel_nb> dtchen: hehe, I forget we've got some veterans at getting flamed ;)
<dtchen> I've been very close to writing off Ubuntu completely because of it
<nigel_nb> micahg: whoa that was one hell of a flame
<nigel_nb> "The Ubuntu bug triage “process” is worse than useless" --- whoa :O
<jtniehof> dtchen: I found pulse a royal pain for several revisions, but there's no excuse for the stuff people said when you'd try to post information
<jtniehof> at this point, it's settled down to something very nice
<nigel_nb> micahg: http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2008/10/29/ubuntu-quality/ is the best I've seen as a reply to a flame :)
<nigel_nb> oh about the evo bug, how is it not a bug?
<jtniehof> nigel_nb: docx is in Debian sid, oo.o-writer 3.1.1-8, and the super/sub bug is present there. So might be worth filing on the Debian package
<micahg> nigel_nb: evo and every other client determines the time from the header in the email which the sending client adds
<nigel_nb> jtniehof: will do :) thanks for tracking it down
<nigel_nb> micahg: okay
<nigel_nb> the current date is 12/9/09
<nigel_nb> the date in the header is 12/11/09
<nigel_nb> and its saying tomorrow
<nigel_nb> so isn't it wrong?
<micahg> oh...
 * micahg needs to read...
<micahg> nigel_nb: I would ask for the date line from the header...I"m guessing it's a timezone issue
<jtniehof> anyhow, g'night folks
<nigel_nb> oh, will do
<micahg> nigel_nb: if said friend was +12 from user, time would be correct
<micahg> nigel_nb: also ask for user's timezone
<nigel_nb> micahg: so I'll ask him to paste the time from the header?
<nigel_nb> okay, will do
<LimCore> I found incredible stupid bug in kerneltop application, how to get it's fixed version to ubuntu?
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  Greetings.  Do you have a moment?
<LimCore> I sent a patch to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kerneltop/+bug/486218  please apply it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486218 in kerneltop "kerneltop reports wrong map line on 2.6.31-14-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> LimCore: we don't apply patches in here...someone in -motu would
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: sure
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I am looking at bug #494810 .   S/he is trying to view a specific movie that uses Windows Media Player.   I don't know if their use of a proprietary format constitutes a bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494810 in firefox-3.5 "I can't see the video stream in the site" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494810
<LimCore> micahg: can you set bug priority? the application seems to be useless - it does not work at all with ubuntu kernels due to bug in application
<micahg> LimCore: done
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: I'm not sure, the user has the totem plugin for x-ms-asf
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: so do I..  but it never actually plays..
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: well, I can test from home later
<LimCore> thanks micahg
<micahg> LimCore: np
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I believe it is actually a website coding error.  The reason I believe so is because it fails to specify the FQDN of the movie in the link.  If you attempt to view it then it dumps out an error indicating the location of the video is invalid (not the video itself).
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: if that's the case, then the user should report it to the website, but I can't test that now
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I'll leave the bug alone for the moment.   It plays fine on Windows with WMP but that still does not mean it is a bug.
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  thank you for your time!
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: np
<dogatemycomputer> greg-g:  do you have a moment?
<dogatemycomputer> I am new to triaging bugs.   Could someone tell me if it is appropriate for multiple bug reports to be submitted on the same bug?
<dogatemycomputer> ..  multiple un-related bug reports submitted on the same bug.
<^arky^> When is the ubuntu bug hug  day starting ?
<Wimbuntu> hi guys i need some help on ubuntu 9.10 , ubuntu error main process 735 , x doesn't startup , anyone able to help out there
<nigel_nb> Wimbuntu: if u are facing a problem and you need help, please ask in #ubuntu
<Wimbuntu> Hi Thanks mate , sorry newbie
<nigel_nb> Wimbuntu: no problem, I've been there too :)
<thekorn> good morning
<fujimitsu> alright, kernel updates ready .. time for bacon
<nigel_nb> thekorn: good morning :)
<nigel_nb> though its kinda like afternoon here ;)
<thekorn> hehe, good "kinda like adfternoon" to you, nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> thekorn: can you check out a bug for me? donno what to do next
<nigel_nb> bug 411229, can't reproduce with my camera, so what do we do? a trace?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411229 in f-spot "f-spot import folder structure wrong time zone" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411229
<thekorn> nigel_nb, sure
<thekorn> nigel_nb, first of all I would ask the reporter to run  apport-collect 411229  to make it a proper apport styled bugreport
<thekorn> let me start f-spot to try to understand the reporter's problem
<nigel_nb> there is no hook for f-spot :(
<nigel_nb> we donno if its camera specific, f-spot specific, or camera+f-spot specific
<thekorn> nigel_nb, hmm, maybe I don't completely get what this report is about, but maybe it is a duplicate of bug 175191
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 175191 in f-spot "f-spot changes timestamp in an incorrect way" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175191
<thekorn> this bug also has a upstream bugreport linked
<nigel_nb> thekorn: there is a patch
<nigel_nb> I could try and pester someone to get a debdiff for lucid or teach me how to do that, does that help?
<thekorn> nigel_nb, looks like the author of this patch already has build a package with this patch in his PPA
<thekorn> https://edge.launchpad.net/~smcgrath23/+archive/f-spot/+packages
<nigel_nb> so, what would be the ideal next step?
<thekorn> ask the reporter to install the version from this PPA, ask him to confirm if this package fixes his issues
<thekorn> if so, mark your bug as a dupolicate of the other one
<nigel_nb> I already asked him for apport-collect
<thekorn> super
<nigel_nb> shall I tell him to forget it or say this after the apport-collect?
<thekorn> nigel_nb, tell him to use the PPA after running apport-collect, running apport-collect is not a big thing and nice to have
<nigel_nb> thekorn: I'll not mark it dup now, coz it will flood the other bug with a lot of noise, I'll just leave a comment
<nigel_nb> what if he doesn't know how to do a ppa, I'll just tell him its a dup and there is a ppa version and test it
<thekorn> nigel_nb, right, mark it as dup if the patched package fixes is issue
<nigel_nb> thekorn: how do we get the ppa into the actual release?
<thekorn> you mean the package from this PPA, if it is confirmed it morks better than the version we have in karmic?
<nigel_nb> thekorn: yep
<nigel_nb> thekorn: a, it would be nice to learn how to do it.  b, it would be nice to get it fixed
<thekorn> nigel_nb, we have the SRU (stable release update) process to get bug fixes into stable releases
<thekorn> you can read more about it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nigel_nb> thank you
<thekorn> nigel_nb, but there are two more important steps: try to convince upstream to either adopt this patch, or provide a different solution
<thekorn> and fix this bug in lucid first
<nigel_nb> thekorn: so that we dont branch from upstream
<thekorn> right, we should try to keep the diff to upstream as small as possible
<nigel_nb> I'm talking about fixing it on lucid, if at all
<thekorn> which makes the product easier to maintain on our side
<nigel_nb> yea, I read up the process some time back
<nigel_nb> but with main software, getting it working is an important factor too isn't it
<thekorn> nigel_nb, I'm sorry, I have to do some other stuff right now, will be back in a few hours,
<thekorn> keep on asking questions, I'm sure others are able to answer them too
<nigel_nb> thekorn: I'm off to catch some sleep
<nigel_nb> catch ya later :)
<nigel_nb> thanks a lot for the help thekorn :)
<thekorn> no problemo, sleep tight ;)
<TLE> hey guys
<TLE> I was wondering about bug 246205
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 246205 in ca-certificates "Wordcommunitygrid Message "Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with known CA certificates."" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246205
<TLE> it has been fixed for intrepid and jaunty, but the problem exist now again in karmic, I thought that those fixes would automatically trickle down
<bddebian> Boo
<greg-g> heya dogatemycomputer, Sorry. I was with out power last night (my IRC session is on a server I connect to). Just saw your message. To answer your question: no. Un-related bug should be submitted in separate bugs. Otherwise it would be next to impossible to actually track the progress on anything.
<greg-g> dogatemycomputer: so, if someone did that, politely ask them to open separate bugs for each issue.
<greg-g> dogatemycomputer: and of course, if they sound like support requests, have them open them on answers.launchpad.net instead
<malev> hi! how are you foks! I'm comming for the hug day :D I'm gonna read a little about it and the I wanna help here
<thekorn> what, we have a bugday today? /me goes getting the mail
<thekorn> oh, it's on compiz
<thekorn> happy hugday everybody!
<malev> haha!
<malev> hey, how can I find if a bug is duplicated?
<malev> I wanna learn about the work at the bugsquad, can anyone help me. for example I'm looking at the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/492271
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492271 in compiz "ubuntu 9.10 totally freezes when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> malev, to be honest, I think finding out if a bug is a dup of another one is one of the hardest things to start with,
<thekorn> because it needs some understanding of how the software works, at least in some cases
<malev> thekorn, oks! thanks for that!
<thekorn> malev, looking at this bug now
<malev> thekorn, yes i think like you about that
<malev> thekorn, you are investigating this bug too? excelent! maybe you could teach me! :D
<hggdh> malev: also, you do not need to ask for help -- just ask your question. We are here to help triagers
<thekorn> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hi thekorn hope life is good for you. Here life is extremely cold (-20C)
<thekorn> hggdh, och, are you at the noth pole?
<malev> hggdh, hi! -20C where are you?
<thekorn> north
<nperry> That is cold :)
<hggdh> that:-) Chicago area, US, right now
<thekorn> hggdh, just wanted to complain about the weather here +1C and *alot* of rain
<thekorn> hggdh, ah, have heard about it in the news today
<hggdh> ah, at least no rain today :-)
<malev> hggdh, well Buenos Aires is 26C :D :D :D
<hggdh> and, since my hotel is about 750m from  the customer, I decided I would walk (instead of renting a car). Real bad choice
<hggdh> but -- back to business -- malev: tahnk you for helping. We appreciate it.
<malev> hggdh, don't worry.
<thekorn> malev, ok, back to your bug. WeatherGod has been very active lately traiging bugs, and he has commented on the bugreport, saying he is waiting for similar reports
<thekorn> I think it is still on his radar
<hggdh> (and a bit of OT) I was down nearby Rio the week before... 40C!
<thekorn> so maybe you are safe to just skip this one and go to another one ;)
<hggdh> yes. And chat with WeatherGod on questions about this (and similar) bugs
<malev> excelent! now I'm with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/491770 and it also has apport. but of course, I can't reproduce it in my machine
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491770 in compiz "compiz cube rotate mouse pointer lost" [Undecided,New]
 * hggdh does not deal with X, and compiz...
 * thekorn neither
<thekorn> malev, but this one is easy,
<thekorn> it should be fixed by now
<malev> ... why?
<malev> easy to ...?
<thekorn> there was an issue in kubuntu with two x-server running
<malev> so it's duplicated?
<thekorn> hmm, I'm unable to find the related bugreport right now
<malev> thekorn, I'm gonna look for it, don't worry
<thekorn> malev, not sure if this is a duplicate, but there might be the same cause
<thekorn> malev, in such cases it makes sense to ask the reporter to update the system, and check if this issue is still happening
<malev> thekorn, oks! well I'm gonna ask that!! thanks
<thekorn> malev, I *think* this is the bug I mean, bug 491483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491483 in gdm "Since failsafe-x was enabled in karmic it starts if gdm is disabled and kdm is used. (low graphics mode error)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491483
<malev> thekorn, what's about this answer to bug 491770    http://pastie.org/737492
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491770 in compiz "compiz cube rotate mouse pointer lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491770
<nperry> malev: I would still mark it as a duplicate - imho
<thekorn> malev, super, change it to [...]fixed care (bug 491483)[...] - this will make it a clickable link in your comment
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491483 in gdm "Since failsafe-x was enabled in karmic it starts if gdm is disabled and kdm is used. (low graphics mode error)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491483
<malev> nperry, thekorn oks! thanks you two! I'm gonna mark it as duplicated too :D
<thekorn> my personal opinion here is: only mark it as duplicate if you are sure, to avoid additional bugmails to the subscribers of the potential master and its dups
<malev> ready! now i guess i have to paint green the row in the wiki :D I'm really happy this is my first bug work :D
<thekorn> malev, there are three things which should also be done by you: you should subscribe to the bug you commented on (to get notofied when the reporter answers your question)
<thekorn> set the status to "incomplete"
<malev> oks!
<thekorn> and mark the entry on the hugday wiki page in green
<hggdh> malev: you may want ot look at hugday-tools also
<thekorn> haha, yeah
 * thekorn is suprised this little tool is still working
 * hggdh is happy it still works ;-)
<malev> so, I have to run:  hugday init --user malev --cookie /home/malev/.mozilla/firefox/zhucgzuk.default/cookies.sqlite     ?
<malev> and :  hugday close 491483   ?
<thekorn> malev, exactly
<thekorn> maybe you have to also run   hugday current --remember  after running the hugday init command
<thekorn> otherwise you have to always run   hugday close 123456 --date 20091210
<malev> I'm going for launch, i come back in a while
<thekorn> super, thanks for your help
<malev> hi! is anyone here?
<persia> malev: Lots of people, but you'll get a more specific answer to a more specific question.
<hggdh> heh
<malev> well here is the thing. I've been working on bug 491770  and I'm getting: RuntimeError: You are not allowed to change the content of 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20091210'. Plase run 'hugday init' and try again.
<malev> but I thing is something about "persmisos" I can't remember how to translate that word :S
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491770 in compiz "compiz cube rotate mouse pointer lost" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491770
<nperry> Hummm 4171 incomplete bugs alot of them are old, going to do some housekeeping by invaildating them
<hggdh> malev: permisos?
<hggdh> (or permissos, don't remember)
<pedro_> hggdh, i'm trying to solve the issue with malev by priv
<pedro_> spanish speaker, so might be faster that way
<hggdh> pedro_: OK. But it sounded liker permissions
<pedro_> hggdh, yeap that's the translation
<pedro_> looks like he wasn't logged into the wiki
 * pedro_ reading the instructions
<malev> hey! i wasn't that difficult persmisos = permissions :D
<pedro_> will update the doc, there's nothing about logging into the wiki first
<malev> YESS!! I make it!! haha I'm happy :D :D :D
<malev> thanks pedro_ and hggdh
<pedro_> malev, rock on! if you have any further question just ask here at the channel
<malev> pedro_, I will don't worry :D
<pedro_> ;-)
<thekorn> ohja, right, of course, you need to login to wiki.ubuntu.com first, before being able to use the hugday tool
<malev> Me again! I'm looking at bug 451974 I can't reproduce it, but I've tried. It has a lot of information and it has apport. And I've seen other bugs about totem and compiz, but they are focus con crashing when returning from full screen mode.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451974 in fglrx-installer "Black video minimizing Totem window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451974
<malev> the question: what can I do?
<malev> :D
<malev> the bug was reported in october, maybe there is a solution if he upgrade.... I don't know
<thekorn> malev, I'm not sure about this bug. But to give the reporter the feeling of working on this bug, and given the fact that he used a pre release version of ubuntu karmic, I think it makes sense to ask if this is fixed on an up-to-date system
<malev> thekorn, thanks! I'm taking care of it right now!
<thekorn> super
<nperry> Is there a patricular way on triaging ubuntu-one bugs?
<persia> nperry: Upstream is active enough with Ubuntu that it's probably worth creating upstream tasks fairly quickly (but you might want to confirm that with upstream first)
<nperry> How would i go about that persia?
 * persia checks the upstream docs to find the right channel
<thekorn> they have an rc channel
<thekorn> #ubuntuone
<thekorn> I think
<Pici> Yes.
<persia> That's what I think too, but I wanted to check their website to confirm.
<persia> OK.  Three of us is enough to skip checking :)
<thekorn> hehe, yeah
<persia> nperry: Go check on #ubuntuone if they want us to do anything special, and let us know :)
<malev> well my friends. I'm taking of for now!
<malev> thanks to everbody and have a nice day
<nperry> #ubuntuone said most of the bugs they've had in the last couple of days are dups
<nperry> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#Bug%20Triage apport uploads everything the devs need :)
<persia> nperry: Cool.  Thanks for checking and passing on the pointer.
<hggdh> hum. This link should be in our wiki (cannto check now, real slow wiki connection)
<nperry> Would you like me to add hggdh as im there now?
<hggdh> nperry: yes, please
<nperry> Done :)
<hggdh> nperry, thank you
<WeatherGod> hey, is anyone here triaging compiz bug reports related to systems hanging?
<WeatherGod> bug 487519 can probably be marked as "Triaged"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487519 in compiz "“window previews” plugin leaves garbage on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487519
<WeatherGod> the OR gives very detailed description of the bug and screenshots to supplement it
<WeatherGod> there really isn't anything more someone can do, except confirming it
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> WeatherGod: did you reproduce it (just curious)
<WeatherGod> I don't use Compiz
<WeatherGod> my graphic cards are too weak
<WeatherGod> hggdh, do you think I should flag bug 487165 as a possible security issue?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487165 in compiz "screensaver unlock dialog under other windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487165
<WeatherGod> he can't seem to reproduce it yet, but the fact that it happened once shows that it is possible
<hggdh> looking at it
<WeatherGod> it should at least also be linked against the gnome-screensaver
<hggdh> WeatherGod: please wait. It takes for even and ever, hallelujah, etc, for a page to load here
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> is nperry around?
<persia> WeatherGod: /names will give you a complete list (not right now that I see)
<WeatherGod> sometimes people have different sigs here than they do for launchpad
<WeatherGod> so I just wanted to double-check
<hggdh> well. There is a clear security/privacy issue here -- whatever windows that are open on the foreground would be visible. The severity could be discussed, though
<hggdh> add to it the fact that has not been repeated...
<hggdh> WeatherGod: you can always ask at #ubuntu-hardened
<WeatherGod> maybe the gnome-screensaver people can come up with some other possible ways to cause this?
<WeatherGod> you mean, ask if they think it is a security issue?
<hggdh> persia: WeatherGod yes. I consider it a potential one (at the minimum, affecting privacy)
<hggdh> persia: heh You been here the whole day? don't you sleep ;-) ?
<persia> Wait.  What!
<hggdh> what?
<persia> hggdh: I have discovered the secret of ubiquitous presence: bip.
<hggdh> LOL
<persia> What's the potential security issue with gnome-screensaver?
 * persia was looking through that code just in October
<WeatherGod> bug 487165
<hggdh> not with g-ss (which I do not even know it is involved), but with the unlock dialog being *under* active windows
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487165 in compiz "screensaver unlock dialog under other windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487165
<WeatherGod> ok, maybe not gnome-screensaver... what ever it is that locks screens
<hggdh> :-)
<WeatherGod> I am used to my screen locking to be tied to my screensaver, so it was the first thing I thought of
<hggdh> WeatherGod: the point is we do not know what Chris is using for that. It is *probably* g-ss, but not necessarily
<WeatherGod> well, he said he suspended his laptop (presumedly by closing the lid)
<hggdh> so, before we add a task for g-ss, we need to ask Chris what is it s/he is using
<WeatherGod> so, power-manager?
<hggdh> e.g. kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, etc
<WeatherGod> oh, well, the picture shows Gnome
<WeatherGod> well, an odd config, maybe
<hggdh> I did not even try to open it. It would take 30 min to load the beast :-(
<WeatherGod> dunno...
<WeatherGod> the top toolbar looks like gnome... but everything else isn't what I am used to seeing
<WeatherGod> ok, I will ask
<persia> RIght.
<persia> It is gnome-screensaver that locks the screen.
<persia> But it is *supposed* to raise the screensaver window over all other windows.
<persia> And it grabs *all* XInput events
<WeatherGod> well, he said that he could not interact with any of the windows
<WeatherGod> so that is still good
<persia> And then it passes some selected XInput Events to other modules linked with XEmbed (e.g. keyboard, memo pad, unlock dialog).
<WeatherGod> but, what if the screensaver fails?
<maco> crappy that his stuff's visible though
<persia> WeatherGod: Supposedly it won't fail
<WeatherGod> or even crashes?
 * persia looks for the relevant rant
<maco> then it unlocks
<WeatherGod> lovely
<persia> screensaver is architected not to be able to crash
<maco> i have on quite a few occasions unlocked my screen by going into a tty and kill -9'ing the screensaver
<persia> xscreensaver almost really can't ever crash
 * WeatherGod headdesk
<maco> i use killall on kscreenlocker pretty often since kscreenlocker often rejects correct passwords
<persia> (well, an individual screensaver will crash, but that just drops back to the controlling process which either dispatches another one, reloads the crashing one, or does a blank screen, depending on config
<persia> gnome-screensaver uses more libraries, so might be a bit more vulnerable.
<persia> Right.  See http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#Have_you_read_and_understood_http:.2BAC8ALw-www.jwz.org.2BAC8-xscreensaver.2BAC8-toolkits.html.3F
<WeatherGod> personally, I would program it to stop the screen saver (if one is on)... and take control of all X display... making them black
<WeatherGod> then only display the dialog when needed
<persia> Anyway, I'm unsure of the right place for the bug.  It sounds like a problem with the master window.  Either it's compiz not respecting the application's request for a full-screen top-level window and grab of *all* XInput events, or it's gnome-screensaver failing to make the call in a failsafe way.
<persia> WeatherGod: IT's stacked.
<persia> So it takes control of the display and makes it black.
<persia> And then it runs (as an embedded process with trapped crashes) the screensaver as yet another window over the blocking controlling window.
<WeatherGod> ah, I see...
<persia> This way if the actual screensaver display code crashes the underlying desktop isn't (supposed to be) exposed.
<WeatherGod> I was getting a bit mixed up in my thinking
<persia> But clearly there's some issue with the interaction there that means that jwz's rant applies.
<hggdh> but persia is right, anyway -- this is proably not a screensaver issue but an X one (somewhere)
<persia> hggdh: No.
<persia> It is *definitely* a bug in one of: gnome-screensaver or compiz.
<hggdh> you state compiz due to the transparency?
<persia> There's a small chance it might be a bug with X, but that would be a protocol-level bug, which sort of thing tends to be glaringly obvious in lots of ways.
<persia> I don't know if compiz entirely follows the normal manner of window managers
<hggdh> oh beauty. My PuTTY download is going at 56 bytes per second
<persia> So I can't rule out that it might be permitting transparency of the full-screen gnome-screensaver window that's supposed to hide the screen.
<WeatherGod> interesting thought
<WeatherGod> however, how did the dialogue box get behind the terminals?
<persia> But it could also be an issue with gnome-screensaver having some bug in an underlying library somewhere (although I'm more inclined to suspect compiz given the typical paranoia of screensaver developers)
<persia> Weather Window Manager sorting issue?
<persia> Appearance of the windows is supposed to be controlled by the window manager
<persia> Full screen applications still respect that, but are supposed to be given the full screen.
<persia> Going full screen and then grabbing all XInput Events *should* mean that it's impossible to access the screensaver.
<persia> s/screensaver/window manager/
<persia> Now, if one were to implement a window manager such that it grabbed the full screen and drew a GL environment there
<persia> And grabbed all the XInput events to pass to the virtual windows in this GL environment
<persia> and provided a workaround to let applications appear to be full screen and appear to grap input while still keeping them within the GL display, it might not work as expected.
<persia> But I don't really know how compiz works: I'm just speculating about a design that would be able to circumvent gnome-screensaver.
<persia> I certainly hope that's not how compiz works.
<WeatherGod> the security people are a little exasperated about another "compiz breaking screensaver" issue
<WeatherGod> hehe
<persia> It happened before?
<hggdh> weird is docky, shown apparently as having foreground
<WeatherGod> "kees: is it for an older release?  there were similar bugs fixed in intrepid, IIRC"
<WeatherGod> isn't docky supposed to do that?
<persia> Yes, but it's not supposed to be able to override the screensaver :)
<WeatherGod> key word: *supposed*
<persia> Indeed.
<kees> WeatherGod: namely: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-537-2 and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-688-1
<WeatherGod> lastly, before I leave for the day... I have noticed some bug reports for bug day seems to have already been dealt with by Pedro or Neil Perry, but was not closed on the hug day list
<WeatherGod> should I do something about that, or what?
<persia> Ugh.  With the way those are written, compiz does appear to be architected in a way at least potentially similar to that I outlined above :(
<WeatherGod> ok, gotta run... probably will be on later tonight
<chrisccoulson> compiz contains a hack to unredirect the screensaver window unconditionally on NVIDIA hardware. i wonder if that should just be extended so that it's unredirected unconditionally for everybody
<chrisccoulson> it would probably stop things like that happening
<persia> chrisccoulson: I think there's a *very* strong possibility that there should be such a hack.
<persia> The difficulty then lies in identifying when a given process is a screensaver.
<chrisccoulson> persia - i will discuss this with Amaranth
<chrisccoulson> identifying the screensaver window is easy, as it sets WM_NAME
<chrisccoulson> the hack was implemented to work around a specific bug in the nvidia driver, but it might be beneficial to just unredirect the screensaver for everybody
<persia> chrisccoulson: So, if I have a program called slkdfj, is it a screen saver?
<persia> I think it would be beneficial, because the screensaver tries to do an unconditional grab on a top-level full-screen window to be secure.  Any way around that is a security issue.
<persia> (and it's likely that the compiz code paths are less well audited than any screensaver codepath)
<chrisccoulson> persia - sorry, i had to disappear
<chrisccoulson> the current patch in compiz identifies any window with WM_NAME=gnome-screensaver
<chrisccoulson> that is set in GDK when the window is created, based on the string returned from g_get_application_name()
<chrisccoulson> but applications can override that
<persia> chrisccoulson: That's probably sufficient, as compiz mostly only gets used for GNOME.
 * persia thinks
<chrisccoulson> it might be beneficial for screensaver windows to identify themselves by setting a property on the window, which screensaver developers could agree to between themselves
<chrisccoulson> rather than needing to identify every possible screensaver by their name
<persia> I can see an alternate DoS attack using that hack, but I think the risk of needing to reboot is less than the risk of exposing information.
<persia> That's a nifty idea, but not something that likely can be done in the short-term, as it requires lots of people to agree.
 * chrisccoulson wonders what happens if gnome-screensaver calls gdk_window_set_override_redirect()
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if compiz will then unredirect it
<persia> I think a real solution needs to sort out the architectural issues.
<persia> If compiz is grabbing the entire display and mitigating everything, it ought take responsibility for locking.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<persia> Mind you, it might not be so well audited, but I think trying to apply workarounds is a recipe for falling behind.
<chrisccoulson> we've had quite a few screensaver issues this cycle
<persia> It doesn't really need screensaver code: it could just run the screensaver as an embedded process.
<chrisccoulson> one of them being a crash when entering your password incorrectly 5 times
<persia> which means that any password works if tried 6 times?
<chrisccoulson> persia - it didn't crash every time, but i could reproduce it
<chrisccoulson> but it's fixed now anyway:)
<persia> Did you happen to compare the behaviour with metacity vs. the behaviour with compiz?
<chrisccoulson> for the crash?
<persia> Yeah.
<chrisccoulson> the crash wasn't related to the window manager. it was a race between the lock dialog process and the main gnome-screensaver daemon
<persia> Um, that shouldn't be able to happen because the lock dialog is an embedded process of the main gnome-screensaver.
<persia> Or else my understanding of gnome-screensaver is completely wrong.
<chrisccoulson> the lock dialog process is a completely separate process. gnome-screensaver reparents the lock dialog drawable in to the main window with XEMBED
<chrisccoulson> the crash was triggered because gnome-screensaver tried to create a pixmap derived from the lock dialog drawable, which had just been destroyed because the lock dialog process exitted
<chrisccoulson> and that triggered an X error
<persia> Ugh.
<persia> Given that bug, I'm less sure of the response to jwz's rant I pointed to earlier.
<chrisccoulson> which one was that? (i've not looked at the whole scrollback)
<persia> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#Have_you_read_and_understood_http:.2BAC8ALw-www.jwz.org.2BAC8-xscreensaver.2BAC8-toolkits.html.3F
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we actually handled the issue in gnome-screensaver, by adding some synchronization between the 2 processes to avoid the race
<persia> which isn't ever supposed to happen :)
<chrisccoulson> but it's actually been fixed also in GTK now, by not creating pixmaps derived from foreign windows in the code path where the bug occurred
<persia> "... This way there is no transfer of grabs to cause a race condition. " :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i slightly disagree with the idea that running things in separate processes eliminates race conditions :)
<chrisccoulson> but it does mean that the main gnome-screensaver daemon doesn't use much GTK really
<persia> Which is actually a good thing, just because GTK is 1) complex and 2) subject to GTK extensions
<persia> (mind you, these are *good* things for non-screensavers)
<chrisccoulson> it is. i find GTK issues quite hard to track down ;)
<chrisccoulson> like the screensaver crashes
<persia> Indeed.  I like to think I'm fairly good with stacktraces, but the GTK ones nearly always baffle me.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too. but in the case of X errors, xtrace makes it a bit easier :)
<persia> Yep :)
<chrisccoulson> it's often obvious why the error occurred without trying to interpret the stacktrace
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-11
<dtchen> WeatherGod: WRT 483382, the X-Fi driver is known-broken
<dtchen> WeatherGod: the specs are closed, so there is no easy way to fix the ALSA driver
<WeatherGod> dtchen, so it is a regression?
<dtchen> WeatherGod: also, from tinkering, I know that the controller has a lock-down mode
<dtchen> WeatherGod: no
<dtchen> it has never been supported in any Ubuntu release
<WeatherGod> the user never actually says if he ever had it working before
<WeatherGod> I will double-check
<dtchen> I can guarantee that it will never have worked in any stock Ubuntu release
<WeatherGod> "lock-down" mode?
<dtchen> Jaunty's linux has a driver, and it was only slightly less broken than Karmic's linux-backports-modules-2.6.31
<dtchen> however, Jaunty's lacks the necessary codec init and SSIDs to make it work
<WeatherGod> is there anything that the OR can do to help improve the situation?
<dtchen> WeatherGod: sure, get his/her card to a developer
<dtchen> and/or punch Creative in the eyes
<WeatherGod> uhm, besides that...
<dtchen> wel, yes. compile alsa-driver stable (need dailies)
<micahg> anyone know where the new PPA wiki page is?
<dtchen> could also wait for Brad to get the git-compile infrastructure up and running
<WeatherGod> dtchen, you mention SSIDs, is that something that he could contribute to help?
<dtchen> WeatherGod: also, I'm referring to the ctxfi ALSA driver, not the ca0106 ALSA driver
<dtchen> WeatherGod: his SSID is already in current HEAD
<WeatherGod> ok
<dtchen> beware the X-Fis: many of them are rebadged crappy Audigy LSes
<dtchen> (meaning they're driven by ca0106)
<WeatherGod> ok, so blacklisting won't help?
<dtchen> blacklisting what, snd-ctxfi?
<WeatherGod> well, which is it using?
<dtchen> ctxfi
<dtchen> see above regarding "known-broken"
<WeatherGod> but, they are driven by ca0106 chip, right?
<dtchen> perhaps I'm not explaining this well
<WeatherGod> no, you are fine... this is getting to the very edge of what I understand
<dtchen> let's roll back the time curtain to when Creative wasn't playing tricks with marketing
 * WeatherGod gets popcorn
<dtchen> so, we had the emu10k1 ALSA driver, developed under NDA, which drives the original SB Live! and Audigy 1 series
<dtchen> so, we had the emu10k1 ALSA driver, developed under NDA, which drives the original SB Live! and Audigy 1 series
<dtchen> err
<WeatherGod> ok
<dtchen> then someone at Creative saw fit to release a stripped-down OEM version for Dell, with a largely-crippled controller, which a new ALSA driver was written for: emu10k1x
<WeatherGod> the x is for extreme, right :P
<dtchen> no problem so far. Then low-cost, stripped-down versions of the Audigy were released under various marketing names, and they required a new ALSA driver: ca0106
<dtchen> then Audigy 2s were released, and the same basic thread follows: the uncrippled ones are driven by emu10k1, the crippled ones are driven by ca0106
<dtchen> same for Audigy 4
<dtchen> same for X-Fi, until the actual release of the new DSP, which required a new ALSA driver that Creative wrote (closed-source)
<WeatherGod> when you say driven, you mean the driver, or the chipset?
<dtchen> I mean "load this kernel module to make it go bleep bloop"
<WeatherGod> ok
<dtchen> so, as it stands, anything labeled "Live" has actually one of three drivers: emu10k1, emu10k1x, ca0106
<dtchen> anything labeled "Audigy" has two drivers: emu10k1, ca0106
<dtchen> anything labeled "X-Fi" has two drivers: ca0106, ctxfi
<WeatherGod> ok, makes sense so far
<dtchen> Creative has also seen fit to play games with the SSID labeling, so we have to grab the codec SSID and revision
<dtchen> with most normal sound cards, we look at the PCI SSID, not the codec SSID, but it doesn't matter because they are identical
<WeatherGod> oh, wait...
<WeatherGod> so, for example...
<maco> dtchen: are you saying theyre not identical with creative?
<dtchen> with an increasing number of manufacturers, the differentiation is in the codec SSID, not the PCI SSID
<maco> ergh
<dtchen> Apple does this for all their iMac, Macbook*, etc.
<dtchen> Creative does this
<WeatherGod> some Audigy cards need emu10k1 and others need ca0106
<dtchen> WeatherGod: correct
<dtchen> never trust the label
<dtchen> you *must* look at the codec SSI -- not the PCI SSID -- to tell for certain
<dtchen> that's why we hate Creative and Apple
<WeatherGod> does this have anything to do with "Sound Blaster compatible"?
<dtchen> no
<WeatherGod> ok
<dtchen> (end of lecture)
<maco> dtchen: thanks. good info :)
<WeatherGod> so, what is the point of having different SSID for PCI and codec?
<maco> WeatherGod: being jerkwads, i think
<dtchen> no, it differentiates hw at the codec manufacturer's end
<dtchen> I can understand the motivation
<dtchen> it just makes developing quirks even more difficult
<dtchen> suddenly we have to account for both PCI SSID and codec SSID
<dtchen> and I've already seen several instances where Creative mixes them, and the wrong driver gets loaded
<WeatherGod> correct me if I am wrong (I probably am), but wouldn't it be smarter to be able to query the hardware regardless of its interface type?
<dtchen> ?
<dtchen> the hardware *is* queried
<WeatherGod> PCI
<dtchen> are you referring to codec SSID?
<WeatherGod> well, I mean, is on-board sound using PCI?
<dtchen> most drivers are loaded based on modalias from PCI ID, yes
<WeatherGod> again, I am at the very edge of what I know (posssibly beyond)
<dtchen> then the driver looks at the PCI SSID for codec patching
<WeatherGod> ok, but what if some future sound card does not use PCI?
<dtchen> we use whatever info is provided by the subsystem
<yoasif> i have a possible bug, but i don't know where to file it
<WeatherGod> so, if PCI SSID isn't available, fall back to some other descriptor?
<dtchen> WeatherGod: if PCI SSID isn't available, it isn't a PCI device
<yoasif> basically, all of the alpha-1 cds have the same name (ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu), which makes it a chore to seed all of them on bittorrent (or even to store them).... any ideas where to file this?
<dtchen> there's only one exception currently: C-Media USB devices
<dtchen> and that's straightforward, because the modalias will match correctly
<WeatherGod> dtchen, forgive me, I live in a little more of a fantasy world, but wouldn't it be ideal to be hardware agnostic?
<dtchen> in an ideal world, I would be raising ponies and unicorns.
<WeatherGod> wasn't HAL supposed to abstract all of these things out?
<WeatherGod> I thought you liked kittens?
<dtchen> of course I admire kittens, but in an ideal world I would be raising ponies and unicorns. And yes, to some degree, HAL made some of this easier.
<dtchen> HAL cannot account for lazy manufacturers.
<WeatherGod> is DeviceKit gonna be any better?
<WeatherGod> and udev?
<dtchen> again, they cannot address lazy manufacturers
<WeatherGod> at some level, it has to be dealt with, huh?
<dtchen> yes. Some would argue it belongs in the driver; some would argue it belongs in a userspace table.
<WeatherGod> well, that was very informative
<WeatherGod> thank you very much
<WeatherGod> in the meantime, is there a webpage to guide the OR if he wishes to help?
<dtchen> yes, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt;hb=HEAD
<dtchen> driver hacking is fun, really!
<WeatherGod> uhm, well... I will mention it... see how he takes to it...
<maco> dtchen: oh thats useful to know about
<WeatherGod> probably be more upset that "Ubuntu doesn't support Creative"
 * maco does a git pull
<dtchen> WeatherGod: it's better couched as "Linux presently does not support your X-Fi very well.  You may have some luck uninstalling linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(uname -r) and compiling today's stable alsa-driver snapshot."
<dtchen> snapshots are at google://people tiwai snapshot
<WeatherGod> was that a url?
<dtchen> it can be converted into a correctly-formed URL
<maco> dtchen: how do i get merge conflicts and failures on alsa-kernel git when i havent modified it since the "git clone"?
<dtchen> ...alsa-kernel?
<dtchen> meaning from git.alsa-project.org ?
<dtchen> you should not track alsa-kernel.git. Always use sound-2.6.git
<maco> yes
<maco> oh
<maco> where's that then?
<dtchen> um, see above git url...
<maco> oh same place? ok then
<maco> dtchen: i still have a Grow A Pony if you'd like to start on that Pony&Unicorn farm...
<dtchen> I have my own pony kthxbye
<WeatherGod> dtchen... I just had a thought...
<WeatherGod> Since the OR is using a VM, couldn't he change the configurations to make it appear that there is another kind of sound card
<dtchen> irrelevant
<m3onh0x84> hi all, what's top bug manager on ubuntu ?
<dtchen> the underlying host's audio card (well, the one he wants to use, anyhow) is not working
<maco> top bug manager?
<WeatherGod> dtchen, he is run a VM in Windows
<WeatherGod> it works in Windows
<WeatherGod> s/run/running/
<m3onh0x84> maco, bug manager so everybody almost use :D
<maco> huh?
<maco> what do you mean bug manager?
<m3onh0x84> bug manager popularest
<WeatherGod> must be bad translation
<dtchen> WeatherGod: no, it still doesn't work.
<maco> WeatherGod: i think so
<dtchen> WeatherGod: the kernel in the guest doesn't have a working driver for his desired audio device
<WeatherGod> he is probably looking for something like mantis
<maco> ooo
<maco> m3onh0x84: we use bugs.launchpad.net
<WeatherGod> dtchen, but, couldn't the VM present to the guest an emulated device?
<WeatherGod> I have seen something similar with video cards
<WeatherGod> never tried that trick, though
<dtchen> WeatherGod: I suppose so, but that would be considerably more development work than just using his ens1371
<m3onh0x84> maco, but when networking is disable . So how to save bug to report when restart network ?
<dtchen> "(Bug reports can be written to a file with apport-cli.)"
<dtchen> see ubuntu-bug(1)
<WeatherGod> dtchen, I will present the OR with this info, and let him decide what to do
<nigel_nb> hggdh: are you around?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes
<nigel_nb> need a little help with bug 494758 and bug 483335
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494758 in evolution "Evolution incorrectly reports dates in the near future" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483335 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox 0.12.5 cannot start playback of Last.fm after pausing " [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483335
<hggdh> looking
<WeatherGod> can someone with regular gnome please test bug 129396?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129396 in metacity "New windows are put in the background" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129396
<WeatherGod> I have UNR, and maximus is probably skewing my tests
<hggdh> nigel_nb: re. the Evolution one: (1) I do not believe Evo is prepared to say you received an email tomorrow (even more because it is a contradiction in terms, until we can time-travel, at least). So, this *is* a bug
<hggdh> (2) Evo does not allow for editing the headers. In fact, no email client i know allows for it. BUT
<hggdh> the user can simply 'vi ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox' -- assuming the email is in the inbox) and edit it as needed
<nigel_nb> hggdh: the first one is a bug? can we even consider it?
<hggdh> yes, the result is obviously wrong
<hggdh> and systems with screwed-up clocks are everywhere
<hggdh> I do not remember ever hearing about this upstream, so I guess we will not find an existing bug there -- a new one will be needed
<nigel_nb> hggdh: but does it really matter?
<nigel_nb> i mean until time travel is invented I dont think I'll really need it
<hggdh> no we will not. But Tomorrow is wrong
<hggdh> and this is the point -- wrong output
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> got it, will file one upstream
<nigel_nb> and I'll add your suggestion about editing headers
<hggdh> thank you. As soon as you add in the upstream link I will mark it triaged
<hggdh> now for the rithmbox one -- what is your question?
<nigel_nb> anyway to get the fix to karmic?
<hggdh> WeatherGod: unfortunately I am on the road, and do not have access to another system to run metacity
<WeatherGod> well, does it happen with compiz?
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: checking with compiz
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes. It can be proposed for Karmic. It will help a lot if the patch is backported into Karmic's version
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: no problem with karmic, focus goes to newly opened window
<nigel_nb> hggdh: can you teach me how? got enough time?
<hggdh> not now, no. But I can give you an idea of the process
<nigel_nb> the thing is a simple patch is not the issue
<nigel_nb> in karmic, its 0.12.5, and in lucid its 0.12.6
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, was that with Karmic, or Jaunty?
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: karmic
<WeatherGod> thanks
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: no problem :)
<WeatherGod> I  will make a note of that in the bug report
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes, this is a new, er, release, as far as Karmic is related
<hggdh> this is the point -- we would need a SRU
<hggdh> Stable Release Update
<nigel_nb> does this bug warranty it?
<nigel_nb> I read about SRU yday
<hggdh> this means the patch fixing the issue has to be backported from 0.12.6 into 0.12.5 (perhaps requiring other patches, perhaps requiring rebase)
<nigel_nb> which I hav absolutely no clue of how to do :(
<hggdh> we would not put 0.12.6 into Karmic, unless there is a very clear, critical, and needed reason for that
<hggdh> so, then how to do it:
<hggdh> 1. look at the changelog for 0.12.6 -- see if you can zero in the fix
<hggdh> 2. go to http://git.gnome.org/rithmbox (supposing rithmbox is gnome), and find the fix
<hggdh> 3. extract it
<hggdh> 4. get the source for 0.12.5 (Karmic) hint: use 'pull-lp-source rithmbox karmic'
<hggdh> try to apply the fix
<nigel_nb> lemme try it out, just for educational purpose
<hggdh> of course, 'try to apply the fix' is the crux
<nigel_nb> I dont think this warrants a fix * right * now
<nigel_nb> not really critical, just dont pause
<hggdh> I also do not think, personally, it is a critical issue
<hggdh> which is to say, a SRU request would probably be refused
<nigel_nb> all of this is just for learning, seems like a fairly small app
<nigel_nb> just want to learn fixing at least the bitesize ones
<dtchen> if it's a contained, minimal fix, it will be a good candidate
<hggdh> might be a simple thing to do, yes, and then good for learning
<hggdh> you will want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide and other related pages
<WeatherGod> is there a command to un-hug a bug?
<WeatherGod> I accidentially did a hugday close for the wrong bug
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: go to the wiki manually
<dtchen> nigel_nb: can you verify that enabling crossfading works around this bug?
<nigel_nb> dtchen: the rhythmbox one?
<dtchen> nigel_nb: if it does, then look at upstream commit 2221a3885edb753013fbb6119ae3f092ee5698b5
 * WeatherGod grumble grumble
<dtchen> nigel_nb: yes
 * nigel_nb goes and checks
<dtchen> this is gnome #499048
<ubot4> Gnome bug 499048 in playback "Filter insertion and removal on non-xfade backend is not robust." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499048
<hggdh> WeatherGod: unhugging was not considered for the hug-tools... you will have to unhug manually
<dtchen> meaning, I'm referring to that bug; I haven't done the grunt work of chasing whether it's the relevant bug for that symptom
<hggdh> nigel_nb: even if an SRU is refused, you can always publish the fixed rithmbox in your PPA
<nigel_nb> dtchen: I think its a different issue.  This bug is only with online radio
<nigel_nb> ordinary play works without any issues
<dtchen> really? I can reproduce that bug with ordinary play.
<nigel_nb> huh?
<dtchen> but, I trust you to do the work. :-)
<nigel_nb> hehe, you rhymbox is broken dtchen
<nigel_nb> it works great for me, I pause and play it often
<dtchen> it could well be and thus could well need an SRU
<maco> dtchen: can i borrow your computer to record voiceovers for screencasts nigel_nb made for Ubuntu User Days?
<maco> dtchen: my sound is b0rked, as you know
<dtchen> no, I don't know how your sound is b0rked
<dtchen> you just hand-waved; we never sat down to troubleshoot it
<maco> you dont know how, but you know that it is :P
<maco> phonon says it couldnt use pulseaudio, falling back to empty string
<maco> i haz no devices :)
<dtchen> I'll be home in about 45 mins
<maco> ok
<dtchen> currently supper is calling
 * nigel_nb cheers
<maco> where you going? merge and sticky are closed...
<dtchen> I'm just about finished eating (down the street)
<WeatherGod> dtchen, if  supper can call you, I think you have bigger problems
<WeatherGod> like, hunting it
<nigel_nb> hahaha, good one WeatherGod :P
 * WeatherGod nods
<dtchen> I'm currently *eating* and patching sound/pci/hda/patch_analog.c, so I doubt that's the issue.
<nigel_nb> dtchen: do me a favor, keep reminding maco to slow down (please ;))
<nigel_nb> I mean when she's recording
<maco> ahahaha
<maco> nigel_nb: he's seen me do public speaking
<nigel_nb> maco: I know, so he should have an idea ;)
<dtchen> then you're lucky you didn't get me; I just skip entire steps hoping the audience read up beforehand
<nigel_nb> oh oh
<maco> and you show pictures of crying babies to represent users
<dtchen> it's appropriate. All we [users] do is whine.
<WeatherGod> "rabble, rabble, rabble!"
<WeatherGod> sorry, my mind went to South Park for a second
<dtchen> nigel_nb: just ask her to practise signing as she speaks
<nigel_nb> dtchen: how does that help ? ;)
<dtchen> she can't sign as fast with her hands, so her speech slows
<WeatherGod> does she know ASL?
<dtchen> we both know some signed English and a very tiny bit of ASL
<nigel_nb> dtchen: I made sure the screencast is very slow (really slow)
<nigel_nb> that should help ;)
<WeatherGod> neat
<WeatherGod> my vocabulary is very weak, and I haven't used ASL in years, but I keep meaning to pick it back up
 * nigel_nb just learned what ASL is
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, do you think that bug 455241 is the exact opposite of bug 129396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455241 in compiz "New windows steal focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455241
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129396 in compiz "New windows are put in the background" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129396
<nigel_nb> it sounds so
<WeatherGod> so, which is the bug?
<nigel_nb> the bug is not a bug I think
<WeatherGod> how zen
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: someone is missing some option, a tick mark, a checkbox
<nigel_nb> where to open a new window
<WeatherGod> actually, looks like the "Steals focus" one is not quite the opposite
<WeatherGod> they modified the same setting that the other report modified, to no avail
<WeatherGod> and it is from windows coming up that is instantiated from other sources
<WeatherGod> the other bug report dealt with new windows opening from a particular application
<nigel_nb> what we need is both people launching from the same source (probably terminal)
<nigel_nb> I think so :\
<WeatherGod> well, I think there might be different expectations, maybe?
<nigel_nb> now, its actually a mess
<WeatherGod> if you start a program, and then while it is loading, you go back  to work elsewhere
<WeatherGod> what do  you want to stay where you are?
<nigel_nb> when I'm working on gedit
<nigel_nb> and I launch firefox
<nigel_nb> its mostly because I *want* to work on firefox
<maco> WeatherGod: my senior design project is a program to teach sign languages that i'd like to eventually get put into the KDE Education Suite
<nigel_nb> so how is it a bug? (just shooting in the dark)
<WeatherGod> maco, make me a tester
<WeatherGod> I would love to help you on that
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, consider a program that takes a bit to load...
<maco> im gonna need people from all over to help make videos of the signs used outside the US, as i just know BSL's vowels and Ausland's "forget"
<WeatherGod> and then I switch back to a terminal to type stuff...
<WeatherGod> I hate it when that program jumps back in front of my typing
<WeatherGod> maco, I 'know' ASL only
<dtchen> (it isn't a problem if you use the right window manager!)
<WeatherGod> and even that is from years ago
<maco> dtchen: theyre talking about a bug in a window manager silly :P
<maco> dtchen: but yes i was just thinking "i <3 my tiling window manager"
<WeatherGod> dtchen, ok, but what rational is it that lets a program initiated before a focus change change the focus back?
<maco> being the newest window
<WeatherGod> right... but I am talking from the "crying babies" perspective
<WeatherGod> to them, it is "annoying"
<dtchen> if you want that last program to pop up a modal, then that's one use case
<WeatherGod> ?
<dtchen> e.g., I set an alarm to fire off when some task completes, then switch focus to another window
<nigel_nb> I'm hungry, off for breakfast guys, catch y'all in 30 mins
<WeatherGod> ttyl
<dtchen> note that I'm not condoning such a use case as being common or even valid
<dtchen> (valid in my book, that is)
<WeatherGod> dtchen, so, do we want the modal to steal focus?
<dtchen> modals always steal focus
<WeatherGod> just about to say that
<dtchen> however, I don't know if the intent is to have the window act as a modal does
<dtchen> I would say that that behavior in the context of non-modal is a bug
<WeatherGod> right, it isn't (that's why they are different)
<dtchen> it annoyed me enough that I switched window managers completely
<WeatherGod> which are you using?
<dtchen> awesome or xmonad
<WeatherGod> I heard of awesome... I am sure there is some sort of snide joke I could use
<dtchen> I think it was created as a snide aside
<WeatherGod> haha
<dtchen> anyhow, yeah, that would be a bug in my book
<WeatherGod> I would like to actually show people how easy and attractive Ubuntu can be
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> I will update that description a bit and set it to confirm
<WeatherGod> actually, should probably move it off of compiz
<WeatherGod> move it over to gnome-desktop
<micahg> hggdh: do you know anything about fast tracking the apport fix?
<WeatherGod> dtchen, in the context of what we were talking about before, what do you think about bug 476827
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476827 in filezilla "Filezilla "file has changed" dialogue steals focus (dup-of: 455241)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476827
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455241 in gnome-desktop "New windows steal focus" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455241
<WeatherGod> I don't think it is a dupe
<dtchen> I think they're both compiz, but you'd need to ask the OR to verify with metacity
<WeatherGod> but, are they the same problem?
<WeatherGod> or is FileZilla using a modal, maybe?
<WeatherGod> can I get a second opinion on bug 371452?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371452 in compiz "Zoom locks on password prompt" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371452
<WeatherGod> at the very least, I think it should not be labeled as "Invalid", but rather "Wont FIx"
<WeatherGod> although, I would like to think there was still a way to deal with this properly
<hggdh> micahg: the easiest way is to add in comments in the bug stating it was tested
<micahg> hggdh: I didn't test it
<hggdh> can you give me again the bug@?
<hggdh> bug#
<hggdh> I did
<micahg> bug 476513
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476513 in apport "/etc/default/apport comment outdated" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476513
<hggdh> micahg: done. If we can get somebody else to check on it, better
<micahg> WeatherGod: do you want to test an apport fix?
<WeatherGod> sure, what do I need to do?
 * WeatherGod looks at bug report
<micahg> check out the bug above, there should be a test case, you need to enable -proposed during the test case to install an updated version of apport
<micahg> WeatherGod: just follow the steps in the test case in the description and report if it works or not
<hggdh> micahg: I am going to bed, I *must* wake up early tomorrow
<WeatherGod> I am on Jaunty
<micahg> WeatherGod: oh, ok, nevermind
<WeatherGod> good night
<micahg> hggdh: ok, thanks
<WeatherGod> sorry
<hggdh> g'night to all
<echotone> I cant install 9.10. I am using the alternate cd and it may install but then it runs and i get a black screen. any thoughts?
<Kage_Jittai> echotone: I got a idea, try the alternate CD
<Kage_Jittai> :(
<cheeko> why alter nate cd
<cheeko> whts tht
<cheeko> coz i have live cd
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: the alternate CD is the same thing as the live CD, but it doesn't load to a GUI, it uses a older console installer
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: just like knoppix 2
<cheeko> option
<nperry> Bug 217485 - patch has been attached upstream but its been sat there since jan 2009, If i attach patch to Ubuntu would somone patch it for us then we'll push that upstream?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 217485 in pgp4pine "stack smashing detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217485
<Dakon> <Dakon> I would like to help with bug 470695 in case anyone is interested
<Dakon> <Dakon> this is most likely either just the KGpg icon hidden in systray (because KGpg is inactive)
<Dakon> <Dakon> or this one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470695 in kdeutils "Kgpg doesn't run by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470695
<Dakon> <Dakon> the hidden thing is explained in comment #2 there
<ubot4> KDE bug 198483 in general "No system tray icon for KGpg after "Close" button is clicked" [Normal,Assigned]
<nperry> Dakon: I dont think any of those two bugs are related
<Dakon> the user says there is a KGpg process running so he must see it
<nperry> He says its running then it closes
<nperry> After the window popped and closed
<Dakon> but he still sees the process so it must be somewhere
<Dakon> which usually means it hides itself in systray (which is the default)
<Dakon> in KDE 4.3 systray hides inactive processes which many users are not aware of
<nperry> To be honest, i use Gnome
<nperry> Im just trying to find an online man page to see what -k actually does!
<Dakon> kgpg --help -> it directly opens the keysmanager
<Dakon> if you only start it by "kgpg" and systray is enabled it will just go into systray and not show up any window
<nperry> Right..
<nperry> But this still is the thing, If I run "ps -e" while the tab is there I do see a kgpg process running until the tab disappears.
<Dakon> so the process isn't there anymore if the tab is closed?
<nperry> So the process stops when the 'tab' goes
<nperry> Is how i read that
<Dakon> ok, that would indeed be something different
<Dakon> can you reproduce this behaviour?
<Dakon> I've never tried KGpg on Gnome ;)
<nperry> Let me see if it'll allow me to install without all of kde :P
<Dakon> it should only pull in kdelibs and kdepimlibs
<Dakon> if not your packager did something wrong ;)
<nperry> Indeed it did :)
<nperry> Setup wizard popped fine for me.
<Dakon> Once you are done with that I think you need to quit KGpg and try again
<Dakon> setup wizard will not show up again then
<nperry> From the looks of it i reckon its not a bug, because kpgp runs at start up in the background and its hidden
<nperry> so -k brings up the keymanager
<nperry> without a flag it fails becuase there is an instance already running
<nperry> the other process will be at the top of ps -e becuase its at startup
<nperry> So i think the the kmenu should be -k by default to bring up the instance at startup
<nperry> rather then try and open a new one
<nperry> Dakon: what do you reckon?
<Dakon> would make sense
<Dakon> if I start it with the menu I want to do something with it, i.e. have a window
<Dakon> brb
<David-T> is there any way to draw attention to bug #493772 (which causes boot failures in lucid with / on mdadm), as it has an extremely easy fix, but seems to be lost in the noise...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493772 in mdadm "mdadm + initramfs-tools fail to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493772
<greg-g> David-T: if you are confident that it is reproducible and your patch is the right way (or, close to the right way) to fix it, I would let Keybuk know in #ubuntu-devel
<David-T> greg-g: ok, thanks.
<bddebian> Boo
<mr_steve> What's the word on notifications in Lucid? notify-osd is intentionally in some kind of debug/dev mode, right?
<mr_steve> For example, bug #495533
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495533 in notify-osd "notify-osd strange lines shown in bubble" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495533
<thekorn> mr_steve, yes, that's correct, this is not a bug, it is intentional.
<thekorn> se the changelog entry on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/0.9.24-0ubuntu2
<thekorn> s/se/see
<mr_steve> thekorn: thanks, I thought that was the case, just wanted to confirm. Lots of bugs being filed about it.
<thekorn> mr_steve, really? seems like notify-osd only has two bug 495138 and yours
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495138 in notify-osd "Notify-osd Not displaying correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495138
<thekorn> that's at least what a quick search gave me
<mr_steve> perhaps "lots" is an overstatement, but I think I've seen at least three. One was filed against the wrong package I think
<mr_steve> I've been a bit out of touch with triage lately, starting school soon, keeps me distracted.
<thekorn> mr_steve, are you marking them as invalid?
<thekorn> or should I take this action
<mr_steve> Go ahead; the only one I actually touched I just commented that I was fairly certain it was not a bug. Now that I've confirmed it I can handle them better
<thekorn> mr_steve, okidoki, thanks for pointing this out
<nperry> i believe bug 493384 - could somone check this bug please - My first bug im triaging :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "xorg crashes at start with nvidia drivers. Karmic Koala. Nvidia Drivers." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493384
<nperry> I cant see aything that would be causing this in setup
<micahg> nperry: you should have added usplash the package not usplash the upstream
<nperry> Oh have i :s my bad!
<micahg> nperry: you could have just changed the package from nvidia to usplash
<WeatherGod> nperry, that is a common mistake, I noticed that I was doing that a few weeks ago
<micahg> yep, it's a little confusing in LP
<nperry> Fixed :)
<WeatherGod> yeah, and to add another Ubuntu package, you need to use "Also effects distribution"
<WeatherGod> realized that last week
<nperry> I was adding project
<WeatherGod> yeah... I did that for the longest time
<micahg> nperry: yeah, this doesn't look like usplash since the user gets all the way to X load
<yofel> this sounds like bug 491483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491483 in gdm "Since failsafe-x was enabled in karmic it starts if gdm is disabled and kdm is used. (low graphics mode error)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491483
<nperry> But when usplash is disabled it didnt happen
<yofel> hm
<technoviking> What should I file a bug againist if I have menu issue in Ubuntu
<WeatherGod> what sort of menu issue?
 * micahg needs to remember to read the whole bug :)
 * micahg is going to defer due to a lack of knowledge about usplash
<technoviking> WeatherGod: double enties under System Preference and Administration
<nperry> micahg: I had a look through some triaged x bugs but none of them match 100%
<technoviking> WeatherGod: in Lucid
<WeatherGod> using gnome?
<technoviking> yes
<WeatherGod> well, that would likely be a configuration issue
<WeatherGod> so, Ubunut-meta, maybe?
<WeatherGod> Ubuntu-meta
<WeatherGod> not exactly sure...
<nperry> technoviking: Ive got a feeling there is a bug already for it
<technoviking> nperry: does not matter, a reboot fixed it.
<micahg> nperry: it looks like you have all the info based on the debuggin page
<micahg> nperry: what do you think the next step is
<nperry> I was going to suggest lucid to him, but i dont think thats the best next step
<micahg> nperry: no, it's probably not at this point
<nperry> What would you suggest?
<micahg> nperry: to have it marked triaged :)
<micahg> nperry: once all the information is collected, we hand the bug off to the developers
<nperry> wow, take my virinity :P
<nperry> *virginity
<micahg> nperry: my question for you is what importance should I set?
<nperry> low
<nperry> As noone else is having the problem
<micahg> nperry: well, importance is estimated impact, not just what we've seen, but I agree Low since there is an easy workaround
<mewseslol> is it just to post a question in this channel or do you need some sort of permission?
<micahg> mewseslol: if it's a question about FILING a bug, then you can post or if it's a question about a bug you've already filed, support questions should go to #ubuntu
<mewseslol> micahg: thx
<nperry> micahg: Sounds good to me
<micahg> nperry: done...nice job!
<WeatherGod> micahg, does anybody still use the bugHelper script?
<nperry> micahg: Thanks, time to move onto my next :)
 * micahg doesn't know what a bughelper script is WeatherGod
<WeatherGod> in the Bug Squad knowledgebase: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper
<yofel> WeatherGod: not that I know of, maybe ask bdmurray
<bdmurray> WeatherGod: for what?  pedro uses it for hug days
<WeatherGod> ok, I was wondering if it was still a useful tool
<bdmurray> WeatherGod: for a very limited subset of things
<thekorn> WeatherGod, I'm not sure how good it is working after all the launchpad changes
<WeatherGod> because it doesn't work on Fedora systems for a very stupid reason
<thekorn> WeatherGod, I started a new version of bughelper some time ago, using the launchpad API
<thekorn> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/bughelper-ng
<micahg> fascinating
<bdmurray> thekorn: how is that doing?
<thekorn> but i did not manage to finish work on it yet
<WeatherGod> thekorn, does it depend on being in a Ubuntu environment?
<thekorn> bdmurray, the bughelper tool is mostly ported, some more complicated options like searching by last user who made a comment is still not implmented
<nperry> Am i right in saying rhythmbox is no longer being maintained?
<thekorn> WeatherGod, I don't think so, you just need launchpadlib and a few standard python packages
<WeatherGod> ok, because the original bughelper used apt_pkg to gather the version number
<thekorn> I'm pretty sure the new version is not using apt_pkg anymore
<WeatherGod> well, I will try it out
<thekorn> WeatherGod, super, I'm looking forward to get your bugreports about this tool ;)
<thekorn> ...and maybe someone with some python skills would like to work on it ;)
<micahg> nperry: who said that?
<thekorn> or someone who would like to learn python, of course
<WeatherGod> well, I have my trusty rat book right next to me
<WeatherGod> I might be able to lend a hand
<pedro_> WeatherGod, bug 494748 , guess that's for you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494748 in ubuntu "Posted for Weather God! Trying to Analyze Sound Problem! " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494748
<WeatherGod> heh
<nperry> micahg: I though i read it somwhere on a mailing list
<micahg> nperry: no, it looks like it's maintained still
<nperry> I think WeatherGod has already been sub'ed to it :)
<WeatherGod> yeah... looks like he tried to submit some more info by email, and it bounced or something
<WeatherGod> and so he posted a new bug report... dunno
<micahg> WeatherGod: you need to have a PGP key registered with LP to post by email
<WeatherGod> ah, that would explain a lot
<micahg> WeatherGod: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<maco> no
<maco> you can comment without pgp
<maco> you just cant change bug status/importance/package/subscribers/etc without signing the email
<maco> hehehe that IS a funny bug report though
<maco> at least from the subject line
<WeatherGod> yeah, gonna mark it as a dupe of the original
<micahg> WeatherGod: if the new one has more info, mark the old one a dupe of the new one
<WeatherGod> no, it just has some output from a command we asked him to run... besides we ended up figuring out his problem anyway
<WeatherGod> that was the whole lecture yesterday by dtchen
<malev> hi everybody! Yesterday I've sent a message to a user that reported a bug and today he answered me. apparently confirming the bug. should I mark it as confirmed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/451974
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451974 in fglrx-installer "Black video minimizing Totem window" [Undecided,New]
<WeatherGod> well, maybe Triaged?
<WeatherGod> don't know why fglrx-installer is involved, though
<WeatherGod> I would, actually, ask him to try another video player
<WeatherGod> to see if the problem is limited to totem or all video players
<malev> WeatherGod. Oks! I'll do that. One more thing I can't triage, I don' have that option.
<WeatherGod> right, you are just like me... a newbie
<WeatherGod> we have to earn that option
<malev> WeatherGod, haha It looks like!
<WeatherGod> the more experienced people in this group can check over your triaging work, to make sure there is enough info
<WeatherGod> and then they can mark it as such
<malev> But it seems that you've been here for a long time, isn't it?
<WeatherGod> only a month
<WeatherGod> maybe month and a half
<maco> which bug?
<maco> im in bug control
<malev> bug control? what's is that?
<WeatherGod> bug 451974
<WeatherGod> is ubot4 broken again?
<ubot4> WeatherGod: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/451974)
<WeatherGod> malev, bug control is the group that have extra permissions
<WeatherGod> they are the mentors
<maco> not necessarily
<WeatherGod> true, but all mentors are bug control
<maco> bug control are people who've passed a simple test showing they know how to triage
<maco> some of us chooes also to be mentors
<maco> *choose
<WeatherGod> there is a test?
<malev> test???? mmm like in college?
<malev> :D
<maco> when you apply to bug control you have to answer questions
<maco> i think 5 of them
<WeatherGod> ah, ok
<WeatherGod> malev, how much coffee have you had today?
<WeatherGod> no, better question...
<WeatherGod> how much sugar did you put into it?
<malev> I've just wake up... yesterday I have a geat nigigt! :D
<maco> and i think the 5th is "show 5 bugs youve triaged and tell what importance youd set them to and why"
<maco> then a few current bug control mentors review your answers, and if they're satisfactory bdmurray makes you a member
<WeatherGod> maco, good to know... in case I ever want to take on that level of responsibility
<WeatherGod> next semester is gonna be insane for me... so I don't know how much time I can devote
<malev> WeatherGod, what're you studing?
<WeatherGod> I am a PhD student in Meteorology
<WeatherGod> I also run the servers for my research group
<malev> WeatherGod, cool!! I'm applying for a PhD in MEMS
<WeatherGod> MEMS?
<malev> Micro-Electro-Mechanical Systems
<WeatherGod> so, nanomachines?
<malev> something like that
<WeatherGod> neat
<malev> well folks! I'm gonna get something to eat. I'll see you in a while.
<hggdh> being in bug-control just gives up authority to set a bug triaged and to set Importance
<hggdh> there is not much more than that
<hggdh> s/gives up/gives you/
<WeatherGod> thekorn, re: bughelper-ng, why are you using bootstrapping?
<WeatherGod> I thought distutils.core does all of that stuff now
<WeatherGod> hggdh, gotcha
<hggdh> another thing that is expected from -controllers is to direct and help begining triagers
<thekorn> WeatherGod, hmm, that's a long story, but basically I like things like having an isolated test environment, being able to run a interactive session with the current state of the branch
<thekorn> WeatherGod, so I don't need to do some weird symlinking or mangling with PYTHONPATH
<thekorn> and most importantly: the time when I started bughelper-ng virtualenv was broken on karmic
<thekorn> so I had no other choice ;)
<WeatherGod> I think setuptools now does that
<WeatherGod> http://ianbicking.org/docs/setuptools-presentation/
<WeatherGod> not sure, I haven't tried it, though
<nperry> micahg: Do you mind looking into this one please, bug 495322 - I believe everything is there which is needed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495322 in linux "Kernel Oops - unable to handle kernel paging request at ff0e0300 ; EIP is at __ticket_spin_lock+0x8/0x20" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495322
<WeatherGod> thekorn, I don't think anything succeeded in my build test
<micahg> nperry: seems good, what importance?
<thekorn> WeatherGod, do you have some scripts in bin/
<WeatherGod> thekorn: bughelper, buildout, python, test
<thekorn> WeatherGod, looks good, try running bin/bughelper --help
<thekorn> which should give you a local instance of the bughelper tool
<nperry> micahg: low because i reckon its hardware related but medium because its random restarts and not a easy word around
<thekorn> bin/test runs the test suite
<WeatherGod> haha.... it does depend on dpkg-query to get the version number
<thekorn> WeatherGod, you don't have dpkg-query?
<WeatherGod> I am on Fedora
<WeatherGod> I use Fedora for work, and Ubuntu for home
<thekorn> WeatherGod, but, looking at the code, it should not break if dpkg-query is not there
<thekorn> can you post me the traceback?
<WeatherGod> here in the forum or what?
<thekorn> WeatherGod, paste.ubuntu.com
<micahg> nperry: since it locks up the system, I'm going to mark it high...see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<thekorn> WeatherGod, oh right, I can reproduce your error
<WeatherGod> didn't know ubuntu had a pastebin
<thekorn> WeatherGod, let me fix it
<WeatherGod> ok
<micahg> nperry: done
<nperry> micahg: Thankyou :)
<micahg> nperry: thank you :)
<thekorn> WeatherGod, I just pushed a fix, 'bzr pull' and it should work for you
<WeatherGod> then I just do another bootstrap or what?
<WeatherGod> thekorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/339417/
<WeatherGod> oh, wait
<WeatherGod> ok, I thought I had launchpadlib
<WeatherGod> lemme double-check
<thekorn> right
<thekorn> I don't think you have it installed
<WeatherGod> maybe I did it on my other machine...
<WeatherGod> but, then again, I do have hugday tools working
<WeatherGod> doesn't it use that?
<WeatherGod> ok, I probably didn't install it
<thekorn> WeatherGod, no, hugday-tool is not using launchpadlib
<WeatherGod> thekorn, I got everything downloaded, and the tests were successful
<thekorn> super
<WeatherGod> thanks for the help, I'll let you know how it goes
<thekorn> thank you
<malev> hola muchachos! hi everybody! I have a bug that I think is ready for triage. But I'm not able to do that. Can anyone make it for me.
<malev>  the bug is; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/451974
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451974 in fglrx-installer "Black video minimizing Totem window" [Undecided,New]
 * micahg is looking malev
<micahg> malev: idk...someone else should look at this
<micahg> hggdh_: you available to look at a bug?
<malev> micahg, what is idk?
<micahg> malev: i don't know
<malev> micahg, haha oks! thanks
 * micahg doesn't know enough about compiz
<nperry> malev:
<nperry> More debugging needs to be done i reckon
<hggdh_> micahg: yes
<malev> nperry, so, what do you suggest?
<nperry> malev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCompiz
<nperry> Give the Advanced instructions
<malev> oks, but ... you think the user would be able to do all that? for exampla, that about running with a debbuger.. :s
<nperry> It is advanced but i would see it needed by devs ( hggdh feel free to step in if you think im wrong, I'm a newb to :) )
 * hggdh is still trying to open the bug
<malev> [joker mode=on] hggdh looks like you're using a dial-up connection [joker mode=off]
<hggdh> I wish... it would be faster :-( This is the customer-provided wifi access for external contractors... full of controls and bandwidth limitations
<nperry> I dont miss dialup
<nperry> Right im off for this evening, have a good one guys :)
<nperry> thanks for your help today malev!
<malev> good by nperry
<WeatherGod> huh, that was weird
<WeatherGod> for a while, it looked like everyone in this group exited except for a couple of other users
<WeatherGod> I had to completely disconnect and then reconnect to get back
<WeatherGod> go figure
<hggdh> on this totem bug -- I run the free ATI drivers (radeon) and Compiz, so the OR should be able to also do it
<hggdh> but the OR also ran some tests that seem to tie this to XVideo, so... a good option is to ask on the X channel
<malev> hggdh, ... I don't understand...
<malev> what is or?
<maco> original reporter
<hggdh> malev: the OR stated that s/he cannot test on the free X drivers because s/he is running compiz. This is not enterely correct. You *can* run Compiz, but it will be more restricted in terms of effects
<hggdh> hey maco, long time!
<malev> hggdh, oks!
<maco> hggdh: i havent gone anywhere...
<maco> hggdh: though ive probably been a bit more on the sponsorship end of bugs
<malev> so, do you reccomend me to ask about this in the xchannel of ubuntu?
<maco> thatd be #ubuntu-x
<hggdh> no, it's I that have been here like a firefly...
<WeatherGod> hggdh, do you happen to remember those update-manager bugs I was dealing with that were related to server overloads?
<hggdh> malev: yes, this is the channel. Please ask.. and wait with patience
<malev> hggdh, oks! I'm taking care of it. don't worry
<WeatherGod> malev, LOTs of patience
<hggdh> WeatherGod: yes, I think so. The 404s, right?
<WeatherGod> yeah, do you want to see what I came up with?
<hggdh> yes
<WeatherGod> ok, in searching, I came across three categories of issues
<WeatherGod> hang on, gotta load them up
<WeatherGod> ok, the first category (although one of the dupes might need to be moved) is where users described what seemed to be basic server overload
<WeatherGod> all of these happened around the same time
<WeatherGod> I duped them all to bug 464087
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464087 in update-manager "Upgrade to Kubuntu 9.10 failed because site became unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464087
<WeatherGod> the second class of bugs happened at a much wider span of time over the past few months
<WeatherGod> and these are 404s
<WeatherGod> I duped them up to bug 489403
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489403 in update-manager "Update Manager experiences problem upgrading to '9.10'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489403
<WeatherGod> the last class is interesting, and happened around the time of Karmic release
<WeatherGod> I found 4 (maybe 5 cases) of "Hash Sum mismatch" and it seems that the local mirror did not get their files synced before being made available as a mirror
<WeatherGod> I synced these up to bug 463435
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463435 in update-manager "I was notified that upgrade was available, but it was not ready" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463435
<hggdh> OK. and?
<malev> hi folks! I'm comming back with answers from the ubuntu-x channel.
<hggdh> malev: shoot ;-)
<malev> they say: "fglrx is buggy with respect to having compositing and xvideo at the same time"
<hggdh> heh
<malev> fglrx is known to have problems with compositing and xvideo
<malev> the problem is fglrx
<hggdh> yes. Bad
<malev> sad
<hggdh> we will depend on ATI/AMD to fix it
<hggdh> WeatherGod: and?
<WeatherGod> well, that is the result of me scouring the update-manager bugs for issues regarding the last release
<micahg> is ATI's bugtracker private?
<malev> so, I think I'm gonna reply this to the user. But, what about the bug? should I change the status to invalid?
<hggdh> malev: ask the OR to try Compiz with a free X driver -- hopefully there is one for his/her board -- and report back. Also tell the OR what you found (and consequences)
<WeatherGod> hggdh, I think we can use this as evidence of needing better mirror management for Lucid release
<micahg> WeatherGod: they took the PPA builders and used them as mirrors for release
<malev> hggdh, oks! I'll do that.
<WeatherGod> maybe even better behavior by update-manager to find an alternate mirror in the middle of the download process
<hggdh> WeatherGod: I agree. Now, could you retitle the bugs so that indicate the type of issue they are dealing with?
<WeatherGod> ok
 * hggdh is listening to Beethoven's 9th, it is getting difficult to type while swinging with the orchestra
<WeatherGod> which one was the 9th symphony?
<hggdh> the choral -- Oh Freunde, etc, etc
<WeatherGod> ok, I can't get numbers straight in my head
<WeatherGod> not familiar with that one
<hggdh> the only symphony that has a chorus
<WeatherGod> that's what I was wondering, cause I didn't know he did any
<hggdh> and a fabulous bass (in von Karajan's second recording)
<WeatherGod> nice
<hggdh> although for me it is all sound, I cannot distinguish voice from instruments most of the time...
<hggdh> I *know* it is a voice, I just cannot understand it
<WeatherGod> really good a capella groups can get that good
<WeatherGod> I heard a rendition of some of Pink Floyd's songs from Dark Side of the Moon that was hard to believe to be all voice
<WeatherGod> there it is again!
<hggdh> micahg: just for grins, fresh out of SANS: http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=7732&rss
<micahg> hggdh: means that mozilla messaging will probably release an update to TB2
<hggdh> yeah. Anyway, I wonder about enigmail for tb3
<micahg> hggdh: maybe this weekend :)
<hggdh> but I am not affected  byt this issue on TB2)
<micahg> first I have to get TB3 into lucid
<micahg> then fix the dev files
<micahg> then push enigmail
<hggdh> agreed
<WeatherGod> hggdh, I think I cleaned up those three
<WeatherGod> bug 464087
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464087 in update-manager "Upgrade to Karmic failed because site became unavailable during distribution release." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464087
<WeatherGod> bug 489403
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489403 in update-manager "Update Manager errors out on 404 Not Found rather than trying another mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489403
<WeatherGod> bug 463435
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463435 in update-manager "I was notified that upgrade was available, but the local mirror was not ready" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463435
<hggdh> WeatherGod: this last one is the hash checksum error, correct?
<WeatherGod> right
<hggdh> would it be a good idea to title it so, then?
<WeatherGod> good point
<hggdh> thank you. Sometimes I *do* have good point, although in a sparse way
<WeatherGod> "Hash Sum mismatch error during Karmic release"
<WeatherGod> ?
<hggdh> I think just "update errors out with hash sum mismatch", or similar
<hggdh> this is not specific to Karmic
<hggdh> been around for quite some time
<WeatherGod> ok
<hggdh> anyway, I think this is, at the bottom, a race condition, and we will never be completely free of it
<WeatherGod> but, update manager could handle it better by going elsewhere
<WeatherGod> also, couldn't better design of mirror distribution improve this
<WeatherGod> maybe incremental changes to the Packages list
<hggdh> the problem with mirror distribution is that is it a volunteer service
<WeatherGod> whoot!  Nouveau is gonna be officially part of linux 2.6.33!
<WeatherGod> well, what about the P2P methods I heard about?
<hggdh> and each can have a different update schedule
<hggdh> but, perhaps, something like torrenting might help
<WeatherGod> that's true, but a mirror shouldn't advertise pacakges that it doesn't have yet
<WeatherGod> that's why I am thinking that an incremental update to the Packages list as the mirror syncs would be best
<hggdh> this is true (and is the 404s). They should first update the packages, then the lists
<WeatherGod> or, to do snapshotting
<WeatherGod> actually, a lot of those 404s are still 404s
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<WeatherGod> so, maybe their package lists were bad or errored?
<hggdh> perhaps
<WeatherGod> but, snapshotting should definitely be a possible approach
<hggdh> but it is clear we could profit from a different approach
<hggdh> yes
<WeatherGod> serve out the snapshot while updating the package repo
<WeatherGod> although, that might have problems when finished
<hggdh> and try different mirrors if it fails on one
<WeatherGod> definitely try different mirrors
<hggdh> still, problems are possible
<WeatherGod> right, as with all race conditions
<hggdh> we will be exchanging a known issue with a brand new, unknown one :-)
<WeatherGod> but we can certainly try to make Lucid release as smooth as possible
<WeatherGod> especially since it will be a LTS
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> well, just allow for better fail-over, and you shouldn't be any worse than before
<hggdh> well, sort of. Every provider in the wild internet every so often hits the timeout issue
<WeatherGod> yeah, but then the Update Manager could make for a nice, friendly message for handling that
<WeatherGod> "Don't Panic"
<hggdh> indeed, and this is something under *our* control,
<WeatherGod> yes
<hggdh> well, "don't panic, and grab a towel"
<WeatherGod> that might be too long...
<WeatherGod> :P
<hggdh> but the towel is the most important piece ;-)
<hggdh> brb
<WeatherGod> anyone got ideas for bug 495603
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495603 in upstart "/var/log/messages is recieving messages 100+ messages a second (since Dec 7, 2009 (last update)) "Dec 11 13:38:47 taylor-laptop kernel: [103577.453350] CPU0: Temperature/speed normal" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495603
<awardle> Does anyone know what a orange alert is? It's written in bug 495677
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495677 in linux "I was adding a user when I noticed the orange alert. System did NOT crash." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495677
<Flannel> awardle: Does the box that pops up include an orange warning icon or something?
<awardle> I don't know, it's in a bug report that I was trying to triage
<Flannel> awardle: right, the description says "I saw the instructions below this box" which told the reporter to do the ubuntu-bug -p thing, perhaps "this box" is the orange alert he's referring to?
<awardle> The orange alert is the logo for apport
<joaopinto> how do I link a debian bug report from an LP bug ?
<bdmurray> "also affects distribution"
<awardle> on the bug page click "Also affects distribution"
<joaopinto> awalton_, bdmurray tks
<WeatherGod> hehe: I have no clue how this guy got his problem
<WeatherGod> bug 495553
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495553 in gdm "Screen origin shifted to center, screen wraps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495553
<joaopinto> is there a special procedure to file a bug against a translation ?
<awardle> Is the translation for a product that uses lp for translations?
<joaopinto> it's for software-center
<joaopinto> I guess it does
<awardle> joaopinto: do you know what the translation should be
<joaopinto> awalton_, yes
<joaopinto> Free Software is translate fo free as in gratis, not as in libre
<joaopinto> trasnlated
<WeatherGod> wow, that's a glaring mistake
<WeatherGod> gotta run... seeya all later
<awardle> Sorry, what language do you want to change?
<yoasif> hey guys, i have a weird gnome-panel bug that only happens in my user profile -- if i click on the menu, it segfaults, also if i do alt-f2, it segfaults. in a new user profile, i see none of these issues -- what is the easiest way to remove the settings for the panel but keep the layout?
<joaopinto> awalton_, portuguese
<awardle> joaopinto: Try going to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/pt/+translate
<awardle> joaopinto: Also my name is awardle not awalton_
<dogatemycomputer> Greetings.   I am working on bug #492810 .   Pedro Villavicencio asked the reporter to follow instructions found here here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492810 in nautilus "Nautilus uses 100% cpu after downloading torrent" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492810
<dogatemycomputer> The instructions tell the reporter to import debug symbol archive signing keys using this command:  "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key 428D7C01 5E0577F2"
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: what can we do for you?
<dogatemycomputer> Attempts to import those signing keys fail.
<dogatemycomputer> the error is 'gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 6: Couldn't resolve host 'keyserver.ubuntu.com'.
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: can you pastebin the output of the import key run?
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dogatemycomputer> ahhh..  sorry hggdh.
<hggdh> although I suspect you are running it under your own userId; it should be run as root. If this is the case, just preppend 'sudo ' to the command
<dogatemycomputer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/339566/
<dogatemycomputer> Okay..  here is the sudo..
<hggdh> nope it is a name server resolution error
<dogatemycomputer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/339567/
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh:  I figured as much.
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh:  Are you saying this is my client failing to properly resolve the name or the server has been moved and the incorrect IP is being provided to the client?
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: now you have Yet Another Issue (TM) ;-)
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: I just tried to get to k.u.c, and it failed the same
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh: I just find it frustrating when people point users to documentation that clearly fails.
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh:  So..  file a bug report?  :-)
<awardle> when I tried I could get to k.u.c fine
<dogatemycomputer> Please define k.u.c.?  What does that mean?
<dogatemycomputer> (sorry for my ignorance)
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: please keep in mind that these documents can always be updated.
<hggdh> keyserver.ubuntu.com (easier to write k.u.c)
<dogatemycomputer> ahhh..
<hggdh> sorry
<awardle> hggdh: Can you ping
<dogatemycomputer> awardle: are you saying that you are able to fetch the keys from the k.u.c?
<awardle> dogatemycomputer: Yes
<hggdh> awardle: ping gets no response
<dogatemycomputer> awardle: can you provide the IP address of the keyserver then?   That may be a temporary solution to a more permanent problem?
<dogatemycomputer> awardle: unless there is some reason why it would work for you but fail for us?
<hggdh> hum. Now I could get to it...
<awardle> dogatemycomputer: Its 91.189.94.173
<dogatemycomputer> awardle: I graduated from "cannot resolve" to "error 7, failed to connect"
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: heh. give me two minutes
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh: okay.. now it is responding..
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh:  strange..
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: try 'sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 428D7C01 5E0577F2'
<hggdh> and, if it works fine, I will update the wiki
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh: works fine..
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh: for some reason.. the current code started working too.. even thought it failed the first several times.
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: good, one less peeble in the way
<hggdh> this may have been a temporary issue on k.u.c, then
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh: hahahaha..   well..  I think that's how you move the proverbial mountain..
<hggdh> well, indeed, one peeble at a time
<dogatemycomputer> hggdh: well.. thanks for the help!   Now i'm going to go try to help the customer.    I hope you have a great weekend!!
<hggdh> dogatemycomputer: same to you. Anything, holler, someone will help you
<yofel> can  someone set bug 407779 to triaged? thx
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407779 in software-properties "no manual entry for add-apt-respository" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407779
<hggdh> yofel: done. I adjusted the bug title and the package
<hggdh> no, not the package
<hggdh> title and importance
<hggdh> yofel: thank you, BTW
<yofel> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-12
<nano4ever> Can anyone look at a debdiff I made for the upgrade Bug #206862 ??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 206862 in xsensors "New upstream version (0.60) available" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206862
<hggdh> nano4ever: it is a patch, not a debdiff
<dtchen> nano4ever: is there any other possible value for num?
<dtchen> using a switch/case there seems odd if it can only be useful for 1
<dtchen> and, it's missing all the Debian infrastructure
<nano4ever> oh sorry i'll upload it now
<dtchen> (as hggdh alluded to)
<hggdh> yeah, an if would be enough. And I, particularly, don't like a return in the middle of a switch
<nano4ever> hggdh: alright it's uploaded
<hggdh> nano4ever: why are you patching the autoconf files?
<hggdh> in other words, is 0.61 the new upstream release?
<hggdh> ooooh, we are still at 0.50 in Lucid
<nano4ever> well the patch is from here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-September/004711.html
<nano4ever> the author posted the patch but with no official change in version number
<hggdh> thank you
<nano4ever> I contacted him and he said that he would post some updates to xsensors but he hasn't done it yet...
<hggdh> it would probably be a better idea to propose a new source upstream version, instead of patch 0.50 to 0.60 to 0.61
<hggdh> the debdiff is rather big as a result
<nano4ever> ah ok
<nano4ever> so what's the process for making such a proposal?
<hggdh> and -- usually -- running autoconf on package build is not viewed as a good option (I do not really know if it is run, or if the patches for the autoconf are just for completeness)
<hggdh> nano4ever: you could download the new upstream and add your patches there
<hggdh> this would make the debdiff much smaller, and there is no sense in carrying such a large patch if the new upstream code has it all there (except for your patch)
<nano4ever> i just followed the directions here for the update .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Updating an Ubuntu Package
<nano4ever> so are you saying that I should make a new package from upstream, then apply the author's patch as an update?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> you would have to download the source from upstream (hopefully they have a distribution tarball)
<hggdh> because this would make life much more simpler
<hggdh> this is, in fact, what the instructions you pointed try to say
<hggdh> "Get the new source. Usually you would look up where the old version was downloaded from (check debian/copyright) and use that source. But again, since this is a prepared example:
<hggdh> so we would upgrade from version 0.50 to 0.6x (whatever it is), plus the additional patch(es)
<hggdh> but the *base* version would be 0.6x
<hggdh> nano4ever: BTW -- thank you for working on this. I understand you may be a bit frustrated now, though
<hggdh> nano4ever: did I explain it OK?
<nano4ever> i'm just a bit confused. I did start on the link i gave then I skipped to "Creating a debdiff"
<nano4ever> I dled the the newsource
<hggdh> you were on the right track, up to diff-ing from 0.50 to 0.60 to 0.61 to you patch
<hggdh> this is where you took a, er, misguided turn
<nano4ever> so if I just follow the "Updating an Ubuntu Package" section and upload the dsc file, that should be enough?
<hggdh> basically, we are -- right now -- at 0.50 (perhaps plus some patches). The new upstream is at 0.6x. So -- we upgrade the *whole* package to 0.6x
<hggdh> which is to say, we download 0.6x, and base a new package version on it
<hggdh> you would need the dsc plus (most probably) a diff
<hggdh> because you will (at least) have to update the ./debian/* files
<nano4ever> would the diff be from 0.50 to 0.60?
<hggdh> no. The diff would be from the *current* released upstream
<hggdh> plustd whatever patches necessary
<hggdh> 0.50 is dead
<nano4ever> ok, so what I'm thinking is copy over the .50 debian directory to .60, update those files, then make a .dsc and diff from the new .60 and .60.orig , is that about right?
<nano4ever> and then after .60 is approved, patch to 0.60-0ubuntu2 with the coretemp patch..
<hggdh> in this case, it is pretty much a *new* version, so there is no debdiff -- you will be uploading a new .orig, plus the debian packaging pieces
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I'm going to get that ppa wiki done today :)
<hggdh> for the last question: this, I am not sure. I personally would try to put it all together in one go, but MOTU may want different
<hggdh> nano4ever: also, the best channel for packaging Universe is the #ubuntu-motu one
<hggdh> nigel_nb: cool, thanks
<hggdh> nano4ever: also, please remember the package should be built for Lucid, not Karmic
<nano4ever> hggdh: alright thanks for the tips! also, I tried #ubuntu-motu,but got no response..
<hggdh> nano4ever: heh. Ask, and fill yourself of patience ;-)
<hggdh> they may delay to answer, but usually they do. Also, this is Friday night/Saturday morning on most places
<nano4ever> ah makes sense
<hggdh> nano4ever: again, thank you for your work on this. We *do* appreciate
<nano4ever> thanks for the thanks :P
<nano4ever> just trying to give back
<hggdh> nano4ever: just one more point: we usually try very hard to use the upstream distro tarball without changes *in* it, and addtional patches separate in ./debian/patches
<hggdh> any patches we carry create a 'delta' from upstream (i.e., a local difference). We try to maintain this delta to a minimum
<nano4ever> gotcha, i'll keep it that in mind
<hggdh> nano4ever: this is how I started in Ubuntu ;-) giving back what I was taking
<hggdh> dtchen: welcome back as an official developer :-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: how do I know if a bug is part of publically announced testing initiative of an ubuntu team?
<hggdh> well, if it was publicly announced...
<hggdh> bug #?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: making the wiki edits
<nigel_nb> or creation
<hggdh> oh, OK
<hggdh> then -- we (as triagers) would have to receive a notice. This is actually a good question... perhaps we need a common place for all officially endorsed test packages as noted in
<nigel_nb> yea a wiki
<nigel_nb> I can offer to main a static list, if I'm able to get the announcements
<hggdh> this is something to be formalised, I agree
<nigel_nb> part of the agenda for the next meeting then
<hggdh> yes -- and it will have to be discussed with the other groups
<hggdh> meanwhile, we might go on, and assume it will be there
<nigel_nb> yep, including the devs and motu is my best guess
<hggdh> yes
<nigel_nb> are there any such programs now?
<nigel_nb> that have called for testing?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: wifi manager in gnome is which package? gnome-net-tools?
<nigel_nb> gnome-nettools (spelled wrong earlier)
<hggdh> I do not know (yet). What is the name of the file?
<nigel_nb> file?
<nigel_nb> the entire bug report consists of "The network manager is unable to connect to hidden wireless network."
<nigel_nb> I need to change the package and ask for more info
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> network-manager
<hggdh> and network-manager-gnome
<hggdh> but it is probably network-manager that cannot find the AP
<nigel_nb> okay, thank you :)
<nperry> !info pidgin
<ubot4> nperry: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<nperry> packages.ubuntu.com is down hrrrm
<hggdh> sometimes it happens. It is, IIRC, a volunteer service
<Yos> I just started having this problem for the first time: My computer is booting up into low graphics mode and I cannot change visual effects to normal or extra
<Yos> Is this a bug?  If so, how to report it properly
<etali> Yos, this channel is for people who are triaging bugs, rather than for support.  You'd probably get a quicker response regarding solving your problem in the #ubuntu channel
<etali> If you want to report it as a bug, you can find help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Yos> Ok, thanks
<etali> I hope you manage to get it sorted!
<awardle> Can bugs in evolution be upstreamed?
<nigel_nb> awardle: yes, it has to be upstreamed *if* it is upstream
<awardle> where to
<hggdh> and, for Evolution, they should
<hggdh> http://bugzilla.gnome.org
<nigel_nb> hggdh: upstream gnome down for you?
<nigel_nb> I've been trying for some time
<hggdh> will check
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> not looking good
<awardle> bugzilla.gnome.org seems to be down
<nigel_nb> unfortunately, true :(
<hggdh> yes. I just asked about it on their bug channel
<hggdh> now we wait, Saturday and all of that
<nigel_nb> yea, plus holiday season
<awardle> Could someone set bug 495936 to low
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495936 in evolution "Feature request: better indication of signed and/or encrypted email" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495936
<nperry> Right my first request for this evening, time to eat my tea
<hggdh> awardle: I actually marked it WishList. Thank you
<hggdh> nperry: you *eat* tea?
<nigel_nb> nperry: was about to ask, but hggdh already asked
<hggdh> just curious. Different people, different mores, etc
<nigel_nb> probably eating the tea cup too?
<awardle> tea in England can also mean dinner
<nigel_nb> awardle: dinner or supper?
<hggdh> ah
<nperry> hggdh: tea aka dinner
<nigel_nb> early dinner then
<nperry> its 8pm
<hggdh> well, my grandmother-in-law used to ask us if we wanted a lemonade of coke, or orange, or whatever
<nperry> so late really
<hggdh> indeed. teatime is gone
<hggdh> brb. Lunch time at my TZ.
<nperry> Wow that was nice back to my learning to triage :)
<hggdh> nperry: just ask on any doubt, and we will try to answer
<hggdh> OK. bugzilla.gnome.org is down for the weekend (I *should* have read the annoucement...)
<hggdh> for all, courtesy of the extremely nice bugmeister for gnme: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.devel.announce/67
<nigel_nb> oh great, I was hoping to work on the git.gnome this weekend, so thats gone now
<hggdh> :-)
<nperry> hggdh: This evening theres alot of bugs from email, for packages syncs for example 495994 - the right people have been subscribed, do we need to confirm or marked as triaged?
<nperry> bug 495994 **
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495994 in libhamcrest-java "Sync libhamcrest-java 1.1-4 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495994
<hggdh> looking. But usually, workflow request (sync/merge, and others) are outside triaging scope
<hggdh> in this case, even more due to the OR -- he knows what has to be done
<hggdh> so, no, do not touch them
<nperry> Ok, just had to double check if New was the right status
<nperry> Thanks :)
<hggdh> welcome
<nigel_nb> hggdh: frustrating to triage today with no upstream :(
<hggdh> I know. But we can hope it will back earlier (this is their intention)
<nigel_nb> yea
<nigel_nb> I'm not triaging today, cant leave tasks undone, I'd rather skip 2 days and go all out from monday
<nperry> Hummm debian bug tracker playing up
<nperry> Ah working now :)
<nperry> hggdh: fsys state-tarfile returned error exit 2 -- Could this be a bad download?
<hggdh> nperry: could, but give me a pastebin
<nperry> bug 495992
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495992 in kdebase-runtime "package kde-icons-oxygen 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb - fsys state-tarfile returned error exit 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495992
<nperry> Terminallog - Never seen the error before, but just to be sure before i convert to question and solve issue
<yofel> hm, what was 'broken pipe' again?
<hggdh> nperry: does not sound like bad download
<hggdh> yofel: a subprocess had a pipe to another subprocess, and this pipe vanished (one of the subp died, in this case)
<yofel> hggdh: ah yes, thx
<hggdh> nperry: you can check, nevertheless, by downloading the package to a temp dir, then manually running 'dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile|tar -tv'
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile <package> | tar -tv
<nperry> meh packages.ubuntu.com is down :/
<hggdh> nperry: you can drill down to the specific package from here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime
<hggdh> select the Overview link at the headers, and then go to the correct distro version
<hggdh> for example, I ended up here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1388105
<hggdh> oops. Wrong drill down, the OR package is at 0ubuntu1, the one I am showing is at 0ubuntu1-1
<nperry> Thats odd, why isnt downloading OR 1-1
<hggdh> no, it is, the bug title is wrong
<hggdh> look at the description, and at the end of the log (I also based myself on the title)
<hggdh> dpkg: erro processando /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<hggdh> hum. pt_BR, BTW
<nperry> Indeed updated that, else i'll forget :)
<nperry> Right the .deb seems ok
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> How do I search for bugs that are marked as fixed in the current development release but nominated for hardy or karmic?
<hggdh> Laibsch: good question, let me try to find out
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+nominations
<hggdh> heh, there you go
<Laibsch> completely non-obivous, but google helps
<Laibsch> and unfortunately, that includes yet to be fixed bugs
<nperry> hggdh: I believe bug 495724 is ready to be set as triaged with importance medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495724 in b43-fwcutter "Broadcom 4306( b43-fwcutter) Wireless can't connect to Access Points WEP/WPA/Unsecure." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495724
<nperry> nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed - handsake doesn't seem to be happening
<nperry> So I think its a network card/driver related problem - as ndiswrapper driver fixes issue
<hggdh> Laibsch: trying "advanced search" under +nominations should get there -- then select fix released/committed
<Laibsch> Just did that
<Laibsch> Got a timeout error a couple of times
<Laibsch> but it seems to be working now
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<hggdh> ah, OK
<Laibsch> who can change the status for nominations?
<Laibsch> I think bug 129407 can be rejected as invalid for example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129407 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "r818x.ko missing in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-8-generic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129407
<hggdh> Laibsch: for nominations, only the maintainers can refuse it
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> but wait
<Laibsch> Ubuntu has no Maintainer per se
<hggdh> nperry: it would be good to also have the dmesg, and a 'lspci' output
<Laibsch> It's a team effort
<hggdh> Laibsch: getting there
<hggdh> linux *does* have maintainers
<hggdh> (I mean the package)
<hggdh> the kernel team, specifically
<nperry> hggdh: Full dmesg?
<hggdh> nperry: yes, better more than less data
<Laibsch> who would be capable of closing the hardy task for bug 178289?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 178289 in ubuntu "Absolutely no keyboard input on fresh hardy alpha 2 installation." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178289
<Laibsch> I'm a member of "Ubuntu bugs", yet I don't seem to have the power to do it
<nigel_nb> Laibsch: I believe only Ubuntu Drivers can close that task
<nperry> hggdh: Is there an upstream for b43-fwcutter
<hggdh> Laibsch: first of all, most of the times we see a bug against Ubuntu, this is because the OR did not know which package to set it against
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> hggdh: Were you really talking to me?
<hggdh> also, bugsquad/bug-control does not have authority to close nominations
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I think pedro someone from QA team can.....
<nigel_nb> pedro, or someone else from the QA team
<hggdh> Laibsch: yes -- that bug was set to Ubuntu because the OR did not know where to put it (neither do I, for taht matter)
<hggdh> also, I reset it to INVALID, since there is no "fix" (apart from a probable bad hardware)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: probably
<nigel_nb> anyway, invalid is fine ;)
<nperry> If it was just in livecd it would be in ubiquity but if it was there when booted it would be xorg - right?
<hggdh> Laibsch: nevertheless, you are pointing to a nice issue -- the forgotten nominations. Something should, clearly, be done there
<hggdh> nperry: it *might* be X, but the OR stated the keyboard was non-functional also during boot
<hggdh> so this would -- being software -- be more related to the kernel
<Laibsch> hggdh: I thought you were talking about a logical OR (such as the one used in google searches).  My abbreviation for your OR is OP. ;-)
 * Laibsch has been using Usenet a lot at dial-up times
<hggdh> Laibsch: sorry. To be clear -- OR == Original Reporter; for me, OP == Original Poster (which, perhaps wrongly, I tend to use only on mailists)
<Laibsch> yeah, I understood that now
<hggdh> Laibsch: my fault, nevertheless. I should have been less lazy
<Laibsch> nah, don't worry
<Laibsch> I guess it would make sense to have a "Hardy driver", "$release driver" for past releases
<Laibsch> I'm interested in fixing problems in karmic and hardy
<Laibsch> Where should I raise this suggestion?
<hggdh> something like that, yes. I am going to raise this on next bugsquad/control meeting
<hggdh> Laibsch: a good place would be the devel-discuss and bugcontrol mailing lists
<dtchen> bdmurray: 464612 was a grub bug anyhow.
<Laibsch> hggdh: I don't like to subscribe to yet another mailing list
<hggdh> :-)
<Laibsch> when is that meeting going to be held?
<Laibsch> I suppose it's being done in IRC?
<hggdh> first tuesday of every month, here
<hggdh> time... I *think* it is 1600Z
<hggdh> Laibsch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<hggdh> so, yes, 1600Z
<hggdh> 16:00 UTC, actually
<Laibsch> that's quite some time out
<hggdh> yes, this is why I suggested the MLs
<Laibsch> And I'll likely be without internet for the next one
<Laibsch> 12th, not the 5th?
<Laibsch> that's probably doable for me
<hggdh> send it to the bugsquad ML (or bugcontrol, or devel-discuss)
<hggdh> oh, I was wrong, it is the second Tuesday, not the first
<Laibsch> please finishi editing that page ;-)
<hggdh> anyway, I just added an additional topic for next meeting
<hggdh> just did
<hggdh> :-)
<Laibsch> I would not call it pollution
<Laibsch> the nominations are a great way to alert the right people that something needs fixing in an older release
<Laibsch> ... if used properly
<hggdh> I went for the kill, Laibsch. Nominations are good, but if they are not acted on, they just pollute
<hggdh> I all in favour of them but -- like your bug example -- they must either be accepted or rejected
<Laibsch> what's the alternative?
<Laibsch> bugs are marked as fixed when the fix is in release+1
<Laibsch> and I think that makes sense
<Laibsch> As I said, I'd be willing to comb through bugs for hardy and karmic
<Laibsch> and there aren't that many to be overwhelming
<hggdh> for those fixed, yes
<nperry>   hggdh Could i add to the agenda the ammount of Incomplete bugs which havent had a reply for a good couple of months/years - I know they don't count towards any stats but there is alot of them :)
<yofel> nperry: this is a good start for a statistic: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs
<nperry> Is there a magical time for it to be set as invaild? Or has it got to be done manually?
<hggdh> nperry: you can, but we already discussed it
<hggdh> currently dropping for expiry has been disabled for Ubuntu bugs
<hggdh> it would be -- by default -- 60 days
<nperry> If its already been discussed I wont do :)
<hggdh> genrically, anyone can add a topic for the meeting (but should also be present to explain)
<yofel> nperry: the list I gave you are the bugs that would already be invalid if the feature was turned on
<hggdh> it was discussed on UDS, IIRC
<nperry> Is there any remote log of this?
<hggdh> of waht was noted down, yes, the blueprints
<hggdh> I do not remember if the session was videotaped, though
 * nperry going to look in gobby :)
<nperry> hggdh: bug 495724 files have now been attached by OR
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495724 in b43-fwcutter "Broadcom 4306( b43-fwcutter) Wireless can't connect to Access Points WEP/WPA/Unsecure." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495724
<nperry> direct probes are failing.. now thats threw me
<hggdh> I have been off the BCM world for a while, so I am not sure how things are not. I will mark it triaged
<hggdh> done
<nperry> Thankyou hggdh :)
<Laibsch> hggdh: I just received a comment from Steve Langasek that indeed the feature is not used because signal-to-noise is too low.  To improve that I think that making nominations for a release possibly only after a ticket has been closed as fix released would be a good idea.
<Laibsch> what do you think about this suggestion?
<micahg> Laibsch: that's the only time it's possible for anything to be done about it anyways
<Laibsch> exactly
<Laibsch> and it would decrease the noise considerably, I think
<micahg> bdmurray: can you bump the ff version in the                 firefox-lp-improvements package to 3.6.*?
<hggdh> Laibsch: good idea, but willrequire lp changes
<micahg> hggdh: you think it should be discussed at the meeting before filing a bug?
<hggdh> I think it should be discussed by all, yes -- bug-control/squad and devel
<hggdh> since I myself do not approve/reject, I am unsure of all possible impacts
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-13
<malev> hi everyone! I'm watching this bug. but, what to answer? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/496034
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496034 in evolution "Ubuntu flawed, Evolution un-install destroys ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<malev> I think maybe is better to close... or is a bug in fact?
<hggdh> malev: no, not a bug, just ignorance from the OR. I will add a comment on it
<malev> thanks hggdh
<malev> hi, now I'm watching: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mudlet/+bug/496033 I was thinking in asking the user a bit more information, maybe sending him: Not described well from the common responses.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496033 in mudlet "Line duplication on 1.0.4" [Undecided,New]
<nperry> malev: I would say the screenshots explain it pretty well
<hggdh> malev: done. I closed it invalid
<malev> nperry, but there is no info about the package o the distro version. do you suggest to triage it?
<hggdh> malev hold on on this mudlet bug
<malev> hggdh, don't worry, I can't triage a bug, I just was about to ask for it :D
<hggdh> see https://edge.launchpad.net/mudlet MUDlet is not packaged for Ubuntu, it happens that they use LP for hosting bugs (and perhaps code as well, did not check)
<hggdh> as such, it is not an Ubuntu bug -- and we cannot touch it
<malev> hggdh, oks! should I answer him that?
<hggdh> malev: no. This is not a bug for us, but for the mudlet developers/maintainers
<malev> oks... i guess you 're closing it :D
<hggdh> LP is used by a lot of other projects also
<hggdh> I am not closing it, no. I am leaving it the way it is
<hggdh> this is actually something we have to be careful on: *most* of the bugs on LP are Ubuntu bugs, but *NOT ALL*
<hggdh> mudlet happens to be one of these not ours, so we CANNOT touch it.
<malev> hggdh, oks! thanks
<hggdh> malev: welcome, -- and, of course, thank YOU for helping ;-)
<malev> what can I do to find bugs that belong to Ubuntu... you know, to start working on them (not developping but filtering)
<maco> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<hggdh> yeah
<malev> maco, thanks!
<malev> I'm going for it
<echotone> I dont know if this is a legit "bug" but i cant find a solution anywhere else. I cant use a live cd to install 9.10 because whether i choose try it or install it i get to the white ubuntu logo and then is flashes a couple of white lines and then the screen stays black forever. so i made an alternate cd and it installed . but when i rebooted i got the same problem. ANY thoughts. AT ALLLL???
<dtchen> echotone: did you try disabling the splash?
<echotone> i am not a very advanced user. so no. i am in puppy linux right now.
<echotone> i was told to mount my hdd and look for something but then the user logged off
<echotone> how would i go about disabling my splash? I cant get to a command line or anything with 9.10.
<echotone> could i do it from within puppy with my hdd mounted?
<dtchen> you should ask in #ubuntu for help with adding noplash to your grub.cfg
<dtchen> nosplash, sorry
<echotone> nobody helps me there. i am in that chat as well.
<dtchen> (or booting with nosplash)
<echotone> well, thank you anyways. My quest contiues......
<mar-kolya> Hi to all
<mar-kolya> I have a problem which I think is a bug and I do not know which package to report it against
<mar-kolya> When my laptop is turned on from standby or hibernation the muted sound gets unmuted
<mar-kolya> could you please tell me against which package shall I report this?
<micahg> dtchen: ^^
<dtchen> mar-kolya: it's already fixed in Lucid
<dtchen> (LP: #404986, #483900)
<dtchen> mar-kolya: the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA has that fix, too
<mar-kolya> thanks!
<MidnightBomber>  I have ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 with all updates. It does not allow me to install any new software packages. it says "This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time." WTF
<micahg> MidnightBomber: try #ubuntu for support
<MidnightBomber> thanks
<bash39> hi
<bash39> I have a question about Empathy
<etali> bash39: Hi, if you have a support question, you might get a faster response in #ubuntu - this channel is aimed at people who are working on bugs, rather than support...
<bash39> actually it could be a bug.
<etali> If you think it's a bug, you can learn more about reporting bugs here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBug
<bash39> when I quit empathy the status icon doesnt go back to its normal state, it only gets greyed out.  it used to work fine in 9.04 with pidgim
<bash39> i'm using 9.10 now
<etali> I'm on my Windows computer at the moment so can't test that, but that does sound odd... if you report it following the steps in the link I just posted then it will get looked at by the right people.
<bash39> I'll check that now. thanx
<bash39> it says "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<bash39> seems like the page is new
<etali> Oops, my mistake, stick an s on the end - ReportingBugs
<etali> sorry
<bash39> np
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<hggdh> morning
<BUGabundo> ola hggdh
<hggdh> bug 233990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 233990 in thunderbird "Thunderbird's mdn (receipt) message may contain 822bis-violating bare lf which is rejected by Qmail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233990
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<bcurtiswx> hey all, i can't reproduce bug #496106 on my VM.  It's an apport bug so the required information is there.  What would be the next logical step for this bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496106 in empathy "[lucid] opening a chat window requires a triple-click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496106
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: we would still need someone to confirm it
<hggdh> you could add a comment stating you could not reproduce, and setting it to incomplete
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ok, so it is ok to set to incomplete for not being able to confirm it?
<hggdh> hum. Perhaps it depend on one specific provider?
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i don't see how a telepathy-spec would effect the empathy software.. different code bases
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: yes. As I say above, it may be related to a provider (Jabber, MSN, whatever)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: I do not see how either, but this does not mean we are correct ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ok, so incomplete, wait for confirmation then push upstream?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: yes. I would still ask for the provider
<nperry> Afternoon guys
<nperry> Just spent the last hour going through these, could somone mark them as triaged please
<nperry> 486849 486766 486538 486538 486470 456359 446364 340339 339203 337958 337878 336474 335467 335069 334929 334912 492161 490384 489992 487843 487841 486914 486903 486893 486890 486885 486871
<nperry> Im just going through debian tracker now
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: yes, thx I have done that.
<matti> What one can do to be more efficient in helping with bugs?
<etali> matti: Have you installed the Firefox / Greasemonkey package for Launchpad?  That's pretty useful when triaging.
<matti> I don't.
<matti> Where I can get it?
<etali> Been a while since I installed them - I think this is the right link...
<etali> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts
<matti> OK, what next? ;]
<etali> Have you read the wiki links about Triaging?
<matti> Not yet.
<etali> I think they've just changed the process for joining the teams, getting a mentor.
<etali> Ah, it's worth reading those.  I'm not sure what the process for getting a mentor is now, but when I signed up I had to answer a few questions about time zones, areas of interest, etc.
<matti> I am trying to get a mentor for about a year.
<matti> With no luck ;]
<etali> Wow, that's unfortunate.  It might be worth trying again - they've changed how the teams / mentors work now, so you should get a quicker response
<nperry> etali: Last couple of days ive manager to get 3 bugs triaged, ive heard the magic number is five?
<matti> etali: I don't know who to contact right now ;]
<etali> nperry: I'm not sure on that - someone like hggdh or weathergod might be able to help?
<etali> matti: lurk in here a while if you can, I'm sure someone with more experience will be along soon to point you in the right direction.
<hggdh> matti: you should start by reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<matti> :)
<hggdh> and, as etali points out, being here (and asking questions)
<hggdh> as you are pretty much doing, right now ;-)
<hggdh> nperry: you are probably referring to the 5-a-day programme
<matti> ;]
<nperry> Would oo crashes be sent to /var/crashes
<nperry> sorry /var/crash
<hggdh> nperry: they should, if apport is enabled
<hggdh> bug 486849
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486849 in getdeb.net "Create package:DAV Explorer" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486849
<hggdh> re, nperry, what do you want us to do with bug 486849?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486849 in getdeb.net "Create package:DAV Explorer" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486849
<hggdh> bug 486766
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486766 in getdeb.net "Create package:Pooka" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486766
<hggdh> bug 486538
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486538 in getdeb.net "Create package: Bean Sheet" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486538
<hggdh> nperry, these packages are not Ubuntu packages...
<hggdh> meaning *official* packages
<matti> I wonder....
<matti> How does one become a Ubuntu Member?
<hggdh> matti: by having a track record of Ubuntu activities, and then submitting a request, being drilled, and accepted (or rejected ;-)
<etali> matti - you need to be active in the community for a while, and document what you're doing.
<etali> also get testimonials from people who are already respected in the community.
<hggdh> these activities may be pretty much anything, ranging from code writing to social
<matti> Oh I see.
<matti> ;]
<matti> What about if one wants to become a Developer?
<etali> This is a good post including some thoughts from someone who just went through the process:
<etali> http://amber.redvoodoo.org/2009/12/alan-bell-on-becoming-ubuntu-member.html
<etali> If you're interested in packaging or patching, the process is a little different for MOTU people - check out #ubuntu-motu and read the links in the topic there to get an idea
<hggdh> pretty much the same thing, but more strict. You *must* prove you are good on what you do, and have an extensive track record of code contributions
<matti> That might be hard... because of my day-job commitments.
<matti> But!
<matti> ;]
<hggdh> it was hard for me also, but I got there
<matti> Nothing in life is easy.
<matti> hggdh: ;]
<etali> You can contribute without having the title.  I'd like to apply for membership / MOTU eventually, but as you say, real life gets in the way.
<etali> Still, doing what you can when you can must go somewhere towards proving commitment in the long term.
<nperry> hggdh: Needs packages, marked as trigaged, they dont exist in debian either
<nperry> *packageing
<hggdh> nperry: these are not for Ubuntu, they are for GetDeb...
<nperry> The OR added ubuntu on there tho
<hggdh> well, getdeb is a project to provide packages (either more up-to-date, or not in Ubuntu/Debian)
<matti> Thanks folks!
<matti> ;]
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I still disagree in some points with joaopinto :p
<BUGabundo> if they can make it to getdeb, they can make it to oficial repos :)
<nperry> hggdh: So we wont add them into our repo's as getdeb already has them?
<Hellow> Injecting myself into the conversation: That would eliminate the primary purpose of getdeb :P.
<hggdh> they, eventually, can get into Ubuntu
<hggdh> Hellow: +1
<BUGabundo> Hellow: true
<BUGabundo> but it only happens because its fails to get them on time into archives or looked at
<hggdh> but, back to the where the discussion started: nperry, yes, an ITP to Debian always help (then we only need to sync)
<hggdh> ITP == Intent To Package
<nperry> No ITP at debian for any
<yofel> nperry: as long as they're tagged as needs-packaging I would just leave them alone
<yofel> they should get auto-whishlisted
<hggdh> hum. The option, then is pretty much open a bug on Debian *asking* for this to be packaged -- and wait for a DD to get to it
<nperry> Ok, I was just following the KB on passed to maintainers
<yofel> hm, just thinking: would it make sense to open debian bug reports for ubuntu packaging requests?
<hggdh> the best person to talk about getdeb, and interrelatioships, is joaopinto
<yofel> and link them together
<hggdh> yofel: it does
<hggdh> we are based on Debian
<yofel> ok, will do that in the future then
<hggdh> anything that is not in Debian adds to the delta (meaning more work)
<yofel> true
<hggdh> this can even go farther, and a Debian bug could be opened with a package proposal
<hggdh> I am actually curious on what joaopinto has to say about it, tried to ping him on -pt, but no answer
<joaopinto> back
<joaopinto> let me read the log
<BUGabundo> wb joaopinto
<joaopinto> oh the conversation is over :P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<yofel> joaopinto: well, we're still here ;)
<joaopinto> hggdh, what was the question ?
<joaopinto> yofel, :)
<hggdh> joaopinto: how does getdeb and Debian and Ubuntu interact (or should interact)?
<hggdh> and boa tarde/noite ;-)
<BUGabundo> should , doesn't
 * BUGabundo runa
<joaopinto> officialy they don't interact
<joaopinto> but yes, preferably people should use Debian ITPs, but there is still some people which prefer direct uploads to Ubuntu using REVU
<joaopinto> as for GetDeb, it's a different policy, there is no much space for interaction
<joaopinto> brb, baby
<BUGabundo> he really means his baby girl :)
<hggdh> heh. Figured so
<joaopinto> :P
<joaopinto> back (for a few minutes)
<yofel> joaopinto: what's your opinion on opening debian RFPs for ubuntu packaging bugs?
<joaopinto> anyway, getdeb members individually participate at Ubuntu an Debian packagning
<joaopinto> yofel, not good, they have different processes, and there are requesters which don't care about Debian inclusion
<yofel> ok
<joaopinto> I agree that ITPs should be recommended, but either the requester decides to use ITP, or REVU,
<joaopinto> ops, REVU as, someone else to work on the request and upload to revu
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> can i change the package of a bug report?
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: yes, you can
<hggdh> also, please add a comment on why you changed ut
<hggdh> s/ut/it/
<BUGabundo> can he really?
<BUGabundo> or can he just add one more?
<hggdh> you can, yes
<hggdh> and also add more. You just cannot take them out
<BUGabundo> ahh that's it
<PrototypeX29A> how can i?
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: give me the bug#, and we will do it together (I will tell you what to do, and you will do it)
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kerneloops/+bug/496292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496292 in kerneloops "Kerneloops and disconnecting wlan" [Undecided,New]
<PrototypeX29A> not the kerneloops package is affected, but the kernel
<hggdh> yes indeed ;-)
<PrototypeX29A> didnt notice there is a program called kerneloops
<hggdh> on the left of the 'kerneloops' you will see a down arrow. Click on it
<PrototypeX29A> just thought kerneloops was a proxy for this kind of reports
<PrototypeX29A> oh, this is a menu
<PrototypeX29A> hard to find :)
<hggdh> no, it is a package by itself (the one that will ask you to open a bug against the kernel)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> in this case, the package is 'linux'
<PrototypeX29A> there are two linux packages, one for the kernel within ubuntu and one "extern" bug tracker for the real kernel project
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: you want the Ubuntu one
<PrototypeX29A> true
<PrototypeX29A> but if i write linux it is the other one, isnt it?
<hggdh> yes
<PrototypeX29A> how do i say i want to change it to ubuntu/+source/linux
<hggdh> (just did it, sorry). Just typing in 'linux' will select the Ubuntu package
<hggdh> now
<hggdh> there is more to be done here
<PrototypeX29A> like specifying my hardware?
<hggdh> you should run 'apport-collect 496292' in order to have all required data for kernel bugs
<hggdh> apport-collect will do it
<PrototypeX29A> it wants to know a lot :)
<hggdh> yes...
<hggdh> and it is much easier that to grab all of that by hand
<PrototypeX29A> and less secure, i guess :)
<hggdh> why?
<PrototypeX29A> because it sends automatically a lot of data over which i have no control
<PrototypeX29A> well alright, if i have this program installed i should be able to trust its author :)
<hggdh> you can always check what is done, by looking at the apport-collect code (and the pacakge hook code that actually collect the data)
<hggdh> but, generically, it is quite difficult to see a privacy issue on kernel oops
<PrototypeX29A> now anybody knows which notebook i am using :)
<hggdh> well, part of the game, I guess ;-)
<hggdh> in my case, the make, model, and details of my laptop have been published again and again and again...
<PrototypeX29A> well thanks for your help
<PrototypeX29A> now i will keep reloading the site until the problem is fixed
<hggdh> heh. Breath deeply, and wait ;-)
<bcurtiswx> what OS is used as the base for testing GNOME code for bugs?
<bcurtiswx> anything?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: theoretically, anything, but I would bet on Linux, any distro
<hggdh> mostly, I mean.
<bcurtiswx> well i'd hope linux.. lol.. but wasn't sure if it was Fedora or Ubuntu or whichever
<BUGabundo> what's the discussion topic?
<BUGabundo> I had to reconnect
<hggdh> which OS is the base for Gnome testing
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> there's such a thing?
<joaopinto> http://www.foresightlinux.org/foresight-gnome/
<BUGabundo> I know KDE prefers mandriva and opensuse
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: it can be *any* linux distro, depends on what the developers themselves are running
<joaopinto> "Foresight GNOME Edition features the GNOME desktop environment, created and maintained by The GNOME Project..."
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: good to know.. thx
<BUGabundo> let me tell one thing: none of the core kde devs I know, is runnign kubuntu
<joaopinto> oh wait, the last sentence is only related go gnome and not to the distro :P ?
<joaopinto> to
<hggdh> joaopinto: not sure...
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, I was looking into the wrong place for my problem, had to look on the modemmanager source, it doesn't use hal, it uses udev
<BUGabundo> eheh
<joaopinto> now i just need to figure where does it get the modem specific data from :\
<BUGabundo> I told you so
<BUGabundo> ask asac. its his mess
<joaopinto> hum, /usr/share/doc/modemmanager/README is out-dated
<joaopinto> it mentions HAL
<joaopinto> here it goes, a bug for documentation :P
<joaopinto> can someone else confirm bug 496319 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496319 in modemmanager "README mentions HAL which is no longer used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496319
<hggdh> joaopinto: done
<joaopinto> tks :)
<hggdh> bemvindo
<joaopinto> hum, this modem info thing must be somewhere on udev rules
<joaopinto> obrigado :)
<hggdh> most probabl, yes
<joaopinto> ah, found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing
<joaopinto> it doesn't tell where the modem capabilities are stored
<hggdh> joaopinto: of old this was in the kernel
<BUGabundo> <-_-> ?
<KingCreole_> Hi there! Does anybody know what's the matter with bugs.launchpad.net ? Wanted to file a bug, but I'm getting only timeouts
<hggdh> KingCreole_: works here
<hggdh> oh, not it does not, not completely. LP is going through maintenance
<hggdh> KingCreole_: ^
<KingCreole_> hggdh: ok, thanks - I will then try again tomorrow
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-13
<xaetak> Hi, can I report bugs here?
<rork> !bugs | xaetak
<ubot2> xaetak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * penguin42 is having problems reporting a bug under Natty; it's telling me that python, python-minimal and unity-asset-pool are obsolete packages and to upgrade before reporting, but apt-get install unity-asset-pool tells me it's the latest version - wth?
<TeTeT> is there a boilerplate for answering bugs filed for 9.04? Something that it is end of life now?
<hggdh> TeTeT: yes, it should be under the standard responses on the wiki, just a sec
<hggdh> TeTeT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Distro%20has%20reached%20EOL
<TeTeT> hggdh: thanks
<TeTeT> hggdh: btw I'll probably get permission to write a more evolved workload scheduler for UEC, which you might be able to use for long term testing as well
<TeTeT> hggdh: I run the http workload in the training UEC since weeks and it seems to work fine
<ElPasmo> Hi people, I'm pretty new at bugsquad and I'm beginning to try to understand the triage process. I can't understand why the bug 689722 is a bug itself and there is not enough with 601974 who describes the same problem.
<jdstrand> bug #689722
<hggdh> TeTeT: *extremely* cool, thank you!
<jdstrand> bug #601974
<jdstrand> guess no bot here
<ElPasmo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/689722
<ElPasmo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/601974
<jdstrand> ElPasmo: 601974 was to have the functionality. it is there via gsettings and marked 'Fix Released'. 689722 is a wishlist bug to expose that functionality via a GUI
<hggdh> jdstrand: just pinged -irc about the bot, thanks for the heads-up
<jdstrand> ElPasmo: while the two are very closely related, they are different and it is good practice to not keep adding to a closed bug but to file a new one instead.
<ElPasmo> oh, ok... I was confused. I thought the fix released was about this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/601974/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601974 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "option to show date in the panel (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ElPasmo> thanks for the explanation jdstrand :)
<jdstrand> ElPasmo: sure, np :)
<hggdh> bug 601974
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601974 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "option to show date in the panel (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601974
<hggdh> go figure...
<charlie-tca> bot started 3 minutes ago
<hggdh> ah, this is why...
<charlie-tca> Are we doing anything to help launchpad with the bugjam ? https://dev.launchpad.net/BugJam
<njin> hello to all,  bug 665250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665250 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "cangjie5 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665250
<hggdh> njin: if you do not say what gives on a bug, it will be a bit more complex to help ;-)
<njin> hggdh: :-(  I  can only suppose the root of this issue, but sincerly i don't know what is cangjie5, cangjie3 , sorry to all
<njin> I don't want to learn chinese  :.(
<micahcowan> what's this in reference to?
 * micahcowan doesn't know chinese, either, but he knows a number of characters (via Japanese), and might know just enough to understand a problem, depending on what it is.
<hggdh> micahcowan: this is bug 665250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665250 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "cangjie5 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665250
<njin> bug655250
 * micahcowan i.e., he couldn't translate, but he could fake being able to type Chinese or something if it's an input method bug, locale-specific issue, etc
<njin> bug 655250
<ubot2> njin: Bug 655250 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/655250 is private
<njin> bug 665250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665250 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (Ubuntu) "cangjie5 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665250
<micahcowan> Huh. I probably can't help either. Those cangjie codes don't mean anything to me. They don't seem to be related to pronunciation, maybe they indicate the form of the character/composition from radicals.
<micahcowan> I wonder if the coding system changed between versions, or something.
<micahcowan> Apparently, that's exactly what it is: indicates the form of the character. Pretty cool; you can type Chinese without actually knowing Chinese (just knowing what the characters look like) :)
<micahcowan> Those key combos do seem to produce those characters at the online input engine at http://www.cangjieinput.com/?lang=en
<micahcowan> Apparently there are multiple versions of the code, though, so it doesn't necessarily follow that the current version in Ubuntu ought to... maybe they changed something.
<hggdh> aye. But way beyond my meager knowledge of alternate typing :-(
<hggdh> jcastro: time for a quick Q&A?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> what's up?
<hggdh> jcastro: I just came accross https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-December/236770.html and I am unsure on how to fully answer
<jcastro> hggdh: he should file a bug on "ubuntu-community" in launchpad about this
<jcastro> then I can ask someone from the CC to look at it or something
<jcastro> but a bug report is the best place
<hggdh> jcastro: so I should open a bug and assign it to ...?
<hggdh> oh
<jcastro> if you just file it in "ubuntu-community" we watch that project
<hggdh> duh
<jcastro> and one of us will get it assigned
<hggdh> k. I will copy the email in the bug
 * jcastro nods
<hggdh> jcastro: thank you, sir
<jcastro> I don't really get what the guy is trying to say
<jcastro> unless he really means trying to enforce a CoC on everyone who uses ubuntu, which doesn't make sense and is impossible
<hggdh> yes, this is pretty much what I answered(but stating this was my PoV)
<hggdh> but I do not think I am able to give him an 'official' answer
<hggdh> anyway: bug 689893 is now opened ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689893 in ubuntu-community "Doubt about the CoC (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689893
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-14
<makdt> hi,
<makdt> how do i submit a report for what I think is a bug in Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<micahg> makdt: ubuntu-bug
<makdt> which is another channel?
<micahg> makdt: no, a utility
<makdt> ah ok thanks. I saw link at the top of the page. Will try that first
<gtriderxc> will anyone help a neewbie??:-)
<ElPasmo> hi, will the bugsquad meeting be now here?
<pedro_> i think so , it says 1700 UTC
<ElPasmo> great, thanks pedro_
<pedro_> hggdh, are you chairing the meeting? the wiki says so :-P
<c2tarun> anyone here?
<yofel> c2tarun: we're searching for hggdh
<c2tarun> ok :)
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> sorry, busy
<hggdh> so...
<hggdh> #startmeeting
<hggdh> hellooooo
<pedro_> hi there!
<gtriderxc> 8
<hggdh> where's the bot?
<ElPasmo> hi there :)
<c2tarun> busy too .. :P
<yofel> mistook the 1 in the date for a 2 and went on vacation too early
<hggdh> OK. The meeting is officially started (late, though, sorry). The bot does not seem to be here
<hggdh> first, on the actions from the previous meetings
<hggdh> er. This does not seem to be correct, but there I go:
<hggdh> 1. Bug Day to be created for regression-potential tags
<hggdh> did we not already discuss this?
<pedro_> i think we already did that, yes
<hggdh> heh. So the agenda is out-of-date... at least for the "previous meetings"
<hggdh> so let's jump over to Mentorship programme update
<pedro_> it was ran on 2010 10 21
 * charlie-tca waves
<hggdh> mentors -- please update on status
<hggdh> from my side: ojap is slowly going on
<hggdh> pedro_, vish, charlie-tca, yofel, & co: any updates on mentorship
<hggdh> ?
 * yofel isn't a mentor
<pedro_> as in now , i don't have any student
<charlie-tca> I am going to have the logo images broken down for us
 * hggdh considers yofel *should* be one ;-)
<charlie-tca> I have no mentees
<pedro_> yeah yofel, definitely ;-)
<charlie-tca> +1 for yofel to have at least oen
 * charlie-tca should hide now
<ElPasmo> oen?
<pedro_> heh
 * yofel hides and put's on an invisibility cape before anything more happens..
<pedro_> s/oen/one ? :-)
<ElPasmo> :P
<hggdh> dyslexia, please pardon me
<charlie-tca> See, I knew you would know what I meant
<hggdh> what I see: mentorship is still slow
 * charlie-tca trying to use three keyboards and two mice at once again
<hggdh> mentees propose themselves, but do not really devote time
<charlie-tca> Have we added people to group A yet?
<hggdh> we have two there, yes
<yofel> did the beginners team cooperation result in anything yet btw.?
<charlie-tca> Can't we add a few more to the team?
<hggdh> yes, we should
<hggdh> [ACTION] I will look at the pending list and add some more
<hggdh> next
<hggdh> nigelb to edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<pedro_> yofel, as far as i know there's no much input on that
<hggdh> nigelb: how has that gone?
<ElPasmo> In fact I have a question about mentees, Should I have done some contributions before asking for a mentor or anyone can ask without any previous contribution?
<nigelb> hggdh: I delayed it waiting for wiki update.  NOw that the update has hit, I'll get on it.
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: ask anytime you desire a mentor. Experience is not needed first
<hggdh> ElPasmo: anyone can ask, as long as the pre-requisites are fulfilled
<pedro_> ElPasmo, anyone can ask for it
<ElPasmo> thanks :)
<pedro_> heh
<mrand> charlie-tca: check into synergy for the multiple mouse and keyboards
<pedro_> why i didn't say : no! ?
<hggdh> [ACTION] nigelb to keep on with update of bug page headers
<charlie-tca> mrand: on different computers with three monitors?
<mrand> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> thanks
<hggdh> next: devildante to split HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<hggdh> devildante is MIA today. Anybody knows how this is progressing?
<pedro_> i know he was working on it, but don't know the real progress as in today
<pedro_> we can ask him on the ML though
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> [ACTION] check with devildante about the split on basic/advanced HowToTriage
<hggdh> and before I forget
<hggdh> [ACTION] find out what happened with the meetingcology bot
<pedro_> indeed
<hggdh> now
<hggdh> GNOME3 bug handling -- micahg
<hggdh> micahg: please take over
<hggdh> heh. micahg seems to be here only physically, mind elsewhere
<hggdh> so
<hggdh> Open Discussions.
<micahg> ok, sorry
<hggdh> micahg: please go on
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> micahg: I did the same just a few ago
<micahg> so, the desktop team would like a way to tag bugs for the GNOME3 transition, most of it won't happy until natty+1, but they would like to be able to track bugs against their GNOME3 staging PPA
<micahg> I wanted to propose a GNOME3 tag to be official at least for the next 2 cycles, how does everyone feel about that
<hggdh> only one tag?
<micahg> do we need more?
<pedro_> what for you'd need more?
<hggdh> IDK, I am not familiar with the desktop effort on Gnome3
<seb128> there is nothing specific there
<bdmurray> a gnome3 tag works for me
<seb128> rather than landing the usual GNOME updates to natty we use a ppa
<seb128> we might decide to move the ppa to natty if it's ready
<seb128> otherwise it will land in natty+1
<seb128> it's just that we are not confident yet that GNOME3 will be ready for natty
<hggdh> OK. So bugs on the Gnome3 PPA are valid Ubuntu bugs -- folks, please do not forget this
<seb128> well, they are valid but not targetting natty so far
<seb128> so the same settings might not apply
<seb128> they should not show on the r-t list
<seb128> or the rc bugs listing
<hggdh> seb128: the warning was mostly due to the fact that PPA-based bugs usually are not accepted
<hggdh> seb128: so no targeting/milestoning these bugs, correct?
<seb128> yeah, I'm still not sure we want to accept bugs about upstream issues
<seb128> we do want bugs about distribution integrations issues though
<seb128> or patches to updates
<yofel> seb128: can't you have your own project for that bugs like kubuntu-ppa does?
<seb128> seems suboptimal
<yofel> you'll need an apport hook anyway since they're ppa packages
<hggdh> there is that, yes
<seb128> not sure we want apport bugs
<yofel> and if you add a hook, then you can make to hook add the gnome3 tag
<yofel> s/to/the/
<hggdh> seb128: it sounds to me that you expect most of these bugs to be opened by developers or "official" testers, is this correct?
<hggdh> i.e. manually opening them
<Pici> w/22
<Pici> sorry.
<seb128> hggdh, well micahg raised the topic
<seb128> I didn't think about it yet
<seb128> but we don't want to be spammed with upstream bugs
<njin> hello to all, does we have a 2.6.37 kernel-pae ?
<seb128> we just want to know about integration issues
<hggdh> njin: please wait a bit, in the middle of a meeting
<micahg> hggdh: I would think mostly yes, but some things like gnome-shell will only be in the PPA unless GNOME3 lands, so we might get some users as well
<hggdh> OK. Would it be fair to say, then, that we are adding the gnome3 tag, and details on how to deal with the _triaging_ will be ironed out later?
<charlie-tca> If we at least get them tagged for gnome3, the ones that are not ours, someone who knows the package could delete, couldn't they?
<hggdh> sounds plausible, charlie-tca. But I worry about triagers doing the Wrong Thing
<seb128> hggdh, well we can start by adding the tag and see how it goes
<seb128> I'm wondering if we want the topic to reflect that as well
<seb128> ups
<seb128> topic -> title
<seb128> so those bugs are spotted easily from a bug list
<hggdh> micahg, seb128: how about adding the tag to the official list, and adding a note on the HowToTriage asking to leave these bugs alone right now?
<charlie-tca> If the tag is added to the tags page, it can explain what is happening with it
<seb128> hggdh, works for me
<micahg> wfm, too
<seb128> we can tweak later when required
<charlie-tca> and, of course, there will be hundreds of bugs we get questions about :-)
<seb128> or if required
<hggdh> seb128: a [GNOME3] in the title would make is immediately visible
<seb128> yes
<charlie-tca> I like that
<njin> yes
<hggdh> and, since right now they would have to be entered manually (no apport hook), this limits the number of probable OPs
<hggdh> these pretty much know what to do
<hggdh> How will update the tag list?
<hggdh> /How/who/
<bdmurray> I will
<hggdh> [ACTION] bdmurray to add 'gnome3' as an official (temporary) tag, with a comment to leave these bugs alone for now
<hggdh> anything else on GNOME3?
<micahg> thanks hggdh, bdmurray, seb128
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> Open Discussion
<hggdh> anyone would like to share/comment/ask anything related to triaging?
<hggdh> <dead silence ensues/>
<charlie-tca> o/
<hggdh> charlie-tca: please go ahead
<charlie-tca> Launchpad is having a 2010BugJam
<charlie-tca> They would like to close 6500 bugs
<hggdh> oooohhhh
<hggdh> OOOOHHHH
<hggdh> when?
<charlie-tca> https://dev.launchpad.net/BugJam
<charlie-tca> now
<charlie-tca> 13th-24th December 2010
<micahg> charlie-tca: I believe those are launchpad project bugs :)
<ElPasmo> Is tomorrow a class at #ubuntu-classroom about Basic Triaging at 17:00 UTC?
<charlie-tca> Does that mean we can't help?
<hggdh> but important to us also ;-)
<micahg> charlie-tca: no, it only means it's tangentially related ;)
<hggdh> ElPasmo: I think yes
 * micahg thought it was today
<charlie-tca> I thought the class was today?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: on the 15th
<micahg> well, calendar says tomorrow, but I thought it was today
<charlie-tca> Isn't that where devildante is today?
<micahg> Yeah, I think the wrong date was entered
<ElPasmo> oh no... I've missed it :(
<yofel> classroom is dead silent though
<hggdh> yes, nothing happening there
<hggdh> and, on the Fridge calendar, it is scheduled for tomorrow
<hggdh> so...
<hggdh> ElPasmo: it is indeed tomorrow, I guess ;-)
<ElPasmo> Well, and excuse my ignorance, but I  suppose that the mentoring processs you talked before is the motu mentoring process?
<ElPasmo> Thanks hggdh
<hggdh> ElPasmo: no, not at all
<hggdh> we deal with *triaging*, not with packaging/development
<hggdh> although a lot of us also do that
<ElPasmo> I see, Are they incompatible?
<hggdh> not incompatible, just two completely different things
<hggdh> MOTUs also do triaging
<hggdh> but not necessarily triagers do packaging/developing
<ElPasmo> Can you point me a link with the bugsquad mentoring?
<yofel> ElPasmo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<ElPasmo> thanks :)
<hggdh> any other questions?
<hggdh> given the silence...
<hggdh> #endmeeting
<hggdh> and yes, I know the bot is not there ;-)
<hggdh> uffff
<hggdh> sorry for the delay again, folks
<ElPasmo> You have finished just in time :P
<hggdh> well, I started it late also...
<charlie-tca> Thanks for chairing, hggdh
<charlie-tca> You done good!
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> I forgot!
<hggdh> Who will be the next chair... I will take it again
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I got caught by that in the qa meetings
<charlie-tca> chaired for two meetings in a row
<charlie-tca> hggdh: add it to the agenda this time?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: well, now you are asking for a LOT ;-)
<hggdh> I will do it, of course
<charlie-tca> heh, Just seemed like an idea ;-)
<ScottK> Someone who looks after standard bug replies might want to look at the "sync request process" thread that just started on ubuntu-devel-discuss.
<hggdh> ScottK: thank you for the heads up
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<hggdh> sigh. An over-entusiastic triager... we recommend sync/merge *not* to be touched by triagers...
<Aqua> Help, I think I submitted a bug in a wrong category, or how do you call it
<Aqua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/690334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690334 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Some special keys Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000 don't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Aqua> how do I transfer it to the general ubuntu bug queue?
<Aqua> or just tell me what the fuck I have to do
<charlie-tca> Aqua: it is already in the general queue.
<charlie-tca> Please watch your language in this channel and keep it family friendly
<Aqua> yes, but it is not supposed to be in release notes for Ubuntu I think
<Aqua> lol
<charlie-tca> fixed
<Aqua> charlie-tca :  you put the status on invalid, that's all it takes?
<Aqua> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<njin> Problem in download page, iot refere to click the button to download the latest version, but iut will download 10.04.1 bug 690229, at wich assign ? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690229 in ubuntu "wrong wubi on Ubuntu download page (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690229
<yofel> njin: close the ubuntu taks and open a task for the 'ubuntu-website' project
<yofel> *task
<njin> yofel:thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-15
<psusi> what package is responsible for playing the login sound?
<fmaker> Think I found a bug in a library header file. How do I file it? The gui tool like targeted towards apps and tried "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsoci-core-gcc-dev/+filebug?no-redirect", but nothing there...
<hggdh> fmaker: please use ubuntu-bug for it (command-line client)
<fmaker> hggdh: ubuntu-bug launches a gtk gui
<hggdh> if you pass no other option, yes
<hggdh> fmaker: use 'ubuntu-bug -f --package=<whatever package has the header file>', ubuntu-bug --help for details
<fmaker> hggdh: ah, thanks
<hggdh> fmaker: welcome
<mmcthrow> Hello.  I have a question related to enabling core dumps on Ubuntu.
<mmcthrow> I already set the limits in /etc/security/limits.conf
<mmcthrow> I also have apport up and running, too.
<mmcthrow> However, when I run a program that does a segfault and dumps core, I cannot find the core dump anywhere.
<micahg> mmcthrow: there should be a .crash file in /var/crash
<mmcthrow> micahg: /var/crash is empty, unfortunately.
<micahg> mmcthrow: which program?
<mmcthrow> I'm actually debugging a program that I'm writing.
<mmcthrow> I asked the question on #ubuntu, but I was referred here.
<micahg> mmcthrow: apport is only for packages in the archive
<mmcthrow> I see.
<micahg> you should try #ubuntu-app-devel for help writing/debugging
<mmcthrow> Thank you.
<bullgard> I have an error in NetworkManager Applet. I found the (almost) same bug in https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=644990.  Should I report my bug to Launchpad or immediately to https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=644990?
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 644990 in NetworkManager "On Notebook: Resume problems with NetworkManager an NM-Applet" [Medium,Closed: duplicate]
<charlie-tca> Is the bug in Ubuntu or redhat?
<bullgard> charlie-tca: The bug is in Lucid.
<charlie-tca> Then you should report it launchpad so we get it fixed for Ubuntu. Add the redhat bug in a comment
<bullgard> charlie-tca: Thank you for your information and help.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bullgard> '~$ ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome' obtains: "Network problem. Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet conection. HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway." But '~$ ping www.belug.de; 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 50007 ms." How to proceed?
<bullgard> '~$ ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome' obtains: "Network problem. Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet conection. HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway." But '~$ ping www.belug.de; 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5007 ms." How to proceed?
<cpatrick08> my about ubuntu says 11.04 in 10.10 i installed it in a dualboot yesterday with the disk i got from shipit here is my about ubuntu http://tinypic.com/r/o6znup/7
<cpatrick08> here is my software sources.list http://tinypic.com/r/30rqqfm/7
<charlie-tca> cpatrick08: how about trying pastebin for that. I don't get any text on your paste
<charlie-tca> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<charlie-tca> bullgard: maybe try again in a bit.
<cpatrick08> my about ubuntu http://imagebin.org/128014
<cpatrick08> and here is my sources.list http://imagebin.org/128015
<bullgard> charlie-tca: My 2nd try was unsuccessful too.
<charlie-tca> bullgard: if it is a bad gateway, it might take some time to clear up
<charlie-tca> cpatrick08: I suggest filing a bug against the documentation for 10.10
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-docs
<charlie-tca> and include the imagebin pastes
<charlie-tca> bullgard: you can try filing using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs/#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> but will need to add the attachments manually then
<cpatrick08> ok thanks
<zeroseven0183> Can someone confirm this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/690654 Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690654 in yelp (Ubuntu) "About Ubuntu Window Shows Different Version (11.04) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gamerpro2000> Hey guys, I have a bug report that I filed over a month ago and I haven't saw any updates from a dev.  Anyone know why?
<gamerpro2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/674112
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674112 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "XOrg Segmentation Fault with XServer when running MultiSeatX (affects: 1) (heat: 99)" [Undecided,New]
<gamerpro2000> Awesome.  I'm glad this channel is so active and I'm not talking to the air.
<charlie-tca> gamerpro2000: or no one knows what to tell you except that the devs are not sitting around waiting for bugs so they have work to do,.
<gamerpro2000> charlie-tca: I understand, and I apologize for the sarcasm, but even a "nothing has been done with it yet" response to me is better than silence.  Thanks for responding
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<zeroseven0183> gamerpro2000: you can post this bug report in Twitter, or in Identi.ca if that would help. :-)
<gamerpro2000> Its just really frustrating dealing with a bug for over a month :( .  I feel like I don't have much hair left.
<zeroseven0183> Patience... my dear friend.
<charlie-tca> We can always use more help getting the bugs triaged
<zeroseven0183> Yeah
<gamerpro2000> Well, I've sorta triaged it, as you can see from my last comment on the bug
<gamerpro2000> but, unfortunately, sometimes when users log out, the segmentation fault happens as well, and with a multiseatx environment, when one screen dies, you have to reboot the whole machine and log out the other three users to get the one screen back.
<zeroseven0183> How about other bugs? You might see something related that would be helpful in solving that problem
<vish> gamerpro2000: there is also #ubuntu-x , a better place for X server bugs.. however, their workload is very very high and response time there can be considerably longer ;)
<vish> ooh! that should be a factoid!
<gamerpro2000> vish: Yeah, but the interesting thing is that the seg fault didn't happen until I switched from fglrx to radeon
<gamerpro2000> I would switch back, but fglrx had a LOT more problems than this one.
<gamerpro2000> So, its like picking the less buggy of the two
<vish> haha! isnt that the way always.. :D
<gamerpro2000> vish: Pretty much ;)
<hggdh> pedro_: I am trying ubuntu-bug now...
<gamerpro2000> This is the last bug I have left.  If I can get this seg fault thing to go away, these machines will be working flawlessly.
<vish> pedro_ , hggdh: there are 20 pending students in the old mentor team.. what shall we do with those applications?
<vish> pedro_,  hggdh hi, btw.. :)
<pedro_> hggdh, i finally managed to file the bug but it took like ~25 minutes
<pedro_> hggdh, i was stuck on the lp page
<pedro_> hello vish, how are you?
<vish> pedro_: doing good, thanks.. :)
<pedro_> vish, 20? wow, looking at the queue now
<vish> pedro_: yea, and the alpha mentor team has only 4 mentors.. so either we change the ratio and add more mentors.. or the workload just gets higher for existing ones....
<pedro_> vish, let's add some to the team A, but let me review the queue first to see if they fit the requirements
<vish> cool, thanks..
<vish> we can rename the team to mentoring *School* … :D
<devildante> vish: bug school is better :p
<vish> lol!
<pedro_> i like that ;-)
<pedro_> vish, done, declined 4
<hggdh> pedro_: yeah, I am stuck on the LP page also
<pedro_> vish, so room A of our school has only 2 students, shall we add some 5 of the more recent folks that applied for mentorship?
<vish> sure..
<pedro_> or let's say 2 per mentor, so 6
<pedro_> i can take a couple of students as well, since i don't have any at the moment
<pedro_> and perhaps devildante can help us too ? ;-)
<pedro_> devildante, are you mentoring someone?
<vish> pedro_: why dont you join that team as well? than taking students personally?
<vish> and devildante …
<pedro_> that sounds fine too
<devildante> pedro_: yeah, but we're both busy at the moment, so no active mentoring atm
<vish> devildante: so you've heard about this new team right? where it is not one on one?
<devildante> vish: yeah, from what I understood, it's groups constitued of mentors and studends, right?
<devildante> students*
<vish> devildante: yea.. so the students just ask the mentor team the questions..
<vish> instead of the single mentor.
<devildante> sounds like neat :)
<pedro_> do we have an stock response for when adding folks to the room A ?
<bullgard> charlie-tca: I succeeded in the mean time by simply repeating. Bug #690667
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690667 in fedora (and 1 other project) "[Lucid] NetworkManagerApplet 0.8 after restart forgets that »Enable Networking« had been asserted. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690667
<vish> pedro_: so this was the one, i used » https://lists.launchpad.net/bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha/msg00002.html
<vish> pedro_: its a modification of hggdh's initial mail to ojap
<pedro_> vish, ok i'll add to the stock responses so it'd be easier to find
<vish> yea, cool..
<vish> devildante: so, your students are now inactive, right? shall we move them to this team?
<vish> devildante: along with you ofcourse ;)
<devildante> vish: only one student
<pedro_> if they're inactive, why move them?
<devildante> vish: but yeah
<pedro_> i'd prefer to have active members
<vish> pedro_: hmm.. yea.. that sounds fine too.. we'll add devildante alone now, but what about his student?
 * vish adds pedro_ first.. ;)
 * pedro_ runs
 * devildante catches pedro_
<charlie-tca> vish: holiday present - I can go active again
<pedro_> ok , i'm subscribed to the list
<vish> \o/
<pedro_> i'll be adding some new students and sending welcome emails to it
<vish> pedro_: are you able to add to the team? looks like in a restricted team you cant …
<vish> sense is the owner, and he needs to make your account admin, i cant right now..
<pedro_> aaah right i need to be an admin
<pedro_> well, at least i can collect the data from the new students for future addition
<vish> pedro_: and we have charlie-tca too! :)  so just give me the lp links of the people you've shortlisted and i can add them now..
<devildante> vish: and you just added me, thanks :)
<vish> devildante: np.. for helping.. :)
<vish> err!
<vish> that was actually "np.. *Thanks* for helping.."
<vish> multitasking fail!
<devildante> lol
<devildante> :)
<pedro_> vish, ah the list is at https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship/+members
<pedro_> vish, just sort by "applied for membership"
<pedro_> i think we can add until Michael Gilchrist
<vish> neat!
<devildante> pedro_: isn't edge.launchpad deprecated, btw?
<pedro_> is it?
<devildante> I think so
<devildante> lemme find a blog post
<Pici> Yes. It is.
<devildante> pedro_: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated
<vish> whaaa!
<vish> i was still using edge today morning..
<charlie-tca> edge complained to me a while ago about it being moved
<devildante> for me, it didn't even complain, it just redirects me to launchpad.net
<devildante> ...or not, it doesn't :p
<devildante> weird
<vish> yea, it doesnt redirect for me either..
<cdbs> not for me as well
<cdbs> since I don't think that redirect is in place yet
<hggdh> gah
<hggdh> cannot run Unity anymore, and got mesself some kernel OOPSes
<vish> pedro_: hmm, should we have 14 or 10 mentees?
<vish> there are 7 mentors..
 * vish tickles hggdh ;)
<hggdh> vish: let's add the 14
<hggdh> and see what happens
<vish> hggdh: oh! thanks.. will do..  but the tickle was more about the Kernel OOPSes.. ;)
<hggdh> vish: oh. Yeah, the joys of living in the bleeding edge ;-)
<vish> :)
<pedro_> vish, yeah let's say 2 for each mentor we add
<vish> School starts TODAY!! :p
<devildante> vish: but I don't want to go to school :(
<pedro_> Rock and Roll High School?
<devildante> lol
<vish> devildante: here, *you* give the assignments. ;)
<devildante> vish: great! students will have some math and physics, I guess: p
<devildante> :p
<charlie-tca> hm, I thought the object of having the team was to have more mentees able to be assigned
<hggdh> charlie-tca: yes. But I, at least, did not act timely
 * charlie-tca resembles that too
<ElPasmo> Hi all, School starts today? :P Yesterday I applied for a mentor, does it means I will begin right now? :PPP
<vish> ElPasmo: you might have applied late for this semester, admissions comity will wait n decide .. ;p
<ElPasmo> ohhhhhhh :D
<devildante> got my first timeout on lp in months! it's progressing :p
<charlie-tca> How lucky can you get? :-)
<JFo> I get them daily
<JFo> so I am apparently not lucky
<JFo> that and I abuse LP quite a bit :-D
<devildante> lol
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I get them daily too
<davmor2> JFo: how many times do we need to tell you LP hates you!
<charlie-tca> apparently devildante doesn't abuse it enough? ;-)
<JFo> you don't I know :)
<JFo> davmor2, I have a tattoo that says it :-P
<devildante> charlie-tca: not much, I'm afraid
<devildante> charlie-tca:
<charlie-tca> I got one system is taking minutes to get the page, the other just gives me a fault
<devildante> oops, just forget that :p
<davmor2> JFo: underneath does it say "Hate it back, works for me"?
<JFo> indeed :)
<JFo> charlie-tca, I find that it also depends on who I am logged in as
<JFo> since I have the kernel-janitor also
<charlie-tca> mine don't care who I am
<charlie-tca> Oh, I only use one login, I guess :-)
<JFo> heh
 * davmor2 only uses one login, except when the voices tell me to use another.........
 * charlie-tca quit listening to the voices. They were wrong ...
 * devildante asks who are these voices anyway
<davmor2> devildante: get you coat and go now if you don't hear them, save yourself ;)
 * devildante runs to... bug school :p
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I don't know who they are, I gave up on them now
<pedro_> vish,  thanks for adding the students to the team, btw did you sent them any email with info about it?
<c2tarun> pedro_ : if you are talking about the Alpha team then yes he did send mails
<pedro_> c2tarun, that's exactly what i'm talking about, thank you :-=
<pedro_> :-)
<pedro_> thanks vish!
<c2tarun> :)
<pedro_> QA Meeting at #ubuntu-quality in ~3 minutes
<devildante> pedro_: how am I supposed to attend a meeting and run a classroom at the same time? :p
<pedro_> we can try to clone you
<vish> pedro_: yea, it was in the decline mail for the mentor team.. i mentioned that they were declined and added to this new team and it had the same info..
<pedro_> nice :-)
<devildante> pedro_: heh :p
<pedro_> wouldn't be great to have two devildante ? :-)
<vish> there is also evildante
<devildante> pedro_: I'd rather have three pedro_, please ;)
<devildante> lol
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> devildante, my mother disagree though :-P
<devildante> pedro_: three children are better than one ;)
<rusivi> Regarding bug 152858 it seems (but IDK) that this should also have a bug in Debian tracker now that OP has moved to that and confirmed it there too?!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 152858 in liblivemedia (Ubuntu) "-4 flag gives an Apple QuickTime file (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152858
<micahg> rusivi: well, there's a new version in experimental and natty
<rusivi> micahg: I just noted in Debian Experimental & Ubuntu Natty that both have the newer version. What do you think is the next step?
<micahg> rusivi: someone should test those versions, or check the upstream changelog for that version if there is one
<rusivi> micahg: First thing I thought of is use Maverick, compile the newest liblivemedia from source, then try to reproduce
<micahg> rusivi: if you want to do that, that's fine, but we don't recommend such things generally
<rusivi> micahg: I would like to do that b/c that is within my skill level. If you have a better alternative I am all eyes :D
<micahg> rusivi: you could backport the package to maverick and try it I guess, build-depends are minimal
<rusivi> micahg: Do you have a link for proper backport procedure?
<micahg> rusivi: I was suggesting a local backport w/pbuilder, not an official one
<rusivi> micahg: Yeah that's over my head, idk what is local backport w/ pbuilder, what is that?
<micahg> rusivi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<rusivi> :D
<carlos2> hello?
<hggdh> carlos2: no need to say hello, just ask your question
<carlos2> i have an error with ubuntu unity
<carlos2> says driver not found, must run in desktop mode
<micahg> carlos2: what video driver do you have?
<micahg> and which release of Ubuntu?
<carlos2> 10.10
<carlos2> driver that's included
<carlos2> it's on a dell mini10
<micahg> carlos2: I'd suggest checking in #ubuntu since this seems like a support question
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-16
<Scunizi> There is a good GPLv3 Sip softphone for the one off sip connection or enterprise SiP servers called SFLphone (http://www.sflphone.org/)  .. there is a PPA on launchpad for the gnome client but nothing for kde.  What's the best way to get recognition of this project and possible help packaging it?  (unfortunately I don't code at all)
<micahg> Scunizi: you can file a needs-packaging bug
<micahg> Scunizi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Scunizi> micahg: Ah.. thank you.. I have not been able to find that link.
<hggdh> oh boy, the update to sudo on natty killed my autorisation to use sudo :-(
<hggdh> there I go on a recovery boot
<micahg> hggdh: yep, a fix was just uploaded
<hggdh> not even gksudo (dbus seems dead on my session...
<hggdh> micahg: thanks, will go into recovery, and get it there
<micahg> hggdh: do you need the bug #?
<hggdh> would be good, yes
<micahg> bug 690873
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690873 in sudo (Ubuntu) "latest natty sudo upgrade prompts for conffile update and potentially removes %admin from /etc/sudoers (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690873
<adgautam> Hello,
<adgautam> I recently joined bug team and I was looking at Bug #690920 and it seems like a wishlist for Banshee
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690920 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Banshee 2.0 toolbar mockups (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690920
<micahg> adgautam: yep
<adgautam> can i ask question on how to Triage here?
<micahg> adgautam: I marked it as such, thanks
<micahg> adgautam: yes
 * micahg has to go though, so someone else will have to answer
<adgautam> i suggested a bug that can be marked a wishlist and I noticed that member that marked it as Triaged. Can I also do the same change the status to Triaged and then suggest that in here
<adgautam> Bug #690933 can this be marked as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690933 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Secondary Monitor Remains Asleep After Resume (Suspend) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690933
<adgautam> Bug #368268 can be marked as triaged there is already one upstream with fix released
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 368268 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "usb mouse not working after resume from Suspend to RAM (affects: 4) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368268
<ElPasmo> Hi people, I'm trying to help today to the ubuntu bug day but I  don't understand what's the meaning of the 5-a-day-ing section here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101216
<ElPasmo> I have two other questions about the bug day, I've seen so far two bugs that were new at the list and now other people has set their status to Incomplete. So their status is outdated at the list of the hug day. What happens then?
<ElPasmo> examples bug 689407 and bug 689111
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689407 in software-center (Ubuntu) "broken breadcrumb navigation when using apt links (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689407
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689111 in software-center (Ubuntu) "cant download any apps from ubuntu (unrtusted packages) displayed on any attempt (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689111
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: Hi! Thanks for your interest in helping with s-c bugs: -
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: the 5-a-day section is optional, so can safely be ignored
<ElPasmo> s-c bugs?
<ElPasmo> software center ok :D
<ElPasmo> thanks
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: as for the bugs you mentioned above, they have been handled recently, so feel free to mark them as done on the wiki
<ElPasmo> but how kiwinote ? I put the row light green and leave the participant field blank or should I enter the launchpad-id of whoever has confirmed them?
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: either of those will be fine - the wiki page is used for the bug day, but in our every day bug work for software-center we just use the bug list in launchpad over at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center -  so feel free to update the wiki page if you want, but we'll only be using that page for today and after that it will not really be looked at
<ElPasmo> ok kiwinote thanks a lot
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: no problem, feel free to ask if you have any more questions!
<ElPasmo> Yes I have a lot, let me try to solve them by myself and if I can't I'll ask them. Thanks for your patience
<ElPasmo> How can I make a report for an existing bug in a computer without internet? (I can  move the report to another machine in a USB pendrive and post it in the launchpad bug on another computer)
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: that would depend slightly on what sort of a bug it is: - if it is a non-crashing bug, then generally a detailed description of the steps you are taking, what software-center is doing, and what you expect it to do along with the version number of software-center and the release of Ubuntu itself should suffice, if it is a crash report, then we also need any output obtained by running 'software-center' in a terminal window (app
<kiwinote> lications > accessories) - you can then file the bug via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+filebug
<ElPasmo> I've triaged my first bug (well, only confirmed and asigned a regression-release label) can anyone check if I did it right? bug 688857
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688857 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Shortcut for searchbar in the Software Center (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688857
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: looks good - it's good to know that one person can both confirm and deny the same issue on different installations
<ElPasmo> thanks kiwinote
<ElPasmo> kiwinote my doubt about the bug 688857 is if it's a regression-release or another type of regression (maybe a regression-package?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688857 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Shortcut for searchbar in the Software Center (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688857
<kiwinote> ElPasmo: yeah - you don't need to worry about that too much as for the software-center project we don't really make that much use of tags - the 'regression-release' tag would seem alright though
<ElPasmo> ok, thanks kiwinote
<ElPasmo> Hi, I've confirmed bug 689523 and it seems to have all the information required except Importance. Can anyone help me deciding its importance and setting its status to Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689523 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Uninstalling Evolution through USC does not remove evolution-common (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689523
<pedro_> ElPasmo, that's a duplicate of bug 553733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553733 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Removing evolution should remove evolution-common (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553733
<pedro_> ElPasmo, may you please mark it as duplicate of that bug? thanks
<ElPasmo> ofc pedro_, sorry for haven't seen it before
<ElPasmo> pedro_ why that bug has not been Triaged yet? Is something missing?
<pedro_> ElPasmo, nothing missed, i change it to triaged for you now
<pedro_> ElPasmo, thanks for helping :-)
<ElPasmo> pedro_, thanks to you :)
<ElPasmo> I'm thinking to mark the bug 689523 as invalid and redirecting to Ubuntu Brainstorm but it's my first day triaging  and I'm not confident enough. Can anyone confirm that's the right thing to do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689523 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Uninstalling Evolution through USC does not remove evolution-common (dup-of: 553733)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689523
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553733 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Removing evolution should remove evolution-common (affects: 9) (dups: 3) (heat: 48)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553733
<ElPasmo> I'm sorry is the bug 685498
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685498 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[feature-request] Website/webpage for suggesting additions to the software-center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685498
<pedro_> ElPasmo, looks like kamusin didn't changed it to incomplete
<pedro_> ElPasmo, you can change it to incomplete for now and wait for the feedback from the reporter, then decide if it goes to brainstorm or not
<ElPasmo> I think I'll let kamusin handle it, thanks pedro_  :)
<pedro_> talking about the devil!
<pedro_> kamusin, hello
<pedro_> kamusin, looks like you didn't change the status to incomplete on bug 685498
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685498 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[feature-request] Website/webpage for suggesting additions to the software-center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685498
<pedro_> ElPasmo was asking about that
<ElPasmo> hi kamusin  :)
<kamusin> hey morning folks
<ElPasmo> Yeah, and shouldn't that bug have been redirected to brainstorm? It seems no so trivial for being in the wishlist... I'm new and I'm still confused with the frontier between wishlist and brainstorm :)
<kamusin> ElPasmo, I didn't mark as incomplete because I was not totally clear about his requirement...so I am waiting for his feedback (anyway, could mark as incomplete in strictness)
 * kamusin could/could be
<ElPasmo> ok thanks kamusin :)
<kamusin> you are welcome :)
<ElPasmo> I think bug 687684 is a duplicate of 433851. Can anyone confirm it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687684 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Authentication dialog does not receive focus when clicking the install button (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687684
<ElPasmo> bug 433851
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433851 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Authentication dialog doesn't get focus (affects: 11) (dups: 5) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433851
<JoeMaverickSett> should i tell/comment the reporter to use the newer version of a software package if it exists and his version is the older one?
<c2tarun> bug 691069 : can anyone please help me in verifying this bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691069 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "copyright-without-copyright-notice (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691069
<c2tarun> bug 691071
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691071 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "package oss4-dkms 4.2-build2002-2 failed to install/upgrade: oss4 kernel module failed to build (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691071
<c2tarun> do we need some information about the sound archive in bug 691071
<andrewmiller57> test
<kamusin> there is a guy who has troubles with a purchased application (in software-center), looks like he is not correctly authenticated with private-ppa repository .. what shall we do in that cases?
<charlie-tca__> kamusin: user error authenticating or is it a bug in software-center?
<kamusin> I am not sure, but there is a report about it
<om26er> bug #?
<kamusin> bug 660826
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660826 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Fluendo does not install after purchase (affects: 1) (heat: 61)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660826
<charlie-tca__> looks like software center critical bug; user spends money, can't get software
<kamusin> charlie-tca__, right ..
<charlie-tca__> Can't actually verify with out the URL, though
<kamusin> these people should have a special triage process maybe, because there is money involved...
<kamusin> is a private ppa I suppose, so we can't test it
<om26er> it might have fixed by now. since it seems related to the private ppa
<charlie-tca__> That's right. Even with the url, we could not verify it
<charlie-tca__> pedro_: ping
<charlie-tca__> seb128  might have an answer
<seb128> what?
<charlie-tca__> bug 660826
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660826 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Fluendo does not install after purchase (affects: 1) (heat: 61)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660826
<seb128> mvo, ^
<charlie-tca__> private.ppa was invalid after spending money
<charlie-tca__> What is our procedure for these things?
<kamusin> pedro_, is the guilty
<mvo> charlie-tca__: thanks, commented
<charlie-tca__> What procedure do we as triagers follow for this purchased software?
<charlie-tca__> do we just notify you?
<charlie-tca__> kamusin: noted ?
<kamusin> charlie-tca__, 10-4
<charlie-tca__> If you can get an answer about a procedure, let me know
<kamusin> should be a procedure for those cases, imho
<kamusin> or a button in software-center that say: in case of emergency please call to mvo or something :)
<charlie-tca__> +1
<mvo> heh :)
<AbhiJit> om26er, u thr?
<om26er> AbhiJit, am here ;)
<AbhiJit> pm
<ElPasmo> Hi, I  think bug 573907 should be set to Triaged. Can anyone do it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573907 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "can't update mp3 tags (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573907
<charlie-tca__> ElPasmo: any chance of checking for that issue in 10.10?
<ElPasmo> ofc
<ElPasmo> I'm on it
<charlie-tca__> You marked it reproduced in 10.04, can you reproduce in 10.10? Would you add that comment, please
<ElPasmo> charlie-tca__, give me 5 min :)
<charlie-tca__> Sure. Then I can mark it triaged!
<ElPasmo> charlie-tca__, at 10.10 the behaviour is correct. No problem there.
<ElPasmo> Should not be set as Triaged anyway?
<charlie-tca__> okay, maybe we can get the fix backported to the LTS then. Thanks
<ElPasmo> Ok... glad to be helpful :)
<charlie-tca__> ElPasmo: done. Thank you for helping with bugs.
<ElPasmo> thanks to you charlie-tca__  :)
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you confirm / triage bug 691194 for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691194 in mutt (Debian) (and 1 other project) "using "-i" to include file in body mutt exits if mail file not saved again in editor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691194
<hggdh> bdmurray: looking it up now
<bdmurray> hggdh: it was reported to debian too so should be easy
<hggdh> bdmurray: confirmed, marked as triaged/low
<bdmurray> low! ;-)
<hggdh> heh... sorry :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: it can result in data loss(!) if you don't pay attention
<hggdh> bdmurray: hum. Automation, correct? then let's raise it
<bdmurray> hggdh: I was just thinking medium
<hggdh> bdmurray: agreed, and done ;-)
<psusi> say, does anyone here have an SSD?  If so, can you enable auto login and see if the login sound gets cut off to confirm bug #576195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576195 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "Login sound plays before hardware is initialized, cutting it off (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576195
<trinikrono> good evening fellas is there a bug day going on now?
<charlie-tca> yes, there is
<trinikrono> nice did you leave any bugs for me?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but let me find it
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101216
 * charlie-tca did not have it on the quick list
<charlie-tca> Thanks, micahcowan
<charlie-tca> well, thank you, micahg, too
 * micahg thinks there should be a tab complete failure factoid
<mr_pouit> aha
<charlie-tca> that one fails real bad, got to get to "g" for you
<trinikrono> wow installing those hugday tools sure take a pinch
<trinikrono> hey are they debugging procedures for software centre?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101216#Helpful%20information
<charlie-tca> gives the debugging information
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-17
<JoeMaverickSett> i think bug 691401 should be set to low? could anyone set it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691401 in yelp (Ubuntu) "ghelp:about-ubuntu displays info for 11.04, but system is 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691401
<micahg> JoeMaverickSett: that's definitely a duplicate
<nisshh> yeah, sure is
<JoeMaverickSett> micahg: didn't see the duplicate. :|
<nisshh> ive seen that reported about 5 times now
<JoeMaverickSett> micahg: yup it was a duplicate. should have looked more thoroughly.
<TeTeT> anyone else has a hanging gnome when using natty?
<ElPasmo> Hi, how can I know if an application is from ubuntu or should I forward it upstream? I'm thinking in redirecting bug 691551 to brainstorm and apt-cache policy vinagre said that vinagre is in main. But I want to confirm it before.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691551 in vinagre (Ubuntu) "Enhancement: Support shared access to systems (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691551
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: that's worth checking the docs on, I thought you had to set up the system to allow multiple access
<charlie-tca> but that is an ubuntu bug if you can't access with more than one conection at a time.
<ElPasmo> I see, I'll check. Anyway, how can I know an specific application is from upstream? I'm not sure about that.
<charlie-tca> Almost all applications are upstream. Ubuntu normally does the packaging only. However, it can be difficult to determine which bugs get forwarded.
<charlie-tca> Experience is the best method.
<ElPasmo> Infact charlie-tca, man vinagre says Vinagre has many features, among others:. - Support for multiple connections simultaneously. So should I remove the enhacement header of the bug?
<charlie-tca> any bug against a package that is PACKAGE(ubuntu)  is ours
<ElPasmo> ok, thanks a lot for the explanation charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> no, check what needs to be done and convert it to a question... How do I
<charlie-tca> If the capability is there, it becomes a support question instead of a bug
<ElPasmo> I have to check if the capability is only in the doc and is not really present...
<ElPasmo> let me 5 min:)
<charlie-tca> no, if it tells in the docs, you can convert it to a question
<charlie-tca> There is a link on the right side of the bug report, towards the top, "Convert to a question". Just go ahead and do that
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: Thanks for working these bugs.
<ElPasmo> But charlie-tca, I've just tried it, and with the default configuration with VNC you can have 2 clients at the same time. Should not be set to Incomplete and ask for more information to reproduce the unexpected behaviour?
<charlie-tca> nope, convert to a question, it is a matter of the reporter not knowing how to do it
<ElPasmo> I see, thanks charlie-tca :)
<ElPasmo> And sorry for my ignorance
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Best way to learn is this way. Don't be sorry for not knowing
<bdmurray> seb128: I've noticed apport-collect doesn't tag bugs with the release.  I'm planning on fixing that but that the same time wrote a script to tag the bug using the information apport collected.  How do you feel about?
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 1/11/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<seb128> bdmurray, seems great
<ElPasmo> How can  I know the ProcVersionSignature I have?
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: What is it?
<ElPasmo> charlie-tca, I see that in a lot of bug reports, for example at bug 691493.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691493 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity not launch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691493
<charlie-tca> oh, okay. use     uname -a     in a terminal
<ElPasmo> ok, thanks, another question, I've found a bug in french. I can translate it by myself... should I change the description with my translation?
<charlie-tca> let me look that one up
<charlie-tca> it just changed
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: can you translate the whole report?
<ElPasmo> The report seems to be in english, there is a little paragrah in french with the comment of the reporter. See bug 691493
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691493 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity not launch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691493
<charlie-tca> By all means, translate it if you can. Just add the translation right below the french
<charlie-tca> and change the title to something that makes sense, too. We need to know what the problem really is.
<charlie-tca> thank you for that.
<ElPasmo> Ok, should I add a comment? I think I won't be able to reproduce it
<charlie-tca> You can add that you translated the comment from French. Unity team will work it
<charlie-tca> I think it is a duplicate, but I don't know the number
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: You can as the reporter to verify if it is still broken tomorrow, too
<ElPasmo> I'll check that too charlie, It's weird, I can see from her that his version of Natty is from Fri Dec 17 12:03:28 2010. I've seen that in another report, both of them from amd64 computers. Today I've run testdrive and update my natty distro and 'uname -a' returns me a version from Dec 15. Is this because I'm in a 32 bits machine? Or have I failed to update?
<charlie-tca> It's Natty. Unity and compiz are breaking often
<charlie-tca> You forgot to update
<charlie-tca> I think. But if you update, it breaks today. You have to use the classic desktop until they fix it again
<ElPasmo> Well I'm using test drive for updating my natty and after I use a pendrive for making a liveusb and use it in another computer, so no problem there. What I can't understand is why testdrive is failing to update the ISO.
<ElPasmo> Ok charlie-tca, I've decided to ask for more information in bug 691493 and set its status to incomplete. Hope I did the right thing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691493 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Natty]Unity won't start (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691493
<charlie-tca> I don't know enough about testdrive
<charlie-tca> Good! thank you
<charlie-tca> Now back to this floppy drive bug...
<bdmurray> is it just me or is the apport-collect dialog not resizable?
<cjae> so what is up with proprietary drivers in both gnome and kde? ati and nvidia?
<cjae> nothing seems to work correctly
<ElPasmo> Hi, I think bug 691557 should be set to Triaged with a Low importance. May anyone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691557 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Links with dots at the end are not resolving properly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691557
<xteejx> bug 119707 - anything that can be done with this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 119707 in synaptic (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Apt crashes with SIGSEGV in pkgCache::FindPkg() on corrupted pkgcache.bin (affects: 256) (dups: 47) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119707
<xteejx> PS Hi all
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: you are right, I believe
<greg-g> cjae: the next step should be to check the upstream project of Gwibber for a duplicate report, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber
<greg-g> (yes, they also use LP as their upstream bug tracker)
<ElPasmo> greg-g, you are talking to me, right?
<greg-g> heh, yeah :)
<greg-g> sorry about that ElPasmo
<ElPasmo> no problem greg-g, I'm having problems knowing when something is upstream or not,  thanks a lot for your guide.
<greg-g> ElPasmo: you're welcome, thanks for helping
<greg-g> did what I said make sense?
<ElPasmo> Yes
<greg-g> cool
<ElPasmo> greg-g, I couldn't find any duplicate, should I report upstream?
<greg-g> yeah, and luckily it'll be easy
<greg-g> click on "also affects project"
<greg-g> then "Add to bug report"
<greg-g> and, voila, done
<greg-g> :)
<ElPasmo> wow, that was easy... anyway, should we change our status from Confirmed or we can leave it as it is?
<greg-g> now it can be triaged and low, yeah
<greg-g> triaged since it is upstream
<ElPasmo> Oh great, thanks a lot greg-g, can you do it for me?
<maxb> That's fairly odd. I uploaded a package for hardy/jaunty/karmic/lucid/maverick/natty, and just the karmic upload disappeared into a black hold
<maxb> *hole
<maxb> erm
<maxb> and now I'm in the wrong channel
<greg-g> ElPasmo: done! :)
<ElPasmo> great thanks greg-g :)
<greg-g> yw
<ElPasmo> Im sorry greg-g, why medium?
<greg-g> ElPasmo: good question, I bet it'd be better as low. I'll change that. thanks for catching that.
<ElPasmo> ok greg-g thanks a lot for your time
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: re bug 672699 with maverick you'd hear menus read to you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672699 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "screen-reader does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 95)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672699
<charlie-tca> After I hit enter the second time, I should hear a voice reading the screens to me. If a sighted person can read the screen to do something, I should hear that and be able to do what it says
<charlie-tca> Things like "Choose your keyboard?" Yes No
<charlie-tca> should be audible, not silent
<charlie-tca> The live cd already does that
<charlie-tca> I don't expect the cd for maverick will be rebuilt, but natty should have that
<charlie-tca> We have all the choices in the menus for accessible installations. They should work or be removed, shouldn't they?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: Right I was trying to determine if it should be in the menu or if it is broken.
<charlie-tca> Well, there are about 5 things in the menu when you press F5 that would have to be removed
<charlie-tca> And we need to advise users that only the desktop cd is accessible for those who need it
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: thank you
<layn> Hi!
<bdmurray> hello
<layn> dbmurray: brayan murray are you?
<bdmurray> I am brian murray
<layn> bdmurray:sorry I did not want the wrong name bian murray?
<layn> dbmurray:is a real pleasure to meet you
<bdmurray> layn: so what brings you here?
<layn> bdmurray:I can not install bughelper
<bdmurray> layn: that's a rather old and unmaintained piece of software - what are you trying to accomplish with it?
<layn> bdmurray:hello brian we do not know but I am a member of Ubuntu bug squad
<layn> bdmurray:actually with bughelper facilitate the triaging of duplicate bugs
<bdmurray> layn: finding duplicates or making a bug a duplicate?
<layn> bdmurray:from what I understand bughelper simplifies the triaging of bugs but maybe I'm wrong sorry
<bdmurray> layn: well it did a bit but the software screen scraped the launchpad web site and has not been updated to use the launchpad api
<bdmurray> layn: so very little of it works anymore
<layn> bdmurray:you really are an Engineer of canonical?
<bdmurray> layn: yes, I work for Canonical
<layn> dbmurray:I am an Oracle DBA but I really like your work almost envy you:)
<bdmurray> layn: wow, thanks
<layn> bdmurray:and from time to time I do be done in launchpad and bug-squad
 * charlie-tca got to meet bdmurray in person this year!
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: and lots of other great people too
<charlie-tca> so true
<layn> bdmurray:how can I meet you too?:)
<bdmurray> layn: come to a uds ;-)
<layn> bdmurray:what?
<layn> bdmurray, maybe you could use to manage Oracle launchpad instead of other RDBMS
<layn> bdmurray, when you next uds and where?
<bdmurray> they'll post info to http://uds.ubuntu.com/ but sometime in may I believe
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-18
<layn> bdmurray, are often busy with work and databases, but if I can come next year
<hggdh> heh. and I got to meet charlie-tca in person this year...
<layn> bdmurray, It was a pleasure to meet you here
<layn> bdmurray, I think we bring the same haircut :)
 * xnox wishes to go to UDS one day......
<layn> bye!
<ElPasmo> Hi, I think bug 687684 and bug 688857 should set to Triaged with a Low importance. Anyone can take a look and, if I'm right, do the changes for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687684 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Authentication dialog does not receive focus when clicking the install button (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687684
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688857 in software-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard Shortcut for searchbar in the Software Center (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688857
<ElPasmo> !apport
<ubot2> Factoid 'apport' not found
<ElPasmo> mmm
<bartmon> Hello! I an experiencing an issue on my  laptop which uses Ati r300 kms graphics drivers. Whenever the screensaver is active for a few minutes, my computer will hard-lock. No response from input devices, no response via network (so probably a kernel oops). What is the recommended way of diagnosing this issue?
<bartmon> Well if anyone has a response, feel free to answer my question above. I have to go offline now but I will check the irclog later today.
<njin> Hello to all, simply I don't know at wich package assign this bug 690026
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690026 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Multicast packet bug (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690026
<penguin42> I'm not sure it's a bug; the fact his code works on windows doesn't necessarily mean he's doing it the right way for Linux, and I don't know networking to know where it would be broken
<penguin42> either way, I'd say it's a kernel issue
<CarlFK>  "making my code listen on INADDR_ANY, then only does it work," makes it sounds like a bug
<CarlFK>  Bug #672325   seems to be fixed.  should I close it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672325 in netkit-tftp (Ubuntu) "tftp assert failure: *** buffer overflow detected ***: tftp terminated (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 103)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672325
<crimsun> CarlFK: if it has been fixed, yes
<CarlFK> change to "fix released"?
<holstein> to 'file a bug against' something is to type the information into the 'in what package did you find this bug?' field?
<holstein> if someone has a second to look
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rakarrack/+bug/691937
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691937 in rakarrack (Ubuntu) "bug report for backporting (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress]
<holstein> and make sure that seems clear and marked properly
<yofel_> holstein: usually you don't open an ubuntu task for backports, other than that, you should refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Backport%20Process
<holstein> yofel: thanks
<holstein> im not sure i understand what an 'ubuntu task' is
<holstein> but im reading :)
<yofel> holstein: you opened a task for rakarrack - but what's there to be done on the ubuntu side? meaning: natty and *-updates?
<holstein> i should mark it differently then?
<holstein> i wanted to put lucid-backports right there
<yofel> well, since the ubuntu package itself won't be touched the ubuntu tsk is Invalid, the lucid-backports task is correct
<holstein> prolly something to do with the way i started the filing then
<holstein> can i get rid of the 'rakarrack' part now?
<bartmon> Hi again! Can anyone answer my question above?
<yofel> holstein: well, set the task to 'Invalid' since it's impossible to remove it
<holstein> yofel: :/
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i'll do that, and do better next time :)
<holstein> 05:42 < bartmon> Hello! I an experiencing an issue on my  laptop which uses Ati r300 kms graphics drivers. Whenever the  screensaver is active for a few minutes, my computer will hard-lock. No response from input devices, no  response via network (so probably a kernel oops). What is the recommended way of diagnosing this issue?
<holstein> bartmon: have you tried other kernels?
<yofel> holstein: read the 'how to request new packages' section on the backports page, and don't worry, you're not the only one that doesn't find that page at first..
<bartmon> Yes, I tried 2.6.36 from the kernel team and the issue exists on it too.
<yofel> bartmon: what about 2.6.37?
<bartmon> yofel: Haven't tried it yet as it is still in rc
<yofel> I don't know much about debugging kernel issues, but maybe you find something useful here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<bartmon> yofel: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<vish> yofel: did the magic kernel fix land in .37?
<vish> the small patch which is supposed to improve life ;p
<bartmon> vish: IIRC it was introduced around rc1 or rc2 so we'll have to wait for 2.6.38
<vish> bartmon: hmm, if it is in rc1 or rc2, that means it is already in .37
<vish> bartmon: or did you mean, patch was sent at the time .37 was in rc1/rc2 ?
<bartmon> vish: yes, that was what i meant
<vish> eitherway, there was some talk about cherry-picking the patch for Ubuntu..
<bartmon> vish: i'm searching for the press coverage to make it clear
<bartmon> vish: Found it. The patch hasn't been nominated for pulling by Linus for .37 as it was still undergoing testing.
<vish> bartmon: yea, but we wanted to get it into Natty , so we were going to cherry-pick it.. not sure if it has landed or not yet..
<yofel> vish: didn't check, but I think it was pretty short for upstream 37 so I would rather say it'll be in 38
<layn> Hi
<layn> Good evening all
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-19
<layn> bdmurray, hello brian sorry to bother you but I wanted to ask you something, there is a quick way to rename the NTFS file systems in Ubuntu 8.10
<yofel> layn: rename as in "change fs label"? the ntfslabel command does that
<micahg> layn: 2 things, 1. that's a support question, 2. that's an EOL Ubuntu version
<yofel> layn: and only ping brian if you actually need to talk to *him* please, usually we can help too ;)
<layn> ok
<layn> kiss
<johnyh> hey guys you knew there is this bug that wubi installed ubuntu stops booting both ubuntu and even the windows?
<johnyh> dualboot system (from Wubi), after upgrade (of kernel)? it does not start - GRUB stops booting with error: no such device: <some UUID>  grub rescue>   How to fix that?
<micahg> johnyh: try asking in #ubuntu
<johnyh> right  but any of you gents can write down this bug? looks serious to me...
<micahg> johnyh: feel free to file it
<johnyh> ok, this is this error  https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/541607
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541607 in wubi "Lucid: Wubi drops immediately into grub shell on reboot (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<johnyh> this bug is NOT FIXED, and looks quite critical to me
<johnyh> imaging rampaging new users of linux, when Ubuntu-Wubi destroy itself AND even their ability to boot into windows!
<micahg> bug 609815
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609815 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Fresh Wubi 10.04 install + grub update renders system unbootable (affects: 4) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609815
<johnyh> micahg: ubuntu-wubi BRICKS the damn thing, and the bug is importance=undecided ????
<johnyh> is it not critical?
<micahg> johnyh: we don't have control over those bugs
<micahg> we == ubuntu0bugs
<johnyh> who has?
<johnyh> I wonder was it good idea to give wubi a try at all!
<micahg> johnyh: was this with a lucid CD?
<johnyh> np, wubi.exe
<johnyh> *no
<micahg> maybe that's not the right bug
<micahg> which version of Ubuntu?
<johnyh> dunno
<micahg> maybe it's bug 610898
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610898 in lupin (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "grub-pc upgrade renders computer unbootable when Wubi is installed to partition other than Windows (affects: 14) (heat: 92)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610898
<johnyh> the newest wubi. probably newest ubuntu
<johnyh> greate way to popularize linux
<johnyh> Install wubi, it is so easy and sexy, take me, take me now
<johnyh> haha sorry bro, now can't use either system. Buy a new laptop, looser! (c) wubi/ubuntu team
<johnyh> anyway. I recommend you fix this before you approach people pretending this is a real software.
 * micahg can
 * micahg doesn't like the attitude
<greg-g> sorry you had to deal with that, micahg
<micahg> greg-g: it happens :)
<greg-g> but way to stay calm :)
 * micahg can't help much with installer issues anyways
<sturmer> Hello everyone, I'd have a question :)
<sturmer> about the bug reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/692178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692178 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Changing status from offline to available is not integrated well to notification area (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<sturmer> the question is: i tried the action the bug reporter is complaining about on my machine, and it actually works
<sturmer> problem is, should I ask some more details about his platform to ensure I am reproducing the bug correctly? (in this case I'd reply him that it is not a bug)
<sturmer> Any suggestion appreciated
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I think bug 688857 should set to Triaged with Low importance, can someone do it for me? :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688857 in software-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard Shortcut for searchbar in the Software Center (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688857
<hggdh> ElPasmo: setting Importance is restricted to the project maintainers, package maintainers, and bug control
<ElPasmo> hggdh, Whislist is an importance issue? I thought it was a status one :) Then, I think bug 692205 should be set Wishlist... can anyone set it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692205 in evince (Ubuntu) "request for Print Dialog restructuring for 2-side print use-case (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692205
<hggdh> ElPasmo: I am confused. Where do you see 'wishlist' in the possible status values?
<ElPasmo> That was my doubt, I couldn't find it and I thought it was an status...
<ElPasmo> Now I know is and importance level...
<hggdh> ElPasmo: anyway:"done :-)
<ElPasmo> Still mixing a lot of concepts :P
<ElPasmo> thanks a lot hggdh
<hggdh> welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-12
<jibel> mvo, do you know what this message means in term.log: "Noting disappearance of libtag1c2a, which has been completely replaced." ?
<jibel> for example bug 902603
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902603 in gst-plugins-good0.10 (Ubuntu) "oneiric to precise - gstreamer0.10-plugins-good failed to configure due to dependency on libtag1c2a (affects: 1) (dups: 4) (heat: 30)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902603
<mvo> jibel: yes, it means that some package got complettely replaced by anohter, i.e. all files are overtaken
<mvo> jibel: does it cause crashes? I guess so - its a dpkg "feature" (I think its a misfeature actually)
<jibel> mvo, yes it does during a dist-upgrade. The package that depends on it thinks it vanishes, but I also noticed both i386 and amd64 version are upgraded together.
<jibel> mvo, that may be the source of the confusion
<jibel> s/dist-upgrade/release upgrade
<bdmurray> mvo: could you have a look at bug 902401?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902401 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "lucid to precise does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902401
<mvo> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> mvo: thanks!
<mvo> bdmurray: I think this is fixed already
<luis_> hey guys, i need to know if someone is after this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615. I really need some feedback on this. thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<roadmr> luis_: do you have any nfs filesystems mounted?
<luis_> I can't tell roadmr, the output of   ps aux | grep -i fuse is "luis  15566  0.0  0.0   6892   816 pts/0    S+   17:14   0:00 grep --color=auto -i fuse
<luis_> "
<roadmr> luis_: I don't think nfs goes through fuse, what about output of mount? or what's in /etc/fstab? could you put those in a pastebin so as to not flood the channel? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<luis_> right away roadmr
<luis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768209/ roadmr
<roadmr> luis_: ok, you *do* have an nfs mount configured, the one that goes into /mnt/musicas
<luis_> yeah, i knew there was sthg, but i didn't know where to look
<roadmr> luis_: so if any of your apps is using data in that directory when you suspend, it could potentially abort the suspend process, which is what your report is about
<luis_> do you think if I remove it should work?
<roadmr> luis_: well, if you don't need the stuff in /mnt/musicas you can remove or comment that line from fstab, then reboot, and it should potentially work
<roadmr> luis_: could you try something for me?
<luis_> of course roadmr
<roadmr> luis_: try unmounting /mnt/musicas manually
<roadmr> luis_: on a terminal do 'sudo umount /mnt/musicas'
<roadmr> luis_: I suspect it will either throw an error or get "stuck"
<luis_> umount: /mnt/musicas: not mounted
<roadmr> ok interesting
<luis_> yeah! that's the mistery right?
<roadmr> luis_: so if you don't normally use it, you could edit fstab (sudo pico /etc/fstab) and comment (put # at the beginning) the nfs line
<roadmr> luis_: either way, could you please post the output of the two commands (the same that's on the pastebin) on the bug report? it's certainly relevant and I don't think anybody has asked for that information
<bil21al> jibel: i had reported a bug of terminal in oneiric  but you invalid that i see again it in precise "when we more the terminal on screen its colour blur "
<bil21al> did u see that ?
<luis_> done roadmr, i'll try to restart and see what happens
<roadmr> luis_: great, once you do, please also post your results on the bug, whether it works or it continues to fail
<roadmr> luis_: don't forget to let me know too! thanks
<luis_> roadmr, it seems that removing the mount on nfs worked
<luis_> so far the last 3 attempts it works
<roadmr> luis_: excellent! don't forget to add a comment in the bug, it will help the triagers decide what to do with it
<luis_> thank you very much roadmr, I'll add the comment right away! you nailed it! you saw what no one else saw!
<roadmr> luis_: it seemed kinda obvious. Still, I'm glad it's working for you now :)
<luis_> your username in launchpad is also roadmr ?
<roadmr> luis_: yep :)
<luis_> ok
<luis_> roadmr, should i signal with a keyword or sthg that the bug seems to be solved?
<roadmr> luis_: I don't think it's necessary, just the comment indicating what you tried, and that it's working now
<roadmr> luis_: someone more knowledgeable about nfs will look at it and decide if it's a bug that needs to be fixed, or it can be closed as invalid
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-13
<slugzzz> Hey all... I've got a bug to report.
<slugzzz> It seems that on my alienware m15x, when the drivers are updated to NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Version current) [recommended], after rebooting, the computer undergoes random log-outs.
<slugzzz> The way that I've fixed this is "downgrade" to (version 173)
<slugzzz> I can varify that these happens in both Ubuntu 11.10 and 10.04 LTS.
<slugzzz> It was a really irritating bug... I actually quit using Ubuntu because of it for a while.. but then decided that I missed it too much, and set out to do my best to figure out the cause.
<arand> slugzzz: Please report it on launchpad, IRC tends to be transient ;)
<bil21al> is here any triager of indicator session menu
<bil21al> ?
<seb128> bil21al, hi, better to just ask your question
<bil21al> hmm ok i have mute the volume and i take the screenshot the sound indicator turn blue isthis by design? why it indicates
<bil21al> ?
<seb128> bil21al, yes that's by design
<seb128> bil21al, it indicates that a sound has been played
<seb128> the "take a screenshot" do a photo taking sound
<bil21al> yes yes i do ok
<bil21al> yes yes it do ok
<om26er> if you press ctrl+alt+d in Ubuntu 11.04 and previous releases and then raise a single minimized app, did all the minimized apps unminimize with it?
<trinikrono> is there a meeting today now?
<micahg> trinikrono: no, it's been moved to 17:00 UTC Wed weekly
<micahg> oops
<micahg> 18:00 UTC
<trinikrono> hey micahg
<trinikrono> according to teh calender
<trinikrono> lol
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinit/+bug/903895 can someone mark this as high? because it will break the system (if break the system == unity is installed)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 903895 in xinit (Ubuntu) "[12.04] xinit is trying to install unity on lubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-14
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I am hit with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/548617 Any fix is available for this bug ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 548617 in kickseed (Ubuntu) "Fresh kickstart installation of lucid fails, - asking for ISCSI volumes (dup-of: 546929)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot (affects: 10) (dups: 2) (heat: 4)" [Critical,Fix released]
<bil21al> helo have  a look on this bug its second time reported
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/904042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904042 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu) "telepathy-gabble internal component error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bil21al> the empathy developer says that ubuntu should u[pdate their libproxy pakages  its their problem
<bil21al> seb128:
<bil21al> did you know any body who is the responsible or the branch  which update the libproxy pakages ?
<seb128> bil21al, Debian
<bil21al> seb128:can you move my bug to the right pakage  i give a link see above.?
<seb128> bil21al, done
<bil21al> ok thanks
<bil21al> ohh i find a dup
<bil21al> but thanks seb128:
<seb128> bil21al, you're welcome
<seb128> bil21al, I've mentioned to upstream on IRC that the libproxy we use comes from Debian
<bil21al> seb128:ok my pleasure
<iceroot> seb128: can you have a look here? (you are the last person in debian/chnagelog) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/903663
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 903663 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "[12.04] libgtk2.0-0 Cannot load module /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/*.so (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> for libgtk-3-0
<seb128> iceroot, does it break anything or is the bug just about a warning being printed on stdout?
<iceroot> seb128: just a warning, nothing broken
<iceroot> seb128: so dpkg is not stopping because of that
<seb128> is there any runtime bug?
<seb128> iceroot, just use update-manager and don't read stdout and be happy? ;-)
<iceroot> i dont think so
<iceroot> seb128: i am only happy with apt-get :)
<seb128> but joke aside I've lot of real issues to work on, stdout noise are low priority on my list
<seb128> so I doubt I will get to this one this week
<iceroot> seb128: of course just wanted to be sure that this bug will be seen by the correct persons
<iceroot> nothing critical
<seb128> ok, thanks for pointing it
<bil21al> can any body confirm that we can select the invisible option from the empathy window its selected as busy isn;t it?
<seb128> bil21al, this bug is open for years, it depends of the protocols you use
<seb128> bil21al, some protocol don't implement all the status like invisible
<seb128> so they are translated to whatever closest choice is available for the protocols you use
<bil21al> seb128: is it a system setting problem M i right or empathy's? which is the pakage of system setting deals with it?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/889301
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889301 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy not registering providers set up using gnome-online-accounts (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> bil21al, that should be fixed in precise already but check with kenvandine on #ubuntu-desktop if you want
<bil21al> ok
<bdmurray> bugs meeting in #ubuntu-meeting at the top of the hour
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 12/21/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bil21al> seb128: have a look is this feature added?
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/888268
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888268 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Yahoo messenger default chat rooms not available in empathy ... Ongoing Still existing NEVER fixed or Addressed. Bug report 662025 (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,New]
<bil21al> seb128:is there any page where feature listed of empathy
<seb128> bil21al, no idea about this one
<bil21al> which pakage is responcible for spell check in empath or ubuntu ?
<bil21al> hggdh: u know
<bil21al> ?
<hggdh> bil21al: no, I do not know. But, probably, if you 'dpkg -l \*spell\* you will find pointers
<bil21al> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-15
<TomasMcKinless> Hi guys, this is my first visit, just going to throw this out there, when using 32-bit 11.04 yesterday, i enabled the pidgin add-on which pops the screen up when someone messages me, then i minimised the screen, used CTRL+ALT+L to lock the screen and someone messaged me. Result: pidgin pops up and shows me the message even though I am 'locked' or not logged in. Pidgin disappears upon moving the mouse or typing, though im pretty sure this can go dow
<Snicksie> TomasMcKinless, if you think this is a bug (it seems it is) you can file a bug. Here you can find more information about how to do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs .
<TomasMcKinless> ok thanks
<cody_> Hello
<head_victim> Gday all. I'm not what you'd call an experienced bug reporter. Can anyone suggest to me what is being asked for in bug 904200 ? I'd assumed the string number was enough for someone with more skills than I for that sort of issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904200 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Two strings of text have spelling errors (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904200
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> Hey is anyone around?  I have a quick question
<hggdh> trees of righteous? Hum. But, anyways, academic -- no patience
<mrand> anyone else get added to this "Open Source Freedom Society" on launchpad by Reuben Potts?  It has no mailing list and no content other than to point to a wordpress blog with only one posting.
<hggdh> mrand: yes, see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/181648
<mrand> thanks.  *sigh*
 * roadmr is in OSFS too! 
<hggdh> I was there, and included myself out
<hggdh> head_victim: it is always good to point out what version of the package/ubuntu you found it. Usually this all gets fleshed out if you open the bug with 'ubuntu-bug'
<iceroot> when a new release (12.04) does not use a package by default which was default in 11.10 should the update remove that package automaticly? in this case lubuntu 12.04 is no longer using lxde but it is still installed. i am not sure if it is a bug
<iceroot> what is the correct place to open bugs against ubuntu.com? also launchpad? if so, what "package" should be used for the category
<hggdh> iceroot: generically, I am against removing packages just because they are not default anymore. But, for your case, the bext woul dbe to ask on a Lubuntu channel, like #lubuntu
<iceroot> hggdh: its more of a general question about updates in that case
<hggdh> iceroot: then my general answer will work ;-)
<iceroot> :)
<hggdh> iceroot: for web content issues on ubuntu.com, you can use...
<hggdh> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-website-content
<iceroot> hggdh: thank you
<micahg> hggdh: does that actually work?
<iceroot> hggdh: not working, package not found
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> micahg: already answered, I guess
<hggdh> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug
<iceroot> hggdh: great, thank you
<hggdh> for launchpad, you can ask for help on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-16
<wagafo> Bug 862129 seems to be "Fix Released". Bug 877852 seems to be a long list of duplicates of the previous bug, which cannot be duped because of a Launchpad bug, maybe it can also be marked as Fix Released. Same thing for bug 878122. There seems to be some other potential duplicates marked as new, confirmed or incomplete.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862129 in update-inetd (Debian) (and 11 other projects) "samba postrm depends on packages not guaranteed to be configured (affects: 76) (dups: 75) (heat: 543)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862129
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877852 in samba (Ubuntu) "samba failed to install when updating from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 (affects: 63) (dups: 61) (heat: 501)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877852
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878122 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade duing upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 (affects: 6) (dups: 4) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878122
<sagaci> I just reported -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/905260 ... would be a good one to pass around for someone who wants to fix their first bug :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905260 in banshee (Ubuntu) "typo located ../src/Extensions/Banshee.OpticalDisc/Banshee.OpticalDisc.Dvd/DvdService.cs:92 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Snicksie> sagaci, I can fix it, but I'm not sure if someone else would like to do this bug because it's a perfect 'first-bug-fix'-bug
<Snicksie> I'm also a beginner at fixing bugs though
<sagaci> Snicksie: well there's always this one too, needs filing and fixing -- https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/libgda4/+pots/libgda-4.0/en_AU/714/+translate
 * Snicksie takes a look :)
<Snicksie> i see :)
<sagaci> and also https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gdb/+pots/gdb/en_AU/1379/+translate
<bil21al> test
<om26er> 10secs
<bil21al> omg har guja
<davmor2> hey guys is there an apport/ubuntu-bug hook for wifi?
<hggdh> davmor2: network-manager?
<davmor2> hggdh: could be I just wondered if there was one specific or not I'll go with that :)  thanks
<hggdh> davmor2: most of the times you can also use linux itself, if the driver is provided by the kernel
<davmor2> hggdh: it's the fact that it isn't that I'm trying to report :)  USB2 RAlink wireless N dongle worked fine in Oneiric and natty but not at all in precise
<hggdh> davmor2: ah. Well, might be in some places, but still the kernel sounds a nice try -- mostly if it is not being recognised
<hggdh> gah. My old laptop, running Oneiric, had the wireless vanishing
<ogra_> thats what you get by not running dev releases :P
<bil21al> have any body else see the problem with launchpad that we cant see the next page of our  bug list
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> seb128:
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/902850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902850 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) "can't sign into msn with some email domains (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> have a look please and set it
<seb128> bil21al, can you ping kenvandine on #ubuntu-desktop about telepathy,empathy issues rather?
<seb128> he's the maintainer
<bil21al> ohh ok
<bil21al> but it not his issue  i think we can handle it the reporter changing status to confirm by him self
<hggdh> bil21al: confirming a bug must be done by someone else, not the original reporter
<CarlFK> my wxPython worked in 10.10 and then code developed a bug in 11.x and a precise daily I tried.
<CarlFK> I am trying to figure out how/where to post it so that it has a chance of being looked at
<CarlFK> the app runs shell commands, like "ping" (my simple test command.)  it fails if the command is ssh
<CarlFK> it used to work, a wxPython dev said "works for me, doesnt look like a wx bug"
<CarlFK> what can I do to a 11.10 box to revert it's gui stuff back to 10.10?
<CarlFK> or how can I update a 10.10 box one package at a time to 11.04 to see when my app breaks
<JanC> CarlFK: is the bug in your code or in wxWindows or in wxPython?
<JanC> you could try to find a minimal piece of code with the same bug...
<CarlFK> JanC: well, it all worked as expected in 10.10.
<CarlFK> my code didn't change, wxPython dev (who is probably on top of wx dev) didn't think it was a wx problem
<JanC> there could be 10000s of reasons why it works in 1 version and not in the next  ;)
<CarlFK> yeah...
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/dvsmon/blob/master/dvs-mon.py
<CarlFK> that's the whole app
<JanC> and what goes wrong?  ;)
<CarlFK> I have done the "remove all un needed code to repo bug" dance with it for something else
<CarlFK> very shot answer: the gui stops refreshing
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/dvsmon/blob/master/dvs-mon.py#L227
<CarlFK>         COMMANDS=[ ... 'ping localhost', 'ssh localhost ping localhost', ]
<CarlFK> keys setup so that no login is needed
<CarlFK> ping localhost works, and while it is running, I can resize the window, and the wx controls all resize
<CarlFK> ssh... worked in 10.10, in 11.04, I can resize the window, but none of the controls resize.
<CarlFK> kill the ssh process, it comes back to life
<JanC> right
<CarlFK> I am using wx's process management api... https://github.com/CarlFK/dvsmon/blob/master/dvs-mon.py#L148
<CarlFK> wx.Execute(self.cmd...
<CarlFK> if I swap that for python's process, it works
<CarlFK> so not a problem with ssh
<JanC> hm, why not use Python's ?
<JanC> Python's process management, I mean?
<CarlFK> I am working on it, but I also need to poll for stdout/err, and that isn't as easy as hopped.
<CarlFK> plus I have come this far in identifying a bug... seems sane try and report it
<JanC> I'm not sure it's a bug per sé, there might have changed something in console I/O caching or whatever
<CarlFK> well, it works with ping...
<JanC> CarlFK: and reading stdin/stdout should be easy enough with Python's subprocess module?
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/dvsmon/blob/broken/dvs-mon.py
<CarlFK> that's as far as I got :)
<JanC> CarlFK: that doesn't freeze at least  ;)
<CarlFK> swell
<JanC> freeze the UI
<CarlFK> so the app replaces a bunch of terminal windows with long running commands being monitored
<CarlFK> very simialar to ping - tehy pop out stdout/err every so often.
<hjd> Bug 902597 is a duplicate of bug 843734. However, since they are different packages, if I simply mark it as such other users will probably not find it. I wonder if the best might be to mark it as a duplicate, then add the other packages as affected projects in the other bug report?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902597 in opennebula (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "opennebula-sunstone requested an impossible situation... apt-get (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 843734 in ruby-sinatra (Ubuntu) "dependency problem, does not install (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 23)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843734
<CarlFK> JanC: oh yeah - the problem is managing multiple long running commands that are not outputting consistently
<roadmr> hjd: hm what about just moving the opennebula report to sinatra? that's the one with the actual problem
<roadmr> hjd: i.e. the opennebula package did nothing wrong and needs no changes at all
<CarlFK> JanC:  so one command may be outputting every 10 seconds, a 2nd only every 5 min.
<CarlFK> currently the 5min one blocks and I don't see the other apps output
<CarlFK> I am sure it can be done, I just haven't figured out how.
<CarlFK> and my wx app works in 10.10 so putting effort into using new stuff is making me grumpy
<CarlFK> plus I am pretty sure there is a bug, so might was well get it reported.
<hjd> roadmr: hm, well I thought about marking the opennebula one as a duplicate since I think the sinatra one contains more information. After all, it only needs one report. I just try to make it easier for others to find so that they don't post new duplicates :)
<roadmr> hjd: yes, I understand the motivation - the natural thing to do would be to set the opennebula one to duplicate
<roadmr> hjd: but as you say then it becomes invisible :)
<hjd> roadmr: Exactly.
<hjd> And I might be missing something, but I don
<hjd> 't see how moving the opennebula one to sinatra would help. Because then sinatra will have two reports describing the same bug. Could you elaborate?
<roadmr> hjd: yes, I was on crack :) I was just trying to keep both reports alive so that information is findable
<roadmr> hjd: but it really makes no sense  :) I'd say make the opennebula one a duplicate of the sinatra one
<hjd> so what about my original suggestion, adding opennebula/rack as affected projects to the non-duplicate one?
<roadmr> hjd: neither one was filed using apport-bug so there was really very little chance of catching the duplicate
<roadmr> hjd: hmm adding them as affected projects adds a "task" to the other project too, but I don't think anything needs to be done in opennebula
<roadmr> hjd: ruby-rack appears to be completely gone, so what needs to be done is fixing the packaging in sinatra - at which point opennebula will magically start working again
<hjd> roadmr: if you see the latest comment on the sinatra bug, someone has filed a backport request to get rack into Oneiric.
<hjd> roadmr: but ok, I'm simply gonna mark it as a duplicate. Thanks :)
<roadmr> hjd: yes, well I have no idea why it's gone from Oneiric heh
<roadmr> hjd: np, if more dupes come in we'll just triage them :) and hope rack gets backported soon
<micahg> roadmr: hjd: not gone, the package was renamed, and the backport probably won't go through since the fix should be SRUd
<roadmr> micahg: oh! what was it renamed to?
<micahg> roadmr: ruby-rack is the rename
<roadmr> micahg: so then what needs to be done is fix ruby-sinatra to depend on the new package?
<micahg> no, the rename is in precise
<micahg> so, ruby-sinatra should be changed in oneiric to use the old ruby package
<micahg> ruby-rack
<roadmr> micahg: oh... ruby-rack does not exist in oneiric :( that's why oneiric's ruby-sinatra fails to install
<micahg> right :)
<micahg> so, whatever it used to be called should be there though
<roadmr> micahg: ah, found it, librack-ruby
<roadmr> micahg: ya, I was getting confused :) but it's all clear now
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-17
<bil21al> what is the command  to reinsall indicator session ?
<bil21al> hggdh:
<bil21al> what is the command  to reinsall indicator session ?
<hggdh> bil21al: sudo apt-get install indicator-session
<bil21al> ok
<jtaylor> as a member of bug control, shouldn't I get mails from private bugs on pacakges I am subscribed too?
<jtaylor> wait maybe I should check my spam folder first :/
<penguin42> I don't think I'm subscribed to any packages
<jtaylor> I'm subscribed to everything from ipython
<jtaylor> but got no mail from bug 905577
<ubot4> jtaylor: Error: Bug #905577 not found.
<jtaylor> hm nothing in spam
<hggdh> jtaylor: no, you will not. Private bugs -- at least those that are opened as private from start -- are blocked from normal flow of subscription
<hggdh> jtaylor: unless you are a maintainer of the packages affected by the bug
<hggdh>  if you are, and you did not get an email, check your LP setting before going to #launchpad
<Ampelbein> jtaylor: regarding the issue that you don't receive mails: That is bug 425127
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425127 in launchpad "new private bugs do not generate notification emails to users subscribed to those pages (and in bug control group) (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425127
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-18
<penguin42> has the new lp view gone for other people as well?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/16/%23launchpad.html#t16:26
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Ah, thanks
<mfisch> Any French speakers here today?  I think this bug I just got is a dupe, but I'd like someone to confirm that and help me write a response:  Bug 905904
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905904 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "outil réseau : dans l'onglet périphérique , la "fenetre" information IP" a une hauteur tellement petite que seul le titre est visible , les lignes dessous sont dans une hauteur de 3mm environ?? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905904
<hggdh> mfisch: dupe to which bug? The OP is complaining that the gnome-nettool is showing a info window for the network interfaces that is too small to show data
<mfisch> hggdh: good, my high school French did not fail me.  It's a dupe of this: Bug 806606 which has about 20 dupes and gets refiled 3 times a week.  I'm annoyed enough that I'm making a PPA for oneiric for it.  (I've already sent a fix upstream)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806606 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ip information frame not displayed correctly (affects: 31) (dups: 15) (heat: 146)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806606
<hggdh> " the window 'IP infomation' is so small that only the title is visible"
<hggdh> mfisch: yes, it is a dupe
<mfisch> hggdh: Could you help craft a response?  (I've got to watch my kid for a bit, back intermittently)
<hggdh> mfisch: will do
<hggdh> thank you for helping
<hggdh> mfisch: are you indeed fixing the master bug?
<mfisch> hggdh: yes, I've already sent a patch upstream that fixes it and 3 other UI issues.  I proposed it for precise but the reviewer requested I send it upstream first
<mfisch> hggdh: No response en francais?
<mfisch> hggdh: Should I do an English response in cases like this?  I'm pretty good at English ;)
<hggdh> mfisch: English is the official language for LP, so responses are also in English
<hggdh> pas de francois ici
<mfisch> hggdh: great.  merci beaucoup mon ami
<mfisch> s/great/bien/
<hggdh> mfisch: mon plaisir
 * mfisch googles that
<mfisch> hggdh: d'accord
<pleia2> htorque: you created a User Days icon for us back in September (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays), think you could create a new one with the dates January 14th-15th?
<htorque> pleia2: sure, can do. unfortunately that wasn't done in inkscape, so i can really just change the dates with gimp (i lack design skills ;-)).
<mainerror> htorque: What file format was it saved in?
<htorque> mainerror: it's a png, guess i was too lazy to do it in inkscape. :P
<mainerror> Did you create it in Photoshop?
<htorque> nope, what's that? ;-)
<htorque> if i can find the sources for the three speech bubbles, i can create a svg, so it's easier to update dates in the future.
<mainerror> Wait why can't you open the source file anymore? I mean didn't you save it in XCF as well?
<pleia2> htorque: I'm sure that's fine, thank you!
<htorque> mainerror: no, i didn't. and i somehow lost all the other source files for my ask ubuntu ads. :-/
<mainerror> Aw too bad. :(
<htorque> pleia2: here's the "gimped" version: http://img.xrmb2.net/images/111276.png
<mainerror> I did one as well. http://i.imgur.com/0h2TH.png
<mainerror> I'm using your exact font settings from the original one. ;)
<htorque> i didn't :-o
<htorque> mainerror: are you sure? :-) anyways, i'll try to make this a svg and save it somewhere safe this time. also added it to our AU adds.
<mainerror> I'm 100% sure. :)
<pleia2> thanks to both of you :)
<htorque> yw
<mainerror> http://i.imgur.com/L5hiz.png
<mainerror> There you go, it is the exact same font setting. :)
<htorque> mainerror: thanks, will replace that AU ad with your version then. ;-)
<mainerror> yw
<pleia2> updated wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays with mainerror's version too
<mainerror> What should one do with such a bug? Bug #385433
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 385433 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager opens when there is no network connection (affects: 5) (heat: 18)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385433
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-10
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, around?
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, if you confirm the bug exists in Kubuntu, i can ask the kubuntu dev team where the bug should be filed
<TheLordOfTime> likely it would end up filed against the firefox package, but ONLY if it can be confirmed that bug is in Ubuntu/Kubuntu
 * TheLordOfTime otherwise would consider it invalid against Ubuntu because its a "Mint" bug
<TheLordOfTime> unless i missed a special-process thing
 * TheLordOfTime checks
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: It's not reproducible in ubuntu desktop (unity), and personally I've not tested in kubuntu, however other person has done it, so if he can be trusted I think it should be confirmed, and filed against an specific kubuntu pkg (I've no idea which pkg should be)
<TheLordOfTime> ehh
<TheLordOfTime> i'd rather see two confirms
<TheLordOfTime> the OP i assume is using Mint?
<TheLordOfTime> and the person who claims its in Kubuntu is using Kubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going ot treat the Kubuntu stuff like its a new bug against firefox / kubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> in that someone else needs to confirm before i even start looking at that
<TheLordOfTime> OTHERWISE, its a Mint bug, not an Ubuntu bug.
<chilicuil> yep, the person who claims to be in Kubuntu, is using Kubuntu 12.10, I'll let the ubuntu mint bugsquad team to takeover, I'll suscribe to it and if there is a solution, I'll personally try to reproduce and get it into kubuntu
<rbasak> Please could someone create a precise task for me on bug 1088136?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088136 in exim4 (Ubuntu) "AUTH cannot handle a request with an initial-response over 2048 bytes (GSSAPI-related)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088136
<mdeslaur> rbasak: sure
<rbasak> Thank you!
<mfisch> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> mfisch: on a conf call right now, can you give me 10 min?
<hggdh> mfisch: pong (meaning how can I help you?)
<mfisch> hggdh: can you see if you are missing bug control emails?  The mailing list in LP has emails that I never received
<mfisch> hggdh: for example, a request to join from Dec 3
<hggdh> mfisch: looking at the old admistrivia, jusr a sec
<mfisch> hggdh: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<hggdh> mfisch: the only three new emails there (past Nov 23rd) are (1) mine, forwarding your response to one applicant; same applicant on Dec 8th, and new applicant on Dec 3rd. What are you missing?
<mfisch> I'm missing Dec 3
<hggdh> mfisch: I also do not see any bounce warnings from your email
<mfisch> I'm missing the guy who applied in November's reply to me
<hggdh> his reply was to the ML only, and went into moderation
<hggdh> mfisch: nothing I have here shows any receive error from your email (like mbox full, etc)
<mfisch> hggdh: okay, I'll look into it on my end some more
<hggdh> mfisch: finally, I just checked, and you *are* subscribed to the ML
<mfisch> hggdh: thanks ;), I'll look into it here
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-11
<mfisch> hggdh: you around?
 * TheLordOfTime sighs
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1088908  <-- this isnt a MySQL bug.  Unity perhaps?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088908 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "Unable to manually lock screen when specific item has focus" [Undecided,New]
<mdeslaur> TheLordOfTime: same root cause as bug 49579
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 49579 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "screen doesn't lock when some menu is open" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49579
<TheLordOfTime> mdeslaur, so, repoint to gnome-screensaver and mark as dupe?
<mdeslaur> yeah, I guess...it's really an X issue though
<mdeslaur> but yeah, gnome-screensaver is good enough...doesn't really matter on bugs that are completely ignored :P
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> done
 * TheLordOfTime returns to poking his computer
<hggdh> mfisch: now I am
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-12
<C4zz1dy> hey fellas
<C4zz1dy> can someone point me in the direction of where I can get started helping out with bugs?
<C4zz1dy> I'm checking the wikis and forums and maybe it's just me, but i'm not finding anything definitive on where to get started
<C4zz1dy> oh ok scratch that, think i found something.
<raymondjtoth> hi any one here
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-13
<gnomefreak> can someone please try to conform bug 1082658?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1082658 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport keeps crashing when i try to file a bug on Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082658
<ronin> May I ask a question?
<ronin> I just wanted to know if I can submit a bug; My TV card is never recognized in Ubuntu. I know the card no. and tuner no. (sudo modprobe card=10 tuner=55)
<hggdh> ronin: yes, you can submit a bug
<ronin> just wondering would it be a valid bug you know? Just wanted to make sure...
<ronin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+bug/1089960
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089960 in Fedora "TV card not recognized at boot." [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> ronin, why's that filed against Fedora...?
<hggdh> probably mistake
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, shouldn't that be filed against the 'linux' package as it seems to be a driver detection issue or something?
 * TheLordOfTime is guessing, hence the asking.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: probably. I was just going to ask rorin to run 'apport-collect 1089960', since we do not even have the Ubuntu/kernel version it applies to
<TheLordOfTime> agreed.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-14
<alo21> I found a bug report, which describes a bug that no more exists. How should I set the bug: as Invalid, or as Fix Released?
<TheLordOfTime> which bug?
<alo21> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-files/+bug/1032697 I checked it by my self
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1032697 in unity-lens-files "Dash shows invalid search results after deleting a file" [Low,Triaged]
<TheLordOfTime> and this was fixed?
<TheLordOfTime> actually
<TheLordOfTime> neither of those bugs is specifically against Ubuntuy
<TheLordOfTime> its changed upstream.
<TheLordOfTime> so you should ask the team or people in charge of those projects
<alo21> Ayatana project?
<TheLordOfTime> you could start there
<alo21> hmm... ok thanks
<j9llocutus> Hi, versuche apport-collect auf einem Client hinter einem Proxy laufen zu lassen, bekomme aber keine Verbindung
<j9llocutus> habe export http proxy und /etc/environment mit aquire http proxy versucht, aber ohne erfolg
<j9llocutus> kann apport-* mit einem Proxy umgehen?
<j9llocutus> wo muss man das konfigurieren
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-15
<gnomefreak> anyone around that can test a bug on 13.04? bug 1082658
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1082658 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport keeps crashing when i try to file a bug on Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082658
<TheLordOfTime> think you should be in #ubuntu+1 gnomefreak
<TheLordOfTime> although it may be a bug, #ubuntu+1 is likely the better place for asking someone to test a 13.04 thing.
<gnomefreak> TheLordOfTime: this channel is for bug discussion
<TheLordOfTime> true, but i'm curious exactly how many people onb bugsquad, let alone bug control, run 13.04
<TheLordOfTime> gnomefreak, i've got a 13.04 VM
<TheLordOfTime> but it'll take a bit for it to be updated, its pre-Alpha :/
<TheLordOfTime> if you give me, say, an hour (low bandwidth right now) i'll be glad to help test
<gnomefreak> when you are on the bugsquad you should run latest dev cycle in vm or chroot so you can test bugs other wise you are holding yourself back
<gnomefreak> TheLordOfTime: ill be around for a bit if im not here just comment on the bug and i will look at it monday i hope
<TheLordOfTime> you'll get emails ;P
<TheLordOfTime> but...
<TheLordOfTime> ... the heck is with my VM segving
<TheLordOfTime> ...
 * TheLordOfTime sighs
<a7x1> does anyone know how to nominate a bug for a particular release?  bug #1043769
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1043769 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Monitor image not clickable in display settings after the first time" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043769
<a7x1> it affects quantal but not raring (it was fixed upstream after quantal)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-16
<rocsteady> bkerensa: blkperl said that there is a bug squashing party at freegeek tomorrow.
<rocsteady> Do you have a link to where I can get more information?
<rocsteady> I would like to invite others..
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-10
<elfy> good day - need a bit of help working out which package to report a bug against - the default language used on iso is wrong
<njin> hallo, can someone refresh me how to type the appor-collect -p command ?
<hggdh> njin: apport-collect -p <package> <bug #>
<hggdh> njin: example: apport-collect -p linux-image-generic 987654321
<njin> hggdh, many thanks magister
<hggdh> njin: my pleasure, sir
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-12
<lachvalk> I've got a couple bugs, but when I ask for advice on reporting them, people tell me to RTFM, and I'm still not clear :(
<lachvalk> Neither seem reported, probably not very popular packages.
<lachvalk> One crashes Xorg, so I'm not sure how to collect data on it, and I'm loathe to crash my desktop experimenting.
<belkinsa> Hello.  Is the 5 A Day group still active?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-14
<zzecool> as soon as i upgraded to 13.10 my nautilus is crashing at the boot  and if i manually restarted it will crash again randomly even if im not doing anything. I got a trace but i cant understand what really happened there. http://pastebin.com/81J8F2yn
<zzecool> If anyone can take a look i will be very happy
<zzecool> restart it*
<zzecool> i just install the dbg package and im going for a retrace
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-15
<j_f-f> hi. Pls set to "Won't fix": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1261118
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1261118 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sharpfonts" [Undecided,New]
<mitya57> j_f-f: I think it should be set to Incomplete instead, in case reporter manages to provide a link to correct source tarball.
<j_f-f> mitya57: ok
<j_f-f> is this also valid in Ubuntu? "Additionally, some software is not distributable (for example, has no licence at all), even in non-free."
<j_f-f> its from http://www.debian.org/legal/licenses/index.en.html
<hggdh> j_f-f: yes, this sentence is also valid on Ubuntu
<j_f-f> hggdh: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> anyone here willing to do me a solid favor and translate the key points of this bug, and write what they're trying to say in the comments? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1261235
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1261235 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx-full 1.4.1-3ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> or more specifically https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159875974/DpkgTerminalLog.txt even
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-09
<Jimojim> bitlbee package in trusty has a major bug that the devs fixed 10 months ago but the ubuntu package is still behind
<Jimojim> is there a way to have the ubuntu package updated to 3.2.2?
<jtaylor> if someone does the work, yes
<jtaylor> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jtaylor> if 3.2.2 only contains really safe bugfixes a full release update is possible, otherwise a backport of the fix is needed
<Jimojim> one of the devs says he submitted the required bug report but it's been ignored for months
<jtaylor> yes thats normal, unfortunately someone has to do the actual work
<Jimojim> :\
<jtaylor> ubuntu universe is very very short on maintainers
<jtaylor> unless you are lucky a bug report on a universe package is often a waste of time, better are patches and subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<jtaylor> + lots of patience
<Jimojim> if you happen to see one, please let him know bitlbee is broken and needs updating
<brainwash> please re-open bug 1177116
<ubot5> bug 1177116 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Xfwm4's 'dialog' window has an unused maximise-button" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177116
<brainwash> I've added a comment (#21)
<teward> brainwash: we don't typically 'reopen' 'fix released' bugs - the general procedure is to provide additional details in where you see it (including software package version) and report what version ou see that on
<brainwash> teward: I guess that makes sense
<brainwash> ok, thank you :)
<teward> brainwash: if it is indeed not fixed in a specific release, or rather, this 'released' fix doesn't solve the issue, a separate bug referring back to the other bug is likely necessary - reporting that the fix didn't work, or similar.  However you need to make sure you're on a version of the software which has the fix... it looks to me like Trusty has the fix in it, but if that isn't the case you need to start checking to make sure you have
<teward> that version or newer.
<brainwash> yeah, I've provided the patch for the bug and it works mostly, but there seems to be some cases which are not covered yet
<teward> brainwash: then those need to be referenced and detailed, and test cases provided to make sure others can confirm that those cases aren't fixed
<brainwash> right
<teward> assuming of course that the bug fixes most of the cases, but not all of them, then you should open a separate bug probably detailing the individual cases in which it does not work
<teward> so that can be upstreamed and then fixed
<teward> however if Trusty is affected, you need to test Vivid first
<teward> to make sure Vivid is or isn't affected first
<teward> (if Vivid is not impacted, then you're good, however if it is impacted, it needs fixed there AND in trusty (via SRU for Trusty))
<brainwash> it's just a minor issue, really no need to mention SRU :P
<brainwash> I just thought that re-opening the bug report should be fine, because no one expect me cares about this issue anyway
<brainwash> this way I would have all the info in one place
<teward> brainwash: well, 'Fix Released' is issued when the fix lands in a release, and the changelog is attached (autoclose)
<teward> we usually don't reopen a 'fix released' bug, rather post another bug (I believe) saying the issue ISN'T fixed, but your comment should be sufficient to spark checks...
<teward> ... assuming you provide test cases for those cases where it's not fixed
<teward> there may be a message saying to make another bug at some point though
<brainwash> I will do that, thanks for the detailed answers :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-07
<maccam94> Hi, I'd like this bugfix to be backported to 14.04 and 12.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/1125726
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1125726 in ntp (Ubuntu) "boot-time race between /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate and "/etc/init.d/ntp start"" [Medium,Fix released]
<maccam94> whoops, wrong nick
<hggdh> ccope: target to Precise and Trusty, thank you for prepping the description
<hggdh> s/target/&ed/
<ccope> woot, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-13
<transhuman_> problem 2: ubuntu keyboard assist is missing function keys (totally absent) Doesn't seem to be a work around
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-12
<linearain> found a bug
<linearain> ate it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-13
<attente> hi, i'm trying to sru bubblewrap to xenial: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bubblewrap/+bug/1649330
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1649330 in bubblewrap (Ubuntu) "[SRU] bubblewrap unavailable on xenial" [Undecided,New]
<attente> i'm not sure what the process is for sru'ing a new package there, is there something i need to do? i don't have upload rights
<rbasak> attente: there's not much of a defined process as it's a pretty rare thing. You'll need sponsorship, an archive admin's approval, and an SRU team member's approval.
<rbasak> attente: and you'll need to prepare the upload.
<rbasak> I won't know what ordering to recommend.
<rbasak> don't know
<rbasak> If it were me, I'd seek approval from everyone involved before getting a sponsor to upload, since that avoids tangling stuff up with Launchpad technicalities.
<rbasak> The archive admin and SRU team member may be the same person, I don't know.
<rbasak> Hope that helps.
<rbasak> And I'd prepare the proposed upload in a git or bzr tree, so that every reviewer can review in one place instead of the scattergun-and-reject-from-the-queue approach.
<attente> rbasak: ok, thanks
<rbasak> attente: OTOH, consider using the backports pocket, but I presume you've already ruled that out for some reason?
<attente> rbasak: i believe the integration tests don't run in an environment with backports enabled
<attente> rbasak: (this is for a snapcraft branch)
<rbasak> If that's the only reason, it sounds like the integration tests need fixing to work with backports, rather than putting the package in updates just because of that.
<attente> is it ok to generally assume that backports will be enabled on a user's machine?
<attente> if this branch gets merged, then snapcraft on xenial will require that once that's sru'd
<rbasak> I believe backports is generally available by default but pinned from packages from it being used except when specifically requested.
<rbasak> If snapcraft is in updates, it shouldn't have a dependency on backports.
<rbasak> So that's a more solid reason that this needs to go into updates.
<rbasak> (or it's a reason that snapcraft should have been in backports, depending on your perspective)
<attente> snapcraft is generally sru'd back to xenial, right?
<rbasak> I don't know.
<attente> i see for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft/+bug/1614322
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1614322 in snapcraft (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] New stable micro release 2.15" [Undecided,Fix released]
<attente> so my impression is that backports might not be enough for this case
<rbasak> It does sound that way.
<attente> rbasak: would it be frowned upon if i copied the packaging from yakkety's or zesty's archive?
<rbasak> attente: no, that's absolutely fine.
<rbasak> attente: just add a new changelog entry to the top, and get the package versioning right. Assuming it works :-)
<attente> rbasak: sounds good, thanks! :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-16
<slashd> Can you please nominate LP: #1650635 affecting Xenial kernel ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1650635 in linux (Ubuntu) "vmxnet3 driver could causes kernel panic with v4.4 if LRO enabled." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650635
<rbasak> Looks like somebody else already did it
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-17
<teward> PaulW2U: thanks for helping with the nginx bugs and finding that one guy filed it twice.  Saves me a couple minutes work :)
<PaulW2U> teward: np, I'm seeing quite a few filed twice. don't know why though
<teward> PaulW2U: probably someone double clicking submit
<teward> sends two "Create" reqs.
<teward> unless it's a bug with LP
<slashd> for sru, could you please nominate LP: #1648901 affecting Xenial
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1648901 in krb5 (Ubuntu) "SPNEGO crash on mechanism failure" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648901
<teward> slashd: nominated for Xenial, but it requires someone with much higher access rights to approve
<slashd> teward, thanks
<slashd> for sru, can you please approve the Xenial nomination for LP: #1648901  ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1648901 in krb5 (Ubuntu) "SPNEGO crash on mechanism failure" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648901
<rbasak> slashd: approved.
<slashd> rbasak, tks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-12-12
<Cavanini> hello, I need help with upgrading 14.04
<samik> Can someone confirm if this package is corrupted or not? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-4.13.0-19_4.13.0-19.22_all.deb
<samik> This is the o/p I get while trying to install it manually http://paste.ubuntu.com/26171609/
<samik> and apt reports hash mismatch
